# REIGNS & CENA MIC WARS



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I know who I am cheering now. Consider me part of the Cenation!

:cena4:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*LET'S GO CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"I'm still here because you can't do your damn job!"


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Has WWE been watching all the McGregor/Mayweather pre-fight press conferences? Next weeks RAW should just be a Cena-Roman press conference. That was great.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Holy shit, that was worse than the Styles burial :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> Well, I know who I am cheering now. Consider me part of the Cenation!
> 
> :cena4:


 Fuck it ! So am I


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*






*Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.


Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I have never been interested in watching one man rape another man. But tonight I think I have found a new genre I wasn't aware I was into. :CENA


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns forgets his lines "Come on get it out kid it's a promo, you gotta learn to do one if you wanna be the best"

Oh man


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Suffering succotash, Reigns was shaking in his boots so bad he was stammering his promo and flubbing lines. What a SPANKING that was!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

My Cena shirt is on its way in the mail


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I like Reigns and all (I enjoy a ton of his matches), but man was he exposed BIG TIME during this. It's clear he's just not a good promo, and only was able to somewhat salvage it on the 2nd half of his 2nd rebuttal, which was much better in terms of emotion. But in the ring with John Cena on 8 cylinders, it was just night and day, and with Reigns being years into his run as the top guy, this is something worrying as hell, no matter how entertaining this segment was.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman was decent. But he had no answer to the last stretch of Cena's promo. We can only hope Roman buries Cena to make up for it in the end. At this point, Roman needs to run through the entire roster.


----------



## Irig (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I don't know what Roman said i muted him as i know he won't be able to handle John Cena in Promos and judging from reactions here seems like it is indeed the case..

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dr. Middy said:


> I like Reigns and all (I enjoy a ton of his matches), but man was he exposed BIG TIME during this. It's clear he's just not a good promo, and only was able to somewhat salvage it on the 2nd half of his 2nd rebuttal, which was much better in terms of emotion. But in the ring with John Cena on 8 cylinders, it was just night and day, and with Reigns being years into his run as the top guy, this is something worrying as hell, no matter how entertaining this segment was.


 The dude needed to start swearing to get anything. He was murdered on live TV, the world saw it.

The dude was shook, he was stuttering and made to look like a bitch.


----------



## FOF_FAN (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It was awesome! Best promo I've seen in awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Screw Cena. I like how he uses the crowd's ignorance of backstage politics to act like him putting people over in the twilight of his career magically erases years of burying people. 

You guys might fall for that crap, but I don't.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Despite that Roman will still beat Brock for the Universal Championship at Wrestlemania


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

And Reigns mark were like he needs to cut loose to cut a good promo and when he did, riegns still botched it. Reigns is basically Lex Luger at this point.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Such a delight to see. Now get that untalented eyesore out of the company or job him to Goldust.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Now this feud can't even take place because Cena is going to prison for life after murdering a man on live TV...

:CENA


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Pratchett said:


> I have never been interested in watching one man rape another man. But tonight I think I have found a new genre I wasn't aware I was into. :CENA


Me too. Evidently you really do learn something new every day


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



cgs480 said:


> Has WWE been watching all the McGregor/Mayweather pre-fight press conferences? Next weeks RAW should just be a Cena-Roman press conference. That was great.


We can hope. Maybe it took something that big to show Vince that straight shooting works better than sufferin succotash and tater tots.

Maybe we'll see the end of overly scripted promos...

Who am I kidding?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Legendary.

Some classic lines in there.

Highlighting the Reigns drug ban a particular highlight.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This was Cena.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Vince knows that worked shoots are the only way people will give a shit about this feud. That's all it is. No one is buried.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Gallows and Anderson
:buried:buried


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

DOTL said:


> Screw Cena. I like how he uses the crowd's ignorance of backstage politics to act like him putting people over in the twilight of his career magically erases years of burying people.
> 
> You guys might fall for that crap, but I don't.


The twelve years olds Here


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> "I'm still here because you can't do your damn job!"


I see that old shovel mouth is at it again...

Lemme guess-Roman walked away like a bitch because Cena told him off in ways that Roman can't possibly respond to without breaking kayfabe?

I'll be cheering for Roman this time around. He may have his issues, and I may not like the extent WWE goes to put him over, but I'll at least say this-when Roman talks, he doesn't heap 6 feet of dirt over his opponents to the point where nobody could possibly care. Cena's burials of Punk, AJ and Lesnar specifically pissed me off. And before anyone says "how did Cena bury Lesnar", 2 offensive moves to beat Brock in his first match back after getting murdered for 20 minutes, just so he could get his win back from losing at WM28. That was another level of bullshit.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The only thing Reigns can do is learn from it, but holy hell, I've never seen that man so shook since I started watching him :mj4

Dude was stammerin n shit :mj4


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SpikeDudley said:


> The twelve years olds Here


Yeah. I can tell with that grammar.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"Golden shuffle"

- Roman Reigns, 2017.


----------



## The Johnny Wilder (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

And of course the jobbers had to come in and ruin this perfect moment that we all just witnessed


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I can't believe they went to the drug ban with that. Did Reigns even know that was coming?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Shit, John Boy got Roman worse than he did Ambrose last year or Rollins the year before that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena got me shook man. Like damn. Chill.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Alright, I'll be fair here and give Roman Reigns some credit. He showed plenty of passion in the 2nd-half of his promo. It's the first time in a long while that he's genuinely impressed me there. Hopefully for him, he can keep that mic work up. Roman tried his best, and that's all I gotta say about that :austin


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena just did what he does with all indy wrestler and Reigns was emasculated asap, oh boy that was like instant death.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

He was just way too nervous and his material was stupid. Idk why of all the things he'd shoot about he'd go with the typical you bury and take all the spots. They should keep doing these though, make him go through promo class the hard way, at this point he's not going to get buried in a promo. Let him learn trail by fire style.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> "I'm still here because you can't do your damn job!"



That line was all he needed tbh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Memphis police just issue a statement looking for a 40 years old white male, accused of committing rape and murder on national tv. Asking for help finding him because apparently "he can't be seen"


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


And that's why you have my respect. Hope Roman steps his game up and makes this a match to remember...for the GOOD reasons!


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Way too much truth to Cena's promo. The sad part is, Reigns is incredibly talented and a great talent - but he's being put in a role that is above his capabilities. He's a Mick Foley, an Undertaker, or a Triple H - but when the WWE is pushing him to be a Hulk Hogan, Austin, Rock or Cena, he's going to frequently be exposed.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*










:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I guess I have to stop watching if the WWE fanbase actually cheers for Cena.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DGenerationMC said:


> Shit, John Boy got Roman worse than he did Ambrose last year or Rollins the year before that.


Dude, at least Ambrose was the only one to make Cena angry enough to resort to fists instead of words.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> Way too much truth to Cena's promo. The sad part is, Reigns is incredibly talented and a great talent - but he's being put in a role that is above his capabilities. He's a Mick Foley, an Undertaker, or a Triple H - but when the WWE is pushing him to be a Hulk Hogan, Austin, Rock or Cena, he's going to frequently be exposed.


Take Cena out of your list and I agree.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Me during Cena's part:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> I guess I have to stop watching if the WWE fanbase actually cheers for Cena.


Ok. Have fun elsewhere.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*BTFO*


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> Ok. Have fun elsewhere.


Typical Cena fanboy response.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That promo was basically Gall vs Punk. Punk tried but still got ripped to pieces.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

LMFAO @ people actual cheering for cena 



news flash 



cena and roman still both suck got damned promo should of been hit with a North Korean missile


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This is like those roast battles on Comedy Central where one guy is basic and lighthearted and the other guy is saying true and hurtful shit.

"Your shirt is ugly and you're fat!"

"Oh yeah? You're a heroin addict and you lost custody of your kids!"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Shala. said:


> That line was all he needed tbh.


 It's brutal because we know it's true :lol


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

SMH. Cena literally uses kayfabe to put Reigns in a corner. And really "People don't like me because what I believe in?" Reigns was right. People don't like Cena because he's sucky and not genuine. I don't like Reigns, but I'm not drinking the Cena Kool-Aid cus WWE wants me to. I remember too much.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Typical Cena fanboy response.


Typical Cena Hater response.

Seriously, go watch NJPW, ROH or something else. You might actually enjoy yourself.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DammitC said:


> Alright, I'll be fair here and give Roman Reigns some credit. He showed plenty of passion in the 2nd-half of his promo. It's the first time in a long while that he's genuinely impressed me there. Hopefully for him, he can keep that mic work up. Roman tried his best, and that's all I gotta say about that :austin


It had passion, but the material still made no sense you know. But have Cena do this every week sink or swim


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> It's brutal because we know it's true :lol


I would compare this promo to Gall vs Punk, Germany 7-1 Brazil, Barca 5-0 Madrid and Cena vs Lesnar Summerslam 2005.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns got destroyed. This wasn't even like when Cena went after Ambrose last year when Ambrose cut a legit great promo in retaliation. This was just Cena annihilating Roman. Roman took a shot, but he was fumbling the gun and missed. 

Reigns just isn't a good enough mic worker. This one shouldn't have the scripted excuse his promos usually have. He was clearly allowed to say pretty much whatever he wanted and he failed. We saw Reigns' limit here on the mic and it wasn't anywhere near where it should be for a potential face of the company. It wasn't even close to where it should be for a main event talent. I actually think Reigns' needs the scripted promos, they just have to find good material for him. And keep them to under 10 words.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This was like The Rock with Bad Ass Billy Gunn. Its really apparent that Roman Reigns isn't up to snuff yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> I would compare this promo to Gall vs Punk, Germany 7-1 Brazil, Barca 5-0 Madrid and Cena vs Lesnar Summerslam 2005.


 The funniest thing of it all is how Roman fans are celebrating it like their boy made that promo. No.

It was all Cena shooting and exposing Roman for what he is...."A guy", "Bootleg Cena",etc. whatever, it's all true.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That happens to everyone. Even The Rock and CM Punk have lost some verbal sparring with Cena and they're infinitely better on the mic than Roman so him being outclassed was expected.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> The funniest thing of it all is how Roman fans are celebrating it like their boy made that promo. No.
> 
> It was all Cena shooting and exposing Roman for what he is...."A guy", "Bootleg Cena",etc. whatever, it's all true.


It's called a promo, Kid.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Reigns got destroyed. This wasn't even like when Cena went after Ambrose last year when Ambrose cut a legit great promo in retaliation. This was just Cena annihilating Roman. Roman took a shot, but he was fumbling the gun and missed.
> 
> Reigns just isn't a good enough mic worker. This one shouldn't have the scripted excuse his promos usually have. He was clearly allowed to say pretty much whatever he wanted and he failed. We saw Reigns' limit here on the mic and it wasn't anywhere near where it should be for a potential face of the company. It wasn't even close to where it should be for a main event talent. I actually think Reigns' needs the scripted promos, they just have to find good material for him. And keep them to under 10 words.


 He was given an open mic and allowed to swear, yet the boy still gets wrecked. 

The idiot buried himself while Cena sat back and laughed :dead3


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> Typical Cena Hater response.
> 
> Seriously, go watch NJPW, ROH or something else. You might actually enjoy yourself.


I actually enjoy the product at the moment. But I don't enjoy the fact that Cena always selfishly puts others down in promo segments and tries to put himself on pedestal. How many times you have seen Cena selling other wrestler's promo? Not many times. Always using insider terms etc. to bring his opponent down. Keep the damn kayfabe alive!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DOTL said:


> SMH. Cena literally uses kayfabe to put Reigns in a corner. And really "People don't like me because what I believe in?" Reigns was right. People don't like Cena because he's sucky an not genuine. I don't like Reigns, but I'm not drinking the Cena Kool-Aid cus WWE wants me to. I remember too much.


 Roman calling Cena fake is like KO calling Joe fat.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Divided on how I feel about it.

One hand, it was pretty funny.

On the other, Cena again gets given carte blanche to say whatever he wants.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

So basically with Miz's material last week and the material this week, the WWE knows that Reigns is given everything and that the fans hate him yet they push him anyway. So Vince is clearly aware that Reigns sucks as a face. So it's obvious he's only pushing him to troll everyone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> It's called a promo, Kid.


 I know it was a promo, but the gulf in their abilities was on show. Cena @ the same age would have ethered Roman even harder :lol

It may be worked, but I feel they were allowed to get a bit personal with lines given. But no doubt Roman was flustered, he's not good enough of an actor to fake it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RamPaige said:


> That happens to everyone. Even The Rock and CM Punk have lost some verbal sparring with Cena and they're infinitely better on the mic than Roman so him being outclassed was expected.


Nah, John Cena made some good points and had some hot lines but the real deal people can keep up. Roman Reigns got exposed tonight. He's just not ready to be the top guy in the company. They're desperately forcing Hogan/Austin/Rock/Cena status on him and he can't do it yet. He is still like Batista or Orton. There's no shame in being either one of those guys, they had great and entertaining highly storied careers and are going straight into the Hall of Fame, but they were not THE guy.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> I can't believe they went to the drug ban with that. Did Reigns even know that was coming?


Of COURSE not. They let Cena call out the fucking ROCK for promo notes on his wrist. You think they wouldn't let him bring up the drug ban?

I've said it before and I'll say it again: since 2007, Cena has been incapable of cutting a promo on an opponent without burying the ever loving shit out of him. I'm issuing the challenge again-someone name me one time Hogan, Austin or Rock ever said dumb ass lines like "for 300 days you've held that belt and for 300 days that belt has been irrelevant" or "you're not on my level, you're not even on the level below me". 

That line you quoted earlier about Cena being around because Roman can't do his damn job. This implies that Reigns is a failure, right? Regardless if he is or not, what's the outcome of this? Cena beats him-oh well, he beat a failure, who cares? If Cena loses-a failure beat him, so Cena is an even bigger failure. What positive is there to come from this?

Tell me, did Samoa Joe even one time call Brock out for his UFC drug failure? Or say Brock is a part timer who never shows up while Joe is there every night for the fans? No, he stuck to building the feud, saying he was gonna fuck Lesnar up and its been one of the best feuds of the year. That's because Joe and Heyman are professionals, unlike Cena who has zero interest in building a feud and only getting himself over at his opponent's expense.







Here's how you do a proper promo.

"Its been hard to live with, man!" In reference to losing the WWF title, Hogan shows that he's mad he got screwed out of the title by Andre, which helps establish the massive repercussions of the finish of their Saturday Night's Main Event match.

"...but inside, I've been scarred for one long year." He acknowledges that their previous Mania match took its toll on him, indicating that Andre is indeed a powerful opponent.

"But tonight at Wrestlemania 4, we're gonna wipe all that controversy out." We'll get a definitive finish to validate your purchase (even though it was a double count out).

"...with the whole world watching, I'm gonna prove I can beat ya anywhere, anytime." He put his opponent over, but still indicates that he's superior.


Like is it THAT hard?

Now let's pretend Cena cut this promo on Andre:

Andre, you call yourself the giant, but all I see is a giant pile of crap. You sold the belt to DiBiase because deep down, you know you're a broken, shell of a man who can't wrestle anymore. We don't even need to have the match, its so obvious I'm better than you because I'm actually mobile. Oh I know you think you're hard, and your fans think you're the man because "you wrestled in Japan!" Newsflash-I'm more of a star in Japan than you and anyone else. Styles? Beat him. Lesnar? Beat him. I've seen the best they have to offer and they're just a bunch of nobodies like you. But hey, at least you can run off to Hollywood to make more movies like Princess Bride where you're worth something, because you're damn sure not worth anything here anymore. 

And with that, half the viewing audience would have flipped off WM4 and over to a ball game.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> I actually enjoy the product at the moment. But I don't enjoy the fact that Cena always selfishly puts others down in promo segments and tries to put himself on pedestal. How many times you have seen Cena selling other wrestler's promo? Not many times. Always using insider terms etc. to bring his opponent down. Keep the damn kayfabe alive!


You DO see the parts where most of his opponents use those same terms to try and best Cena, right? Like bury this and bury that. Roman even brought up the shovel (or tried to, in any case).

Ambrose has been the only one in a while to truly get the best of Cena promo wise, and it's not even close.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> And Reigns mark were like he needs to cut loose to cut a good promo and when he did, riegns still botched it. Reigns is basically Lex Luger at this point.


 How do they allow Roman to get one over Cena? Idk how they can do it because Cena is a superior Roman and has respect that Roman doesn't. He can't say shit to get one over him. Cena could wreck him with one line barbs or sit back and let Roman bury himself with nonsensical statements which make him look like an idiot. Tonight that was "They boo you because you they know you suck".


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

If Cena buried Corbin because of his bad promo than he should bury Roman because he's barely better than Corbin at promos. At least be consistent


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> This is like those roast battles on Comedy Central where one guy is basic and lighthearted and the other guy is saying true and hurtful shit.
> 
> "Your shirt is ugly and you're fat!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? You're a heroin addict and you lost custody of your kids!"


Wait Comedy central has a new joke show or you talking about the celebrity roasts?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Roman calling Cena fake is like KO calling Joe fat.


All I know they're both fat. Reigns' fakeness doesn't erase Cena's.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

You'd think that after the all the talents who tried to "take down" Cena verbally in recent years, that someone (kayfabe) would learn. You don't go toe-to-toe morally with Superman. Punk was probably the closest who came out not looking like an insecure ass (as a face, at least) but even then the general audience wasn't sure if he was heel or face during the summer of 2011. Hell, even Daniel Bryan got dragged down with the whole "I'm a real wrestler, unlike you" stuff and if hadn't been for him being the underdog who won, he'd be looked at as an ass too.

I think the way to "beat" Cena in a promo isn't to "shoot" or take a moral high ground but just not do the same song and dance. Just say "I'm not falling for it like all the rest have, Cena," and lay him out. Keep doing that and leave the talking to a minimum to show Cena talks the talk but the other guy walks the walk. Maybe not be the classic good guy route, but better than being just another guy who couldn't beat Cena in the ring or on the mic. 

I'm actually surprised we didn't see this with Reigns, as he did come up as the strong, silent type and you'd think him coming out looking better would be the intended result. Almost shocked how easily he got played by Cena. Kinda feel bad for the guy. May be no choice but to turn him now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Roman calling Cena fake is like KO calling Joe fat.


Owens telling Joe he needs to hit the gym and workout like a real prize fighter does :lmao


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> *How do they allow Roman to get one over Cena?* Idk how they can do it because Cena is a superior Roman and has respect that Roman doesn't. He can't say shit to get one over him. Cena could wreck him with one line barbs or sit back and let Roman bury himself with nonsensical statements which make him look like an idiot. Tonight that was "They boo you because you they know you suck".


Easy, just have Reigns swear a lot


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

So they're going to use this as sympathy for Roman I bet. To try to get him over. AGAIN


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> Of COURSE not. They let Cena call out the fucking ROCK for promo notes on his wrist. You think they wouldn't let him bring up the drug ban?
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: since 2007, Cena has been incapable of cutting a promo on an opponent without burying the ever loving shit out of him. I'm issuing the challenge again-someone name me one time Hogan, Austin or Rock ever said dumb ass lines like "for 300 days you've held that belt and for 300 days that belt has been irrelevant" or "you're not on my level, you're not even on the level below me".
> 
> ...


As much as I like Cena, he truly does seem to have only two modes when it comes to his promos on others. He either praises them to the point of borderline kissing their ass if he respects them, or buries the ever loving shit out of them if he doesn't (and sometimes even if he does).

Like I keep saying, his back and forth with Ambrose was the best I've seen out of John, at least in terms of selling his opponent's promo.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


Except the one tine Cena did try to go toe to toe with Ambrose on the mic, Ambrose held his own. He didnt get wrecked by Cena and gave his fair share of attacks.

Here is the thing, if you are face and are exceptional on the mic. You can go toe to toe with Cena and hold your ow. He wont bury you. Unfortunately for Roman, he isnt good on the mic and he got bullied.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Loving this thread. Keep it going guys!


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

*R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

Meh Cena does what he does best i guess to roman just cut your losses no point of staying really Nothing else to prove really


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It definitely seemed like a wake up call sent out to Reigns and they were really seeing if he could hang.

Though, this is all being set up so that Reigns can beat Cena and Cena will admit he was wrong about Reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Except the one tine Cena did try to go toe to toe with Ambrose on the mic, Ambrose held his own. He didnt get wrecked by Cena and gave his fair share of attacks.
> 
> Here is the thing, if you are face and are exceptional on the mic. You can go toe to toe with Cena and hold your ow. He wont bury you. Unfortunately for Roman, he isnt good on the mic and he got bullied.


 Cena was toying with him :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Easy, just have Reigns swear a lot


 He swore tonight to cover the fact he had been murdered on live TV, but it did no good. 

Made him look like a bigger geek :ha

Are they going to have Cena just stand there and act like his words actually hurt?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena just absolutely ruined Reigns on the mic but they still think that Reigns will replace Cena :kobe 

Reigns lack of mic skills must force wwe to change otherwise they will continue to not get above a 3.00 rating with reigns as champion AGAIN.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> I see that old shovel mouth is at it again...
> 
> Lemme guess-Roman walked away like a bitch because Cena told him off in ways that Roman can't possibly respond to without breaking kayfabe?
> 
> I'll be cheering for Roman this time around. He may have his issues, and I may not like the extent WWE goes to put him over, but I'll at least say this-when Roman talks, he doesn't heap 6 feet of dirt over his opponents to the point where nobody could possibly care. Cena's burials of Punk, AJ and Lesnar specifically pissed me off. And before anyone says "how did Cena bury Lesnar", 2 offensive moves to beat Brock in his first match back after getting murdered for 20 minutes, just so he could get his win back from losing at WM28. That was another level of bullshit.


Pretty much. I'm all for injecting a degree of reality in storylines, but when the promo is meticulously crafted to make the opponent look worse off than he did coming in, then everyone ends up suffering. 

It's not even entertaining, it just looks like a company incapable of building compelling feuds with interesting personalities clashing. They need to wink and nod at their core audience in order to generate any kind of interest which is kinda sad.

Guys like Flair and Savage were all time greats on the mic, and yet they always managed to subtly put over their opponents in a promo even within the illusion of trash talk. Cena is a charismatic guy with great delivery, but he seems incapable of pulling this off.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> As much as I like Cena, he truly does seem to have only two modes when it comes to his promos on others. He either praises them to the point of borderline kissing their ass if he respects them, or buries the ever loving shit out of them if he doesn't (and sometimes even if he does).
> 
> Like I keep saying, his back and forth with Ambrose was the best I've seen out of John, at least in terms of selling his opponent's promo.


I think one of the only times I've ever seen Cena look weak was, oddly enough, in his promo for Summerslam 2013 against Bryan. Bryan said in Japan, they slap their opponents. Cena slapped Bryan, Bryan wouldn't return it, basically saying that he doesn't respect him enough to do so. Bryan also called him a parody of a pro wrestler.

I just have to wonder how he thinks this shit is OK.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> He swore tonight to cover the fact he had been murdered on live TV, but it did no good.
> 
> Made him look like a bigger geek :ha
> 
> Are they going to have Cena just stand there and act like his words actually hurt?


Just have Reigns only say bitch. I bet he still botches though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

Cena just highlighted the gulf between the two.

Roman truly is a bootleg Cena :bjpenn


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This match is main eventing RAW??

LOL

Listen to that crowd excitement!!!!

I hate to be "that guy" but it's times like these when I miss the Attitude Era.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

You wanna know what I think this is, I think Cena is testing Roman, to see if he can handle the mic. That is why he is going extra hardcore so he can see if Roman has what it takes to survive these verbal outcomes. Great booking and good matches are only gonna take you so far, if one day a dude like Punk comes out and challenges Roman on the mic, he has to be ready like Cena was. If Roman was getting shooked against Cena tonight, then he aint ready if it was against a guy like Punk. And WWE cant booking his feuds in smoke and mirrors and having him brawl all the time in his feuds like they did with Styles and Strowman. He has to be handle a feud on the mic like a good FotC should.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

No charisma, not mic skills, stutters even when shooting. Is that you Lex Luger?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The way for Reigns to get back at Cena is simple. Have both of them out there, tell Cena he can't talk and let Reigns go at him for 5-10 minutes. See what he can really do when he gets the first, last, and only words in. If he can't put a dent in Cena, then that should be enough proof Reigns isn't ready (as if tonight wasn't already).


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

just heard about the buzz about cena's promo and was able to see a recent clip. and HOLY SHIT, he has me fucking laughing hard here. cena DESTROYED him on the mic. i'm dying here! :lmao

and roman fans are trying to convince us that he's any good on the mic? :ha


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

If 80's wrestling taught me anything, it's that the best way to get the whole roster cutting phenomenal promos is to get them all to do a hot mix of cocaine and steroids.

Better cop that powder, Big DAWG!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> You wanna know what I think this is, I think Cena is testing Roman, to see if he can handle the mic. That is why he is going extra hardcore so he can see if Roman has what it takes to survive these verbal outcomes. Great booking and good matches are only gonna take you so far, if one day a dude like Punk comes out and challenges Roman on the mic, he has to be ready like Cena was. If Roman was getting shooked against Cena tonight, then he aint ready if it was against a guy like Punk. And WWE cant booking his feuds in smoke and mirrors and having him brawl all the time in his feuds like they did with Styles and Strowman. He has to be handle a feud on the mic like a good FotC should.


 Tonight was not a good start for Roman at all. He looked exposed out there when someone was allowed to have a go at him. People have a go at AJ's mic work, but he never got wrecked this badly in his feud with Cena.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV."

If more lines like THAT were used against Cena, and not the same old song and dance bullshit of "Oh, you bury people!", then Cena would have to step his game up as well.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I personally thought BOTH of them went a little beyond what I felt was comfortable. I'm not hating on John or Roman....I don't enjoy personal attacks on either side. I didn't watch all of it because Ninja Warrior was on. I told my hubby though that Roman will be the only person to get Cena universally cheered. :lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> The way for Reigns to get back at Cena is simple. Have both of them out there, tell Cena he can't talk and let Reigns go at him for 5-10 minutes. See what he can really do when he gets the first, last, and only words in. If he can't put a dent in Cena, then that should be enough proof Reigns isn't ready (as if tonight wasn't already).


I agree with your theory. John Cena said when Reigns was struggling with his material something like, "Go on, son. Get the line out. This is called a promo and you're gonna have to learn how to do one if you want to lead the company."


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

If i was in roman postion i would pack my bags getting booed everyday knowing im ok money wise


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

BWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Pretty much. I'm all for injecting a degree of reality in storylines, but when the promo is meticulously crafted to make the opponent look worse off than he did coming in, then everyone ends up suffering.
> 
> It's not even entertaining, it just looks like a company incapable of building compelling feuds with interesting personalities clashing. They need to wink and nod at their core audience in order to generate any kind of interest which is kinda sad.
> 
> Guys like Flair and Savage were all time greats on the mic, and yet they always managed to subtly put over their opponents in a promo even within the illusion of trash talk. Cena is a charismatic guy with great delivery, but he seems incapable of pulling this off.


In a promo building up Flair vs Bret at Souled Out 1998, the feud started when Flair took issue with Bret saying he was The Best There Is/Was/Ever Will Be because Flair thought he was the best. He called Bret out to clear the air and amend his statement by reiterating that obviously Flair was the best. Bret wouldn't. Flair sold this. Again, Flair sold his opponent refusing to call him the best. He didn't sell a punch or vicious insult-he sold what he perceived to be his opponent's disrespect and acted pissed. All because Bret wouldn't acknowledge him as the best. Why? Because he's awesome at his job. 

I can 100% guarantee you that Cena would have reacted by standing there with that smug, shit eating grin of his while he pretended like the thing was a giant joke.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I can see everyone is super into this main event by the way everyone is talking about it.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

SWERVE!!

SHE IS NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Kink_Brawn said:


> I can see everyone is super into this main event by the way everyone is talking about it.


The worked shoot worked on me, for sure. I did not give a MONKEY CRAP about this match before the promo and now I want to see it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Holy SHIT..that..was..amazing.

Good job Vince, you just made me love John Cena.

FUCK OFF ROMAN.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Love how the Reigns marks are staying away from this thread out of shear embarrassment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Kink_Brawn said:


> I can see everyone is super into this main event by the way everyone is talking about it.


Yeah, Tony Soprano is really jobbing to those ducks in his swimming pool. And his therapist is just burying the shit out of him.













Wait, what? That's not Raw? Oh, well :lol


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> The worked shoot worked on me, for sure. I did not give a MONKEY CRAP about this match before the promo and now I want to see it.


Now just make the match No-Holds Barred, and let Cena and Roman beat the ever living SHIT out of each other, and this could be a FANTASTIC match!


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Unsurprisingly the insecure, obnoxious as fuck Roman marks have skipped this thread :mj4 kudos to those who gave props to Cena @Legit BOSS. Roman did fine the second part of the promo, but yeah he got raped RAW 8*D.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Love how the Reigns marks are staying away from this thread out of shear embarrassment.


Legit Boss, easily the BIGGEST Roman mark here, was rather chill about it. Wish others could be the same...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

LETS GO CENA, ROMAN SUCKS!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

Roman should not be allowed to pick up a mic again with Cena within the vicinity.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Let Roman swear, bring up Johns steroids, mention Cena fake marrying Nikki to avoid Taker. And see who comes out on top


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

Sadly, Vince is still going to run with Roman to be the FOTC fpalm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Damn. Cena made fans forget that Braun wasn't even on the show.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

He did kinda get raped, didn't he? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



Gravyv321 said:


> just heard about the buzz about cena's promo and was able to see a recent clip. and HOLY SHIT, he has me fucking laughing hard here. cena DESTROYED him on the mic. i'm dying here! :lmao
> 
> and roman fans are trying to convince us that he's any good on the mic? :ha


 That burial was so great that Roman joined in and buried the Big Dawg himself :cole


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*

Reigns can't cut a promo, hasn't got charisma, and can't draw. How is he the face of the company?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Perhaps if Roman just cussed up a storm and called Cena derogatory names, it would've panned out better.

Promo definitely didn't go like how I envisioned it for years. I mean, I've seen a lot of Cena's trademark "face-off" promos and that might've been the worse I've ever seen him shit on someone. Punk was preachy, Bryan was snooty, Ziggler got literally shit on, Bray rambled, Rollins remained a Authority bitchboy, Ambrose was outed as insecure and not being as carefree as advertised, etc.

The Roman Reigns people started to get behind 3-4 years ago would've (hopefully) given Cena the silent treatment and speared his ass instead of hobbling away with his tail between his legs as just another one of Cena's "victims". He could've been different but the dude got exposed as being like everyone else who fell to Cena.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Ramen got bodied


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Kink_Brawn said:


> I can see everyone is super into this main event by the way everyone is talking about it.


 I could give zero fucks about their match, I loved Cena exposing Roman. And by the sounds of it, everyone here did too. He was dropping pipebomb after pipebomb and Roman couldn't do shit, he was exposed and shown to be so far out of his depth it wasn't funny. The dude was so gotten to he forgot his lines, stumbling and started to spit nonsensical rubbish that was contradictory and made him look like a bigger fool. The idiot buried himself and proved Cena right, that's why people are talking about it :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Had no problem with the segment and as I said on the RAW thread thought it was lit and that it set the right tone for the feud with Cena. I liked that nothing was held back and that it as pure shooting from the hip. Mic work has always been Reigns' weakness and the area where he needs the most improvement, this was a strong test for him. Cena obviously owned him there but it was nice to see a glimpse of what he can be if let lose and once (and if) he gets more comfortable doing promos. Hopefully we get to see a few more promo segment between both on the road to No Mercy. Reigns being put in a sink or swim situation by going toe to toe against Cena on promos is a good move by them. Let's see what they do next week.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KLooking1990 said:


> Let Roman swear, bring up Johns steroids, mention *Cena fake marrying Nikki to avoid Taker.* And see who comes out on top


:What


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

they tried to give ramen every iwc term for that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



MC 16 said:


> Reigns can't cut a promo, hasn't got charisma, and can't draw. How is he the face of the company?


B-b-but he's g-got the l-l-look.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Now did Roman stutter cause he has to do lines instead of freestyle? That thrashing probably should have been dealt by Miz instead of Cena. Pot kettle black


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



MC 16 said:


> Reigns can't cut a promo, hasn't got charisma, and can't draw. How is he the face of the company?


He sucks Vince's cock ?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns mic work was never his strong suit. :draper2

Nobody can touch Cena in that dept. Especially when he can shoot with no consequences.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



wkc_23 said:


> B-b-but he's g-got the l-l-look.


B--b-b Those eyes. BITCH.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

:cenaooh

Only thing that describes my thoughts on this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> Had no problem with the segment and as I said on the RAW thread thought it was lit and that it set the right tone for the feud with Cena. I liked that nothing was held back and that it as pure shooting from the hip. Mic work has always been Reigns' weakness and the area where he needs the most improvement, this was a strong test for him. Cena obviously owned him there but it was nice to see a glimpse of what he can be if let lose and once (and if) he gets more comfortable doing promos. Hopefully we get to see a few more promo segment between both on the road to No Mercy. Reigns being put in a sink or swim situation by going toe to toe against Cena on promos is a good move by them. Let's see what they do next week.


 Like sinking is going to end the push :lol

He was buried like no other has been tonight and was visibly gotten to by Cena.

He lost his exposure and started swearing to deflect from the fact he was a mess - he forgot his lines and was flubbing his words. What he ended up saying didn't make a lick of sense. Cena is fake? Cena is booed because he sucks? How the fuck does that make any sense. Roman is the same and at least Cena has respect and work outside the company to prove otherwise :lmao


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Quite amusing when you look at some of the names who are camped out reading this thread and not commenting. Can't say I'm surprised, though. Credit where it's due to the Reigns fans who took the L with dignity. Now, my question is this. Will @wwe9391 remove Roman's cock from being a permanent fixture in his throat long enough to add "proud supporter of Roman's promo against Cena on Raw" beside WM32 in his sig.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



wkc_23 said:


> B-b-but he's g-got the l-l-look.


Oh look, a picture of Roman Reigns after the promo loss...











Hold the L eternally, you shampoo commercial.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The One Man Gang said:


> *Reigns mic work was never his strong suit. :draper2*
> 
> Nobody can touch Cena in that dept. Especially when he can shoot with no consequences.


What is his strong suit then? He is average in the ring and does nothing but sell, he is less charismatic then a dead Dean Malenko, he can't draw any good ratings. He shouldn't be the top guy, plain and simple.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The One Man Gang said:


> Reigns mic work was never his strong suit. :draper2
> 
> Nobody can touch Cena in that dept. Especially when he can shoot with no consequences.


 There's being not the best on the mic, and then there's what Roman did tonight... To say it's not his strong suit is a huge understatement, the dude was completely buried tonight by Cena and himself.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> This is like those roast battles on Comedy Central where one guy is basic and lighthearted and the other guy is saying true and hurtful shit.
> 
> "Your shirt is ugly and you're fat!"
> 
> "Oh yeah? You're a heroin addict and you lost custody of your kids!"


that reminds me of the time where i was on another forum and a thread on there had only like 2 or 3 responses within a couple hours. So a member said something like "your thread flopped" and then the OP hit him with a nuke,saying " So did your marriage but you don't see me talking about that"


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Like sinking is going to end the push :lol
> 
> He was buried like no other has been tonight and was visibly gotten to by Cena.
> 
> He lost his exposure and started swearing to deflect from the fact he was a mess - he forgot his lines and was flubbing his words. What he ended up saying didn't make a lick of sense. Cena is fake? Cena is booed because he sucks? How the fuck does that make any sense. Roman is the same and at least Cena has respect and work outside the company to prove otherwise :lmao


Let's not mention how Reigns has proved that he cares more about the money. He laughed at Owens for how much he makes, he said that he is making money despite the product (admitting that he has no intention of improving), he constantly mentions online that he is far superior in wealth and status. I hate Cena but he never does that.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> Had no problem with the segment and as I said on the RAW thread thought it was lit and that it set the right tone for the feud with Cena. I liked that nothing was held back and that it as pure shooting from the hip. Mic work has always been Reigns' weakness and the area where he needs the most improvement, this was a strong test for him. Cena obviously owned him there but it was nice to see a glimpse of what he can be if let lose and once (and if) he gets more comfortable doing promos. Hopefully we get to see a few more promo segment between both on the road to No Mercy. Reigns being put in a sink or swim situation by going toe to toe against Cena on promos is a good move by them. Let's see what they do next week.


I think they could've achieved this by being more crafty and creative rather than resorting to winks and nods that only serve to accentuate the opponent's weaknesses. Cena could've given him that same test by cutting an awesome promo that spoke for itself and gave Reigns the verbal plateau to retaliate, instead of cutting his legs off from under him with insider innuendo. It's as if Cena was playing mental gymnastics in figuring out ways to corner Reigns into looking like an idiot, instead of subtly helping him get to that level. 

@KO Bossy made an excellent parallel with the Hart/Flair feud from WCW. I'd throw the Punk/Jericho feud in there too, as a feud that seemed heated but started off being all about who is the best in the world. It's an art to simulate conflict, display emotion yet raise the profile of yourself AND your opponent in the process to make the fans even more interested in the personalities clashing. That's the entire point of a feud. Anything else is shooting yourself in the foot out of desperation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Let's not mention how Reigns has proved that he cares more about the money. He laughed at Owens for how much he makes, he said that he is making money despite the product (admitting that he has no intention of improving), he constantly mentions online that he is far superior in wealth and status. I hate Cena but he never does that.


 Didn't he say he's here to get rich? :lmao

The dude is far faker than Cena could ever be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: R.I.P Roman Should Just Quit*



SPCDRI said:


> Oh look, a picture of Roman Reigns after the promo loss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it's bad when you got so bodied that you forget your own lines. "It's called a promo and if you wanna be the big dawg you gotta learn how to do it" :ti :ti 

RIPman Reigns.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Didn't he say he's here to get rich? :lmao
> 
> The dude is far faker than Cena could ever be.


Fake and a failure.

He failed at "football" and now he has to fail at being a top guy.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I think it's pretty safe to say the Ramen Empire is the Byzantine version


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Poor guy looked like he was on the verge of tears. But this is good for Reigns. Getting called out on his mic skills and challenged to improve.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> Of COURSE not. They let Cena call out the fucking ROCK for promo notes on his wrist. You think they wouldn't let him bring up the drug ban?
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: since 2007, Cena has been incapable of cutting a promo on an opponent without burying the ever loving shit out of him. I'm issuing the challenge again-someone name me one time Hogan, Austin or Rock ever said dumb ass lines like "for 300 days you've held that belt and for 300 days that belt has been irrelevant" or "you're not on my level, you're not even on the level below me".
> 
> ...


I do agree that this makes people look really bad if they don't have the Mic Skill, and make things uncomfortable most of the time, thats the way that Cena works, he have said in interviews that he is ok with his opponents saying anything about him as long as he can answer back, and it can work with the Rock or CM Punk, Miz, etc... He said when asked about burrying people:


> "I just believe you bring your best to every story and you bring your best to every fight. And if my skills aren't as good, then it's time to step back. It's just a matter of believing in myself and going out there and speaking from the heart. I believe that sometimes that's something missing in some of the WWE storylines … being honest and brave enough to put everything out there on the table."





> "This is why I have the reputation of quote-unquote 'burying younger talent,' because I will let them do whatever they want with me — and then after they get done, they're not as motivated," Cena remarked. "So, it's not that I sink their ship, it's that they fail to operate at an elite level. And I'm on to the next person, [to] whom I say, "Hey man, bring your best punch and I'm gonna punch back" — and they don't take that attitude beyond me."


If I like it? No, but It's the way that Cena works.
In this case, maybe they are doing the Cena-Reigns match up as a test, Cena is the top and if you want to be at the top you got to go toe to toe with Cena, maybe thats what they doing now?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Maybe Cena is seriously still miffed that Roman got the Undertaker match he wanted and he's annoyed that Roman is being pushed harder than even he was


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Now, my question is this. Will @wwe9391 remove Roman's cock from being a permanent fixture in his throat long enough to add "proud supporter of Roman's promo against Cena on Raw" beside WM32 in his sig.


I almost pissed my pants, you animal.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Maybe Cena is seriously still miffed that Roman got the Undertaker match he wanted and he's annoyed that Roman is being pushed harder than even he was


Undertaker has something to do with this promo tonight. Cena took a swipe at Miz in the buildup to WM by mentioning Taker. I saw conflicting reports on this. Meltzer said Vince wanted Taker to put over Reigns. Another report said Taker didn't want to put Cena over because he wanted to put someone young over that was going to be in the business for the next decade. Either way Taker had enough power to veto that match and didn't.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*






Reigns, Kazuchika Okada is better promo then you and English is his second language. Take a few notes on how to replace your predecessor.


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Man you guys are sharks on the hunt for roman fans ??? but with that said who benifited from this really


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Marcos 25063 said:


> I do agree that this makes people look really bad if they don't have the Mic Skill, and make things uncomfortable most of the time, thats the way that Cena works, he have said in interviews that he is ok with his opponents saying anything about him as long as he can answer back, and it can work with the Rock or CM Punk, Miz, etc...


That's the problem though. "Oh my opponents can say anything about me." Cena backs them into a corner from which they can't retaliate not because they aren't good enough to respond in kind, but because doing so would probably get them in a shit ton of trouble backstage. 

I made a post about this the other day, here it is:



KO Bossy said:


> He did the same shit with Punk and that moronic "you've been champion for 300 days and for 300 days that belt has been irrelevant". Boy, I'm excited to see this match!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

KO Bossy said:


> That's the problem though. "Oh my opponents can say anything about me." Cena backs them into a corner from which they can't retaliate not because they aren't good enough to respond in kind, but because doing so would probably get them in a shit ton of trouble backstage.
> 
> I made a post about this the other day, here it is:


Thats the crazy thing shooting is a pretty tough thing to do when you dont know what is going to far thats the downside with cena shoot promo it dosent make anyone look good


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Wagnac22 said:


> Man you guys are sharks on the hunt for roman fans ??? but with that said who benifited from this really


Tbf they ask for it by being insecure, obnoxious as fuck twats, not all of them mind you, but most of them are. Most are also WWE marks which is a double whammy.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Eh, Roman getting merked on the mic was no big deal...I always knew he sucked. Cena was very aggressive about the whole thing in which I can't really tell if he was A)mad with him about something B)testing him or C)pandering to the fans by saying what fans usually say on comment sections and forums...

I was more bummed by Gallows and Andersen having to job to these chuds. They are such mellow guys, they probably volunteered for it.

The Good brothers deserve better


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Undertaker has something to do with this promo tonight. Cena took a swipe at Miz in the buildup to WM by mentioning Taker. I saw conflicting reports on this. Meltzer said Vince wanted Taker to put over Reigns. Another report said Taker didn't want to put Cena over because he wanted to put someone young over that was going to be in the business for the next decade. Either way Taker had enough power to veto that match and didn't.


 I thought you and the rest of the Roman Empire would be in a coma after what Cena did to Roman tonight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902354091216584705


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Undertaker has something to do with this promo tonight. Cena took a swipe at Miz in the buildup to WM by mentioning Taker. I saw conflicting reports on this. Meltzer said Vince wanted Taker to put over Reigns. Another report said Taker didn't want to put Cena over because he wanted to put someone young over that was going to be in the business for the next decade. Either way Taker had enough power to veto that match and didn't.


The Cena/Undertaker match was changed thanks to Kevin Dunn who wanted a Total Divas/Bellas tie in for Wrestlemania and felt Nikki Bella should have a bigger than normal stage because she came back from a neck injury and was leaving after the show.

Because of that Cena dropped the WWE Championship to Bray Wyatt not AJ Styles so Orton could have his match with Wyatt not at Elimination Chamber but Wrestlemania, Styles had to fight Shane McMahon to have a place on the card and Roman Reigns had to put his feud with Strowman on hold to fight Undertaker.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Talk about getting exposed :lol

As much as I don't care for Cena, it sure was funny as hell to watch him take Roman behind the woodshed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Quite amusing when you look at some of the names who are camped out reading this thread and not commenting. Can't say I'm surprised, though. Credit where it's due to the Reigns fans who took the L with dignity. Now, my question is this. Will @wwe9391 remove Roman's cock from being a permanent fixture in his throat long enough to add "proud supporter of Roman's promo against Cena on Raw" beside WM32 in his sig.


More savage than Cena tonight


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> The Cena/Undertaker match was changed thanks to Kevin Dunn who wanted a Total Divas/Bellas tie in for Wrestlemania and felt Nikki Bella should have a bigger than normal stage because she came back from a neck injury and was leaving after the show.
> 
> Because of that Cena dropped the WWE Championship to Bray Wyatt not AJ Styles so Orton could have his match with Wyatt not at Elimination Chamber but Wrestlemania, Styles had to fight Shane McMahon to have a place on the card and Roman Reigns had to put his feud with Strowman on hold to fight Undertaker.


So the plan was to have Reigns/Braun at WM? For the Universal or US Title? Or no title?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This is why Cena will never be in the same league as Austin/Rock/Hogan/Flair the dude is sooooo heavily reliant on 4th wall breaking, he couldn't cut a promo and stay in character to save his life.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

What did Cena say referring to Reigns' drug ban?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I think they could've achieved this by being more crafty and creative rather than resorting to winks and nods that only serve to accentuate the opponent's weaknesses. Cena could've given him that same test by cutting an awesome promo that spoke for itself and gave Reigns the verbal plateau to retaliate, instead of cutting his legs off from under him with insider innuendo. It's as if Cena was playing mental gymnastics in figuring out ways to corner Reigns into looking like an idiot, instead of subtly helping him get to that level.
> 
> @KO Bossy made an excellent parallel with the Hart/Flair feud from WCW. I'd throw the Punk/Jericho feud in there too, as a feud that seemed heated but started off being all about who is the best in the world. It's an art to simulate conflict, display emotion yet raise the profile of yourself AND your opponent in the process to make the fans even more interested in the personalities clashing. That's the entire point of a feud. Anything else is shooting yourself in the foot out of desperation.


You do make a valid point and perhaps that would be a better route to take but I feel that this segment hit the right spot in the sense that it let the fans (the smarks in particular) see that they weren't going to hold back Cena on the mic in order to protect Reigns. The fans would have seen and called that out and then they would have compared the segment to something like the pre-Mania promo between Cena/Miz and show how they are having Cena go easy on Reigns. I don't think you'll want to do that.

Could Cena had been less "abrasive" like when he was interrupting Reigns when it was his turn to talk? Sure, but I think that it still complemented the shoot style of the promo and it forces Reigns to stay on his toes and be sharper on his delivery (which is something he needs to really work on).

I liked the segment and as a fan of Reigns while I admit Cena owned him I don't think the segment hurt him. If anything the fans were cheering him quite a bit during the match that ensued. It also has me looking forward to them doing a few more promo segments before the No Mercy match. Maybe they'll do the next promos in the style that you outlines above after they got the shoot "insider inuendo" stuff out of the way.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



kpenders said:


> This is why Cena will never be in the same league as Austin/Rock/Hogan/Flair the dude is sooooo heavily reliant on 4th wall breaking, he couldn't cut a promo and stay in character to save his life.


This is the era we live in now. If tonight's promo showed one thing (other than Reigns needing massive help on his promos) is that breaking kayfabe in promos is the only way to get the fans excited. Why do fans NOT give a fuck about the Bray/Balor feud? It's all kayfabe. Where fans excited about the potential Miz/Cena feud at WM? No, but as soon as they started breaking kayfabe fans were more accepting of that match. Speaking of The Miz...

Why is he so loved right now? He started breaking kayfabe.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That's what happens when everyone in the locker room are friends with each other, and all promos but those with Cena in it are scripted and mostly impersonal. Guys on the roster are always in a safe place, and they're caught off guard when faced with Cena.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Is there video up yet that isn't edited by WWE?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*Just watched the full segment on youtube...*










@Therapy


Therapy said:


> Is there video up yet that isn't edited by WWE?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> That's the problem though. "Oh my opponents can say anything about me." Cena backs them into a corner from which they can't retaliate not because they aren't good enough to respond in kind, but because doing so would probably get them in a shit ton of trouble backstage.
> 
> I made a post about this the other day, here it is:


100% this. 

If anyone "broke the 4th wall" as much as Cena does in these promos, it would be a wrap.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> So the plan was to have Reigns/Braun at WM? For the Universal or US Title? Or no title?


I believe it was for no title if you remember when Undertaker returned Braun just walked away from him and was in the Battle Royal because they had nothing for him.

Hell even Cena himself had to be talked into doing the mixed tag match. I believe before Kevin Dunn made both Vince and Cena change their minds on the match Wrestlemania was looking like this

Cena/Undertaker
Goldberg/Lesnar
Seth/Triple H
Orton/Styles
Roman/Braun
Owens/Jericho


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I believe it was for no title if you remember when Undertaker returned Braun just walked away from him and was in the Battle Royal because they had nothing for him.
> 
> Hell even Cena himself had to be talked into doing the mixed tag match. I believe before Kevin Dunn made both Vince and Cena change their minds on the match Wrestlemania was looking like this
> 
> ...


Damn. No WONDER Bucky gets so much hate on here...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Eh, I knew Roman would get destroyed on the mic. He's never been great, that much has been established.

What annoyed me about the whole thing was Cena's smarmy arrogant attitude throughout. I usually enjoy Cena's promos, hell the back and forth between him and Dean Ambrose in the same vein was awesome. But this time, Cena was fucking annoying with his pandering and his insider terms. He also literally can't comment on other people's crowd reactions when he's been getting the same thing for years :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Wait, am I reading some lies about Cena destroying Ambrose? Ambrose won the war of words with Cena from what I remember. Also, Miz and Styles cut awesome promo's against Cena even though they were restricted in what they could say, unlike Reigns who had a free reign and still managed to fuck up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I am a Cena and Reigns fan but man Reigns got killed, ouch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



V-Trigger said:


>



You da man.. Thanks dude.. Much appreciated.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Therapy said:


> Is there video up yet that isn't edited by WWE?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Tonight was not a good start for Roman at all. He looked exposed out there when someone was allowed to have a go at him. People have a go at AJ's mic work, but he never got wrecked this badly in his feud with Cena.


I mean Roman felt nervous as hell. Like after the "they boo you cuz you suck" he just fell silent and it was the most awkward situation. Cena didnt really help by exposing him a little more but Roman died. He tried to come back with his next barrage of attacks, but the damage was done and then it came out more awkward like a kid who forgot his lines, and then quickly remembered them and gave his promo in a rush so he could stop talking again. If Roman wants to fill in those shoes, he cant give performances like these and get humiliated by superior mic workers. 

Honeslty Roman is lucky this aint the AE and that no one has creative freedom. If this were he would never have survived. And there was another person who said Kane never spoke and he was successful, the difference with Kane and Roman is Kane had the supernatural character, effects and presence that Roman could never have. Like if The Rock did to Kane what Cena did to Roman, Kane could come out, look scary with his mask and lighting, stare down the Rock and then do his fireball crap and that would he enough to get both guys over. Roman couldnt do that, and if Roman faced Rock, Rock would end his ME career.

Plus Kane had Paul Bearer which Roman doesnt have.

Roman fans couldbsay all they want how Roman is fit to be the FotC because look, and in ring skills and whatever but at this rate, Roman will never be a good promo and that is gonna ruin lot of potential feuds that abother FotC would do great in.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

John Cena didn't get the memo Vince sends out to all the writers, wrestlers, seamstress, announcers, catering, commentary: 

Make Roman Look Strong!

Cena made Roman his bitch and earned back some chain gang members he lost years ago when he went Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reading the responses in here makes me curious about some of your personal lives. Some of you take this so personally :lol 

I thought the segment was awesome and it was exactly what I wanted and expected. If anyone thought Cena wouldn't kill Roman on the mic, you haven't been watching for the past decade, that's what Cena does when given the chance and Reigns is no Punk with the stick. Sink or swim, folks, that appears to be the goal with Roman. Tonight he sank, but maybe next week he'll swim? Probably not, but we'll see. 

I can't wait for next week


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



LucasXXII said:


> That's what happens when everyone in the locker room are friends with each other, and all promos but those with Cena in it are scripted and mostly impersonal. Guys on the roster are always in a safe place, and they're caught off guard when faced with Cena.


I don't think Cena's intent was to hurt. Cena has stated that he lets others go in on him but they better be ready for him to retaliate. These are the lines that others have used on Cena. Their best shots:

CM Punk: "There's one ting you're better at than I am, and that's kissing Vince McMahon's ass."

Daniel Bryan: "You're a wrestling parody."

Batista: "Kissing babies and hugging fat girls"

Kevin Owens: "The only difference between you and I is that I didn't get a break until now. So you don't get do give me advice, ever, you understand me?" 

No one has ever really got the best of Cena. And Reigns for damn sure wasn't doing it. I've said it before that he relies too much on the script.


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Wait, am I reading some lies about Cena destroying Ambrose? Ambrose won the war of words with Cena from what I remember. Also, Miz and Styles cut awesome promo's against Cena even though they were restricted in what they could say, unlike Reigns who had a free reign and still managed to fuck up.


Did it help any of them though i get that this is funny he buried roman but after every cena shoot has it ever made them both look good with ambrose,styles,miz,etc they all use the same lines at cena but cena always goes out his way to make others look bad like saying dean dropped the ball and he is lazy that has more effect than dean saying he is a part timer


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Ramen is just outmatched. I feel bad for this empire tbh.


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

KOMania1 said:


> Reading the responses in here makes me curious about some of your personal lives. Some of you take this so personally :lol
> 
> I thought the segment was awesome and it was exactly what I wanted and expected. If anyone thought Cena wouldn't kill Roman on the mic, you haven't been watching for the past decade, that's what Cena does when given the chance and Reigns is no Punk with the stick. Sink or swim, folks, that appears to be the goal with Roman. Tonight he sank, but maybe next week he'll swim? Probably not, but we'll see.
> 
> I can't wait for next week


Should the feud even continue whats the point really


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think Cena's intent was to hurt. Cena has stated that he lets others go in on him but they better be ready for him to retaliate. These are the lines that others have used on Cena. Their best shots:
> 
> CM Punk: "There's one ting you're better at than I am, and that's kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> ...


Then how do you do it? If you were given the freedom Roman was given tonight where do you hit Cena that makes him think for a moment?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> You do make a valid point and perhaps that would be a better route to take but I feel that this segment hit the right spot in the sense that it let the fans (the smarks in particular) see that they weren't going to hold back Cena on the mic in order to protect Reigns. The fans would have seen and called that out and then they would have compared the segment to something like the pre-Mania promo between Cena/Miz and show how they are having Cena go easy on Reigns. I don't think you'll want to do that.
> 
> Could Cena had been less "abrasive" like when he was interrupting Reigns when it was his turn to talk? Sure, but I think that it still complemented the shoot style of the promo and it forces Reigns to stay on his toes and be sharper on his delivery (which is something he needs to really work on).
> 
> I liked the segment and as a fan of Reigns while I admit Cena owned him I don't think the segment hurt him. If anything the fans were cheering him quite a bit during the match that ensued. It also has me looking forward to them doing a few more promo segments before the No Mercy match. Maybe they'll do the next promos in the style that you outlines above after they got the shoot "insider inuendo" stuff out of the way.


I hear ya. It does make for an interesting dynamic to those in the loop, ESPECIALLY for those that have a passionate dislike for Reigns, but it also comes across as a cheap underhanded tactic for Cena to gain brownie points with the "smarks" by publicly shaming the other guy that they dislike. To the younger fans, it just reinforces the perception that Reigns sucks at doing his job, and that becomes the general consensus. It's not really creative, it's just someone pointing out things that probably should've remained implied for the sake of giving the illusion that these guys belong in the same ring together. It's as if Savage would tell Warrior that he sucked in the ring and was an asshole behind the scenes before their match at WM 7. In the end, who does it benefit? 

There iS a chance that it lights a fire under Reigns' ass, but it's not really an ideal scenario to come back from. To me the best way to do it is to keep it subtle, and Cena cuts a terrific promo about being the better guy WITHOUT making Reigns seem incompetent. If the promo is passionate enough, then Reigns would feel a sense of obligation to get on that level otherwise he'll come off looking inferior, but at least this way you're giving him the ideal template/opportunity to retaliate instead of forcing him to fetch insider dirt on Cena to out-shame him. What else can Reigns do now? Stay within the realm of kayfabe? The only way that he has a chance of not looking stupid is by playing Cena's game. To the casual audience, most of that shit goes over their heads completely, and are left taking nothing away from the confrontation other than Reigns coming across like a lesser star than he did going in. At the end, it ONLY helps Cena to pacify the heat that he has with the "smarks" by giving them a sense of gradification.

I just find it all unessesarily silly and ill-intended. I was cool with the CM Punk/Authority stuff when it first started because it mirrored a facet of the "Us vs The Machine" story that lends itself so well to fiction because people can relate to it on some level. NO ONE can relate to a guy mocking another guy for being subpar at promos, because really who gives a shit other a small portion of the fanbase?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*Man John Cena tonight was on his game and it was that fire that I missed from him. He just brutalized Roman in the square circle. 

The only thing that comes to my mind is: 








*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns is coming out to massive boos. This is reminiscent of when Cena was getting pushed big in 2005 and 2006 and the adult fans were favoring his opponents.


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think Cena's intent was to hurt. Cena has stated that he lets others go in on him but they better be ready for him to retaliate. These are the lines that others have used on Cena. Their best shots:
> 
> CM Punk: "There's one ting you're better at than I am, and that's kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> ...


I think cena just likes to put the hurt on guys the best lines were nothing compared to what he has said to many i think he enjoys seing people fail


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dibil13 said:


> Vince knows that worked shoots are the only way people will give a shit about this feud. That's all it is. No one is buried.


Facts. Truth of the matter is, these schmucks are mirror images of each other. They cancel each other out. Effectively they will trade wins, Reigns will win the feud.

I thought Reigns did ok. More believeable than most times.

Everybody losing their shit and marking because Cena did a worked shoot. CM Punk and The Rock did it better.

I still want John Cena off my TV screen.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Either way, if Roman still gets pushed hard going forward like rumored, then it's still silly because he got exposed big time tonight. It just proves they'll push him no matter what


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It really isnt that much of a big deal.

Cena was in fact organically over as a singles superstar once upon a time whereas Roman never was. Both suck in the ring and rely on a better worker to carry them to a good match.

But between Cena and Reigns, Cena is definitely the better overall performer, and the fans especially the IWC can see it. Of course Cena will be cheered over Reigns.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I love no fucks left to give Cena.. That promo was straight fire... And.. Brutally honest..


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

And incidentally, every word Cena said in the promo; shoot or not, is very true.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Then how do you do it? If you were given the freedom Roman was given tonight where do you hit Cena that makes him think for a moment?


There were a few ways, but they all come with risk (what Management thinks):

1. "Then go back to being a full timer." Cena said he could do Reigns' job better than he could. Fair enough. Reigns could've suggested that Cena go back to doing the schedule that he's been doing himself for the last three years.

2. Cena called Reigns a John Cena bootleg. Reigns could've brought up how Cena was trying to be a Hollywood bootleg of The Rock.

3. Burying young talent. We've heard this line over and over. Jesus Christ could someone please drop an actual name? Reigns could've mentioned Baron Corbin, but again what would management think? He wasn't here when Wade Barrett got buried. He could've brought that up. Cena really hasn't been in a position to bury anyone in the last two years because he hasn't been around much and Reigns has pretty much taken over his spot and the opponents that come with it (Bray, Rusev, KO, Braun). With the first three Reigns got to work with them after they lost their feuds with Cena. I wonder if Braun would be where he's at right now if he never worked with Reigns and worked with Cena for the last 8 months.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

that's how promos should be done...straight up mother fuckers being realist and saying the damn truth. next 3 weeks, let them keep going at it, who gives a damn if roman can't promo...shoot shoot shoot until someone's dead int he brain.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



deadcool said:


> And incidentally, every word Cena said in the promo; shoot or not, is very true.


 That's why it was great, we all knew it was true. Roman himself knew it and couldn't come up with anything, he's a poor replacement for Cena and he knows it. What could he really say? Nothing.

All Roman could do was stand there as Cena shit on his entire existence.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The One Man Gang said:


> Reigns mic work was never his strong suit. :draper2
> 
> Nobody can touch Cena in that dept. *Especially when he can shoot with no consequences*.


Except that isnt true at all. People think that Cena completely buries his opponents and then leaves so they dont get tue next word. That is only for the heels, Miz, AJ, and Rollins were the only dudes who got beat on by Cena and werent able to come back and they were all heels. When Cena goes against faces, they are allowed to talk back, Punk, Bryan, Rock and Ambrose all took Cena's punishment and then gave their own dose to Cena. They didnt allow him as a face to be his 2nd. Guess what, Roman was a face and he got shat on harder than the heels ever did.

Honestly, now I am just waiting for those Roman fans to come out and say shit like Roman is good because of reactions or youtube or whatever because they all took an L today. Hey atleast Roman's cruxifiction will be the most viewed thing on the WWE youtube channel.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

And that promo feels like some WCW Vince Russo sh**.

Even Angle looked uncomfortable in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> There were a few ways, but they all come with risk (what Management thinks):
> 
> 1. "Then go back to being a full timer." Cena said he could do Reigns' job better than he could. Fair enough. Reigns could've suggested that Cena go back to doing the schedule that he's been doing himself for the last three years.
> 
> ...


 It was a bit rich Roman bringing up burying talents when he does the same and has been given opportunity after opportunity to get over and become more than a bootleg Cena.

Roman needs to go to his cousins who can actually cut a promo and drop bars to get something that wont get him wrecked again.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



deadcool said:


> And that promo feels like some WCW Vince Russo sh**.
> 
> Even Angle looked uncomfortable in the ring.


Bro, I swear to god that Angle was laughing on the inside. Bro-bro


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> That's why it was great, we all knew it was true. Roman himself knew it and couldn't come up with anything, he's a poor replacement for Cena and he knows it. What could he really say? Nothing.
> 
> All Roman could do was stand there as Cena shit on his entire existence.


See, I dont know about that. Vince is very protective of Reigns and Cena. 

Each and every word that gets said out there is scripted/mapped out. Why would he make his boy Reigns look like a moron?

I think what happened was...

Cena had his things to say, Reigns had a rhetorical, and he forgot his lines. Cena then jumped on it, and made him look like an even bigger fool. I think the shoot got more real than intended so much so that even Kurt looked uncomfortable.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> It was a bit rich Roman bringing up burying talents *when he does the same* and has been given opportunity after opportunity to get over and become more than a bootleg Cena.
> 
> Roman needs to go to his cousins who can actually cut a promo and drop bars to get something that wont get him wrecked again.


Who has Reigns buried?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Who has Reigns buried?


 LoN, Rusev, Miz, The Club and KO.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> LoN, Rusev, Miz, The Club and KO.


KO? Didn't fans whine that Reigns would eventually take the title off him? That never happened. Also, Reigns took a clean loss to him early in his Universal Title reign.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think Cena's intent was to hurt. Cena has stated that he lets others go in on him but they better be ready for him to retaliate. These are the lines that others have used on Cena. Their best shots:
> 
> CM Punk: "There's one ting you're better at than I am, and that's kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> ...


Bryan did when he told the story of Japanese wrestlers slapping their opponents in the face, but he won't slap John because he doesn;t deserve it. 

Cena takes his shirt off and slaps Bryan, and Bryan laughs in his face. When the other guy resorts to violence after being schooled on the mic, he's the one whos lost. Cena lost against Bryan that night. And it was amazing.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mysteriobiceps said:


> Typical Cena fanboy response.




"Waaaaaa, waaaa people are responding positively towards someone I feel negative about"


Your comment wasn't even directed towards me but shit son you looking sweet out here, fix up.




On topic now, looking forward to this match, I hope people realize they only let Cena verbally kill Reigns because Reigns is gonna get payback by winning the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> LoN, Rusev, Miz, The Club and KO.


Our intelligence.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> KO? Didn't fans whine that Reigns would eventually take the title off him? That never happened. Also, Reigns took a clean loss to him early in his Universal Title reign.


 It wasn't a clean loss, it was a distraction loss and Roman beat him the following week :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lariatoh! said:


> Bryan did when he told the story of Japanese wrestlers slapping their opponents in the face, but he won't slap John because he doesn;t deserve it.
> 
> Cena takes his shirt off and slaps Bryan, and Bryan laughs in his face. When the other guy resorts to violence after being schooled on the mic, he's the one whos lost. Cena lost against Bryan that night. And it was amazing.


You know I thought for sure fans would run with that "you're a wrestling parody" line. For whatever reason they didn't.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Therapy said:


> I love no fucks left to give Cena.. That promo was straight fire... And.. Brutally honest..


He even said, "I have no Fs to give."

"You are a cheap ass, corporately created John Cena bootleg."

"This chump right here is not THE guy, he is just A guy, trying so desperately to fill shoes he never will."

"Go ahead find it, find your line. I'll wait. Its called a promo, if you wanna be the Big Dog you're gonna have to learn how to do it, so go ahead." 

Reigns is saying, "Hop off that bus with your big ass SHUFFLE" then stutters. He's tanking out there about nine minutes in.

Cena responds pretty well with him burying people with the Golden Shovel. Its factual and true. This is my favorite part of the promo...

"You think I swim to top and keep everybody at the bottom, but let me level with you. I haven't main evented Wrestlemania in 5 years. I was the opening match at Summerslam. I won the U.S. championship at this stage of my career in this arena and was honored to turn it into a beacon of opportunity for new superstars like Kevin Owens and AJ Styles. You took the US title like a DEMOTION. You blame me but I am still here because YOU CAN'T DO YOUR JOB! You should be ashamed because I can do this better part time than you can do it full time!"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

WWE had to catch the Mayweather/McGregor hype and do this so soon but holy f*ck that was amazing.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> That's the problem though. "Oh my opponents can say anything about me." Cena backs them into a corner from which they can't retaliate not because they aren't good enough to respond in kind, but because doing so would probably get them in a shit ton of trouble backstage.
> 
> I made a post about this the other day, here it is:


Yes, that is a problem, but CM Punk, Kevin Owens, The Miz, Daniel Bryan, they all got out of it fine because they can work on the mic, and this makes most of the people look bad, because not everybody is good at the mic . But in the WWE mic work are very important, so I think that WWE and Cena both see this as a "if he can't hang with cena he is not on the ME level".

He is a Kayfabe breaking machine, especially because his character is tied to it, so it's easier to go out and say the same thing everybody says. See, this is a problem that goes deeper than Cena himself. He thinks that way and he is not going to change, the WWE are fine with it as well and apparently don't care if people look bad on the mic because like he says:


> I believe that it's a 'Strong Survive' environment, and accept nothing less.


 they maybe see it as a test. And I am saying maybe a lot of times because we don't know what happen backstage in the WWE, we don't know what they say to people that are about to face Cena, we don't now if they let people go out and say what they want or maybe they give a script and let Cena go out without one?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> It wasn't a clean loss, it was a distraction loss and Roman beat him the following week :lol


Did Reigns beat him when it counted? No. Everyone thought KO was just holding the title for Reigns. KO's title run was diminished because he was dwarfed every week by Jericho. This is hard for people to accept.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Did Reigns beat him when it counted? No. Everyone thought KO was just holding the title for Reigns. KO's title run was diminished because he was dwarfed every week by Jericho. This is hard for people to accept.


 Wasn't Roman about to win before Braun attacked him at the Rumble?


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Someone needs to post a link to the whole segment

Nvm found It
http://youtube.com/watch?v=q-B2f2M5feQ


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Wasn't Roman about to win before Braun attacked him at the Rumble?


Just like Rollins was supposed to beat him before Jericho interfered.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Marcos 25063 said:


> Yes, that is a problem, but CM Punk, Kevin Owens, The Miz, Daniel Bryan, they all got out of it fine because they can work on the mic, and this makes most of the people look bad, because not everybody is good at the mic . But in the WWE mic work are very important, so I think that WWE and Cena both see this as a "if he can't hang with cena he is not on the ME level".
> 
> He is a Kayfabe breaking machine, especially because his character is tied to it, so it's easier to go out and say the same thing everybody says. See, this is a problem that goes deeper than Cena himself. He thinks that way and he is not going to change, the WWE are fine with it as well and apparently don't care if people look bad on the mic because like he says: they maybe see it as a test. And I am saying maybe a lot of times because we don't know what happen backstage in the WWE, we don't know what they say to people that are about to face Cena, we don't now if they let people go out and say what they want or maybe they give a script and let Cena go out without one?


If that's the case, maybe they should have just let Angle bury the fuck out of him back in 2002 because at the time, he was an absolutely terrible wrestler.

I mean, according to Cena, if you can't hang, you don't belong there, and if his first few years were proof of anything, he could definitely not hang in the ring. So why'd they stick with him? Because finding your footing and getting your bearings in a new environment takes a while? Hmmm...its almost like Cena is full of shit, but that's not surprising.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman should have just called him a hater and he jealous.

Tuff guy talk fo realz.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> and if his first few years were proof of anything, he could definitely not hang in the ring



lolwut? Hardly a Cena fan but.

lolwut?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena sent Roman to the shadow realm?

Nah still not enough to make me sit and watch RAW


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Stammerin' Succotash. osey2


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That was really brutal.I loved it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

God I hope the name Bootleg Cena sticks...

Bootleg Cena needs to be the new chant for Roman.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman is supposedly the "Big Dog"

He looked like a little bitch, guy was all shook and looking foolish.

Cena went harder on him than anyone else.

You can bring up AJ, Ambrose, whoever fuck else you want to but Roman is supposed to be the FOTC and he just got destroyed.

A billion catchphrases and tough guy titles don't mean much when a guy makes you look like a dork in the middle of the ring.

Hope crowd chants "Little Bitch" at him, because "Big Dog" don't fit anymore.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Miss Sally said:


> Roman is supposedly the "Big Dog"
> 
> He looked like a little bitch, guy was all shook and looking foolish.
> 
> ...


 I remember when the Bootleg Cena Empire would say Bootleg Cena is better on the mic than AJ and how he should learn how to be a sports entertainer from him :lmao


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/if...cena-and-roman-reigns-said-was-a-legit-shoot/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902362272831602690


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns better watch out in the next couple of weeks. Can't see this going to well for him if the continue to have Cena lay into him deep like this.


----------



## Wagnac22 (Nov 29, 2016)

Ace said:


> I remember when the Bootleg Cena Empire would say Roman is better on the mic than AJ and how he should learn how to be a sports entertainer from him :lmao


Having the time of your life i see ???


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Therapy said:


> lolwut? Hardly a Cena fan but.
> 
> lolwut?


Dude Cena was really not that good a wrestler his first year or 2 in WWE.

Terrible match with Chris fucking Jericho at Vengeance (same guy who got good matches out of a 50+ year old Hogan and Goldberg not too long after), terrible match with Brock at Backlash, bad match at WM20 with Big Show, bad matches at GAB and Summerslam...

It took an Olympic gold medalist to carry him to a great match at No Mercy in 2003.

My point is that WWE didn't just give up on him, they allowed him to improve and find his feet. Now Cena himself says that its a survival of the fittest environment and he accepts nothing less. So he can be as hard as he wants on other guys to thin the roster out when that same process applied to him when he was newer would have seen him get the boot, too. Its hypocritical.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Let this be a lesson to others on just how well crafted Cena's character actually is. If anyone doesn't think that he's made for damn sure that he can shut down any of the frequent criticism they aren't giving him the credit he deserves. He's given himself an indisputable answer for all of it. We saw how easily he shut down accusations of hogging the top spot with his US title run. We saw how easily he was able to bring up names that he has added in the last two years of names he's put over. It's all by design on his part that he's nearly impossible to beat in promos and I give him credit for that. None of the usual shit is going to work anymore. 

Last year Ambrose held his own very well and AJ got lucky and it happened to be right at the time he was going to break Flair's record so there was material there to work with. Flair comparisons are actually a pretty decent weapon that I'm shocked isn't used more often. Far more cumulative days and far longer on top with the fans not souring on him. He's upped his in ring game so he took that weapon away. If other wrestlers would put as much thought and time into removing ammo that can be used against them we'd have a better product.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

you know what the best part about cena's well-deserving burial on him is?

the fact that there are many roman marks crying/bitching/being angry about their fav getting slaughtered while we can just laugh heartily about all of this.

what a great way to end the night lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Saw a clip. This is for you Roman


----------



## akeem da dream (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Not really a Cena fan but I enjoyed that, it was brutal. RR looked like a deer in the headlights. Big Dog, yeah right.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/if...cena-and-roman-reigns-said-was-a-legit-shoot/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902362272831602690


 Rosenburg is a WWE stooge, hes trying to sell it as legit when only the stuff about Roman forgetting his lines was probably a shoot.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> If that's the case, maybe they should have just let Angle bury the fuck out of him back in 2002 because at the time, he was an absolutely terrible wrestler.
> 
> I mean, according to Cena, if you can't hang, you don't belong there, and if his first few years were proof of anything, he could definitely not hang in the ring. So why'd they stick with him? Because finding your footing and getting your bearings in a new environment takes a while? Hmmm...its almost like Cena is full of shit, but that's not surprising.


Kurt Angle burying a 2002 Cena and Cena burying a 2017 Roman are completely different. Why? Because 2002 Cena was a novice, he didnt have any title wins, and big feud wins, any retirement matches with icons. Roman Reigns in 2017 has had 4 world title reigns, rumble wins, 3 WM main events in a row, countless featured matches, and was also given thr honor of retiring the undertaker. He has had enough time to find his footing. In 2007 would Cena get destroyed as bad as Roman got destroyed tonight? I doubt that.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Gravyv321 said:


> you know what the best part about cena's well-deserving burial on him is?
> 
> the fact that there are many roman marks crying/bitching/being angry about their fav getting slaughtered while we can just laugh heartily about all of this.
> 
> what a great way to end the night lol


See I don't mind Reigns as much people, but even I'll admit that Vince's fetish for him is at a ridiculous all time high.

The guy couldn't handle himself out there and he looked like a kid who had his feelings hurt.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Rosenburg is a WWE stooge, hes trying to sell it as legit when only the stuff about Roman forgetting his lines was probably a shoot.


Did you NOT hear Cena's opening remarks before Reigns came out? It was a shoot from the beginning: "Protected Blue Chip Prospect."

In any event WWE isn't trying to protect Reigns. The headline reads, "Cena to Reigns: "I'm still here because you can't do your job!" And they have a poll asking who won the war of words.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Kurt Angle burying a 2002 Cena and Cena burying a 2017 Roman are completely different. Why? Because 2002 Cena was a novice, he didnt have any title wins, and big feud wins, any retirement matches with icons. Roman Reigns in 2017 has had 4 world title reigns, rumble wins, 3 WM main events in a row, countless featured matches, and was also given thr honor of retiring the undertaker. He has had enough time to find his footing. In 2007 would Cena get destroyed as bad as Roman got destroyed tonight? I doubt that.


 Gotta love how some Roman marks are trying to give Roman credit for standing there and getting ripped a new one and fucking up on the mic to give Cena more material to roast him with. This promo being incredible was entirely on Cena.



The Boy Wonder said:


> Did you NOT hear Cena's opening remarks before Reigns came out? It was a shoot from the beginning: "Protected Blue Chip Prospect."
> 
> In any event WWE isn't trying to protect Reigns. The headline reads, "Cena to Reigns: "I'm still here because you can't do your job!" And they have a poll asking who won the war of words.


 23% :lmao

Bootleg Cena Empire isn't entirely dead, thought most of them would be in comas after what Cena did to Bootleg Cena on live television.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Pretty sure at around the time cena was midway through that shoot reigns testicles crawled back up inside his body from the shame they felt


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think Cena's intent was to hurt. Cena has stated that he lets others go in on him but they better be ready for him to retaliate. These are the lines that others have used on Cena. Their best shots:
> 
> CM Punk: "There's one ting you're better at than I am, and that's kissing Vince McMahon's ass."
> 
> ...


I agree. Reigns/Cena is a special case though. Reigns has the most to lose among all the people who's feuded with Cena, and combined with his position as Cena's direct successor, the stakes are higher than ever. With one line in "I'm here because you can't get the job done", Cena hit Reigns where it hurts the most, and Reigns had little to come back at him. More than anything, this highlights Reigns' biggest problem IMO, that his de facto gimmick is basically "the Chosen One" (a completely meta one, not to mention, which should make him even more of a shoot target). You look at Punk, Bryan, Batista and Owens, and all of them have different and valid rebuttals originated from their various characters and backgrounds. Reigns needs to bring out his personality and incorporate his back stories into his character. These little bits here and there serve to separate him from the rest of the world, and ensure that his character is not just that he's the "Prince" of WWE.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Gotta love how some Roman marks are trying to give Roman credit for standing there and getting ripped a new one and fucking up on the mic to give Cena more material to roast him with. This promo being incredible was entirely on Cena.


I dont even hate Roman, but after countless Roman fans using the same heatless argument about how Roman is fit to be the FotC, this battle win felt good for me. Its still Cena's yard folks.

Also for anyone who thinks Roman is a better candidate than Bryan, Bryan held his own against Cena, cant say the same for Roman.

I am saying this before Roman beats Cena and then Cena comes out and takes everything back and says how its now Romans yard or whatever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena said what every fan that has booed Roman Reigns has said years ago. It was about time it was addressed by someone, by the man himself, John Cena.

Shit, I've watched this segment like 3 times now. It's pure fucking gold. Just complete destruction.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

They both suck.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I believe like others have mentioned they were testing the capabilities of Reigns and how he can handle himself against a 'mic' expect like Cena. Seeing that if he will be put at the face of the company and someone comes around in the future like Cena/Jericho/Punk etc. with mic skills to that extent, that they won't just make him look like a bitch and he has how to respond and see his actions. Testing his limitations with this feud. 

Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena ripped him a new asshole. Dear God I felt bad for Roman and I am in no way a fan of his.

Sad thing is that you can tell Roman was trying really hard too. Probably the best promo he's ever cut, but still got completely obliterated.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Watch, Roman will win and then Cena will endorse him the next night. Ugh


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Just watched it, fuck that. As much as I hate Reigns, Cena did the SAME shit, he kept interrupting him and pandering. He just doesn't fucking get it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> Just watched it, fuck that. As much as I hate Reigns, Cena did the SAME shit, he kept interrupting him and pandering. He just doesn't fucking get it


Who was Cena pandering to?


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Just imagine how big of a schmuck Cena's gonna look like when he goes down to a single spear at No Mercy after being such a loudmouth in this segment.. 
:ha


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Who was Cena pandering to?


The crowd. Reigns says he sucks then Cena interrupts and says 'hey they say this guy sucks too' (Kurt Angle), why can't this guy be serious for one fucking second?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Watch, Roman will win and then Cena will endorse him the next night. Ugh


Yea. This is probably the reality of the situation unfortunately...


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

They clearly picked the wrong guy. This is just embarrassing


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> They clearly picked the wrong guy. This is just embarrassing


Who should they have picked then? Rollins or Ambrose?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Who should they have picked then? Rollins or Ambrose?


None. Just go with a rotation or something. Go with whoever is hot at the time.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> The crowd. Reigns says he sucks then Cena interrupts and says 'hey they say this guy sucks too' (Kurt Angle), why can't this guy be serious for one fucking second?


He was serious 98% of that this was a test for reigns and he failed miserably cena went hard on him and he folded like a cheap suit


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I see that Vince has worked some of the fans so hard into finally liking Cena, the same guy who buried their favourites one after one for an entire decade.. :ha.. marks truly are fickle. Reigns is still gonna win and very well go on to beat Lesnar at Mania as well..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> None. Just go with a rotation or something. Go with whoever is hot at the time.


That's the right answer. This is why Braun should defeat Brock in convincing fashion at No Mercy. 

Speaking of Braun, if it wasn't for Cena's promo fans would be complaining about why he wasn't on the show tonight.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> Just imagine how big of a schmuck Cena's gonna look like when he goes down to a single spear at No Mercy after being such a loudmouth in this segment..
> :ha


Knowing Cena, he'll probably shake it off, make an excuse or act like it was nothing like he usually does when someone manages to beat him. Very rare, for the guy to totally accept defeat.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> Dude Cena was really not that good a wrestler his first year or 2 in WWE.
> 
> Terrible match with Chris fucking Jericho at Vengeance (same guy who got good matches out of a 50+ year old Hogan and Goldberg not too long after), terrible match with Brock at Backlash, bad match at WM20 with Big Show, bad matches at GAB and Summerslam...
> 
> ...


Did you know that Cena almost got fired in 2002 right?


John Cena said:


> Back in 2003, 2002, when I was just wearing boots and tights and I was supposed to be the ruthless aggression young good guy, nobody in the company liked me. I know Vince McMahon won't admit this, but he wanted me fired, Triple H wanted me fired, everybody hated me. They just wouldn't give me a forum to showcase my talents. I've always been able to connect with the audience if given the ability to speak.





meltzer said:


> “[John Cena] worked OVW for a while which is where he really learned his craft. He was called up too soon, which everyone knew, and there’s political reasons why that happened, and it nearly cost him his career. If it wasn’t for Stephanie McMahon taking a liking to him after they’d just about decided to let him go, he could’ve been gone.”


And did you Know why Stephanie Spoke Pro-Cena? 


Bruce Prichard said:


> First of all, it wasn’t Stephanie, it was me. We would travel on buses and on private charter planes and Cena would be in the back of the plane. It was like a scene from a movie where the cheerleaders gather around and start singing and s**t like that. Cena would sit on the back of the plane and rap. And he would cut down everybody around him on the plane. I remember sitting there listening to this going ‘oh my god’ and everybody’s popping. The entire plane is popping at some of the s**t he does. It was entertaining as hell. Guys would throw things at him during the tour, say ‘hey John, how about his guy over here’ and John would just go into a completely impromptu rap. We were (in the UK), the Smackdown writing team, to have to come up with the Halloween show I believe was in Cincinnati. We had nothing for John. We had a big Halloween party where they were going to be dressed. And I said ‘well, for Cena, he’s gotta be Vanilla Ice. Let him rap.’ Heyman looked at me like I had steaming turds hanging out of my mouth. His words: ‘If you saddle this young man with a rap gimmick, we might as well put a bow on his career and bury him now. It will never get over and he will die.’ I said ‘we have nothing else.
> 
> So we come back and we wrote it into the script. Vince loves the theme shows, we were going to do this Halloween thing. I was dead set on making Cena a rapper. So Cena and I are walking down the hallway and we open another door to go into another hallway and there’s Vince McMahon. I said to John ‘Cut a rap on Vince.’ And Cena, without hesitation, just blistered Vince McMahon with a rap. Talked about his hair, talked about his suits, his announcing. I mean just blistered him. Vince laughed his ass off. ‘God**mn, that’s great. Who wrote that?’ John, real shy, says ‘well, I just came up with it. I don’t write them, I just spit ‘em.’ Vince says ‘Nah, who wrote that? That’s good s**t.’ He would just come up with s**t off the top of his head. So we did the Vanilla Ice s**t and it kinda grew from there, but John did his own raps, but it was that moment in the hallway that Vince heard him and went ‘holy s**t, this guy’s talented.


This all came from the podcast he did talking about the rise of Cena .

PS: he has one about Punk as well 

http://www.pwpodcasts.com/2017/06/2...ogether-bruces-huge-revelation-regarding-fun/

Also:


Bruce Prichard said:


> And god, Paul Heyman hated it. Heyman HATED it. Everyone did. They thought ‘you’re going to kill him with the rapper gimmick. There’s no white rappers.’ I said ‘that’s why he’ll be a heel, it’ll be great! Just let him bust on everybody.’ So that’s how the rap gimmick was born.”



So I guess that he survived in the WWE?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> I see that Vince has worked some of the fans so hard into finally liking Cena, the same guy who buried their favourites one after one for an entire decade.. :ha.. marks truly are fickle.


Finally someone singing the same tune as me!


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Who should they have picked then? Rollins or Ambrose?


Ambrose had a good back and forth verbally against Cena on SD some time last year. So if you were wording that sarcastically (couldn't tell) then I don't understand why. Ambrose could be The Guy if they cut out all the goofy shit and booked him better. Preferably, I'd much rather see him as a heel though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DJ Punk said:


> Ambrose had a good back and forth verbally against Cena on SD some time last year. So if you were wording that sarcastically (couldn't tell) then I don't understand why. Ambrose could be The Guy if they cut out all the goofy shit and booked him better. Preferably, I'd much rather see him as a heel though.


Ambrose could be the #1 guy in the WWE as a heel, just like Seth was for most of 2015. As a face he has a ceiling.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> If that's the case, maybe they should have just let Angle bury the fuck out of him back in 2002 because at the time, he was an absolutely terrible wrestler.
> 
> I mean, according to Cena, if you can't hang, you don't belong there, and if his first few years were proof of anything, he could definitely not hang in the ring. So why'd they stick with him? Because finding your footing and getting your bearings in a new environment takes a while? Hmmm...its almost like Cena is full of shit, but that's not surprising.


Ring work is not everything. 
03-05 was by far the most popular guy at the WWE at the time. Maybe behind batista.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> Finally someone singing the same tune as me!!!!


It's really about the lesser of 2 evils and trying to eliminate new "bootleg John Cena" from taking over for 10-15 years like his predecessor. The enemy of my enemy is my friend kind of thing. Once this feud blows over, Cena will go back to being hated by the smarks again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

You can't have a FOTC that gets verbally annihilated with no response. Dude literally had to pause during his promo to gather himself, the script had been thrown out the window and he just stood there like a retard.

He's not the guy and he never will be. 

What do his hardcore fans actually like about him, seriously? I just can't see a damn thing that's worth all that support. I need some enlightenment on this shit because I've never seen such support for such mediocrity.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DJ Punk said:


> It's really about the lesser of 2 evils and trying to eliminate new "bootleg John Cena" from taking over for 10-15 years like his predecessor. The enemy of my enemy is my friend kind of thing. Once this feud blows over, *Cena will go back to being hated by the smarks again.*


I don't know about that. He won a lot of people over tonight. He might have enough momentum to get the nod versus Brock at WM 34.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I didn't saw that promo so one sided.
Reigns hit hard too when called Cena a phony idiot or something...

So true, just like the stupidly manufactured Roman ''bieber'' Reigns.

They're trying to make this a Hulk Hogan vs Ultimate Warrior 2 with this. But there's NO CHANCE IN HELL for it...:bayley


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Quite amusing when you look at some of the names who are camped out reading this thread and not commenting. Can't say I'm surprised, though. Credit where it's due to the Reigns fans who took the L with dignity. Now, my question is this. Will @wwe9391 remove Roman's cock from being a permanent fixture in his throat long enough to add "proud supporter of Roman's promo against Cena on Raw" beside WM32 in his sig.


I didn't see the promo. I didn't watch Raw tonight cause I was out. Ill check it out tomorrow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> I didn't see the promo. I didn't watch Raw tonight cause I was out. Ill check it out tomorrow


Here you go:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The thing is, if this was a test for Roman's mic skills, they should have already known after years of pushing Roman and having to hear his saccharine promos that Roman wasn't going to measure up to Cena . His best promo - the one after Wrestlemania 33- he does not say a word. That's right. Roman's best promo is that in which he does not speak. The minute he does talk, he falters. John Cena shouldn't have to be a litmus test or a torch for Roman. They should already know Roman does not have mic skills and ergo cannot be the FOTC.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Please Roman marks, defend it! Please defend it and tell me why Roman is the best. Can't wait


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't know about that. He won a lot of people over tonight. He might have enough momentum to get the nod versus Brock at WM 34.


Well, not for me anyways. Cena should stay in his role of destroying unworthy talent (Corbin , Roman-verbally at least) and putting over talent (Owens, Styles, Nakamura). That's the only Cena I find tolerable. No more Main event hogging golden shovel crap.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Afrolatino said:


> I didn't saw that promo so one sided.
> Reigns hit hard too when called Cena a phony idiot or something...
> 
> So true, just like the stupidly manufactured Roman ''bieber'' Reigns.
> ...


Are you fucking high that was one of the most brutal one sided promos there's been in a while


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Please Roman marks, defend it! Please defend it and tell me why Roman is the best. Can't wait


He's not the best. But as long as he's the most talked about he will continue to get pushed. WWE has figured out that the fans would rather spend time hating him then being forced to push someone that the fans demand. Tonight was a wake-up call to a lot of people, and the fans are one of them: If you want Reigns replaced, jump on the Cena bandwagon.

Imagine that.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Saw the promo and it shows you don't try to one up Cena cause he will come at you hard. Cena got Roman on this one. Hopefully Roman comes back next week. Roman will probably go over in the end. 

Im just pissed off that they are blowing this match at No mercy instead of WM.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

First off, Kurt Angle's facial expressions was funny. I could tell he was having some fun with this, good on him. It's got to be entertaining for the people who work their to see Vince's brass ring boys call each other out by using material they've clearly stolen from the fans who don't like either one of them. But honestly was anyone really surprised by this? The big dog's bark has always been his weak spot. Not even the biggest mark for Roman Reigns can deny that, it is what it is. There's no way Roman Reigns was ever going to outdo John Cena on the mic because he's never been known for outdoing anyone on the mic. Reigns effort at trying to make a comeback was weak as hell, so weak that even he tried to not think about it hence him forgetting his own line. 

I don't care who you are, if you can't even hold your own on the mic with Cena then I don't buy you as his "heir apparent". It's that simple. Don't get it twisted, I'm not joining Cenation but even I can't deny talking trash (and at times, straight bullshit) is one of his strong points. The only other full time wrestler I felt did the best job at holding his own on the mic with Cena was Ambrose and we all know he's never going to be "the guy" for stupid reasons. Hell, even Styles did a better job at holding his own on the mic with Cena despite never even being known for his mic skills beforehand. At this point, I don't even have to see the match because clearly "Cena Wins."


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Saw the promo and it shows you don't try to one up Cena cause he will come at you hard. Cena got Roman on this one. Hopefully Roman comes back next week. Roman will probably go over in the end.
> 
> Im just pissed off that they are blowing this match at No mercy instead of WM.


 Bootleg Cena marks better hope the two never have a mic battle again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mad Jester said:


> First off, Kurt Angle's facial expressions was funny. I could tell he was having some fun with this, good on him. It's got to be entertaining for the people who work their to see Vince's brass ring boys call each other out by using material they've clearly stolen from the fans who don't like either one of them. But honestly was anyone really surprised by this? The big dog's bark has always been his weak spot. Not even the biggest mark for Roman Reigns can deny that, it is what it is. There's no way Roman Reigns was ever going to outdo John Cena on the mic because he's never been known for outdoing anyone on the mic. Reigns effort at trying to make a comeback was weak as hell, so weak that even he tried to not think about it hence him forgetting his own line.
> 
> I don't care who you are, if you can't even hold your own on the mic with Cena then I don't buy you as his "heir apparent". It's that simple. Don't get it twisted, I'm not joining Cenation but even I can't deny talking trash (and at times, straight bullshit) is one of his strong points. The only other full time wrestler I felt did the best job at holding his own on the mic with Cena was Ambrose and we all know he's never going to be "the guy" for stupid reasons. Hell, even Styles did a better job at holding his own on the mic with Cena despite never even being known for his mic skills beforehand. At this point, I don't even have to see the match because clearly "Cena Wins."


 Roman is going to win the battle, Cena has already won the war.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Sure Reigns is going to came out on top eventually, but not like it changes the fact that Cena raped him.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You can't have a FOTC that gets verbally annihilated with no response. Dude literally had to pause during his promo to gather himself, the script had been thrown out the window and he just stood there like a retard.
> 
> He's not the guy and he never will be.
> 
> What do his hardcore fans actually like about him, seriously? I just can't see a damn thing that's worth all that support. I need some enlightenment on this shit because I've never seen such support for such mediocrity.


This is the guy they plan on having to face Lesnar and get a victory over him at WrestleMania. Heyman will do most of promo cutting, but Reigns will definitely have to put in some work as well when the time comes.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

None of us will ever take Roman seriously again. So many people are better than him. Tonight proved it. No Roman mark can ever judge a promo again either. Because their guy can't cut one


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> None of us will ever take Roman seriously again. So many people are better than him. Tonight proved it. No Roman mark can ever judge a promo again either. Because their guy can't cut one


 The long pause, the stumbling and the childish retorts were hilarious.

Even told Cena to shut up when he was tearing him new assholes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The main event of WM34 is still Brock vs Roman. So yeah :draper2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> The main event of WM34 is still Brock vs Roman. So yeah :draper2


 Yeah, and Cena just exposed Roman as a Bootleg Cena to the entire WWE universe.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

it was a good john cena promo, roman did a bit better when he started getting emotional late on but it again highlighted the problem these days with cena
he may put people over in the ring but hes doing his best in his last few years to bury everyone he can on the mic 

aj, ambrose, rollins, owens, miz and now roman have all been stuck saying only approved shit whilst cena gets to shoot at the lot of them. at times in the aj programme you could tell he'd been caught off guard by cenas comments and you could see it tonight as well 

look, i know you all are going to love this one, fair enough you hate reigns, but it's representative of a bigger problem with cena at this point


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This was a great scene, really enjoyed it. Honestly I think Reigns came off really well. John does and says the same thing each and every time, it's a load of shit. I'm supporting Reigns in this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> Yeah, and Cena just exposed Roman as a Bootleg Cena to the entire WWE universe.


he did it to aj, rollins, owens, miz and ambrose too, quicker cena gets out the better for the younger/fresher talent imo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Yeah, and Cena just exposed Roman as a Bootleg Cena to the entire WWE universe.


And is that gonna stop the Roman push? NOPE 

No Cena burial will stop it. So you can keep repeating the same lines over and over in this thread. Nothing is gonna change Romans position. 

Roman goes over cena, Roman goes over Brock. You mad?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



BigDaveBatista said:


> he did it to aj, rollins, owens, miz and ambrose too, quicker cena gets out the better for the younger/fresher talent imo


 He got AJ from a kayfabe perspective, he hit Roman with truth bombs that are far worse than anything he said about those guys.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Check out John Cena's Instagram...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYXX5vKAf9G/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> And is that gonna stop the Roman push? NOPE
> 
> No Cena burial will stop it. So you can keep repeating the same lines over and over in this thread. Nothing is gonna change Romans position.
> 
> Roman goes over cena, Roman goes over Brock. You mad?


 He could go over the entire universe, it wouldn't change the fact he's a Bootleg Cena who never organically got over as a singles star.


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This promo is the exact reason why Vince doesn't take the smarks seriously. Just throw in a couple of insider terms, break the fourth wall and all these smarks who hated Cena for years for burying their favourites get worked into kissing his ass in a heartbeat. This is hilarious.

Vince wins again, Cena is a pseudo heel who is garnering negative response from the casual audience on social media while getting celebrated by the smarks (ironically) just like Vince wanted,Reigns is coming out as a face just like Vince wanted.

They basically changed the " YOU BOTH SUCK" narrative from last week to one where the smarks are firmly behind Cena now in a matter of 1 promo. Man, these smart guys aren't that smart after all.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I thought the reason the fans boo Roman, is because they don;t want another Cena. 

The fans hate Cena because he is a mass produced superman pushed down everyone's throats. 

They all could see that Vince was going to do the same thing with Reigns and therefore wanted to voice their opinion that they didn't want another fake super star, chosen one, basically another John Cena. 

The reason Roman Reigns can't do his "job", is because of what Vince made with Cena the last 12 years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> And is that gonna stop the Roman push? :nope


That's right blind mark spin it as a positive like you always do while we laugh at you


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> Check out John Cena's Instagram...


Fixed ^

John Cena has no chill :dead3

Those Ls will not stop for Bootleg Cena or the Bootleg Cena Empire :cena3


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> He got AJ from a kayfabe perspective, he hit Roman with truth bombs that are far worse than anything he said about those guys.


didnt get aj from a kayfabe perspective at all, don't try to make it your own version of history, i remember your reaction to it at the time
if you cant see this as an overall cena problem i dont know what to say


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

All of Cena's little wrestling term usage (heel turn, promo, etc.) is cringey as fuck. I really struggle to sit through his promos without cringing. Hope Reigns obliterates him in their match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



BigDaveBatista said:


> didnt get aj from a kayfabe perspective at all, don't try to make it your own version of history, i remember your reaction to it at the time
> if you cant see this as an overall cena problem i dont know what to say


 I honestly can't remember what he said, but the only lines that come to me are him holding the title because he's letting him and how he is above him. Which is again, all kayfabe based. He actually shot on Roman hard - from getting rejected, to not being able to carry the company to his poor mic work.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I wonder if Roman said anything to him backstage or went and complained to Vince. Vince would pick Cena in a heartbeat over him


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> He could go over the entire universe, it wouldn't change the fact he's a Bootleg Cena who never organically got over as a singles star.


If saying that makes you feel better at night than keep saying it. It doesn't change the fact that Romans push will keep happening no matter what.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> If saying that makes you feel better at night than keep saying it. It doesn't change the fact that Romans push will keep happening no matter what.


 It either stops or the WWE continues to shrink with Bootleg Cena.

Being the big fish of a pond which is drying up is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> If saying that makes you feel better at night than keep saying it. It doesn't change the fact that Romans push will keep happening no matter what.


You forgot to mention that bootleg cena is the highest "full-time" merch seller I know that's something you cling to while spooning your reigns pillow at night


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm 99% sure that the entire promo was scripted. Everything. Just see what it has done.. every smark who was chanting "YOU BOTH SUCK" last week is now firmly on Cena's side, so they've now addressed this problem of the Cena-Reigns match being hijacked by nonsensical "YOU BOTH SUCK" bullshit. They even had their smark stooge Rosenberg to give out a tweet that Cena was shooting to further work the marks into thinking that Cena legit shooted on Roman. They know casuals don't give a shit about insider terms like "bury" etc etc and probably aren't even aware of such terminology so they just saw one pompous dude being bossy towards another thereby turning them firmly in Reigns' favour against Cena.

This is absolutely hilarious, especially the smarks who are having an orgasm in this thread non stop, it'll be funny when they realise that they've been worked harder than anyone else.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

BigDaveBatista said:


> didnt get aj from a kayfabe perspective at all, don't try to make it your own version of history, i remember your reaction to it at the time


The promo on AJ was such a huge shoot. But ace won't admit it cause it happened against his favorite AJ.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> I honestly can't remember what he said, but the only lines that come to me are him holding the title because he's letting him and how he is above him. Which is again, all kayfabe based. He actually shot on Roman hard - from getting rejected, to not being able to carry the company to his poor mic work.


he laughed at ajs entire career mate, then beat him at the ppv. might have taken a lot to win but he won

but go on, be excited about cena doing this to someone u dont like at the moment. When he does to samoa joe it'll be interesting to see everyone's response 
mine will be the same as it always has been, I suspect yours wont


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> It either stops or the WWE continues to shrink with Bootleg Cena.
> 
> Being the big fish of a pond which is drying up is nothing to be proud of.


business is doing just fine. Roman is not going anywhere. So you can keep throwing out lame insults to make yourself feel better. Roman push is not stopping.

Over Cena at No Mercy
Over Brock at WM 

And business will be just fine


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> If saying that makes you feel better at night than keep saying it. It doesn't change the fact that Romans push will keep happening no matter what.


Relax smark. Reigns sucks ass, keep jerking off his shitty mic skills. He got humiliated and exposed tonight, get over it.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena has been slowly winning me over since the brand split. And damn after tonight I may have become a full-blown mark. Cena absolutely ethered Reigns and its not even close. 

"I'm still here because you can't do your job."

Goddamn....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> I'm 99% sure that the entire promo was scripted. Everything. Just see what it has done.. every smark who was chanting "YOU BOTH SUCK" last week is now firmly on Cena's side, so they've now addressed this problem of the Cena-Reigns match being hijacked by nonsensical "YOU BOTH SUCK" bullshit. They even had their smark stooge Rosenberg to give out a tweet that Cena was shooting to further work the marks into thinking that Cena legit shooted on Roman. They know casuals don't give a shit about insider terms like "bury" etc etc and probably aren't even aware of such terminology so they just saw one pompous dude being bossy towards another thereby turning them firmly in Reigns' favour against Cena.
> 
> This is absolutely hilarious, especially the smarks who are having an orgasm in this thread non stop, it'll be funny when they realise that they've been worked harder than anyone else.


-1 for being logical.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Yeah, Cena basically gave Reigns the business tonight on the mic, no other way to say it lol. Be interesting what they do next with this feud.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


Cena/Roman getting creative freedom to say whatever they want is the basis of that argument though. The overly protected FOTC can cross lines that no one else is really allowed too.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I usually hate shoot promos because I'm an old guy, but wow Cena buried Roman so far in the ground. 

"I'm still here because you can't do your damn job"

Roman is done


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Cena/Roman getting creative freedom to say whatever they want is the basis of that argument though. The overly protected FOTC can cross lines that no one else is really allowed too.


 AJ, Miz and KO had to keep it in the confines of kayfabe and character. They weren't allowed to swear and were set up with things like face that runs the place. Also, neither of them were owned like Roman was tonight. That was a burial we haven't seen since god knows when. Cena not ripped on his career, but his entire existence.

He dropped bar after bar and each of them stung. Roman was visibly shaken and caught off guard by it all.


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> -1 for being logical.


I mean just look at the number of so called "smart" fans getting worked like never before, just look at some of these people in the thread :lol. I swear I can see one dude in just about every page on this thread for god's sake. I can't even believe anyone of these guys have been watching wrestling for more than 5 years. 

They think what? Vince McMahon would let such a promo happen without any reason? Hell, it isn't like there was a non kayfabe comment here or there.. THE ENTIRE PROMO WAS AS SUCH.. and people think that they would leave their golden boy in the ring with John Cena of all people and ask Cena to go full shoot. 
This is delusion at a whole new level. The entire promo was very well scripted word by word, I just rewatched the whole promo and I'm even more convinced now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Hydra said:


> Cena has been slowly winning me over since the brand split. And damn after tonight I may have become a full-blown mark. Cena absolutely ethered Reigns and its not even close.
> 
> "I'm still here because you can't do your job."
> 
> Goddamn....


 Cena has always had the talent, problem is the WWE saddled him with a gimmick that was beneath him.


----------



## Werner Heizenberg (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> *business is doing just fine.* Roman is not going anywhere. So you can keep throwing out lame insults to make yourself feel better. Roman push is not stopping.
> 
> Over Cena at No Mercy
> Over Brock at WM
> ...


If business is doing so well, why are they stacking up a damn No Mercy card?Why is Roman/Cena happening here, instead of on a big four ppv?Seems desperate to me.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> The way for Reigns to get back at Cena is simple. Have both of them out there, tell Cena he can't talk and let Reigns go at him for 5-10 minutes. See what he can really do when he gets the first, last, and only words in. If he can't put a dent in Cena, then that should be enough proof Reigns isn't ready (as if tonight wasn't already).


His second act did put a dent in Cena just listen to the crowd..... till Cena replied...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> I mean just look at the number of so called "smart" fans getting worked like never before, just look at some of these people in the thread :lol. I swear I can see one dude in just about every page on this thread for god's sake. I can't even believe anyone of these guys have been watching wrestling for more than 5 years.
> 
> They think what? Vince McMahon would let such a promo happen without any reason? Hell, it isn't like there was a non kayfabe comment here or there.. THE ENTIRE PROMO WAS AS SUCH.. and people think that they would leave their golden boy in the ring with John Cena of all people and ask Cena to go full shoot.
> This is delusion at a whole new level. The entire promo was very well scripted word by word, I just rewatched the whole promo and I'm even more convinced now.


The way I see, Cena is just showing "tough love." Though it's scripted tough love. I'd still like to believe Cena wants the best for Roman. But I don't put anything past anyone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JustAName said:


> His second act did put a dent in Cena just listen to the crowd..... till Cena replied...


 Cena laughed it off before going in for seconds.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Man that was a straight up burial. Poor Roman didn't have much rebuttals after Cena laid down the facts on the last time he main evented WM and took the honor to hold the US Title late in his career. Not gonna lie though. Roman did a good job in the promo. Just that part when he forgot his line showed how much he still needs to work on his mic work. But yeah, this was a surprising segment and got me to wake up for the last hour of RAW.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> And is that gonna stop the Roman push? NOPE
> 
> No Cena burial will stop it. So you can keep repeating the same lines over and over in this thread. Nothing is gonna change Romans position.
> 
> Roman goes over cena, Roman goes over Brock. You mad?


Doesn't matter.

Roman got exposed, has no credibility and will just make more people tune out.

It doesn't matter what Roman does because it's all irrelevant.

Who can be mad when it's so funny?


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> AJ, Miz and KO had to keep it in the confines of kayfabe and character. They weren't allowed to swear and were set up with things like face that runs the place. Also, neither of them were owned like Roman was tonight. That was a burial we haven't seen since god knows when. Cena not ripped on his career, but his entire existence.
> 
> He dropped bar after bar and each of them stung. Roman was visibly shaken and caught off guard by it all.


I'm now entirely convinced that you're a goldfish, which would explain your continuous flip-flopping. */just-teasing*

Miz shot on Cena HARD and not at all in kayfabe. Where do you think all those Total Bella rip-off segments came from? Everything Roman said tonight, Miz said with more conviction and went deeper. He called Cena out on using his position in the company to hold others down, pointed out he was a hypocrite regarding the Rock and Hollywood, just to scratch the surface. Swearing is the only unique thing about Reigns' promo compared to any number of guys in the past year that have had to use the same material (you're a part-timer, you're fake, no-one likes you, etc). 

Acting like Cena destroyed Roman harder than anyone before is hilariously short sighted. Cena made fun of Miz's seeming inability to procreate for goodness' sake, then pointed out that if he had any say he wouldn't be wasting his time with a no-name like Miz, then made fun of him stealing gimmicks (Jericho) and moves (Flair), shortening his name in an attempt to be the bootleg Rock, etc. He basically said Miz is not a success and could only possibly try to be relevant by stealing what made others famous. He buried Styles' 20-year-long career and said all of those indie shows and matches were worthless. He told Ambrose that he has no balls because he's content with playing second fiddle to everyone else. 

Every single time, Cena gets the last stretch of the promo and his opponent gets no rebuttal. This is no different. Miz and Ambrose acquitted themselves better because they are better mic workers, but both still got obliterated by John.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> I'm now entirely convinced that you're a goldfish, which would explain your continuous flip-flopping. */just-teasing*
> 
> Miz shot on Cena HARD and not at all in kayfabe. Where do you think all those Total Bella rip-off segments came from? Everything Roman said tonight, Miz said with more conviction and went deeper. He called Cena out on using his position in the company to hold others down, pointed out he was a hypocrite regarding the Rock and Hollywood, just to scratch the surface. Swearing is the only unique thing about Reigns' promo compared to any number of guys in the past year that have had to use the same material (you're a part-timer, you're fake, no-one likes you, etc).
> 
> ...


Bryan, Punk, Ambrose did get the last word in thier feuds.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

John Cena has cut that same promo for years don't understand the hype he always buries his opponents with it.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Kimwun said:


> Bryan, Punk, Ambrose did get the last word in thier feuds.


To be fair, I was more referring to his recent feuds. 
In any case, I guess it's 3-3 then as Miz, Styles and Reigns weren't allowed to.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> I'm now entirely convinced that you're a goldfish, which would explain your continuous flip-flopping. */just-teasing*
> 
> Miz shot on Cena HARD and not at all in kayfabe. Where do you think all those Total Bella rip-off segments came from? Everything Roman said tonight, Miz said with more conviction and went deeper. He called Cena out on using his position in the company to hold others down, pointed out he was a hypocrite regarding the Rock and Hollywood, just to scratch the surface. Swearing is the only unique thing about Reigns' promo compared to any number of guys in the past year that have had to use the same material (you're a part-timer, you're fake, no-one likes you, etc).
> 
> ...


 I can honestly say I don't remember what Miz shot on. But yeah, the total divas stuff was great, but it wasn't in a face to face promo. I can't remember what they did face to face because of how off putting the whole Cena-Nikki tag team was.. I do recall Miz being fantastic and building up their match excellently.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena at his best :mark:


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

First I want to say that was a REAL BURIAL. I know some love to use that phrase, but Roman took a beating tonight although he did try to hit Cena with stuff people have been complaining about him.

Secondly, if this is the predecessor and the heir apparent the WWE is in trouble lol. Cena is a guy I liked when he was rising although he did need seasoning in the ring and was pushed hard before he was really ready. I actually understood the iron was hot with him with the divisive crowds.

The problem is coming back to bite them hard though as Cena never really learned to elevate his opponents and make you want to see the matches as epic. Someone brought up Hulk Hogan, Bret Hart, and Ric Flair. I agree those guys made you believe you were about to see something epic.

The segment was funny as hell, but I see long term damage here unless they turn Roman heel (which if he takes out Cena he may turn full face lol) which isn't happening. They will probably do a wicked video package with the liners tonight showing how Roman has risen to the top and compare it to Cena's.

The long term effect of scripting promos is showing its negative impact with how ineffective Roman was tonight. Ironically, Cena learned from the school of HHH and The Rock in that you just flat out embarrass your opponent. Those who say Cena and WWE are testing Roman all I will say is that is a fail. Who in WWE brass couldn't see this coming that Cena would obliterate Roman on the mic? It just goes to show they have lost how to enhance their stars and hide their weaknesses.

I remember the saying I had about sharks in the attitude era and who could hang. It's like Cena read that post lol. Problem I had with Cena is they went the Bret Hart and HBK shoot type feud so quickly. The difference is that both HBK and Hart had legit reasons for trying to embarrass the other guy being the competitors they were.

Roman had the right idea, but the execution was terrible. It fell flat because really and truly how are you going to call out Cena for the exact same reason fans are booing you too lol. Cena's comeback on Roman is also hilarious considering he was the same thing he is accusing Roman of.

The only difference is that Hulk Hogan was not allowed to come on air and call Cena a poor man's Hulk Hogan lol. WWE also didn't have Austin come out and smoke him on the mic either which he would have with audiences back then who were not going to give Cena any chance against him.

The Rock crushed Cena too with Fruity Pebbles that it turned into a marketing deal lol. The difference though is that fans knew they were seeing the old guard vs new guard and were buying it as such.

Roman vs Cena on this b ppv is already a loss on the magnitude of what this SHOULD be. Look at the youtube comments fans are asking why isn't this at Mania.

You take both men's comments tonight and then add on that the company isn't putting this at an A ppv lol.

I don't know what this is going to accomplish, but at least we got some semblance of old WCW locker room drama lol. Beats the mundane stuff they have been doing. Roman call up The Rock or Austin for material or hell go get Vince Russo lol.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> I can honestly say I don't remember what Miz shot on. But yeah, the total divas stuff was great, but it wasn't in a face to face promo. I can't remember what they did face to face because of how off putting the whole Cena-Nikki tag team was.. I do recall Miz being fantastic and building up their match excellently.


The stuff I mentioned that wasn't to do with Total Bellas was all stuff the two said to each other face-to-face and in a single promo, if I'm not mistaken it was the first segment that Nikki got involved in. 

Just so I'm not confusing anyone, by the way; Roman got DESTROYED. However, when you're opposite Cena and he gets to shoot on you, history proves that it doesn't matter how good you are on the mic, Cena will eviscerate you. The other guys (Ambrose, Miz, etc) got out of it alive because they have better mic skills, but for those particular nights all those men - and now Roman - had to cry in their pillows. 

I thought it was awesome, and Reigns wasn't monotone for a change! :applause

I'd imagine that for quite a few people (probably casuals) this just became the money match of No Mercy. Kudos to you John-boy-John


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> The stuff I mentioned that wasn't to do with Total Bellas was all stuff the two said to each other face-to-face and in a single promo, if I'm not mistaken it was the first segment that Nikki got involved in.
> 
> Just so I'm not confusing anyone, by the way; Roman got DESTROYED. However, when you're opposite Cena and he gets to shoot on you, history proves that it doesn't matter how good you are on the mic, Cena will eviscerate you. The other guys (Ambrose, Miz, etc) got out of it alive because they have better mic skills, but for those particular nights all those men - and now Roman - had to cry in their pillows.
> 
> ...


 For AJ they made him complain about a poster and respect. Something AJ gives zero fucks about outside kayfabe. The unoriginal line means shit because again, lines are fed to him. He's not shooting on Cena in the slightest.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> For AJ they made him complain about a poster and respect. Something AJ gives zero fucks about outside kayfabe. The unoriginal line means shit because again, lines are fed to him. He's not shooting on Cena in the slightest.


I didn't say Styles was, though; Miz certainly was, as Miz tends to do....(you traded one olympian for another, poor JJ)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> I didn't say Styles was, though; Miz certainly was, as Miz tends to do....(you traded one olympian for another, poor JJ)


 Eh, I don't think AJ shot in the slightest. All the shoots were written for him and for Cena to have a rebuttal to. AJ could have said so much if he was allowed to shoot, he can say he made himself he didn't need a corporation or old mans hard on to make a name, he became a legend and the biggest free agent in the industry on his own ability, being loved by fans despite having a questionable 'character' because unlike Cena he's real and a better role model than he'll ever be etc.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Jesus that was a pure rape :dead2


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> I'm now entirely convinced that you're a goldfish, which would explain your continuous flip-flopping. */just-teasing*
> 
> Miz shot on Cena HARD and not at all in kayfabe. Where do you think all those Total Bella rip-off segments came from? Everything Roman said tonight, Miz said with more conviction and went deeper. He called Cena out on using his position in the company to hold others down, pointed out he was a hypocrite regarding the Rock and Hollywood, just to scratch the surface. Swearing is the only unique thing about Reigns' promo compared to any number of guys in the past year that have had to use the same material (you're a part-timer, you're fake, no-one likes you, etc).
> 
> ...


Yes Ambrose got so obliterated that Cena went "Talk is cheap" and attacked Ambrose.. he might never recover from that verbal obliteration.. oh wait...fpalm

Ambrose got the best of Cena and there isn't even a logical discussion to be had on it. Cena said the guy that had 300 matches the previous year and was the workhorse for wwe was lazy.. yeah that promo is some of Cena's weakest promo work ever I think. Ironically he came off looking lazy. Ambrose and Cena thing also never lead anywhere and it had massive potential and still do, but now down the line I guess if Cena will be around for it. Ambrose also had a clean win over Cena. 

Cena did destroy Roman, again it's well outside reason to think other wise "I am still here because you can't do your damn job" "It's been 5 years since I main evented a wrestlemania and I was the first match at summerslam" "At this stage of my career I won the us championship and brought prestige back to it by giving younger talent a platform to showcase themselves and test themselves, while for you, getting the us championship was a downgrade"... there is more, but it's not needed, those alone is better than anything Reigns could manage to cook up.

I like Reigns, I haven't liked Cena in a while, he is there, just there, but this time he was on fire and he was passionate, straight to the point and put in effort and wasn't phoning it in, he wanted to make a statement to Roman Reigns. If he wants to be in Cena's shoes, he better step the fuck up or Cena will expose him for the clown that he currently is.

I saw promise in Reigns and a more natural cocky attitude during the second part of his promo and I liked what I heard, I believed he believed what he was saying for once, it made me feel hyped, for the first time. He can go in the ring, no question, but where he always have been losing me completely is when he opens his mouth, Cena brought something out in him and hopefully it's just the beginning. Cena knows how to get under someone's skin and that makes them either burst like fragile soap bubble or explode like a bomb, Reigns strikes me more as the type that will explode like a bomb with everything he can think of. This is sink or swim, does that mean they won't continue pushing him if he sinks? Probably not, but he will lose a lot of credibility and it could eventually open up the door for someone more overall talented to take his place, it's not impossible


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This was Romans time to take the mantle and he failed. To be the top face you have to be able to sell the product on the mic and Roman's personality isn't geared like that. This fued is the end for Roman at the top of the card.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I can't wait to hear how Stone Cold will try to justify Roman's awful promo :lmao

Dude has been raped in front the whole world and that bald bitch will still try to say Roman could have been in the AE


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JustAName said:


> Yes Ambrose got so obliterated that Cena went "Talk is cheap" and attacked Ambrose.. he might never recover from that verbal obliteration.. oh wait...fpalm
> 
> Ambrose got the best of Cena and there isn't even a logical discussion to be had on it. Cena said the guy that had 300 matches the previous year and was the workhorse for wwe was lazy.. yeah that promo is some of Cena's weakest promo work ever I think. Ironically he came off looking lazy. Ambrose and Cena thing also never lead anywhere and it had massive potential and still do, but now down the line I guess if Cena will be around for it. Ambrose also had a clean win over Cena.
> 
> ...


You do realize that "talk is cheap" comment was in a SEPARATE promo to the one Ambrose got obliterated in? It happened the week AFTER Cena destroyed him regarding Austin's comments. fpalm 

Yes, Ambrose got the best of Cena the week after the two had their first verbal exchange where Cena caught him out massively, to the point that he entered that ring getting booed and, just like tonight, got massive cheers by shooting on Ambrose. That's the important part; he did it a full week later, where he had ample time to cook up his proper response. That doesn't change the fact that Cena destroyed Ambrose on that particular prior night, which is just what happened here with Roman. People were saying the exact same damn thing about that promo that they are here. That you can't see the analogy speaks volumes. Will Roman come out and get Cena back next week? Probably not. However, the door's been left wide open, and that's the point; this has happened before, this is now a common denominator in John Cena feuds. 

I didn't say he didn't destroy Roman :lol What is this incredible phenomenon of misrepresenting people's comments on this forum? Holy hell. I've said in three of my prior posts in this thread that he got destroyed. Apparently pointing out that Cena has done this to numerous people in the past year is frowned upon?

If it makes you sleep at night, I'm more of a Cena mark than a Roman mark, I pay more attention to what Cena does than Roman. His promo was phenomenal as always but very similar in structure to prior ones he's done, his sparring partner just wasn't as skilled as his predecessors.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> You do realize that "talk is cheap" comment was in a SEPARATE promo to the one Ambrose got obliterated in? It happened the week AFTER Cena destroyed him regarding Austin's comments. fpalm
> 
> Yes, Ambrose got the best of Cena the week after the two had their first verbal exchange where Cena caught him out massively, to the point that he entered that ring getting booed and, just like tonight, got massive cheers by shooting on Ambrose. That's the important part; he did it a full week later, where he had ample time to cook up his proper response. That doesn't change the fact that Cena destroyed Ambrose on that particular prior night, which is just what happened here with Roman. People were saying the exact same damn thing about that promo that they are here. That you can't see the analogy speaks volumes. Will Roman come out and get Cena back next week? Probably not. However, the door's been left wide open, and that's the point; this has happened before, this is now a common denominator in John Cena feuds.
> 
> ...


Uhm only the first part was a reply to you, the rest was entirely unrelated, I thought that would be obvious, sorry will put it in clear text for you next time so it won't be hard to understand


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JustAName said:


> Uhm only the first part was a reply to you, the rest was entirely unrelated, I thought that would be obvious, sorry will put it in clear text for you next time so it won't be hard to understand


Ok, fair enough. My bad! Apologies


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KOMania1 said:


> Ok, fair enough. My bad! Apologies


No problem


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That was an insane promo..very reminicient of Punk's 2011 promo. Well done on that worked shoot WWE, well done. Lots of people are actually thinking that Reigns forgot his line then Cena railed on him. Not the case...it was all scripted.

There's 2 ways I expect this to play out:

A - Reigns gets a "fire lit under him" to prove that he's "THE GUY" and not "A GUY" trailing up to No Mercy where he beats John Cena

OR

B - Reigns continues to be at the disadvantage and Cena _WINS _at No Mercy. They then have a rematch at Survivor Series, RR, or Wrestlemania where Reigns "grew up" as a character and can now compete with the titans. 

Personally I expect Reigns to lose and then he's 0/2 against the "top guys" (Lesner/Cena). Taker doesn't count because Cena called out his hip lol. Then something lights a fire under Reigns' ass and he beats Cena at RR then Lesner at WM to finally have the torch passed to him.

As for the promo itself, Reigns really needs to work on his vocalization. He sounds too monotone. Needs to work on emotion. Probably a chill guy IRL so doesn't speak passionately there either lol, but he can't keep coasting by sounding like he's reading from a piece of paper.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This is why I love Cena.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



CesaroSwing said:


> This is why I love Cena.


 This was the Cena I marked for back when I was a kid. It was nice to see him back tonight.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I find it interesting that wwe would allow reigns to be put in position like this to get demolished.

its juicy stuff. Great promo, just shows wwe can still be captivating TV.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> This was the Cena I marked for back when I was a kid. It was nice to see him back tonight.


Roman needs to step his game up tbh. I'm hoping this forces him to out of embarrassment.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



UniversalGleam said:


> I find it interesting that wwe would allow reigns to be put in position like this to get demolished.
> 
> its juicy stuff. Great promo, just shows wwe can still be captivating TV.


Yeah, this promo would have been booed out of the building if Cena pandered and protected Reigns like everyone else does. They did good. Gives Reigns "drive" to prove he's worth being "THE GUY" as well. Bascically makes Reigns the underdog lol. Well played WWE.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

the great thing here is, they broke the 4th wall, they spoke about wrestling in a way that its booked eg "burying talent, , thats how you stay on top",learning how to do promos, cena pointed out takers knackered hip.

they literally laid wrestling out bare and still made storylined feud out of it.

the way of the future.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



UniversalGleam said:


> the great thing here is, they broke the 4th wall, they spoke about wrestling in a way that its booked eg "burying talent, , thats how you stay on top",learning how to do promos, cena pointed out takers knackered hip.
> 
> they literally laid wrestling out bare and still made storylined feud out of it.
> 
> the way of the future.


Yeah they did a fantastic job using the 4th wall to enhance the storyline. I hope they don't make this whole feud 4th-wall tho.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



> ''It's a promo kid. If you're gonna be the big dog you gotta have to learn how to do it.''





> ''I'm still here because you can't do your job.''


:banderas


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Well, Roman Reigns just made me cheer for John Cena, didn't think that was possible. Reigns got burned worse than Kane in kayfabe. I actually liked the whole promo, John Cena likes to break the 4th wall quite a lot these days. And I also like Cena's hair, he looks younger, reminds me of the 2005-206 Cena.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

i really hope we get Thomas Lemar


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Vince in his office be like...:vince3

THAT'S GOOD JOHN YEAH!


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



UniversalGleam said:


> I find it interesting that wwe would allow reigns to be put in position like this to get demolished.
> 
> its juicy stuff. Great promo, just shows wwe can still be captivating TV.


I honestly didn't expect it, I thought they'd send out Cena "ass-kissing machine" promo guy and have him suck Roman's cock to no end.

Then again, Cena has been "the guy that gets everything on a silver platter" for years, so it's time Roman gets the same treatment. I think they're starting to test the water and see how he does against opponents that bring stuff like his drug test and his failure to garner the appropriate reaction up. 

And tonight he did really, really bad.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JooJCeeC said:


> Vince in his office be like...:vince3
> 
> THAT'S GOOD JOHN YEAH!


John Cena really is the complete package at this point. Still doesn't have the promo diversity of Rock/Austin (comedy promos aren't as good) but he's great at serious promos. Also he is quite good in the ring whereas he was generally mediocre 2005-2010. Usually went at 50% to avoid injuries and it showed.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Reigns needs to step it up, I hate how everyone falls in the same trap to get turned on so easily by Cena with the same stuff

Reigns hinted at it when he said he will spin it round which he did but when the best thing you said was "you're a fake ass bitch" you really need to step it up 

Onto next week, do better Roman


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

vinnie mac watching his mistress for 12 years and side piece piece fight


what emotions are going through him during this? if only there was a live feed of his reactions omg



ahhhhh john :vince

ooooooo ramen :vince2


I LOVE JOHN STILL THE MOST :vince3


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This is a burial but also a massive learning experience for RR. The only way RR will get better at promos is by going up against guys like Cena, Jericho, heel Ambrose in the future. It'll be interesting to see how RR goes about planning his next move, because Cena showed him nothing was out of bounds and Cena also just shot his entire load in that one promo. I hope he plans, and rehearses his next promo and just fetches stuff up like Cena was a bootleg Vanilla Ice. Mention how he just buried the entire mid-card of the Smackdown brand before returning to Raw and blatantly attack his attire stating "That's not really you, the real you is in suits"
Cena is not untouchable, he just manages to twist ones viewpoint to suit his narrative like the lack of WM main events. That wasn't about burying young talent, John.

RR was wrong in one thing though, during his segment. Saying "he's not one man Cena can bury" Look at this reaction, Roman. You're gasping for air.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Now after cutting through 2/3 of the Shield like butter, it's only a matter of time face Rollins get what's coming to him lmao.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



sesshomaru said:


> John Cena really is the complete package at this point. Still doesn't have the promo diversity of Rock/Austin (comedy promos aren't as good) but he's great at serious promos. Also he is quite good in the ring whereas he was generally mediocre 2005-2010. Usually went at 50% to avoid injuries and it showed.


I disagree, but let's agree to disagree. I can never appreciate John Cena. Like Roman Reigns said himself, he is phony. Not real. Cena has his moments where I'd be like "yea that was good" but he will never be over with me. :-/ 

As for an all around package, AJ Styles comes to my mind. Not the greatest on Promos, but he's still good on the mic and phenomenal in the ring and I'd take him over Cena any day.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Think Reigns did just fine tbh. Not perfect, but he was up against someone who has been doing this sort of thing for an eternity and (apart from one stumble) managed to hold his own. Think it's obvious he's never going to be the next Rock on the mic, but he's made significant progress over the last year. Thought it was a great segment from the two of them, as much as I despise Cena, and really built interest for their match at No Mercy. It could have done without the tacked on tag match at the end though, which didn't really do much except make Anderson and Gallows look bad...


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"back stabbing shark", is it not snakes anymore then? did a snake do a noble thing that got that name tag taken off it?


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

John Cena has no chill. That was pretty brutal. I wanted Kurt to have a towel because it needed to be thrown. 

Roman Reigns stammered way too much. "Big ass shuffle". LOL.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Did Wankfist cry? I think he cried.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Havent watched WWE in a few months, but i'm happy i watched this segment lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Miss Sally said:


> Doesn't matter.
> 
> Roman got exposed, has no credibility and *will just make more people tune out.*
> 
> It doesn't matter what Roman does because it's all irrelevant.


:lol no it wont. This wont make a difference at all. People might tune in the coming weeks cause of foot ball. Not cause of Roman. Plus he will probably go over at the ppv and his stock will just right back up. 




AmWolves10 said:


> Relax smark. Reigns sucks ass, keep jerking off his shitty mic skills. He got humiliated and exposed tonight, get over it.


Sells the most merch on the full time roster, gets the loudest reaction, is the most talked about. Yea he really sucks

LOL you act like this is the first time Cena has done this before. He did it to AJ early this year and AJ is just fine. Roman will be too. And still be main eventing WM34


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

if somebody cut that promo on Cena just couple of years ago people would be singing his praises here. you all know it. but since none of you like Reigns you are gonna side with anybody who shits on him. they both said truthful things about each other but I for one didnt forget all the shit Cena did and still does. Cena filming movies and being away is what he trashed The Rock for. now he does that shit. phony. hypocrite. fuck him. even some of the stuff Cena said goes against him actually. like saying Roman should be embarrassed because Cena does this better part time than he does it full time. same could be said for Cena when The Rock came back. Rock did it better part time for even less dates than Cena can full time. not a Reigns fan or a hater. just dont care about the guy. fuck Cena. I aint giving that douchebag any fucking credit. he has been cancer for years and still is.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Vince finally got people to side with Cena. :LIGHTS



Reigns being used in the only position he excels - enhancement talent. :heston


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm not a fan of WWE scripting things like that.

1) Very bad - Breaking the fourth wall is cheap, write a show. This is every single Cena/opponent promo from the last year, they should be able to creatively make a feud that's about more than this.

2) Even worse - If we're to believe there's some sort of personal animosity there, don't script them to then have such a lack of tension when they have to tag together. The whole point of the promo was supposed to be how much they resent each other, one of these things doesn't go with the other.

We'll see if this puts a fire under Reigns to step up his mic skills, though, he could take this for his betterment, or they'll script Cena into something lower key to help him next week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> *Sells the most merch*, gets the loudest reaction, is the most talked about. Yea he really sucks


 Sorry, what? :cena3


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Keep in mind management loves reigns. They could have told Cena to hold back if Cena was full time and he would have complied.

They let Roman be murdered. I mean fuck his not coming back from that.Cena never called out AJ or Bryan on promos like he did with Roman.

That line alone tells me John went into business for himself and ethered him. 

I mean christ the I'm still here cause you can't do your job line. Your telling me that Vince McMahon with his well documented ego would let Cena get away with calling him incompetent and saying that this Roman push is a failure if Cena wasn't already mentally checked out? 

Roman is done. And man I'd never thought I'd see the day that Vince publicly admits his a failure at something.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Sorry, what? :cena3


When Cena gets one over on stars you hate you think he is the greatest thing since slice bread, when he gets one over on stars who love you think he is cancer to the wrestler world. 


Make up your mind jack.


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



TommyWCECM said:


> Keep in mind management loves reigns. They could have told Cena to hold back if Cena was full time and he would have complied.
> 
> They let Roman be murdered. I mean fuck his not coming back from that.Cena never called out AJ or Bryan on promos like he did with Roman.
> 
> ...


It was obviously to get the smarks on Cena's side. The same smarks who were chanting "YOU BOTH SUCK" the last week and would have possibly ruined the No Mercy match with nonsensical antics and chants throughout the match are now properly polarised towards Cena. Such an occurrence would have never happened in a normal kayfabe segment, Vince knows that breaking the fourth wall gets smarks hard so he booked the entire segment to be a shoot, it's not like there was just one comment here or there.. THE ENTIRE SEGMENT WAS BOOKED THAT WAY.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> It was obviously to get the smarks on Cena's side. The same smarks who were chanting "YOU BOTH SUCK" the last week and would have possibly ruined the No Mercy match with nonsensical antics and chants throughout the match are now properly polarised towards Cena. Such an occurrence would have never happened in a normal kayfabe segment, Vince knows that breaking the fourth wall gets smarks hard so he booked the entire segment to be a shoot, it's not like there was just one comment here or there.. THE ENTIRE SEGMENT WAS BOOKED THAT WAY.


If that's the case why would Vince pick Cena over the guy he wants to replace Cena? His given Roman EVERYTHING why would he not have the fans side with Roman?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Holy shit!

The chasm between the two was kind of unbelievable


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



TommyWCECM said:


> If that's the case why would Vince pick Cena over the guy he wants to replace Cena? His given Roman EVERYTHING why would he not have the fans side with Roman?


Because he knows getting Reigns over with the smarks is impossible at this point. He just doesn't want another Cena-Orton Rumble 14 scenario where the crowd shits on the entire match with nonsensical antics. Vince doesn't care who you boo or cheer as long as you're invested in the match and with this segment he has pretty much assured that. Smart booking.


----------



## NOS911 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The one thing that stood out for me is Romans lack of presence, he is billed as a bad ass but he looked visibly shaken by some of Cena's attack, Reigns isn't that good an actor to pull that off as part of a work.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



TommyWCECM said:


> If that's the case why would Vince pick Cena over the guy he wants to replace Cena? His given Roman EVERYTHING why would he not have the fans side with Roman?


Because Roman is eventually going over, he will overcome


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The entire segment was a work on the audience and going by this thread a lot of them took it hook, line and sinker.

There is *ZERO* genuine heat between Roman and Cena - this "shoot" style promo was to avoid them both being booed into oblivion. There's no history, no backstory, no off camera heat, NADA - Roman forgetting his "shoot" style lines tells you how much he cares about it too. I despise "shoot" style promos when there's no genuine heat, it comes off even FAKER than what pro wrestling feuds need to be and it's only done to protect Vince's ego/favourites, not entertain the audience - I fucking hate it. 

These are your top two babyfaces Vince, how about BOOKING them as such? A simple who's the better man feud? Oh no - can't do that as they'll be both booed - wonder why that is? :hmm:


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Another day another horrible Cena promo. Has WWE completely given up on kayfabe? Obviously Cena has. He doesn't give a shit about what the business is. Cornettecomplains about Omega exposing the business by wrestling a little girl, but does he go crazy every time Cena opens his mouth? It's just shit. No one should be applauding these sorts of promos. And the script to have the opponent "shoot" on Cena "burying" people backstage. It's why people are turning away from this company in droves. I said the exact same thing of Cena vs Styles promo which someone put up in this thread. Cena just shooting away, saying the same kayfabe killing stuff he always does, and his opponent is scripted to look bested, while he is allowed to laugh and joke when he is getting roasted. It's the drizzling shits and Cena continues to be a cancer and exposing the business.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DOTL said:


> Screw Cena. I like how he uses the crowd's ignorance of backstage politics to act like him putting people over in the twilight of his career magically erases years of burying people.
> 
> You guys might fall for that crap, but I don't.


Im glad that there are another people who thinks the same. 

Cena is one of the main reasons why WWE lost its meanstream status over the years. And yes, he is a phony. Roman might be not ready to be the Guy but watching the same persona/gimmick more than 12 fucken years... cmon bro, your promo was one big delusional shit. It was entertaining tho, not gonna lie.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

haven't watched raw yet, came on here to avoid spoilers, saw this thread looking forward to watching raw now


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



elo said:


> The entire segment was a work on the audience and going by this thread a lot of them took it hook, line and sinker.
> 
> There is *ZERO* genuine heat between Roman and Cena - this "shoot" style promo was to avoid them both being booed into oblivion. There's no history, no backstory, no off camera heat, NADA - Roman forgetting his "shoot" style lines tells you how much he cares about it too. I despise "shoot" style promos when there's no genuine heat, it comes off even FAKER than what pro wrestling feuds need to be and it's only done to protect Vince's ego/favourites, not entertain the audience - I fucking hate it.
> 
> These are your top two babyfaces Vince, how about BOOKING them as such? A simple who's the better man feud? Oh no - can't do that as they'll be both booed - wonder why that is? :hmm:


The funniest thing about fans in this generation, is that the ones who claim to be the smartest, are always the easiest to work.

I loved the promo, Cena destroyed Reigns, Reigns forgot his lines, and then came back like he was just like "F it, I am just going to say what I want"

I HATED Anderson and Gallws coming out, I really think that was a oit that you should have just let these two shove each other and get physical.

Overall, amazing segment... and it made me want to watch No Mercy that much more.

One thing we could have done without honestly, is King and Cole, acting like high schoolers in this... the ooooooh, and ohhhhhh's kind of took away from it, but I think if they had the entire show built like this, I would watch more


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Scrappy_94 said:


> Because he knows getting Reigns over with the smarks is impossible at this point. He just doesn't want another Cena-Orton Rumble 14 scenario where the crowd shits on the entire match with nonsensical antics. Vince doesn't care who you boo or cheer as long as you're invested in the match and with this segment he has pretty much assured that. Smart booking.





Jamaican said:


> Because Roman is eventually going over, he will overcome


No its got nothing to do with booking? Even your biggest Cena hater will tell you Cena is fantastic on the mic and his most vehement haters will tell you Cena is a master at getting the appropriate reactions. I don't buy that Vince scripted those specific lines. Especially that last one. Cause Vince McMahon does not admit to failure. If he did Roman would be midcard right now.
@Ace and everyone saying that Roman was exposed is 100 percent correct. In the same vain even if the end result is Roman goes over as @Jamaican said there's no way that Vince would approve of that second line cause it paints management and most importantly himself as incompetent dolts that can't create the next big star. @KO Bossy is also correct. Cena went into no fucks given mode.

If you are correct however I will gladly accept defeat. I just don't buy that Vince approved that second line.


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



TommyWCECM said:


> No its got nothing to do with booking? Even your biggest Cena hater will tell you Cena is fantastic on the mic and his most vehement haters will tell you Cena is a master at getting the appropriate reactions. I don't buy that Vince scripted those specific lines. Especially that last one. Cause Vince McMahon does not admit to failure. If he did Roman would be midcard right now.
> 
> @Ace and everyone saying that Roman was exposed is 100 percent correct. In the same vain even if the end result is Roman goes over as @Jamaican said there's no way that Vince would approve of that second line cause it paints management and most importantly himself as incompetent dolts that can't create the next big star. @KO Bossy is also correct. Cena went into no fucks given mode.
> 
> If you are correct however I will gladly accept defeat. I just don't buy that Vince approved that second line.


Failure would have been the Cena Vs Reigns match being met with apathy and nonsensical antics by smarks throughout the match.. he has actually averted failure with this move and dialled up the interest in the match by x 100. The entire segment was obviously supposed to be a shoot. Vince McMahon has been directly called much worse than what Cena said as a reference, it's no big deal that Cena went that way. In Vince's eyes Reigns is a success and that's all that matters to him.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

What Scrappy said


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lariatoh! said:


> Another day another horrible Cena promo. Has WWE completely given up on kayfabe? Obviously Cena has. He doesn't give a shit about what the business is. Cornettecomplains about Omega exposing the business by wrestling a little girl, but does he go crazy every time Cena opens his mouth? It's just shit. No one should be applauding these sorts of promos. And the script to have the opponent "shoot" on Cena "burying" people backstage. It's why people are turning away from this company in droves. I said the exact same thing of Cena vs Styles promo which someone put up in this thread. Cena just shooting away, saying the same kayfabe killing stuff he always does, and his opponent is scripted to look bested, while he is allowed to laugh and joke when he is getting roasted. It's the drizzling shits and Cena continues to be a cancer and exposing the business.


I have seen a thread here where people are saying how almost nobody can hang with Cena on the mic. not even Rock or Austin. bunch of bullshit. its easy to hang with somebody when you shoot in there about real life shit. lets see Cena hang on the mic with Rock or Austin in kayfabe.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



TommyWCECM said:


> Even your biggest Cena hater will tell you Cena is fantastic on the mic and his most vehement haters will tell you Cena is a master at getting the appropriate reactions.


only blinded Cena supporters would say that. overrated on the mic. again can hang with anybody when he shoots but thats the easy way. dont even get me started on "getting the appropriate reactions". a babyface that got booed out of every arena for years. or getting the "BORING" chant when he wouldnt shoot on the mic but rather talk in storyline. it went from face = cheers, heel = boos to now any reaction is good reaction because of that motherfucker not being able to get over with everybody and using every excuse possible for years not to turn heel. even guys like Rock and Hogan turned heel when they were getting booed who were much bigger than he ever will be.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> only blinded Cena supporters would say that. overrated on the mic. again can hang with anybody when he shoots but thats the easy way. dont even get me started on "getting the appropriate reactions". a babyface that got booed out of every arena for years. or getting the "BORING" chant when he wouldnt shoot on the mic but rather talk in storyline. it went from face = cheers, heel = boos to now any reaction is good reaction because of that motherfucker not being able to get over with everybody and *using every excuse possible for years not to turn heel*. even guys like Rock and Hogan turned heel when they were getting booed who were much bigger than he ever will be.


Maybe you missed the time when Cena tried to turn heel against The Rock. He even had new gear, new song and everything. VINCE vetoed that at the last second.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Damn, this thread almost at 400 posts! And it's only been out since yesterday! The WF Draw is REAL! :HA :kobelol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> *Sells the most merch on the full time roster, gets the loudest reaction, is the most talked about. Yea he really sucks*
> 
> LOL you act like this is the first time Cena has done this before. He did it to AJ early this year and AJ is just fine. Roman will be too. And still be main eventing WM34


Cena sells most merch, nakamura gets the most reaction and according google trends Cena is more searched and therefore more mentioned then Reigns so think again.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> When Cena gets one over on stars you hate you think he is the greatest thing since slice bread, when he gets one over on stars who love you think he is cancer to the wrestler world.
> 
> 
> Make up your mind jack.


Ace's point is probably that despite Roman being showcased for the past 3 years he hasn't touched Cena on things where it counts. 

That's not very good for a guy who is supposedly the face of the company.

Cena hasn't even been around much.

Thing is most of us don't care for Cena but find it amusing that Roman's failed to reach the level of popularity Cena had at this point in his career. Not to mention that Roman's biggest fans were saying mic skills matter, until their guy gets pushed and when he gets exposed it's 1001 excuses. 

Some took their lumps, many more are trying to deflect. Either way it's hilarious!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Damn cena buried corbin and now roman too? is it bad that i'm starting to like cena now :lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> only blinded Cena supporters would say that. overrated on the mic. again can hang with anybody when he shoots but thats the easy way. dont even get me started on "getting the appropriate reactions". a babyface that got booed out of every arena for years. or getting the "BORING" chant when he wouldnt shoot on the mic but rather talk in storyline. it went from face = cheers, heel = boos to now any reaction is good reaction because of that motherfucker not being able to get over with everybody and using every excuse possible for years not to turn heel. even guys like Rock and Hogan turned heel when they were getting booed who were much bigger than he ever will be.





Scrappy_94 said:


> Failure would have been the Cena Vs Reigns match being met with apathy and nonsensical antics by smarks throughout the match.. he has actually averted failure with this move and dialled up the interest in the match by x 100. The entire segment was obviously supposed to be a shoot. Vince McMahon has been directly called much worse than what Cena said as a reference, it's no big deal that Cena went that way. In Vince's eyes Reigns is a success and that's all that matters to him.


 @Schwartzxz far from a blinded Cena supporter. Read the rest of my post don't just cherry pick shit. And @SCRAPPY agree to disagree. I see both sides of the argument here I don't really have an opinion either side of the argument here.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I cant believe austin or whoever it was said roman would make it in the attitude era. The guy got destroyed by cena, imagine the attitude era Rock whooping this jebroni's ass on the mic :lol


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena proved why he was THAT guy. Roman could have said whatever he wanted even when he forgot his lines, Cena made him look like a bitch. Roman calling Cena a bitch was just tragic, Roman was SHOOK. Roman might as well got on his knees and accepted that John owned him. Someone said Roman was so flustered that he just redid The Miz's promo. 

Anyone else who has went toe to toe with Cena was able to do their Part. Roman failed miserably. And Cena made great points about being the US Champion, helping Owens,Styles, Wyatt. 

Corbin is shit, don't bring his name up anymore. 

Romans problem is that he is insecure.

Cena even DRAGGED the Undertaker, I mean seriously

And then the fan with a sign behind Cena that said " Romans Mic Skills still need work"

I am hollering


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Brutal. Absolutely brutal. 

Almost nefarious & unprofessional on Johns part, but I don't care what anyone says; the entire Reigns tribute has definitely bothered some in the locker room. John may have been the WWE poster boy for a decade, but he -- and The Undertaker -- deserved more than what they've been given. There was no reason for Roman to retire Taker. Its absurd how obsessed the McMahon family are with Reigns and I do not blame Cena for a second for feeling agitated over this program. Cena has recently made a living off of these "shoot" promos but this one felt very raw and vindictive. More so easily than anything he said to Miz or AJ. His quips about Romans inability to cut a promo ("You're gonna have to do this often.") was especially harsh. There was genuine frustration with Cena last night and while I think Reigns found slight footing once he stopped trying to remember lines, he was destroyed here and his weaknesses were highlighted. 


He's in no way, shape, or form on the level of his predecessors. Give Rock five minutes and allow him to shoot from the hip across the ring from Roman and it would have been a blood bath. Reigns hung his hat on dropping the word "bitch." It'll elicit some "ooh's" and "ahh's" in today's environment where it isn't common place, but that's precisely why it was the equivalent of empty calories; it's too circumstantial. Swearing in today's WWE may be considered "edgy," but that's only because of the era. No one blinks if it's the RA or Attitude Era. You have to actually have substance behind your lines. Cena had a lot more, and that matters significantly more than dropping a bad word here or there. Roman was outclassed here and the kicker is Cena didn't really go as deep as he could have. He could have easily went *a lot * deeper.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I don't like how hard Cena went after Reigns. This isn't the first time and it makes no sense to have him written that harshly at another guy on the roster. Also, Reigns' comments didn't work that well because he isn't that well liked


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Ace's point is probably that despite Roman being showcased for the past 3 years he hasn't touched Cena on things where it counts.


No his point is Cena owners Reigns so he is gonna jump on the Cena bandwagon, if Cena was doing this to AJ again he would be shitting on Cena left and right


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> No his point is Cena owners Reigns so he is gonna jump on the Cena bandwagon, if Cena was doing this to AJ again he would be shitting on Cena left and right


 I'd still shit on their match because we all know what it's leading to.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


The fact you brought it up while anyone else hasn't totally says you're crying looking for negative attention. :kobe


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> I'd still shit on their match because we all know what it's leading to.


At least you realize this won't change the course


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Look I'm a huge Roman mark. Everyone on here knows it. Cena destroyed him tonight. I am so hoping for this to light a fire under Roman. Thing is will Vince fuckin take the handcuffs off?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Look I'm a huge Roman mark. Everyone on here knows it. Cena destroyed him tonight. I am so hoping for this to light a fire under Roman. Thing is will Vince fuckin take the handcuffs off?


He did let the handcuffs and he failed to say the word shovel and botched his comeback. Face it, Reigns is an embarrassment on the mic.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I just don't see how people can be hardcore marks of Roman after tonight and say with a straight face he's better then everyone else. Because he clearly can't hang. They just can't admit it


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Not gonna lie, they should have Reigns get humiliated in every hour. Twice.
That could spark a new Boom period.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

These promo battles where Cena gets to point out all of the shortcomings of his opponent don't work because the other guy will never get to hit back at Cena where it hurts. No one is ever going to be allowed to say that with Cena on top the popularity of wrestling fell through the floor. That wrestling went from being a part of the mainstream and pop culture, to being a niche product on Cena's watch. And they damn sure won't be allowed to say that Cena was put on top and kept on top because Vince wanted to go away from the edgier product in favor of a safe, sterile, family friendly product that would look good for Linda's political ambitions and Stephanie's PR and philanthropic endeavors.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

He got all pissed when Cena said he took the US title as a demotion.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Honestly, Kurts reaction in the background during Johns promo was the greatest thing about this entire ordeal. There's selling and then there's being genuinely into what's going on. For a second, Kurt legit forgot that he was a part of the show and began watching from the eyes of a fan. The eyes just glazed over and dude was in between awe and bursting out in laughter. It was gold :lol


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Look I'm a huge Roman mark. Everyone on here knows it. Cena destroyed him tonight. I am so hoping for this to light a fire under Roman. Thing is will Vince fuckin take the handcuffs off?


Roman wasn't cuffed. 

The issue is Roman isn't creative with insults etc, look at his twitter feeds. 

He comes off more like a douche than anything else. He doesn't have the wit that guys like Cena, Punk, Rock, Jericho etc have.

That in itself isn't bad but he tried to beat Cena at his own game and when you don't have the mic skills or wit for it you get shown up.

Roman could have weathered the storm better had he stuck to simple lines, thing is he probably didn't know John was going to do this. It probably was a test. Soon as John did that Roman lost his train of thought.

I blame it mostly on the fact that WWE scripts their Wrestlers so much, so when someone does a shoot style when the other is thinking it's going to be a standard promo it can be a disaster.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> The fact you brought it up while anyone else hasn't totally says you're crying looking for negative attention. :kobe


Someone hasn't been to Rants lately. :kobelol


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Fuck me that was a great promo. Reigns looked so lost out there. :lol


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I hope Reigns destroys him.

For all the flack Roman gets, he's never been shoved down our throats to the extent Cena has. He's much "cooler" and edgier aswell. The Shield will top anything Cena has ever done in my book.

That promo last night was nothing short of a burial on Cena's part. I actually felt bad for Roman. I'm gonna guess most of Cena's content was "on the fly" (the whole "Come on i'll wait" and the garbage about Roman's promo skills in particular) which just seems carny as fuck to me. 

You can have a slagging match without talking about heel turns, promo skills and basically admitting "this shit is fake ya'll"... imagine watching a movie where the actors referenced the script and their roles in the movie. That movie would suck ass and this is no different.

I like a bit of realism as much as the next guy but I can't stand when feuds are based around "You can't wrestle" and shit like that. 

Having said all that, I'm looking forward to the match. And I don't mind the trash talking aspect but I feel sometimes Cena takes it too far. He did this with Miz too. Talking about how he's "stuck facing him at Wrestlemania" when in the storyline, he's supposed to be fighting him cause Miz and Maryse dissed his girlfriend NOT because "the script writers told him to". That's my one gripe with Cena. He can get away with saying this stuff and breaking the fourth wall but his opponents are stuck there looking like geeks cause they know they'll get fired if they retreat with a killer comeback. 

If Cena did this to somebody like Styles or Bryan, everyone would be calling him a dick.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

hope Reigns kills him at No Mercy


----------



## Werner Heizenberg (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



2K JAY said:


> imagine watching a movie where the actors referenced the script and their roles in the movie. That movie would suck ass and this is no different.


It works for deadpool:shrug


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Maybe his vest was just riding up, but I'm pretty sure I saw Roman had a gut going. He's lucky Cena didn't go after that. Maybe next week.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Roman wasn't cuffed.


He totally was. Him forgetting his lines really fucked him up and there was no coming back from that. Had Been allowed to be uncuffed from the start I think he would of done well. Not as great as Cena but just good enough.


Hopefully this lifts a huge fire under his ass or he goes to Vince and just demands the cuffs be taken off perminatly


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

LMAO, they edited out the part where Roman forgets his lines and Cena completely obliterates him for that.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It's no secret I hate Wankfist. He just looks permanently confused. He can't think on his feet. Tonight proved it. Even if it were 100% scripted, he was totally lost.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> He totally was. *Him forgetting his lines really fucked him up and there was no coming back from that.* Had Been allowed to be uncuffed from the start I think he would of done well. Not as great as Cena but just good enough.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this lifts a huge fire under his ass or he goes to Vince and just demands the cuffs be taken off perminatly


I think @Miss Sally meant "he was uncuffed" as "The moment he forgot his lines was the moment he should have shown people that he's actually capable of improvising on the fly". And he didn't. What makes you think being forced to do that from the get go would make him better?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JustAName said:


> His second act did put a dent in Cena just listen to the crowd..... till Cena replied...


Not really. Roman took a decent shot but it didn't effect Cena at all. Hell Im pretty sure there were "Cena" chants right after Reigns ended his promo. They could've ended that promo right then and there (after Roman spoke) and Cena would still look like he verbally whooped Roman's ass. The second promo by Cena was just him beating on a destroyed man.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> *He totally was.* Him forgetting his lines really fucked him up and there was no coming back from that. Had Been allowed to be uncuffed from the start I think he would of done well. Not as great as Cena but just good enough.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this lifts a huge fire under his ass or he goes to Vince and just demands the cuffs be taken off perminatly


What segment did you watch? Reigns with the cuffs on is a promo with two sentences. He was given great material to try and beat Cena and failed at it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> What segment did you watch? Reigns with the cuffs on is a promo with two sentences. *He was given great material to try and beat Cena and failed at it.*


He was given the same material everyone else was

Only thing different was bragging about Taker, which was buried. Now he has to prove himself against Cena, that's the whole point


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Jamaican said:


> *He was given the same material everyone else was*
> 
> Only thing different was bragging about Taker, which was buried. Now he has to prove himself against Cena, that's the whole point


Yes and Styles and Miz made it work whereas Reigns didn't.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It's pretty sad that all Cena had to do was tell the truth about Roman Reigns to "bury" him. When Cena gets out of cheese mode and actually acts like a man (Which historically is like 2% of the time) he absolutely can destroy anybody on the mic. Roman stood absolutely no chance against him and got completely run over. I'm shocked the company even agreed to have this segment cause Roman is complete garbage on the mic. 

Having said that.....this is the best thing that could have happened to Roman.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Wow. Miz and Styles fans in this thread attempting to rewrite history like the game tapes don't exist.

:kobelol


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Last night felt like Christmas. Roman got his ass reamed by Cena and the wannabe boss lost her title.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Yes and Styles and Miz made it work whereas Reigns didn't.


What? They got destroyed too fpalm


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Jamaican said:


> What? They got destroyed too fpalm


They "made it work" so well that the fans cried in numerous threads about Cena going off script and how it was so horrible.

Just more attempts to rewrite history.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I don't remember Cena going in on Styles that hard. Miz did get it pretty bad before Mania, but he had a good promo in that one himself. Cena definitely got him though.

Neither of those were as bad as what happened to Reigns. Reigns not only got verbally slaughtered by Cena, he did himself in as well and took weight away from his own promo with botches and merely average (yet still sounding kind of forced) delivery. His side of it just wasn't good enough to salvage anything. That's the difference between what happened with him and what happened with Miz and Styles.

Edit: Although it should be noted Miz saved himself in those pre-shot total divas spoofs. I don't see Reigns doing anything like that. The best thing they can do is give Reigns a script today, give him the week to memorize it, work with an acting coach and get it down as perfectly as possible and just have him cut a solo promo in the ring. Hell I would have Reigns open the show next week with that promo, with the lights in the arena out except one spotlight on him. Let him sit in a chair and cut that promo. That's the way you salvage him.Or he sinks further.

Actually just to be safe, he should get two weeks to memorize and get it down. Next week's Raw you can advertise for the following week Reigns will start the show with something the people will have no alternative but to "believe it" (to sort of play off his old catchphrase). It'll be a test for not only Reigns promo skills when given every opportunity to prepare something, but also for how much interest there is in this program (clearly there's a decent amount right now).


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



God Movement said:


> They "made it work" so well that the fans cried in numerous threads about Cena going off script and how it was so horrible.
> 
> Just more attempts to rewrite history.


Exactly, I'm intrigued about what the response will be to that cause I'm pretty sure I remember both guys getting destroyed on the go home show & then lost at the PPV :lol


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



2K JAY said:


> I hope Reigns destroys him.
> 
> For *all the flack Roman gets, he's never been shoved down our throats to the extent Cena has*. He's much "cooler" and edgier aswell. The Shield will top anything Cena has ever done in my book.



Guh.... wha? Speechless.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Jamaican said:


> What? They got destroyed too fpalm


Never said they didn't, I said they made it work, Cena was just better but there promos wasn't as one sided as this. Also, they aren't suppose to be the face to lead the company.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


Ambrose fans? I think most Ambrose fans are willing to admit/agree that Ambrose got his shit wrecked by Cena when they had their promo exchange.


...right? Please tell me I'm right.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena/Reigns should be saved for Mania season but I enjoyed last night's promo between them. 

Cena is a savage on the mic. I love it when he goes in. He's done it to Styles, Miz, Rollins, Ambrose, etc. Reigns held his own but I wish he would've been on offense a bit more. There was a point where it looked like he was about t black out on him; something Cena said got his attention. I just want Reigns to project that same kind of attitude from start to finish in all their segments. Just run that mouth and let the ether come out.

Cena/Reigns just became my favorite program in one night, behind Braun/Brock.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ste1592 said:


> I think @Miss Sally What makes you think being forced to do that from the get go would make him better?


Because I think once he forgot them he was in a panic. He didn't know what to do meaning "should keep trying to remember my lines, should I go off script and hope it sticks?" 

I also don't think he was ready for what Cena was gonna do. I think that caught him off guard as well. 

Like I and many others have said before let's hope this lights a fire under his ass. Maybe Vince says to him "show you belong here or risk losing your wm main event against Brock" something like that


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Never said they didn't, *I said they made it work*, Cena was just better but there promos wasn't as one sided as this. Also, they aren't suppose to be the face to lead the company.


But they didn't & they got slapped right before the PPV & still went on to lose

This place lost their shit on both occasions so why everyone suddenly has changed their tune I dunno

.. :reigns

Oh wait cause it's Reigns we're talking about, the lack of consistency on this site is honestly a shambles


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



V-Trigger said:


> LMAO, they edited out the part where Roman forgets his lines and Cena completely obliterates him for that.


They always edit the best part, like the "Rated R" part in the New Day/Usos rap battle


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Jamaican said:


> But they didn't & they got slapped right before the PPV & still went on to lose
> 
> This place lost their shit on both occasions so why everyone suddenly has changed their tune I dunno
> 
> ...


You clearly don't get what I mean by making it work. Styles after his promo got credit for having a good promo despite Cena obviously being better, as did Miz but Reigns, well the thread title shows you that he didn't do well with his part. They don't have to beat Cena on promos to make it work, just cut a good promo, and Reigns did noT


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

All we saw last night was to paraphrase Roman Reigns but this time shining the statement back at him "That he's not as good as he thinks he is"


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Yeah I'm not gonna hop on Big Match John's nuts for stating the obvious. He showed that he's way more expressive and natural as a talker than Roman, but we already knew that. His last response to Roman was actually pretty shit, because Roman said "you're mad you can't bury me" then Cena hemmed and hawed for minutes about how Roman is "blaming him"...blaming him for what? That "I'm still here because you can't do your job" was nasty but there's still logic holes in all of it.

Cena's better but I'm not impressed with any of it tbh. It has trainwreck appeal and that's about it.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> You clearly don't get what I mean by making it work. Styles after his promo got credit for having a good promo despite Cena obviously being better, as did Miz but Reigns, well the thread title shows you that he didn't do well with his part. They don't have to beat Cena on promos to make it work, just cut a good promo, and Reigns did noT


I clearly do & you're wrong, I don't remember a single thing Styles said but I can probably hazard a guess as it's the same shit people have been saying for a couple years now.. Cena though? I remember cause everyone here was so pissed how he made AJ look & that he was clearly winning at the Rumble. Miz had those stupid total divas skits & got destroyed when actually face to face with Cena. He literally just stood there & took it all. it was like a teacher embarrassing a student in front of the class & the student not being allowed to say shit back. Reigns did well minus the choke, he was more aggressive after that choke but then Cena fired back anyway.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Jamaican said:


> I clearly do & you're wrong, I don't remember a single thing Styles said but I can probably hazard a guess as it's the same shit people have been saying for a couple years now.. Cena though? I remember cause everyone here was so pissed how he made AJ look & that he was clearly winning at the Rumble. Miz had those stupid total divas skits & got destroyed when actually face to face with Cena. He literally just stood there & took it all. it was like a teacher embarrassing a student in front of the class & the student not being allowed to say shit back. Reigns did well minus the choke, he was more aggressive after that choke but then Cena fired back anyway.


In my opinion styles and miz did better then reigns using the same promo. In your opinion, that is not the case. What can you do?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*The damage control brigade is here.*


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Maybe it's a locker room thing? People and even Reigns himself went on about he's the locker room leader etc and maybe Cena was there to remind Roman that he isn't all that.

Maybe Roman's twitter responses and attitude have earned him a little ire from the people in the back. After all Corbin was punished for his twitter behavior.

If we're to believe Sasha/Alexa have legit heat and all this other stuff surely there could be something to this.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Burial or not, this is exactly the kind of situation I wanted to see Reigns put in to determine how he can handle verbal exchanges. Obviously Cena is incredible at this, and unsurprisingly he did make Reigns look amateurish by comparison, however, all things considered, this is a good experience for Roman. If you aren't put in uncomfortable situations where you're forced to develop, you won't. The more the company embrace putting Reigns out there for all to see, making him vulnerable, the better chance he has to sink or swim.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

My two cents: 

Everything Cena did was intentional, and it harkens back to Stone Cold's podcast with Ambrose. Calling out the complacency he sees and the fact that Reigns needs to step it up in order to sell seats. As much as I dislike Reigns though, I'm giving him all the credit in the world for finally cutting an intense promo that had substance and some kind of emotional depth. 

However Cena made a fair point in that it took the man 5 years to finally do it. So far into his Main Event run, and he just now shows fire and some kind of character development; hell I only pray that it's a sign of things to come for him. 

Cena's in the wrong for doing this kind of shit though, however I understand why he's doing it. He himself has said what others have stated here, wrestling has always been sink or swim that way and John's exposed the fact that to be truly great you cannot be coddled and hand held through building a compelling character and a personality. 

All those times John stood in the middle of the ring and screamed "*THE FUTURE GOES THROUGH ME*", he was being very literal in hindsight. So to us it seems like he's burying talent; but Cena's looking for somebody that has the wit to adapt, legitimately has the crowd behind them and negate his schtick yet stick to kayfabe because that's what Cena knows the WWE needs in a next top guy. So to that end, he'll size up any prospect who the WWE or the fans think will fit that bill. 

That's exactly why Bryan is the only person in the last 10 years to come out of a Cena feud better for it after being put over, and look how much more over he got because of it.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

What is the point of this? Are they trying to earn sympathy for Roman? 

What kind of nonsense booking is this! Roman just got humiliated on live tv, he wasn't comfortable at all doing this. WWE is going too low just to excite the fans. You don't expose the weakness of your wrestler to promote a feud, you are suppose to book them to their strengths. This is the most fucked up the creative has ever been. Roman feels like damaged goods now. And did Cena say a 'heel turn'? WTF! They are killing pro wrestling.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Selective memories. Gotta love em. Are we really trying to pretend that Reigns even scraped the surface on reaching the level that AJ, Miz, and Ambrose did against Cena? Let's take a different approach here. Let's look at the promos as standalone. Miz's promo against Cena was gold. Highly enjoyable promo. It's just that he has so much stuff that's easy to make fun of and Cena bested him. Doesn't mean his promo was Shit. AJ stepped up his promo game against Cena to levels we hadn't seen before. The Dean/AJ/Cena promo before the triple thread was met with excellent praise for AJ and Dean. What do I remember about it. Obviously AJ tearing into Cena about not being worthy of Flair's record(which is true). Cena didn't even fire back at Dean. 

It's like something I remember hearing Jericho say about Rock. You're not going to go out there and beat him. You've got to just be able to go out there and try to stand toe to toe. Cena is going to win in a battle style promo every time. What these other guys have over Reigns is that they didn't objectively make fools of themselves like Roman did. He was forgetting lines. He let the fear and confusion show all over his face. He looked lost out there. He lost his composure and was completely exposed as being unskilled at a very important element of his job. Losing a promo battle and looking like you're out there cutting your first promo five years into your career are two different things entirely.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AlternateDemise said:


> Ambrose fans? I think most Ambrose fans are willing to admit/agree that Ambrose got his shit wrecked by Cena when they had their promo exchange.
> 
> 
> ...right? Please tell me I'm right.


When did Cena 'stomp' Ambrose? Last I remember, they were pretty evenly matched. Cena didn't murder him like he did the likes of Miz and especially Roman, and Ambrose got some real good jabs of his own in there.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Man so much re writing of history in here


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Man so much re writing of history in here


Good of you to admit it.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

AJ, Miz, Dean and even KO's promos with Cena were solid, credible and not at all the embarrassment that last night's shit was by a large margin. For anyone to dispute that is dumb, and very ignorant about how someone with experience in the wrestling business can keep shit within kayfabe and maintain composure when faced with someone who's not sticking to the script and actively testing you. As a matter of fact, all John did was point out the elephant in the room as others have said.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

lol Vince is a very brave man



Dmight said:


> No way that feud could happen. Cena would just destroy him on the mic. I even doubt Reigns/Miz feud will happen


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The comparison of Roman's promo with AJ, Dean, Miz, etc is ridiculous. Roman is groomed to be the FOTC while the others are not. They put Roman in a character he isn't suitable for and others are not. It's the creative that made Roman a bootleg Cena instead of booking him to his strengths. So it's easy for Cena to point to him and say he is a failure which he can't really say to the others.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yes, he did. Roman Reigns has no choice but to step it up now. The gauntlet has been laid out. Cena ain't goin out like no bitch. Roman's going to have to earn his spot as FOTC. That shoot was hype.
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I'ma need Miz fans, Styles fans, Ambrose fans, and whoever else to stop making excuses when they get WRECKED on the mic. Tonight was undeniable proof that anyone can say anything they want to Cena and vice versa. He even dropped insider terms and broke the 4th wall several times. You don't see me out here crying.*


You know that it's always the most righteous who have the most to hide , Cena always tries to convince the fans that he never buried anyone or never had creative control but we all know he's lying , especially during 2009/2012 , Cena was too much back at that time , basically feuding with every major star in the company and fucking them up to the point of no return .

Fuck Cena , he's a butthurt old man trying desperetaly to save his image by always breaking kayfabe in his promos to look innocent , true fans will never forgive him .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> When did Cena 'stomp' Ambrose? Last I remember, they were pretty evenly matched. Cena didn't murder him like he did the likes of Miz and especially Roman, and Ambrose got some real good jabs of his own in there.


Exactly. Don't know why people bring up Ambrose. Miz I understand, but Ambrose? He's the only one in the last year who really was able to throw verbal jabs at Cena just as hard as Cena threw at him. (And maybe Styles, but I don't remember all that well with him).

But I also think both Ambrose and Cena didn't really go all out in that segment. Cena with Miz and Reigns is a different story.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DOTL said:


> SMH. Cena literally uses kayfabe to put Reigns in a corner. And really "People don't like me because what I believe in?" Reigns was right. People don't like Cena because he's sucky and not genuine. I don't like Reigns, but I'm not drinking the Cena Kool-Aid cus WWE wants me to. I remember too much.


Exactly , Cena is a huge hypocrite , no matter what , i'll always remember his years of terror on the roster , one of the things i noticed in the last 2 years in his promos is that he always bring backstage stuff to win the talking and make his opponent look like an idiot , shows how much of a selfish bastard he truly is .


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Exactly. Don't know why people bring up Ambrose. Miz I understand, but Ambrose? He's the only one in the last year who really was able to throw verbal jabs at Cena just as hard as Cena threw at him. (And maybe Styles, but I don't remember all that well with him).
> 
> But I also think both Ambrose and Cena didn't really go all out in that segment. Cena with Miz and Reigns is a different story.


Really makes me want an all out feud between the two. Just allow them to go off script, and shoot from the hip all night long. It would be GLORIOUS.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AVX said:


> This was Romans time to take the mantle and he failed. To be the top face you have to be able to sell the product on the mic and Roman's personality isn't geared like that. This fued is the end for Roman at the top of the card.


I think someone is seeing the smoke in all this fire. Cena could have very well be talking for Vince Mcmahon. People forget Vince let Cena rant on Rock too for leaving somewhat. Cena is Vince's new Taker.

The more I watched the segment the more it seemed like Cena was being vindictive for Vince. They want him to step up, but who knows how the brass took it last night.

I listened to Meltzer saying this was all scripted. I doubt this very much. This came off like when HHH would lambast talent and even allude to things such Edge being a failed project in terms of the investment put into him.

Roman Reigns may have got his HBK/Diesel moment last night. By this I mean, Bret Hart said once he saw Nash flopping as babyface Diesel against a heel HBK he knew his time in the main event was up.

What happened months later? Bret beat Diesel for the belt and then HBK beat Bret for the top spot. The only difference now is there is no HBK in sight and they already used up AJ earlier this year.



UniversalGleam said:


> the great thing here is, they broke the 4th wall, they spoke about wrestling in a way that its booked eg "burying talent, , thats how you stay on top",learning how to do promos, cena pointed out takers knackered hip.
> 
> they literally laid wrestling out bare and still made storylined feud out of it.
> 
> the way of the future.


Nah, this has been going on since the Attitude Era. Austin vs. Vince is the prime example and Bret vs HBK is the beacon of it.



TommyWCECM said:


> If that's the case why would Vince pick Cena over the guy he wants to replace Cena? His given Roman EVERYTHING why would he not have the fans side with Roman?


Sink or Swim. He is suppose to be Cena's heir apparent. The only issue is that BOTH men are accusing each other for the same corporate machination of their positioning.



elo said:


> The entire segment was a work on the audience and going by this thread a lot of them took it hook, line and sinker.
> 
> There is *ZERO* genuine heat between Roman and Cena - this "shoot" style promo was to avoid them both being booed into oblivion. There's no history, no backstory, no off camera heat, NADA - Roman forgetting his "shoot" style lines tells you how much he cares about it too. I despise "shoot" style promos when there's no genuine heat, it comes off even FAKER than what pro wrestling feuds need to be and it's only done to protect Vince's ego/favourites, not entertain the audience - I fucking hate it.
> 
> These are your top two babyfaces Vince, how about BOOKING them as such? A simple who's the better man feud? Oh no - can't do that as they'll be both booed - wonder why that is? :hmm:


You got a point which is why I said if this is suppose to be your two top babyfaces (really Lesnar is in the general public) the WWE is in trouble. They are light years away from this!!





















ClintDagger said:


> These promo battles where Cena gets to point out all of the shortcomings of his opponent don't work because the other guy will never get to hit back at Cena where it hurts. No one is ever going to be allowed to say that with Cena on top the popularity of wrestling fell through the floor. That wrestling went from being a part of the mainstream and pop culture, to being a niche product on Cena's watch. And they damn sure won't be allowed to say that Cena was put on top and kept on top because Vince wanted to go away from the edgier product in favor of a safe, sterile, family friendly product that would look good for Linda's political ambitions and Stephanie's PR and philanthropic endeavors.


Only 3 men may ever say this to Cena in a mic war!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Push_Miz said:


> You know that it's always the most righteous who have the most to hide , Cena always tries to convince the fans that he never buried anyone or never had creative control but we all know he's lying , especially during 2009/2012 , Cena was too much back at that time , basically feuding with every major star in the company and fucking them up to the point of no return .
> 
> Fuck Cena , he's a butthurt old man trying desperetaly to save his image by always breaking kayfabe in his promos to look innocent , true fans will never forgive him .


No offense, but the term 'true fans' is just stupid, imo. Nothing really defines a 'true fan' because nearly all fans have their own perception of that term.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Let this be a lesson to others on just how well crafted Cena's character actually is. If anyone doesn't think that he's made for damn sure that he can shut down any of the frequent criticism they aren't giving him the credit he deserves. He's given himself an indisputable answer for all of it. We saw how easily he shut down accusations of hogging the top spot with his US title run. We saw how easily he was able to bring up names that he has added in the last two years of names he's put over. It's all by design on his part that he's nearly impossible to beat in promos and I give him credit for that. None of the usual shit is going to work anymore.
> 
> Last year Ambrose held his own very well and AJ got lucky and it happened to be right at the time he was going to break Flair's record so there was material there to work with. Flair comparisons are actually a pretty decent weapon that I'm shocked isn't used more often. Far more cumulative days and far longer on top with the fans not souring on him. He's upped his in ring game so he took that weapon away. If other wrestlers would put as much thought and time into removing ammo that can be used against them we'd have a better product.


I think you are giving Cena way more credit than he deserves. He didn't put over AJ and KO. Giving them a win and getting two back in bigger matches is not really putting over. Bryan is the only wrestler he has ever put over in his career and may be Lesnar. There is nothing to applaud about cutting a shoot promo against an awful mic worker. I wonder if he could do this against elite mic workers like Jericho, HHH, Heyman, etc. He's nearly impossible to beat in promos? If he had this kind of shoot promo with Rock or Austin he would get murdered. All it takes for them to destroy him is to tell the truth. Because it isn't even about mic skills when you are completely breaking the fourth wall.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

What kills me is some of you all are acting like this promo wasn't going to happen in a Reigns/Cena feud :mj4


Hell, I even said Cena would be the one to address the boos and Roman's overall failure at being the new FOTC. I saw this coming from a mile away. Now him taking shots at Roman's promo skills....*THAT* came out of nowhere 



"Took you five years to cut a decent promo" hew

"Its called a promo, you're going to have to learn how to cut one" hew

Of course I'm paraphrasing

And the *SALT* in Roman's eyes when Cena brought up the US title :mj4

Did anyone else feel the bite when he told Cena he needs to shut up?? ****** was mad as hell :dana3


EDIT: Y'all do know the promo was scripted...right? Meltzer confirms as much. Now why WWE would book their supposed FOTC to be that fucking exposed is beyond me, but calm down with this "shooting" shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Don Quixote said:


> What kills me some of you all are acting like this promo wasn't going to happen in a Reigns/Cena feud :mj4
> 
> 
> Hell, I even said Cena would be the one to address the boos and Roman's overall failure at being the new FOTC. I saw this coming from a mile away. Now him taking shots at Roman's promo skills....*THAT* came out of nowhere
> ...


I'm mad it took Reigns so long to realize Cena was washing him. :lol 

Cena needs to bring up Roman's suspension and Reigns should bring up the steroid rumors. 

The more viscous between them, the better. Cena was always going to bury Reigns on the mic. My only issue with last night is how passive Reigns was at first. He better throw blows first next time and keep punching.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena did make Roman look like a bitch on Monday night but in the end Roman is the one that's gonna come out on top. All roads lead to Roman winning the title and Cena is there to help him get to that point.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

@KO Bossy






^ have you ever seen this promo? It's a brilliant way to cut a passionate promo with worked-shoot subtleties that doesn't bury anyone in the process. Savage was such a master. We don't really see this type of thing much anymore.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

some people pretending like they knew wwe was going to do a promo where their old FOTC demolishes the future one.

nah chance pal.

as its been said I would expect cena to come out and utter some words of respect, a handshake and the match is on, not lay into him like that.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Just when I thought I've cenanuff


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The irony when Cena says he has put over talents is he is saying that while burying Roman. 

"They boo me because they want a change in my character" 

What an idot! They boo you because you suck and they have been booing you since WM 22.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Yeah that was brutal. Reigns best stuff was copying the rock. People see through you. Your a phony. Cena assfucked him on that mic.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



venkyrenga said:


> I think you are giving Cena way more credit than he deserves. He didn't put over AJ and KO. Giving them a win and getting two back in bigger matches is not really putting over. Bryan is the only wrestler he has ever put over in his career and may be Lesnar. There is nothing to applaud about cutting a shoot promo against an awful mic worker. I wonder if he could do this against elite mic workers like Jericho, HHH, Heyman, etc. He's nearly impossible to beat in promos? If he had this kind of shoot promo with Rock or Austin he would get murdered. All it takes for them to destroy him is to tell the truth. Because it isn't even about mic skills when you are completely breaking the fourth wall.


I guess we define putting over a bit differently. My definitions doesn't seem as narrow as yours. I feel that both benefitted from their feud with Cena. I'm not sure where you're getting your facts at about the AJ feud. If I remember correctly they traded win at major PPV's and AJ actually has the edge in wins. For me the defining moment of their feud was Summer Slam which AJ won. The history books will have him as the first top TNA guy to cleanly beat a WWE FOTC. Yeah, to me that putting him over. 

Running down your list I will agree that Jericho probably it has the best chance. He'd obliterate HHH in a shoot promo where anything goes. HHH has more bullseyes on him than anyone in the company when it comes to things that can be attacked He wouldn't stand a chance if it wasn't within kayfabe restrictions. Heyman would be a little closer as he's just not as good as he once was. Cena has already gotten the better of Rock, but again Rock wasn't in top form. Against prime Rock, I will agree that Cena would get beat. Austin would be interesting. There isn't anyone that is going to destroy Cena on a mic. The gap just isn't that great. Getting the upper hand is possible. Not destroying 

It actually is about mic skills. Especially at that level because it's going to come down to creativity and presentation on the fly. Which takes far more skill than remembering a script. Roman hit on decent points but his presentations was so bad that it fell flat. Cena was the opposite. Small nuances will be the difference. Cena accomplished more by getting on one knee mockingly worshiping Reigns than anything Roman said the whole promo.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> When did Cena 'stomp' Ambrose? Last I remember, they were pretty evenly matched. Cena didn't murder him like he did the likes of Miz and especially Roman, and Ambrose got some real good jabs of his own in there.


Remember the promo exchange they had where Cena brought up Austin calling out Ambrose on his podcast? It was a pretty one sided affair as far as the promo was concerned.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The thing that really bothers me, is that that's a promo that a guy with truly good mic skills could have easily rebuttled. It's a good promo by Cena but calling him a John Cena bootleg made him cringe and let him absolutely wide open for a haymaker


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I haven't watched it (Neither will) but why is everyone so shocked about this happening? It was predictable that Cena would someday wreck Roman on the mic by exploiting his bad promo skills. This product is garbage btw, no class whatsoever anymore, just plain roasting and you all love it.

The product is a reflex of the fans. Bad.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Brollins said:


> I haven't watched it (Neither will) but why is everyone so shocked about this happening? *It was predictable that Cena would someday wreck Roman on the mic by exploiting his bad promo skills*. This product is garbage btw, no class whatsoever anymore, just plain roasting and you all love it.
> 
> The product is a reflex of the fans. Bad.


Was it, though? They had everyone and their mothers kiss Roman's ass in promos, if you came to me two days ago and told me I'd witness this I'd have laughed in your face.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"jump off that bus with that big ass shuffle"


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AlternateDemise said:


> Remember the promo exchange they had where Cena brought up Austin calling out Ambrose on his podcast? It was a pretty one sided affair as far as the promo was concerned.


"u lazy"
"austin wuz rite about u"

That doesn't compare to what Cena did to Reigns.

Also I'd be a hypocrite if I said I liked what Cena did to Reigns but not what he did to Ambrose.

Both just show Cena can go places others can't.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Yeah, Cena Won in tough talking...but it wasn't an "Obliteration" or even a "blow out". Just a victory.

Does anyone remember the Promo Heavyweight Title? ....Me neither. Who cares about either of these 2 killjoys? Since I own 3 cats, I'll give the equivalent of ONE rat's ass about it but not more than that...


----------



## ScienceFiction (Aug 29, 2017)

*ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The marks on here never fail to embarrass themselves, thinking what Cena and Reigns said are actually their own words. Multiple sources confirmed that the Cena and Reigns promo was completely scripted, so that alone shows that every other promo you geeks get worked over is scripted as well. No one was "shooting" on anyone, they were all lines from the WRITING team. 

Roman basically saying the same shit everyone else says and Cena giving his same response is evidence enough that it's scripted. Roman and Cena were more than likely laughing after it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Watched it again. Cena murdered him. Anyone saying otherwise is either in denial or has no clue what they're talking about.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

suffering succotash..


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AlternateDemise said:


> Remember the promo exchange they had where Cena brought up Austin calling out Ambrose on his podcast? It was a pretty one sided affair as far as the promo was concerned.


11 words.

"Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV."

Cena stood tall in the end, but he still had to resort to his fists after that line above. And he sold it like he was thinking "This motherFUCKER here..."


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> @KO Bossy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this. I'll add to this. WWE if you watching we need you to train the guys and gals to cut more emotional promos with sizzle.

Cena and Reigns (and you too creative). These were the two top babyfaces in the business in 1990. This is how they cut their promos doing the same angle being a tag team just minutes prior.












Notice how Warrior turned it back on Hogan if the Hulkamaniacs were questioning his position. Roman GO THERE with Cena. Does Cenation think Cena is still the man he was years ago?

Another Predecessor vs Heir Apparent promo by none other than Hogan before his epic showdown with Andre at WM 3. Too bad WWE blocked the visuals, but someone has the audio showing how much the interview was classic.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

you can bet this is leading to rock / cena at the end of 29, cena is digging into him now but roman will beat him and cena will handshake and hold his hand up.

this is basically your typical movie thing of "your not ready, your not good enough" then roman will rise up and become the natural born leader everyone has been hoping for yada yada then cena will say "I was testing you to make sure you really were the one"

*roll credits"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> 11 words.
> 
> "Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV."
> 
> Cena stood tall in the end, but he still had to resort to his fists after that line above. And he sold it like he was thinking "This motherFUCKER here..."


That could have been one of the greatest lines in recent history.

Cena literally had NOTHING to say and just starting brawling instead.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm going to need to check this out. Sounds like good tv.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> @KO Bossy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was so REFRESHING to see. Master indeed. Build up Crush by saying he took his dignity away and his dream of becoming a 3 time WWF champion (while also outlining,as the babyface, how the heel wronged him, justifying his need for revenge), builds himself up by saying he had Yoko beat and that he wanted to beat Luger and Hart because he thinks he's good enough to do it, but reiterates that he's going to win against Crush in the end and get his dignity back.

And yeah, mentioning the divorce was real, but not in a way that buried his opposition. Because Savage understood that for a feud to be interesting, both participants need to look good. When its completely lopsided, why should anyone care?

More importantly, why does shovel mouth not understand this? He's not some noob...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



southshield said:


> suffering succotash..














But I'm happy we have that gif at least. I legit feel bad for Roman.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman reply should have been

"You are jealous Cena, you are jealous because you know that you're NOT THE GUY anymore, You're not THE FACE of WWE anymore. It eats you alive seeing someone else taking the throne without you passing the torch to that person. These mini comebacks you back every now and then are proof of your pathetic state. You want to be THE GUY once more, You want to be that guy so that when we face and you lose which you will, you will see it as the passing of the torch and then only then your legacy will be complete. But that can't happen, I snatched the torch from you and come No Mercy will stick straight up your ass"

something like this should have been written for Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This storyline has to end with Reigns turning heel right


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm not saying that Cena didn't destroy Reigns because he did. He made him look like a scared little boy. 

I just think that Reigns was making/given flimsy arguments. Couple that with his lack of personality and this was easy for Cena. "First of all you suck. You're a phony" give me a break.

Most of the problems with Cena are really problems with the WWE and Vince so it's hard to make effective criticisms of him without going after the company as well. As long as that remains a no go area Cena is still insulated from the good arguments that can be made against him.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Not a big fan of Cena but i'll give him props when due and he earn my respect last night! Poor Roman :lol he tried but looked like he was gonna cry and then his last resort was calling him a bitch

I thought a Roman vs Cena fued would be boring both getting booed (Roman more so) but after last nights promo im kinda intrested in this fued now.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> I guess we define putting over a bit differently. My definitions doesn't seem as narrow as yours. I feel that both benefitted from their feud with Cena. I'm not sure where you're getting your facts at about the AJ feud. If I remember correctly they traded win at major PPV's and AJ actually has the edge in wins. For me the defining moment of their feud was Summer Slam which AJ won. The history books will have him as the first top TNA guy to cleanly beat a WWE FOTC. Yeah, to me that putting him over.
> 
> Running down your list I will agree that Jericho probably it has the best chance. He'd obliterate HHH in a shoot promo where anything goes. HHH has more bullseyes on him than anyone in the company when it comes to things that can be attacked He wouldn't stand a chance if it wasn't within kayfabe restrictions. Heyman would be a little closer as he's just not as good as he once was. Cena has already gotten the better of Rock, but again Rock wasn't in top form. Against prime Rock, I will agree that Cena would get beat. Austin would be interesting. There isn't anyone that is going to destroy Cena on a mic. The gap just isn't that great. Getting the upper hand is possible. Not destroying
> 
> It actually is about mic skills. Especially at that level because it's going to come down to creativity and presentation on the fly. Which takes far more skill than remembering a script. Roman hit on decent points but his presentations was so bad that it fell flat. Cena was the opposite. Small nuances will be the difference. Cena accomplished more by getting on one knee mockingly worshiping Reigns than anything Roman said the whole promo.


AJ won a non title match at Summerslam and Cena won their final match at Rumble ending AJ's title reign. Cena is the better man. How is it putting over when he wins the final match that too after burying him on the mic. Sure AJ benifited from that feud but that is not putting over. Putting someone over means clearly showing he is above him. Like HHH put over Batista, Benoit, Cena, Bryan, Roman, Rollins, etc.

Cena would obliterate HHH? Lol, he didn't even get the upper hand most of the times when they had their feuds. Anyways HHH doesn’t do shoot promos that is for guys who can't draw the interest of fans without breaking the fourth wall. Cena has already gotten the better of Rock? I said if they do a shoot promo like they did yesterday Rock and Austin would murder him. But they don’t do that right. Cena is the only guy who cuts a promo without caring about anything/ anyone else except him. Cena was basically saying I am better than you and you are a failure as FOTC. If Rock and Austin had to go that far, all they had to talk about is how he is getting fucking booed everywhere because he sucks and where the business is with him on top as opposed to them. It isn’t even in question, he would get murdered. 

I don’t know what is there to applaud about destroying a mic worker as awful as Roman and use that as an example to tell how great Cena is. Roman an already poor worker, Cena mocked at his promo delivery and did everything he can to destroy his confidence. He can dream about doing that with the elite workers. On top of that Cena actually had better material to talk than Roman. When it comes to a shoot promo content is more important than anything else unless you are shooting on someone as bad as Roman.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



birthday_massacre said:


> This storyline has to end with Reigns turning heel right


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



ShowStopper said:


> Watched it again. Cena murdered him. Anyone saying otherwise is either in denial or has no clue what they're talking about.


That's @Lykos


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That was an absolute slaughter and Roman did get exposed big time...but I'm guessing most people will forget about this by the time Mania comes around. Reigns will topple Cena in a rematch, Cena raises his hand and it's the nth time we'll see a 'passing of the torch' moment.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

That was actually brutal. I don't know wtf WWE were thinking letting that happen tbh. It's shitty as well because Roman's entire angle on Cena works equally as well aimed at Roman which made him look a bit of a hypocrite as he was saying it then Cena threw it in his face. Just cold. Roman looked legit bothered by what Cena was saying, that's not the best way to get anybody over tbh. Fuck sake this company.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman Reigns was dissing John Cena good and then he choked...

*#RapBattle*

- Vic


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



SPCDRI said:


> Well, I know who I am cheering now. Consider me part of the Cenation!
> 
> :cena4:


*You were always a Cena fan then. Lets just be clear here, you and plenty of others are going to get a dose of reality here with what I am about to say. You people better read and perhaps some of you need to read twice. What I am about to say is the truth.

Last night proved once again why John Cena is the death of professional wrestling, or Sports Entertainment. If you paid any attention to last night and became a Cena fan after, or were already are a fan, you should be hiding under a rock right now. Of course neither of you will do so.

Don't get me wrong, I am no Roman mark, but it's very clear that Roman Reigns is far better than John Cena in literally every sense of the topic and that's not saying a whole lot about Roman Reigns. By no means is John Cena the "Standard" for anyone, or anything in the WWE today, or in the future for that matter.

Cena still can't wrestle, but more importantly he still can't cut a promo. All the shit that he talked on Roman Reigns was terribly said and he had awful timing, as usual. It's just that Reigns isn't quite there yet and honestly I am wondering if he was shocked that Cena would actually go off script and shoot on his ass right there. 

All Cena did was throw Roman under the bus. Cena cuts promos like this because he isn't creative enough to cut a promo that tells a story. John Cena still to do this very day can't tell his own story when cutting a promo. This is why he resorts to shooting on "face" talents. Did he turn heel? No. What the fuck is he doing cutting a heel promo then, an awful one at that?

It was painstakingly hard for me to listen to their program last night because John Cena shit all over the whole piece. That wasn't a pipe bomb people, that was a "shit from the mouth explosion". My first impression was Cena is still mad that Roman's cousin, The Rock, humiliated him on too many occasions and so now this is Cena's turn. 

What baffles me most are the folks who are like "Cena blew it up last night, or that Cena promo though". Give me a fucking break. I've said it once, I'll say a thousand times more. You fans are half the fucking problem. Go the fuck away and watch GFW, please!. When adult fans the next day say that Cena's promo was great, or what ever the case may be it leads me to believe that there are far too many awful fans ruining this program along with Vince and Cena's help of course.

Roman Reigns isn't the next Flair, or even The Rock for that matter, but he still has time to do so. John Cena has been sucking ass at his profession his whole career. John Cena is pissed because he realizes the bullshit that he created and it's getting to him. He knows he is too blame for the type of back and forth response that stars like he and Roman have received in their careers. 

You people criticize Roman Reigns because you fail to recall that Vince and company have booked Roman Reigns to be the next big thing. It happened all too fast and fans have rejected him. This is a fact. The same thing happened to Cena, but we forgot that he sucked regardless. Reigns was over when he was slowly coming along in The Shield. Cena was a Mark Wahlberg rip off who thought he was the "Eminem" of the WWE. *


----------



## Scrappy_94 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *You were always a Cena fan then. Lets just be clear here, you and plenty of others are going to get a dose of reality here with what I am about to say. You people better read and perhaps some of you need to read twice. What I am about to say is the truth.
> 
> Last night proved once again why John Cena is the death of professional wrestling, or Sports Entertainment. If you paid any attention to last night and became a Cena fan after, or were already are a fan, you should be hiding under a rock right now. Of course neither of you will do so.
> 
> ...


:clap :clap :clap 

Where do I nominate this for Post of the fucking century!?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> That's @Lykos


Some of the arguments you read on this thread are absolutely laughably hilarious. Look at the posts right above mine.

:ha


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



-***** Italiano- said:


> I'm not saying that Cena didn't destroy Reigns because he did. He made him look like a scared little boy.
> 
> *I just think that Reigns was making/given flimsy arguments*. Couple that with his lack of personality and this was easy for Cena. "First of all you suck. You're a phony" give me a break.
> 
> *Most of the problems with Cena are really problems with the WWE and Vince so it's hard to make effective criticisms of him without going after the company as well.* As long as that remains a no go area Cena is still insulated from the good arguments that can be made against him.


I don't think the arguments are really flimsy, I just think that WWE spent so much time building an alternative narrative and now we're all used to think the same way.

Cena loves to say "It's the same excuses as everyone else" and we actually believe it as this point, but the fact that everyone has the same things to say should ring a bell instead of being met with "Oh, here he goes again with the SuperCena bullshit". I think we just got used to Cena brushing off the legit criticism of his booking and now when someone brings it up we brush it off as well. 

The fact that Roman of all people calls Cena out for that is hilarious though, I'll give you that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Ouch!!!! Just watched it. Roman fumbling for words then resorting to cuss words just proved the verbally he ain't ready for Prime Time. A ref would have stopped this early.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



dashing_man said:


> Roman reply should have been
> 
> "You are jealous Cena, you are jealous because you know that you're NOT THE GUY anymore, You're not THE FACE of WWE anymore. It eats you alive seeing someone else taking the throne without you passing the torch to that person. These mini comebacks you back every now and then are proof of your pathetic state. You want to be THE GUY once more, You want to be that guy so that when we face and you lose which you will, you will see it as the passing of the torch and then only then your legacy will be complete. But that can't happen, I snatched the torch from you and come No Mercy will stick straight up your ass"
> 
> something like this should have been written for Reigns


This is the greatest promo written for Reigns I've read on this site. Great!

Starting a promo with "you're jealous" isn't something a babyface would ever be written to do in WWE, but when spoken, with repetition, when provoked and emotion is taking over, it's great.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Any other wrestler would have gotten depushed for that awful promo. Matt hardy did, Corbin did. Watch Roman get rewarded


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



IronMan8 said:


> This is the greatest promo written for Reigns I've read on this site. Great!
> 
> Starting a promo with "you're jealous" isn't something a babyface would ever be written to do in WWE, but when spoken, with repetition, when provoked and emotion is taking over, it's great.


*I think Roman would have been better off telling Cena he was never the man in the first place and that he's been living in a bubble his whole career. Roman should have told Cena that they were booing Cena since Roman was in College at GT playing football. Roman should have told Cena he's been a joke since like 2006. I think fans would have agreed last night. Roman should have told Cena that this is his yard and to get the hell out, then Super Punch end of promo. Crowd erupts shaking the ground below. Lol.*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Ouch!!!! Just watched it. Roman fumbling for words then resorting to cuss words just proved the verbally he ain't ready for Prime Time. A ref would have stopped this early.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Ouch!!!! Just watched it. Roman fumbling for words then resorting to cuss words just proved the verbally he ain't ready for Prime Time. A ref would have stopped this early.


It was a bigger beating than what Mayweather did to McGregor in the 10th round


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



ste1592 said:


> I don't think the arguments are really flimsy, I just think that WWE spent so much time building an alternative narrative and now we're all used to think the same way.
> 
> Cena loves to say "It's the same excuses as everyone else" and we actually believe it as this point, but the fact that everyone has the same things to say should ring a bell instead of being met with "Oh, here he goes again with the SuperCena bullshit". I think we just got used to Cena brushing off the legit criticism of his booking and now when someone brings it up we brush it off as well.
> 
> The fact that Roman of all people calls Cena out for that is hilarious though, I'll give you that.


Fair point. Maybe it would have been more accurate to say that he made the argument in a flimsy and frankly childish way.

It is frustrating to constantly see Cena side step the argument like it has no validity. You can argue that Cena has been given pretty much the biggest push in the history of wrestling at a time when everyone else has been badly mishandled. During that time wrestling has become an embarrassment largely because of Vince McMahons corporate disney, soccer mom vision and Cena is the epitome of that failed vision.

Also yes the thought of Reigns calling someone a phony is utterly staggering.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

52 pages in, what have I missed?


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This feud needs to end at WM in a BURIED ALIVE match :buried


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



ste1592 said:


> Was it, though? They had everyone and their mothers kiss Roman's ass in promos, if you came to me two days ago and told me I'd witness this I'd have laughed in your face.


I made a promise that I wouldn't watch anything WWE related due to how they framed Danielson but this is really itching atm.. :hmmm

Was it that bad of a burial?


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Brollins said:


> I made a promise that I wouldn't watch anything WWE related due to how they framed Danielson but this is really itching atm.. :hmmm
> 
> Was it that bad of a burial?


If you look for the unedited version, at some point you'll see Reigns in silence, probably trying to remember his lines, and Cena saying "It's called a promo kid, if you wanna be the big dog you have to learn how to do it". 

I'll let you decide.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *I think Roman would have been better off telling Cena he was never the man in the first place and that he's been living in a bubble his whole career. Roman should have told Cena that they were booing Cena since Roman was in College at GT playing football. Roman should have told Cena he's been a joke since like 2006. I think fans would have agreed last night. Roman should have told Cena that this is his yard and to get the hell out, then Super Punch end of promo. Crowd erupts shaking the ground below. Lol.*


Exactly...I'd love to see the look on Cena's face if something along those lines were said to him. There is SO MUCH ammo these guys could use but nobody is game enough to use it. He'd probably go to the back and cry to Vince about what was said to him being below the belt or whatever.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> Exactly...I'd love to see the look on Cena's face if something along those lines were said to him. There is SO MUCH ammo these guys could use but nobody is game enough to use it. He'd probably go to the back and cry to Vince about what was said to him being below the belt or whatever.


Cena will always win these promos. If someone says something like that, he'll just respond with "Are you done? That's all you have to say? The same thing every guy before you has been saying? I'm disappointed, I thought you were better than this. Now it's time for me to cut you down to size" Then he'll go on a 5 minute shoot on them and get booked to have the last word and win. That's what he did to the Miz and Styles


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It's likely been mentioned already, but I really thought the entire segment was hokey.

John Cena comes across as trying too hard to get the crowd's approval lately. Even after the beach ball crap at Barclays, he cut a promo saying how awesome it was when it wasn't at all awesome. I prefer when Cena just accepts that people are gonna hate on him no matter what he does than see him bend over backwards to get their approval.

I really don't know who benefits from this affair. All it proved is that Roman isn't as good on the mic as Cena, something we all knew already. Humiliating Roman with a bunch of insider references isn't going to elevate Cena any higher or get Roman much sympathy.

Also, my biggest criticism is that they are having an epic encounter between these two huge stars and their best idea is to have them shoot at each other... I don't understand that at all. How can I possibly get into this match when the characters are going out of character to point out flaws about the company's creative direction? At least when the Miz shoots, it's about opportunities not being given, rather than, "You bury everyone!" Even John Cena saying "fourth wall" was super duper lame to me. 

While I get the appeal people get from this "edgy" segment, it's basically Rock/Cena again except they are being unnecessarily cruel to the guy that will be responsible for carrying the company once the other guy leaving decides to follow a different career path. 

I'd take Cena finding out Roman was texting Nikki on Tinder over what we are getting. At least it's something sensible and somewhat new.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



ste1592 said:


> If you look for the unedited version, at some point you'll see Reigns in silence, probably trying to remember his lines, and Cena saying "It's called a promo kid, if you wanna be the big dog you have to learn how to do it".
> 
> I'll let you decide.


Lmao. 

That is just Savage.

It reminds me of that Raw talk with Bayley, Booker and Lita aka "Bayley's Career Suicide".


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

People on here fail to see what Vince has just done. He has made Cena vs Reigns more talked about and more interesting than Brock vs Braun. 

Last week many were saying this match/program would be a disaster. Now it's getting so much buzz cause of last night.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This is going to be the first time that I will actually cheer for Cena.

LET'S GO CENA! ROMAN SUCKS!


----------



## Brockamura (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

LET'S GO CENA ROMAN SUCKS :smugcena


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> 11 words.
> 
> "Have fun being the guy who plays John Cena on TV."
> 
> Cena stood tall in the end, but he still had to resort to his fists after that line above. And he sold it like he was thinking "This motherFUCKER here..."


Wait, when did that happen? I honestly can't remember. 



BarrettBarrage said:


> "u lazy"
> "austin wuz rite about u"
> 
> That doesn't compare to what Cena did to Reigns.
> ...


I'm not saying it was as brutal as this one (although I can't even comment on that since I haven't seen the promo yet). I just think that was a promo exchange where Cena easily won.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Finally found it


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AlternateDemise said:


> Wait, when did that happen? I honestly can't remember.







Right here. AJ got a decent jab in as well, but Dean WRECKED Cena here.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> Right here. AJ got a decent jab in as well, but Dean WRECKED Cena here.


Oh, THIS is the promo you're talking about? I was talking about a different one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wkc_23 said:


>


 What hurts most, is that we all know it's true :lol

Cena as a part timer is still moving more merch than him and is still considered the FOTC. He's the only one who makes a noticeable difference to TV ratings as well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



It was hard for Kurt to even watch that massacre.

I wasn't surprised by last night. Reigns has never given a worthwhile promo during his push. The one time he showed some skill was in a backstage interview with Brock/Heyman, and again that was a situation where he didn't have to say much. You give him more than ten words and he will struggle. Again, this is NOT something you would expect from the face of the company. Last night was a major wake up call for him. He MUST get better with promos. Relying on bragging about accomplishments in a fake sport is NOT going to work. Since WM he pretty much has two lines:

1. "This is my yard now"
2. "I retired The Undertaker"

After last night he better not utter those words again. 

Last night must have been glorious for those that don't like Roman Reigns. And they deserved to see that moment last night. Cena said exactly what Roman's detractors have been saying ever since the 2015 Royal Rumble. And there's the biggest mistake WWE made with Roman Reigns: the 2015 Royal Rumble. Him winning wasn't the problem. It's the fact that he never addressed the reality of the situation. He should've acknowledged what everyone was thinking: "I'm taking Daniel Bryan's spot." He didn't even address the crowd reaction at WM 31 the next night on RAW. Hell, he didn't even acknowledge that Seth stole his moment. Those were three missed opportunities where he could've built a connection with the most vocal part of the fanbase or at least shown some real life emotion.

So here's the question: is Roman Reigns DONE? 

I'm not sure, but I can tell you that his position is up for grabs. Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, or Braun Strowman: they should be in Vince's office next Monday with four simple words: I WANT ROMAN'S SPOT.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I absolutely loved this segment. Cena completely exposed Roman and he had no answer for it.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I would like to offer some advice to Romans haters. true haters. not the ones who hate him because its cool. those phony people can go fuck themselves. just accept him and enjoy the ride. you know you will like him one day anyway just like some of you like Cena now and you hated him for years. so whats the point? just relax


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> I would like to offer some advice to Romans haters. true haters. not the ones who hate him because its cool. those phony people can go fuck themselves. *just accept him and enjoy the ride*. you know you will like him one day anyway just like some of you like Cena now and you hated him for years. so whats the point? just relax


They don't have to accept shit. Cena said it last night regarding the fans:

"They hold they keys. They've always had and always will."

Cena has basically given the fans the green light to permanently remove Reigns from that top spot. There should be signs next week making fun of Roman's performance. There should be chants next week directed at Reigns, "You got owned." Fans SHOULD capitalize off this.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

John Cena is one of the best promos in the company when he gets the material that blurs the lines of reality like that did. 

Really good stuff. The main problem I've always had with Roman promos is that most of them just go from point a to b rather than having a natural flow to them and that really stood out with Cena here.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It was hard for Kurt to even watch that massacre.
> 
> I wasn't surprised by last night. Reigns has never given a worthwhile promo during his push. The one time he showed some skill was in a backstage interview with Brock/Heyman, and again that was a situation where he didn't have to say much. You give him more than ten words and he will struggle. Again, this is NOT something you would expect from the face of the company. Last night was a major wake up call for him. He MUST get better with promos. Relying on bragging about accomplishments in a fake sport is NOT going to work. Since WM he pretty much has two lines:
> 
> ...


Not even close. Vince wont stop until he get what he wants. Thats just the way he is.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Not even close. Vince wont stop until he get what he wants. Thats just the way he is.


It really depends on what Cena thinks. We don't know what happened once they got backstage. What if Cena was critical of Reigns to Vince? That would surely get Vince to think differently about Reigns. I remember reading that Vince would lose respect for guys if they came up on the losing end in a real fight. Well Reigns got destroyed last night in a verbal fight.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> I would like to offer some advice to Romans haters. true haters. not the ones who hate him because its cool. those phony people can go fuck themselves. just accept him and enjoy the ride. you know you will like him one day anyway just like some of you like Cena now and you hated him for years. so whats the point? just relax


No, because he is shit. Just shit.

He forgot his lines and was DESTROYED. He can't think on his feet. Accept it. He is terrible.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> They don't have to accept shit.


they dont but since they will like him one day anyway they might as well.



The Boy Wonder said:


> "They hold they keys. They've always had and always will."


if people actually believe this shit then why the hell am I even surprised with all the love Cena is getting now.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mister Abigail said:


> No, because he is shit. Just shit.
> 
> He forgot his lines and was DESTROYED. He can't think on his feet. Accept it. He is terrible.


same thing people have been saying about Cena for years. not so bad on the mic but terrible in the ring and look at them now. if they could they would gladly pull down his jorts and started going to town.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> same thing people have been saying about Cena for years. not so bad on the mic but terrible in the ring and look at them now. if they could they would gladly pull down his jorts and started going to town.


So wait. 

You're telling me to like Reigns because I will eventually because SOME people hated Cena but like him now?

Even though you're saying that you hate Cena now and always have. What if I don't like either of them for different reasons? Am I allowed to like someone else? 

Can I not see Wankfist get totally destroyed and exposed for the terrible speaker that he is? That's a fact. Undeniable fact after RAW. 

You're just hot that your boy was exposed so badly by the guy you hate.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> People on here fail to see what Vince has just done. He has made Cena vs Reigns more talked about and more interesting than Brock vs Braun.
> 
> Last week many were saying this match/program would be a disaster. Now it's getting so much buzz cause of last night.


No the feud still sucks. It was just entertaining to watch Roman Reigns look like a green deer in the headlights geek that you'd find in the performance center or in a local independent circuit and get emasculated on live tv


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> Exactly...I'd love to see the look on Cena's face if something along those lines were said to him. There is SO MUCH ammo these guys could use but nobody is game enough to use it. He'd probably go to the back and cry to Vince about what was said to him being below the belt or whatever.


Why would he cry to vince?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mister Abigail said:


> So wait.
> 
> You're telling me to like Reigns because I will eventually because SOME people hated Cena but like him now?
> 
> ...


my boy? I dont give a shit about Reigns. Im annoyed at the amount of people giving Cena all this praise for his promo even though he said some things that are complete bullshit. Reigns on the other hand is not the best speaker but what he said was truth for the most part.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *You were always a Cena fan then. Lets just be clear here, you and plenty of others are going to get a dose of reality here with what I am about to say. You people better read and perhaps some of you need to read twice. What I am about to say is the truth.
> 
> Last night proved once again why John Cena is the death of professional wrestling, or Sports Entertainment. If you paid any attention to last night and became a Cena fan after, or were already are a fan, you should be hiding under a rock right now. Of course neither of you will do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> my boy? I dont give a shit about Reigns. Im annoyed at the amount of people giving Cena all this praise for his promo even though he said some things that are complete bullshit. Reigns on the other hand is not the best speaker but what he said was truth for the most part.


So basically you have no point other than to say you don't like Cena.

Well fuck-a-doodle do. Thanks for the revelation of the decade.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm very disappointed with Reigns. Last night Cena represented the IWC and that was Roman's opportunity to prove that he was deserving of the position he's been given. He failed. He let himself down, his fans, and his strongest advocates backstage. 

In any work environment you need to be ready for that "right now moment." Roman wasn't ready last night, and for that reason he's a failure. He had three years to get himself ready for this encounter with Cena. 

He couldn't even get the bat off his shoulder. 

You're out, Roman.

Some will say, "It took last night for you to see Reigns was a failure?" I always looked at it this way: Reigns was pushed to replace Cena. WWE has relied less and less on Cena since they pushed Reigns. He has been the hero to little kids like Cena was for a decade. For that reason I think Reigns succeeded. But all of that ended last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Probably posted already, but here it is if it wasn't....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902508915757158401


> John Cena and Roman Reigns took part in a noteworthy verbal confrontation on last night's episode of Monday Night RAW. The war of words got personal at times, with Reigns stating that Cena buries younger talent while Cena called Reigns "a cheap-ass corporately created John Cena bootleg."
> 
> *Dave Meltzer reported at F4WOnline that the segment was "completely" scripted ahead of time. The main verbiage for the promo was mostly from the writing team and was not Reigns or Cena ad-libbing, although Reigns did get lost once and Cena called him out on it.*
> 
> We noted earlier that Samoa Joe was scheduled to face Cena at last night's show, however missed it due to a knee injury. Meltzer noted that while Joe's injury caused changes to the show, the Cena - Reigns confrontation was always the plan for RAW and was not added due to the show being revised.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Mister Abigail said:


> So basically you have no point other than to say you don't like Cena.
> 
> Well fuck-a-doodle do. Thanks for the revelation of the decade.


you missed my point then. doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> you missed my point then. doesnt surprise me.


Then be clear and express yourself more eloquently. You're a Reigns level communicator and you need to upgrade to a Cena level.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

B. [R] said:


> My two cents:
> 
> All those times John stood in the middle of the ring and screamed "*THE FUTURE GOES THROUGH ME*", he was being very literal in hindsight. So to us it seems like he's burying talent; but Cena's looking for somebody that has the wit to adapt, legitimately has the crowd behind them and negate his schtick yet stick to kayfabe because that's what Cena knows the WWE needs in a next top guy. So to that end, he'll size up any prospect who the WWE or the fans think will fit that bill.


As soon as I read this I thought CM Punk. Unfortunately I can't name 1 guy since him that comes anywhere close.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Botchamania is going to be amazing.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Bull shit. Wasn't scripted at all. If it was, then they humiliated Roman and made their company look like it's represented by a clown


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

John cenas my favorite wrestler
:ralph1


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Bull shit. Wasn't scripted at all. If it was, then they humiliated Roman and made their company look like it's represented by a clown


They are in a can't win situation here.

You admit it was scripted and that is admission you know Roman is a failed project being John Cena 2.0.

You admit was a shoot and it shows WWE brass put a guy as the face of the company who can't defend himself OR the company if barbs are thrown at him.

WWE takes the L either way.

Cena comes out with the W because now he has his detractors of 10 plus years cheering him because they don't want another John Cena lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

So in other words, romans spot is up for grabs


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> So in other words, romans spot is up for grabs


That's what I've been thinking and why they are "testing" Roman as some have said.

The biggest red flag is the WWE doing this match NOW.

Why? Are they having second thoughts with Roman and Mania and the title?


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> I would like to offer some advice to Romans haters. true haters. not the ones who hate him because its cool. those phony people can go fuck themselves. just accept him and enjoy the ride. you know you will like him one day anyway just like some of you like Cena now and you hated him for years. so whats the point? just relax


Telling people to "just accept Roman" is not really advice. It's just you trying to force your opinions onto others. Maybe it's because you get triggered when people speak negatively about him, which is often merely speaking the truth. Every fan has a right to speak their minds about who they like and dislike so please do get over yourself. 

And your timing is hilarious considering that atrocious and embarrassing performance he put on last night. I will say his promos have improved, but that's not saying much considering he got his inspiration from a line off looney toons like "sufferin' succotash". So he hasn't exactly set the bar really high for himself. 

Anyway, Cena exposed him last night and pretty much said aloud what many fans have been thinking for years. Cena is already at the top and on his way out of the company so he has no reason to kiss ass or score brownie points with Vince. It was refreshing to finally hear someone call Roman out on his lackluster and boring promos.

But just so we are clear, I have nothing against Reigns and I'm definitely not a hater. I just think he's overrated and mediocre when he's compared to any face of the company from the past. Actually, there are wrestlers on the current roster that make him look mediocre. 

However, I do dislike the demographic of his fanbase that constantly makes threads every time someone gives him a small amount of praise. It's pathetic. There are some really cool Roman fans on this site, but there are several that are a cancer and WF has been much more enjoyable ever since I blocked them.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Ouch!!!! Just watched it. Roman fumbling for words then resorting to cuss words just proved the verbally he ain't ready for Prime Time. A ref would have stopped this early.


fans thinking he slipped for real, its all work :lmao

man, SMARKS are like Its real to me DAMMIT :lol :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I hope the Roman Reigns Hype Train slows down a bit. It'd be even worse for him if this was scripted because it shows the company is considering him a failed experiment as the top guy and is A guy, not THE guy, right?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



dashing_man said:


> fans thinking he slipped for real, its all work :lmao
> 
> man, SMARKS are like Its real to me DAMMIT :lol :lmao


Actually this isn't funny for WWE because it means people DO believe their top face gets marbled mouth in a real situation.

As I said, if WWE thinks this was smart to do they are becoming marks for smarks lol.

What I want to know is what past FOTC think of this lol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



promoter2003 said:


> Actually this isn't funny for WWE because it means people DO believe their top face gets marbled mouth in a real situation.
> 
> As I said, if WWE thinks this was smart to do they are becoming marks for smarks lol.
> 
> What I want to know is what past FOTC think of this lol


it was a face off btw a former face of WWE and current face of WWE where former owned the current because he's old in this game and knows how to play, while the current is still learning

it was a great shoot promo no doubt but marks thinking Reigns got owned legit and his reputation is tarnished and now he will be 2nd favorite for Vince lmao. Who's idea was to do this face off in the first place :vince


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

There's no defending it? Why would Vince want Roman to look bad?


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Just because it's scripted doesn't mean it wasn't a worked shoot burial. Vince used Cena as his mouthpiece to put Roman under tremendous pressure and give him his out to let the Roman experiment fizzle. I expect a heel Roman very soon.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Well I'd be shocked if Vince thought Roman did a good job


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Reversoul said:


> Telling people to "just accept Roman" is not really advice. It's just you trying to force your opinions onto others. Maybe it's because you get triggered when people speak negatively about him, which is often merely speaking the truth. Every fan has a right to speak their minds about who they like and dislike so please do get over yourself.
> 
> And your timing is hilarious considering that atrocious and embarrassing performance he put on last night. I will say his promos have improved, but that's not saying much considering he got his inspiration from a line off looney toons like "sufferin' succotash". So he hasn't exactly set the bar really high for himself.
> 
> ...


I guess you missed my point too. oh well :grin2:


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Schwartzxz said:


> I guess you missed my point too. oh well :grin2:


Yeah it's possible. Most of my comment wasn't necessarily directed fully at you anyway. So if I misunderstood your point that's my bad.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It really depends on what Cena thinks. We don't know what happened once they got backstage. What if Cena was critical of Reigns to Vince? That would surely get Vince to think differently about Reigns. I remember reading that Vince would lose respect for guys if they came up on the losing end in a real fight. Well Reigns got destroyed last night in a verbal fight.


I just think Reigns is the exception. History has shown us


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

@Legit BOSS Remember the Reigns commentary guy? He's at it again but with a different purpose :mj4






:lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> @Legit BOSS Remember the Reigns commentary guy? He's at it again but with a different purpose :mj4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was even better!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> This was even better!



:lmao :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Those two videos were great :lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> Those two videos were great :lol













^ These are the ones that started it all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Bringing up The Rock was probably the only thing Reigns could've done to score any points against Cena. I wonder if it was brought up when they were booking this segment.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ^ These are the ones that started it all.


Yeah I had seen those two, good stuff :lol


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Kimwun said:


> Why would he cry to vince?


Because that's what he's been noted to do with people he doesn't like. Just look at Corbin, for instance. I don't care if people think Corbin sucks and is not ready, the fact of the matter is John had the final say to Vince which caused him to lose the MITB briefcase.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

_*@The Boy Wonder ^ @DAMN SKIPPY these clips and rants is the most hilarious shit I seen and heard all week so far. :chlol*_


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

So the genesis of this feud is they're arguing over why each 1 isn't over as their supposed to be? Jesus modern WWE sucks hard.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Bringing up The Rock was probably the only thing Reigns could've done to score any points against Cena. I wonder if it was brought up when they were booking this segment.



Not a good idea. Cena could just as easily use Rock against Roman.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lothario said:


> Not a good idea. Cena could just as easily use Rock against Roman.


Pretty much. Can you imagine if he brought up the 2015 Royal Rumble?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lothario said:


> Not a good idea. Cena could just as easily use Rock against Roman.


He came close when he threw "my bloodline" in the promo.. We all know what he meant and it was still cringe without name dropping. If he started dropping names it would have not only been Cena murdering him.. But abuse of a corpse..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I think Reigns' response to Cena's claim that he was just a copy of him was fine. What Cena said at the end of the promo is stuff Reigns could have responded to as well but it would seem that the segment was written so as to give Cena the last word. Yet to his two statements, Reigns could respond with something along the lines of...

_"I am here because you can't do your job"_ - Question Cena's passion for the business, he is always saying that he loves WWE and what not, tell him that what he is saying makes it seem that he would rather be doing movies.

_"I do this better part time than you can do it full time"_ - Then why hasn't he main evented a Mania in 5 years? Tell him it is because everybody on the back knows, and he knows, that he can't get it done anymore (something akin to what Ambrose told him last year).

It will be interesting to see how they follow up next week. Hopefully we get a couple more promo segments before the No Mercy match. After this Monday Reigns should, I think, be more ready and aware of what he is dealing with in Cena so (hopefully) he can do better on the next round.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



jim courier said:


> So the genesis of this feud is they're arguing over why each 1 isn't over as their supposed to be? Jesus modern WWE sucks hard.


That's the problem with this feud for Reigns, he has no moral high ground to stand on like Bryan, Punk, or AJ Styles did. They at least have the argument that they earned their main event spots. With Reigns he's the same overpushed guy the fans rejected like Cena, he's just not as good at this job like Cena is. All the negatives you want to say about Cena you can say about Reigns, but Reigns has none of the positives that Cena has.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



squarebox said:


> Because that's what he's been noted to do with people he doesn't like. Just look at Corbin, for instance. I don't care if people think Corbin sucks and is not ready, the fact of the matter is John had the final say to Vince which caused him to lose the MITB briefcase.


Crying= Giving your opinion on someone.

Okay.

Also, it was not just cena, many people backstage in the WWE locker room felt the same way.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The tone I'm getting from some of Reigns' supporters is that some of them are now suddenly losing faith and giving up on the guy.

If that's actually the case, to that I say I'm disgusted. You guys call yourselves fans but bail on the dude when things get rough? That's about as un-fan like as you can get.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> The tone I'm getting from some of Reigns' supporters is that some of them are now suddenly losing faith and giving up on the guy.
> 
> If that's actually the case, to that I say I'm disgusted. You guys call yourselves fans but bail on the dude when things get rough? That's about as un-fan like as you can get.


Not sure if I am one of those you are referring to but that hasn't been the case at all with me. Reigns is still my favorite of the roster and I've always admitted that mic skills is his weakness. This feud with Cena is certainly a big test for him and while I agree that he was owned by Cena on Monday, I am looking forward for them doing more promos and hoping that Reigns steps it up.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> Not sure if I am one of those you are referring to but that hasn't been the case at all with me. Reigns is still my favorite of the roster and I've always admitted that mic skills is his weakness. This feud with Cena is certainly a big test for him and while I agree that he was owned by Cena on Monday, I am looking forward for them doing more promos and hoping that Reigns steps it up.


You would not be one of the ones I was referring to, don't wory.

Also, I've read reports that this thing was "allegedly" scripted. If that's true, how fucking stupid. They wrote Roman to get murdered? I'll tell you, once upon a time, BOTH sides got to look good going into a PPV match. That way, you'd tune in to see who would win because both parties looked strong and competent. It made things more interesting.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> Also, I've read reports that this thing was "allegedly" scripted. If that's true, how fucking stupid. They wrote Roman to get murdered? I'll tell you, once upon a time, BOTH sides got to look good going into a PPV match. That way, you'd tune in to see who would win because both parties looked strong and competent. It made things more interesting.


I saw Meltzer claim that it was totally scripted but I am not so sure about that. Seems to me that there was indeed some scripting and pre-planning for the promo but that it then moved into shoot territory. I think Cena went into shoot mode after he told Reigns the whole "fine you line" bit and Reigns himself followed suit in his own way calling Cena a bitch and such. I doubt that part was scripted. I am also not too sure that the whole bit about the US title was scripted, you could see Reigns was taken aback by Cena's claim that he took winning that title as a demotion.

But whatever the case I doubt we'll know for certain.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I don't watch Raw, but I just heard about it and watched....ouch. That was awkward to watch. I'm still trying to figure out how and why the company even let this happen. I mean, hey, it was entertaining, but it boggles my mind that they'd let their chosen one be torn to shreds out there. This isn't an "I'm better than you" beating, it's a glorified "you're a failure in every conceivable way, why are you even here?" verbal beatdown. Just...damn.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I wonder if Nikki Bella will get caught in the crossfire:

Cena: "You're Fake".
Roman: "Like your girlfriend's titties"


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

My take is that they said it was scripted to save face. They knew Roman got owned and panicked and are doing damage control. They thought he could hold his own but obviously upper management never watches shows if that's the case. They need to move on to someone else. I'm surprised people are still defending his performance. How do you not have second hand enbarassment?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> My take is that they said it was scripted to save face. They knew Roman got owned and panicked and are doing damage control. They thought he could hold his own but obviously upper management never watches shows if that's the case. They need to move on to someone else. I'm surprised people are still defending his performance. How do you not have second hand enbarassment?


Na it was scripted. Especially the stuff Roman said. 

They are no gonna move onto someone else. I'm surprised people like you can't realize this. Roman is the guy now and no bad performance is gonna change that. Vince has his mind set on this guy and it ain't changing baring a career ending injury. 

2nd hand embarrassment? Jesus Christ it's a tv show. We don't know the guy personally. We're not out there standing by his side watching him get owned by Cena. 

A lot of Roman fans are excited to see if he can comeback from this. If he will rise to the occasion and show he belongs.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Why do people keep saying it's scripted? Did they really script Reigns to look this bad? Did they also script Cena to mention some terms like "cutting a promo" and mocking Reigns because he forgot some lines?

For fuck sake I get the feeling y'all started watching wrestling like 5 seconds ago, I also bet most of you who thought Sasha and Alexa's "hate" was fake as well :mj4


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



KO Bossy said:


> The tone I'm getting from some of Reigns' supporters is that some of them are now suddenly losing faith and giving up on the guy.
> 
> If that's actually the case, to that I say I'm disgusted. You guys call yourselves fans but bail on the dude when things get rough? That's about as un-fan like as you can get.


I knew this confrontation with Cena was eventually going to happen. As a fan of Reigns I expected him to be prepared for this moment. This is what bothers me:

He couldn't even defend himself or his push when it mattered most. His fans defend him all the time online (social media, forums). In five minutes he devalued all of defending that his fans have been doing for him over the last three years. Scripted or not, the fact of the matter is that segment with Cena should've NEVER been scripted. The training wheels should've been taken off by now. 

- Can he recover? Who knows. 

- What should WWE do? Put him in the ring with Cena every week until he realizes that he needs to get better on the mic. 

- What should he do? Tear up the script the next time someone hands him one.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

As a Roman "mark", I enjoyed the hell out of this.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

If that was scripted then they really do see Roman as just another guy not THE GUY


----------



## lesnar fan1 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Despite that Roman will still beat Brock for the Universal Championship at Wrestlemania


and this sucks. and that's the reason i wished they gave him the title at SS, just to get this over with. lesnar in 2017 is better than 2016 match wise, but i don't want his part time reign to continue


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DJHJR86 said:


> As a Roman "mark", I enjoyed the hell out of this.


I think all roman fans enjoyed it to a certain point, shit was epic.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Man. I'm probably in the minority here (and I only watched the edited YouTube video of the segment the company put out), but I found that segment lame top to bottom.

Im not sure if I'll tune in for a single segment of this program. Im just not interested in that bullshit.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



jim courier said:


> So the genesis of this feud is they're arguing over why each 1 isn't over as their supposed to be? Jesus modern WWE sucks hard.


I'll leave this here for you because a lot of people are echoing the same sentiment lol.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Na it was scripted. Especially the stuff Roman said.
> 
> They are no gonna move onto someone else. I'm surprised people like you can't realize this. Roman is the guy now and no bad performance is gonna change that. Vince has his mind set on this guy and it ain't changing baring a career ending injury.
> 
> ...


So they scripted him to look like a dumbass?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It's absolutely stunning how many of you are easily fooled by ConMan Cena. If you thought he *destroyed* Reigns on the mic then you thought the Punk Pipebomb was real. It was scripted except for RR forgetting his lines and Cena going into business for himself.

I mean, if an unbiased writer who actually knows how wrestling works wrote Reigns' promo he would've clowned Cena. Instead Reigns was sabotaged. I've tuned out on the guy recently but unless he turns into a monster heel I have no reason to treat him seriously. Cuck Fena.



RubberbandGoat said:


> There's no defending it? Why would Vince want Roman to look bad?


Because his fetish is for Cena 1st and foremost. He also made him look like a dumbass in 2015.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I knew this confrontation with Cena was eventually going to happen. As a fan of Reigns I expected him to be prepared for this moment. This is what bothers me:
> 
> He couldn't even defend himself or his push when it mattered most. His fans defend him all the time online (social media, forums). In five minutes he devalued all of defending that his fans have been doing for him over the last three years. Scripted or not, the fact of the matter is that segment with Cena should've NEVER been scripted. The training wheels should've been taken off by now.
> 
> ...


So are you blaming Reigns because he was scripted to no win that promo? Start to disliking Reigns because he couldnt go up on the mic against argurably one of the greatest talkers (Even if I hate him) of all time only makes you look like a bandwagon fan who never liked him anyways.

Simple fact is Reigns strong point was never mic skills and it never will, he could improve a lot with the years, hell he could become better than nobody ever thought he would be, but he will never be an all time great on the mic or even close, because not everybody is born to be a great talker.

He doesn't need to, as guys like Goldberg didn't need to in their prime, if WWE want to keep throwing him there with Cena he will get demolished most of the time, that can't be helped, unless he start to disobey Vince and come with his own stuff, which will not happen because Reigns as 99% of the rest of the roster like his job.

Botton line is Reigns wasn't really demaged for that promo because he is suppose to appeal casual, and most casuals don't give a fuck about shoot promos or political bullshit.

They will still pushing Reigns and he will still be THE GUY as a guy who generates massive amount of heat and gets the casual crowd crazy with his physical charisma and marketeable look.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> So are you blaming Reigns because he was scripted to no win that promo? Start to disliking Reigns because he couldnt go up on the mic against argurably one of the greatest talkers (Even if I hate him) of all time only makes you look like a bandwagon fan who never liked him anyways.
> 
> Simple fact is Reigns strong point was never mic skills and it never will, he could improve a lot with the years, hell he could become better than nobody ever thought he would be, but he will never be an all time great on the mic or even close, because not everybody is born to be a great talker.
> 
> ...


Well they failed then. Casuals don't care about Reigns.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Well they failed then. Casuals don't care about Reigns.





BarrettBarrage said:


> So they scripted him to look like a dumbass?


Both go hand in hand lol.










The wrestling equivalent of this lol
WWE Writers in the office when they see the reaction to Reigns not being a figure of sympathy


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

All these geeks and neckbeard were on Cenas nuts when he shot promos on Styles and Punk and now they are crying because he did it on Reigns. lol. relax marks. your boy got humiliated and emasculated


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> So are you blaming Reigns because he was scripted to no win that promo? Start to disliking Reigns because he couldnt go up on the mic against argurably one of the greatest talkers (Even if I hate him) of all time only makes you look like a bandwagon fan who never liked him anyways.


This is something that seem to go over your head as a delusional Reigns mark that just seems so obvious to me. Reigns has been booked and treated as the next top guy. He's been handed the accolades. He's been pushed over more talented individuals. When that happens the expectations that come aling with that are higher for such a person. It's not bandwagoning if an honest realization sets in that after years he's just not going to be able to grow into that role. He didn't just not "go up" on an elite mic worker. He didn't even hang. He was utterly humiliated. Someone with Roman's booking shouldn't be able to be so easily made to look like he's never held a mic before. Others have been scripted to lose to Cena. They at least delivered solid on their end. Reigns used the same material only far poorer than guys like Miz, Owens, and Ambrose who haven't been booked nearly as strong. 



> Simple fact is Reigns strong point was never mic skills and it never will, he could improve a lot with the years, hell he could become better than nobody ever thought he would be, but he will never be an all time great on the mic or even close, because not everybody is born to be a great talker.


Where is the improvement over the last five years, though? It's non existent. Even his most hardcore haters readily give him credit for his in ring improvement. The ability to think on one's feet isn't something that is learned. You either have the ability or you don't. One can improve their speaking but that doesn't seem to be something he thinks is very important apparently. Cena was spot on when he nailed him on this. 



> He doesn't need to, as guys like Goldberg didn't need to in their prime, if WWE want to keep throwing him there with Cena he will get demolished most of the time, that can't be helped, unless he start to disobey Vince and come with his own stuff, which will not happen because Reigns as 99% of the rest of the roster like his job.


Goldberg had freak of nature strength and was able to create an aura of invincibility about himself. Same with Lesnar. He didn't need to talk. His character didn't demand it. Reigns isn't on that level physically. He barely has above acerage strength and intensity for a man his size. His character needs to be able to talk to thrive in the position he's been booked into. 



> Botton line is Reigns wasn't really demaged for that promo because he is suppose to appeal casual, and most casuals don't give a fuck about shoot promos or political bullshit.


Yes, he very much was damaged by that promo. Everything that has been said over and over again about him is now on public WWE record. He looks like a fool. Will that change his booking and standing in the back office. I hope so but I doubt it. To think that public opinion wasn't changed is easily debunked just by reading what has been said all over the Internet. 

There's you go again speaking for people based on nothing. Casuals don't care? Really? From my observations this promo has been the most talked about thing since Goldbergs return. To assume that doesn't extend to casual fans is quite an assumption. 



> They will still pushing Reigns and he will still be THE GUY as a guy who generates massive amount of heat and gets the casual crowd crazy with his physical charisma and marketeable look.


Sadly, you're probably right that his push won't be affected. The promo will change the type of heat he will get though. Now people are laughing at him. Will be interesting to see crowd reactions going forward.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Well they failed then. Casuals don't care about Reigns.


Who are the people buying his merch and following him social media? They are not smarks, thats for sure.

There are few casual fans left, but they still are, and most of them are Reigns fans.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Who are the people buying his merch and following him social media? They are not smarks, thats for sure.
> 
> *There are few casual fans left, but they still are, and most of them are Reigns fans*.


And that makes it a success, if only a small minority of them follow him then how is that good. If he is suppose to attract causal and he only has very few then he has failed. Where were the rest of them during his title reigns where he never got above 3.00 rating?

And you know that they are casuals, how exactly?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This thread is still going? 

Interesting


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



DMD Mofomagic said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Interesting


It's almost as if this was.. Scripted.. To generated buzz..


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It was scripted, it's pretty obvious. These are all worked shoots. At least he got Roman to show some fire and passion on the mic, despite me dislike both promos. 

I'm so sick of these "shoot" promos. To me, they are lazy.


If Roman was a better talker he could have really shot down some of these points. Cena is beaten and battered AND at the end of his career. Counterpoint....... and why didn't he bring up Hollywood? His multiude of injuries???

Why didn't Roman say anything when Cena said that the fans are what determine if wrestlers are main event material? So Cesaro, Rollins, Bad News Barrett, Wyatt... these guys got some of the loudest cheers and the crowd loved them. Where are they now? Cesaro, constantly shoved back down to midcard with no direction, Rollins - midcard tag teaming, BNB out of the company, Wyatt jobbed out consistently. Yeah I call bulllllllllshit. Cena can act like he doesn't have any pull. Why didn't Roman say something like "So what you are saying is, you don't have any pull backstage? You don't have any say in these wrestlers' fates? What about recently? Baron Corbin? Didn't you say YOU THOUGHT he wasn't ready? What became of him, right now, huh??" If he really wanted to get into shooting territory with Cena. 

Too bad. Again, shoot promos are so dumb and lazy but if Cena was pulling no punches, Vince should have let his #2 guy take some "shoot" jabs right back. The best they let him do was the golden shovel burial bit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

If they scripted it and they wanted Roman to look inferior and look as if he got buried. They should have him be booked in matches against jobbers leading up to No Mercy. Have him lose clean to Dallas and Axel. Let's see if that'll create sympathy


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> And that makes it a success, if only a small minority of them follow him then how is that good. If he is suppose to attract causal and he only has very few then he has failed. Where were the rest of them during his title reigns where he never got above 3.00 rating?
> 
> And you know that they are casuals, how exactly?


Smarks are vocal minority, casuals are always there cheering Reigns on house shows.

You don't even seem to understand how WWE viewership works.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Meltzer said he doesn't get cheered as much at house shows anymore


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Smarks are vocal minority, casuals are always there cheering Reigns on house shows.
> 
> You don't even seem to understand how WWE viewership works.


Vocal Minority? Oh in that case, Its the casauals who boo Reigns becuase they are the vocal majority. According to you. 

If casuals cared about Reigns then why don't the ratings tune in to raw to watch Reigns, they don't. Only people that's left is hardcore fans. If you are actually deluded enough to think casuals would watch the drizzle that WWE put out every week then there is no hope for you.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

There are no casuals anymore. At my job everybody's talking Mayweather/McGregor, people that don't give a fuck about boxing were talking about it, but when it was Wrestlemania season, not a peep.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Why the fuck some of you people care if it was scripted or not. It was entertaining. Thats all that matters.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Interesting


 Of course it is it's a Roman Reigns thread



The Hardcore Show said:


> Despite that Roman will still beat Brock for the Universal Championship at Wrestlemania


I forgot to say at least this guy still get it. 


Roman beating Brock at WM 34 is still the end game and no Cena verbal burial stop it.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I think the biggest difference between the two is that:
- Cena's initial run to the top was natural, like in terms of his first world title run. If I recall correctly, there was a stretch where Cena was a legitimate face who was cheered and not booed. 
- Reigns initial run to the top of the card as a face seems forced. I can understand the STAY at the top being forced, but the initial run there can't be and that's a problem I see with Reigns. He's pushed as a face when imo he's a natural heel and should have a long main event heel run before a face turn is even a thought. Therefore, I see Reigns as being more like Randy Orton/Edge/HHH than Cena in terms of main eventers (not including what they did in the midcard etc.). He can be the Edge/Randy Orton to whoever is the "Cena" main event face.﻿

tl;dr = Reigns should have been pushed as a main event heel and not as a face. He's not Cena, he's more Edge/Orton/HHH.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Since Reigns can't match Cena on the mic, he should be allowed to play up to his strengths. He needs to just choke Cena out or show him who's the man. 

If the WWE weren't in the PG era, they could get away with Reigns making his point this way:


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

i think this could be a good catalyst for reigns to turn heel
also, reigns promo was partly scripted, that is why he forgot his lines, you forget if you memorize

imagine if Cena had done this to AJ or Owens


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter



> The most talked about thing on the 8/28 Raw show was the Cena/Reigns promo. The promo was exactly what it was designed to be, with the supposed “shooting” and “breaking the fourth wall” and Cena talking about going heel, how Reigns was supposed to replace him but couldn’t get the job done, as well as Reigns talking about how Cena always buries the talent coming up but he’s the one guy on the roster that Cena can’t bury. The only thing in the segment that wasn’t planned ahead of time was when Reigns did forget his script and Cena quickly made fun of him for it. The segment was scripted last week, and Vince personally spoke with both about what he wanted. Both were given outlines of the script by the end of the week. The reality is that Cena came off so much better partly because he was supposed to be the face and Reigns was supposed to be the heel, although with the audience being left to decide and it not being too forced. The other reason is that Cena is great in that environment, as far as being able to command that kind of promo and really there are only a few people who can hang with him in that without getting buried, and the idea was to make it clear Reigns wasn’t one of them. The mentality behind it was the two giant stars against each other, and the format was of the Cena vs. Rock stuff, or the 1997 Bret Hart vs. Shawn Michaels stuff. But Reigns isn’t Rock, and he’s really not even Bret Hart when it comes to that type of promo. The problem is that in saying that Reigns can’t promo at the top level, you basically shined a spotlight on his weakness, and while that’s fine for anyone else, calling attention to that flaw in the guy you want to be as the top guy be guy you want to be the guy


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Roman beating Brock at WM 34 is still the end game and no Cena verbal burial stop it.


If they put him against more competent mic workers and let him embarass himself on a weekly basis I may actually be a strong advocate for the continuation of his push.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Did the newsletter writer have a stroke at the end there?

"calling attention to that flaw in the guy you want to be as the top guy be guy you want to be the guy"


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Wait! The


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Wait! The WWE thinks Reigns is on the Rock's level? Did I just read that correctly? Oh dear! Just wow!


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Empress said:


> Since Reigns can't match Cena on the mic, he should be allowed to play up to his strengths. He needs to just choke Cena out or show him who's the man.
> 
> If the WWE weren't in the PG era, they could get away with Reigns making his point this way:


He should slash him with a super spear at 25 mph like he did to The Big Show. Then, you scream: You see? This is a real athlete, not a shitty ass bodybuilder.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



The Figure 4 said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


If this report is true and they really sent Reigns out there to be made to look stupid :ha

Vince really doesn't get it, does he? 

He wanted Reigns to be the "heel" and Cena to be the "face" b/c for the last how many years the "heel" to Cena's "face" has gotten cheered in promo's like this, which in theory is ok thinking. Here's he problem with all the "heels" prior that have had this same exact verbal exchange with Cena a few things were present that were not here:

#1 - The LARGE portion of the audience that cheered the "heels" up against Cena in the past felt said "heel" was actually better than Cena, this is not the case here

#2 - Prior "heels" were not blatantly being pushed to take over the spot from Cena

#3 - All the prior "heels" were WAY better on the mic than Roman Reigns

I really hope this whole thing was a "test" for Reigns and he either improves from this or has his "push" slowed WAY down. Sadly, I doubt that's the case though.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

WOW. They put the full, uncut promo on their WWE channel!






Keep in mind that the WWE Channel almost NEVER does this for any of their segments.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Damn, some of those lines actually got to Roman, that poor bloke lol. But I do have to say, for this one, I'm Cenation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



PrinceofPush said:


> WOW. They put the full, uncut promo on their WWE channel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also didn't mute the bits where Reigns said "bitch". I'll take them uploading the uncut version as a good sign. The short version got 1.8m views on their channel and the segment clearly did it's work and turned things around for this match/program and has everyone talking about it. It also likely shows that they were pleased with how the segment turned out.

In any case, I am looking forward to see how they follow it up next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Days later, and that was an absolute raping that makes the outcome of the match secondary.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The only thing people are going to remember at the end the day who wins the match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm convinced!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

So they're happy with the segment? They're glad their guy got embarrassed? I seriously don't get it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Yeah people are talking about the segment, but only because Roman did horrible and got his ass handed to him. I guess as long as people are talking about it, right? lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Can't Cena cut promos backwards?

After Roman beats him, he should come out on Raw and cut that entire verbal beating in reverse, to undo the damage. Pretty sure that's how life works.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Yeah people are talking about the segment, but only because Roman did horrible and got his ass handed to him. I guess as long as people are talking about it, right? lol


*The controversy is that Cena did his bullshit again. He tried to cut a promo and failed. He can't cut a promo within a character because he doesn't have one. If that wasn't the pot calling the kettle black on Monday, then I don't know what the fuck is anymore. People aren't talking about this feud because it's red hot. They're talking about it because the first promo was a complete disaster all thanks to John Cena.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Damn, some of those lines actually got to Roman, that poor bloke lol. But I do have to say, for this one, I'm Cenation.


*And you'd probably take Oasis over The Beatles. Lol.*


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *And you'd probably take Oasis over The Beatles. Lol.*


And Roman is The Beatles?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> The only thing people are going to remember at the end the day who wins the match


People knew Roman was winning the match before the promo started.

I'm amazed that this promo was apparently completely scripted and what they wanted, because Cena ate Roman and shat him out. This is Cena's greatest burial yet and he didn't even have to break a sweat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



ste1592 said:


> And Roman is The Beatles?


Maybe "The Shitty Beatles" from Wayne's World :draper2


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *And you'd probably take Oasis over The Beatles. Lol.*


nobody gives a fook who takes who over what, if cena hadnt existed then reigns might not be getting the shit he is now. Id take cena over reigns just because I at least really liked cena when he mildly interesting and again, cena was more my era of guys so my opinion would be swayed.

anyways, roman aint no beatles, hogan is probably the beatles of wrestling tbh in terms of his influence.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



blackholeson said:


> *And you'd probably take Oasis over The Beatles. Lol.*


Actually you have that one wrong, I would take The Beatles over Oasis!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> People knew Roman was winning the match before the promo started.


I would agree if he wasn't facing Cena. With Cena its unsure


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> I would agree if he wasn't facing Cena. With Cena its unsure


If Roman isn't winning at No Mercy then - uuuugggghhhhhh - things will continue until he does go over Cena


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Beating Reigns in a promo battle is like beating a wheelchair kid in a fight. It's not hard.

And lol at the people shitting on Reigns mic skills when their faves are not legendary talkers themselves.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



deepelemblues said:


> If Roman isn't winning at No Mercy then - uuuugggghhhhhh - things will continue until he does go over Cena


I can see this feud being a series TBH.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Guess Vince wants people to think Roman is being buried thinking it'll bring him support. Won't work


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



UniversalGleam said:


> anyways, roman aint no beatles,* hogan is probably the beatles of wrestling *tbh in terms of his influence.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



promoter2003 said:


>


had the beatles not come along first, this wouldve been what people remembered

https://youtu.be/BxtCTaCxDUc?t=28


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



attituderocks said:


> Beating Reigns in a promo battle is like beating a wheelchair kid in a fight. It's not hard.
> 
> And lol at the people shitting on Reigns mic skills when their faves are not legendary talkers themselves.


The much anticipated promo battle between Reigns and The Trasharaja


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> I would agree if he wasn't facing Cena. With Cena its unsure


Roman not being the one to get the win in the end is literaly a non option. And it would be stupid anyway; one can like or dislike Roman, but if they are hellbent on making him the top guy, he has to beat Cena.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

They just found Roman's body on the cross streets Evisceration Boulevard and OutOfHisLeague Lane. He was survived by his wife and three children. May he Rest In Peace


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ste1592 said:


> Roman not being the one to get the win in the end is literaly a non option. And it would be stupid anyway; one can like or dislike Roman, but if they are hellbent on making him the top guy, he has to beat Cena.


Unless they make this feud a series


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



wwe9391 said:


> Unless they make this feud a series


If they make a series Roman will either be the one with most wins or the one that wins when it matters most. As he should, because it's dumb to have the heir lose to the old lion, unless the old lion is still there to stay and the heir is only apparent.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

after Monday, Roman has no business being the heir apparent...once hes' officially that, how can he carry feuds with shit promo skills like that?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*Great back & forth, I thought Reigns did well. Cena knocked it out the park.*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> The only thing people are going to remember at the end the day who wins the match


 I could give zero fucks about their match, they buried their heir on live tv. This isn't Punk-Cena where fans rallied behind Punk after he broke kayfabe and shit on the WWE.



wwe9391 said:


> I can see this feud being a series TBH.


 Who cares who wins? Fans hate them both and know how it ends. There's zero anticipation for this match as the outcome is a given. This isn't Rock-Hogan, Rock-Cena or Tanahashi-Okada, it's nowhere near it. If it were at least you'd have the star power or match quality.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I have a bad feeling this is leading to a road to redemption for Roman, he loses to Cena here then they build him back up during the RTWM probably getting a victory over Cena at Fastlane on his way to getting the title back :fuckthis


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Dolorian said:


> I think Reigns' response to Cena's claim that he was just a copy of him was fine. What Cena said at the end of the promo is stuff Reigns could have responded to as well but it would seem that the segment was written so as to give Cena the last word. Yet to his two statements, Reigns could respond with something along the lines of...
> 
> _"I am here because you can't do your job"_ - Question Cena's passion for the business, he is always saying that he loves WWE and what not, tell him that what he is saying makes it seem that he would rather be doing movies.
> 
> ...


 Are you for real? He can do it better part time because he actually draws lmao. And despite not main eventing WM and taking a back seat he's still far and away is their biggest merch mover and biggest name. In ring is more or less the same and on the mic? We saw how far apart they are on Monday.

Btw, when he meant "do it better part time", he mean't it as as the top guy/top star, something Cena is whenever he's on the show, regardless of whether he is opening or closing PPVs.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Just love how every Cena fan has turned on him because he is schilling their boy and not some "vanilla midget" from the indies.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



UniversalGleam said:


> had the beatles not come along first, this wouldve been what people remembered
> 
> https://youtu.be/BxtCTaCxDUc?t=28


If only Auto-Tune existed a few years earlier, what might have been..?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Just love how every Cena fan has turned on him because he is schilling their boy and not some "vanilla midget" from the indies.


 Love how some predetermined result is supposed to cover for Cena/WWE exposing Roman to the world.

This isn't boxing or MMA where you can be clowned in the build up and later redeem yourself by dominating or KOing your opponent in the ring/octagon.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It's just amazing how Roman's fans still think he's above everyone lol


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



MC 16 said:


> Just love how every Cena fan has turned on him because he is schilling their boy and not some "vanilla midget" from the indies.


This. They were all hanging off Cenas nuts a few months ago when he was cutting these promos on AJ Styles, who at least didn't botch all of his lines and choke on his words the entire segment like Reigns did.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AmWolves10 said:


> This. They were all hanging off Cenas nuts a few months ago when he was cutting these promos on AJ Styles, who at least didn't botch all of his lines and choke on his words the entire segment like Reigns did.


 AJ kept it kayfabe, do you think he gives a fuck about respect or some Rumble poster? He sold being 'humiliated' by Cena brilliantly.

If you've followed AJ in interviews, you'll know it meant nothing. 

Interviewer: "Would you rather quit WWE now or never get paid for it?" 
AJ: "Quit the WWE. I'm 39, I've got to make a living while I can."





From 1:18


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Now, now....we all know that Cena should have patiently sat there and given Reigns time to remember his line. Even if it took five minutes. He should have just stood there with his thumb up his ass as opposed to saving the segment. Bad...bad..bad. Roll up a newspaper and hit him on the nose with it. He's also such a douchbag for daring to laugh at him for accusing him of using a "Shuffle" to bury people. That's not funny. This is serious business here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Now, now....we all know that Cena should have patiently sat there and given Reigns time to remember his line. Even if it took five minutes. He should have just stood there with his thumb up his ass as opposed to saving the segment. Bad...bad..bad. Roll up a newspaper and hit him on the nose with it. He's also such a douchbag for daring to laugh at him for accusing him of using a "Shuffle" to bury people. That's not funny. This is serious business here.


 Shut up, John :reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I refuse to believe dat the "complete package" Romans Reigns was obliterated by John Cena. :reigns2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> AJ kept it kayfabe, do you think he gives a fuck about respect or some Rumble poster? He sold being 'humiliated' by Cena brilliantly.
> 
> If you've followed AJ in interviews, you'll know it meant nothing.
> 
> ...


I actually never had a problem with Cenas promo on Styles. I respect them both and I don't have any problem with the decision that either of them made. Cena went to Hollywood so he doesn't have to be sticking to this lame wwe shit and can actually do something that appears fun for him. Styles left the indies and NJPW because he got offered a contract from WWE that couldn't be refuse despite at his age. Of course he would have rather stayed in New Japan and he has done nothing but praise them since leaving, but he had a family and retirement to think about. Cena kind of buried the wwe in his promo against Styles bytelling him he'd rather be in NJPW still


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Shut up, John :reigns


Funniest part of the promo for me. He proverbially poured the blood in the water and told John it was time for the feast to begin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Now, now....we all know that Cena should have patiently sat there and given Reigns time to remember his line. Even if it took five minutes. He should have just stood there with his thumb up his ass as opposed to saving the segment. Bad...bad..bad. Roll up a newspaper and hit him on the nose with it. He's also such a douchbag for daring to laugh at him for accusing him of using a "Shuffle" to bury people. That's not funny. This is serious business here.


What amazes me is that he didn't just go off script and just say something instead of standing around like a dumbass. He's not Titus O'Neil, he's ROMAN REIGNS. Vince will not do ANYTHING to him. It's shit like this, the lack of basic wrestling instincts, that even if he actually HAD talent would still hold him back from replacing Cena. When Cena shot back at him about how he needs to learn how to cut a promo, that was exactly the right response. A worked shoot response to a worked shoot promo, with almost no time to improvise.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What amazes me is that he didn't just go off script and just say something instead of standing around like a dumbass. He's not Titus O'Neil, he's ROMAN REIGNS. Vince will not do ANYTHING to him. It's shit like this, the lack of basic wrestling instincts, that even if he actually HAD talent would still hold him back from replacing Cena. When Cena shot back at him about how he needs to learn how to cut a promo, that was exactly the right response. A worked shoot response to a worked shoot promo, with almost no time to improvise.


What gets me is how his fans are trying to write this off as being some mistake that anyone could make. Yes, mistakes happen, but this is the guy that is supposed to be the lead representative for this billion dollar company. He's paid very fucking well and I think there are reasonable expectations that should come along with that. Him standing there looking like a deer in headlights because he doesn't know what to do in a basic promo setting after five years in the company is not something I'd be ok with if I was his boss. It's like that with any job. It's like being a firefighter and when the alarm sounds you go hop in your personal vehicle as opposed to the fire truck and head to the fire. It's like a surgeon showing up for surgery after being out gardening and not bothering to clean their hands. It's the basic 101 shit and Roman should be well past that by now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



attituderocks said:


> Beating Reigns in a promo battle is like beating a wheelchair kid in a fight. It's not hard.
> 
> And lol at the people shitting on Reigns mic skills when their faves are not legendary talkers themselves.


 Our favorites don't forget their lines or slur and stumble across their words like a nervous wreck. Nor have they fucked up the retirement match of an icon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> So are you blaming Reigns because he was scripted to no win that promo? Start to disliking Reigns because he couldnt go up on the mic against argurably one of the greatest talkers (Even if I hate him) of all time only makes you look like a bandwagon fan who never liked him anyways.
> 
> Simple fact is Reigns strong point was never mic skills and it never will, he could improve a lot with the years, hell he could become better than nobody ever thought he would be, but he will never be an all time great on the mic or even close, because not everybody is born to be a great talker.
> 
> ...


 CASUALS? :lmao

This is the first thought that comes to mind when someone mentions Roman Reigns to them...


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I just love how appropriate the signage was for this segment: 










Roman looked legit angry when Cena teased him while struggling to deliver his promo. 
Roman: "You're gonna bring out your shuffle"

I really don't want to Cena to endorse Roman. Ever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



307858 said:


> I just love how appropriate the signage was for this segment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This gif has to forever be associated with Roman. His delusional marks live by the excuse of casuals when there is no metric that supports their claim. No one outside the wrestling circle knows who or what the fuck a Roman Reigns is.










Delusional geeks :lmao

Must burn them to know that midget in the gif drew more in one night than Roman could in a hundred careers :lol


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> CASUALS? :lmao
> 
> This is the first thought that comes to mind when someone mentions Roman Reigns to them...


I doubt you even get out of your house, how the fuck would you even interact with a casual fan.

:ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What amazes me is that he didn't just go off script and just say something instead of standing around like a dumbass. He's not Titus O'Neil, he's ROMAN REIGNS. Vince will not do ANYTHING to him. It's shit like this, the lack of basic wrestling instincts, that even if he actually HAD talent would still hold him back from replacing Cena. When Cena shot back at him about how he needs to learn how to cut a promo, that was exactly the right response. A worked shoot response to a worked shoot promo, with almost no time to improvise.


 Ah, Roman's wrestling instincts...










Found this gem on google, he barely got off the ground (tbf not entirely on him here, still goes to show how bad the match was) :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> This gif has to forever be associated with Roman. His delusional marks live by the excuse of casuals when there is no metric that supports their claim. *No one outside the wrestling circle knows who or what the fuck a Roman Reigns is.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The Rock eclipsing all! 
Roman not on Cena's level. 
Not on Nikki Bella's level. Nikki Bella's twins>>>Roman
Roman not on par with fidget spinners! 

WWE, what'chu doing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> I doubt you even get out of your house, how the fuck would you even interact with a casual fan.
> 
> :ha


 Roman will forever be the guy who couldn't replace Cena and fucked up Taker's last match i.e. a massive failure.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



307858 said:


> I just love how appropriate the signage was for this segment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually Roman Reigns will pin Cena 1, 2, 3, and Cena will hold up Roman Reigns' hand at the end of the match and point at him :vince2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Roman will forever be the guy who couldn't replace Cena and fucked up Taker's last match i.e. a massive failure.


 And got a babyface Rock booed :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AmWolves10 said:


> Eventually Roman Reigns will pin Cena 1, 2, 3, and Cena will hold up Roman Reigns' hand at the end of the match and point at him :vince2


Oh I know:


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Roman will forever be the guy who couldn't replace Cena and fucked up Taker's last match i.e. a massive failure.


No, he will be remembered as the ALL TIME GREAT that ended's Taker careers and stole his yard, retired John Cena, fucked Brock Lesnar at wrestlemania and went to Hollywood to become rich after fucking smarks existence.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> No, he will be remembered as the ALL TIME GREAT that ended's Taker careers and stole his yard, retired John Cena, fucked Brock Lesnar at wrestlemania and went to Hollywood to become rich after fucking smarks existence.


 Roman can't cut a 2 minute promo, do you think any D list movie would want a Z list Khal Drogo who couldn't draw flies to horseshit? :heston


Do you think Roman will ever be respected? 

Cena eventually got the fans respect as a lot of them were fans of when growing up. He got over organically before the WWE butchered him. Roman however was handpicked by Vince and never did that. I don't think he can do it, he doesn't have the mic work, charisma, charm or character to win the fans respect.

And you can go on about WM main events all you like. I, for one, would take the love and respect of fans over kayfabe accomplishments which are forgotten. That's something you probably would want, having watched Bootleg Cena bomb in two consecutive WM main events.. :lol


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> No, he will be remembered as the ALL TIME GREAT that ended's Taker careers and stole his yard, retired John Cena, fucked Brock Lesnar at wrestlemania and went to Hollywood to become rich after fucking smarks existence.


Here's the thing about ALL TIME GREATS. Those that I consider to be in that elite category.....when I was watching them I knew I was watching something truly special. I never wanted it to end. All time greats isn't something that someone falls into years later. Sometimes it does happen where someone gains respect and is seen is as "well, they really weren't as bad as I thought back then". That's not all time great level though. He might be able to sway perception some over the years, but never to the point where you're delusional mind seems to believe. 

As far as Taker goes, the hate and disdain for the match hasn't worn off at all and we are months past it. In comparison, let's look at how the audience felt about Shawn after retiring Ric. Yeah, he got booed the next night some, but it was quickly back to business as usual for him as he was respected enough to be awarded the honor in the eyes of the fans. If you think some magical epiphany is going to come over people and they're suddenly going to some day rank Taker's retirement among the other great career matches.....well....there's that whole delusional thing again. 

Who cares about the Brock rub at this point? It's already been given to Goldberg. Joe was allowed to go out there and look highly competitive against him. Hell, for all we know, Braun may pick up a win. It may be next years WM main event, but it's no longer a huge career accomplishment. 

Here's the thing about Hollywood. Remembering your lines is an even bigger part of your job there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Ah, Roman's wrestling instincts...


It's just amazing. I've literally never seen Taker blow that spot before. Not a single time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's just amazing. I've literally never seen Taker blow that spot before. Not a single time.


 The worst thing about it is Roman tried to save it, even though he must have known he didn't have the strength to dead lift Taker and proceeded to hit him with the millionth SMP of the match after he failed :lol

It's like his go to move...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Flair Flop said:


> Here's the thing about ALL TIME GREATS. Those that I consider to be in that elite category.....when I was watching them I knew I was watching something truly special. I never wanted it to end. All time greats isn't something that someone falls into years later. Sometimes it does happen where someone gains respect and is seen is as "well, they really weren't as bad as I thought back then". That's not all time great level though. He might be able to sway perception some over the years, but never to the point where you're delusional mind seems to believe.
> 
> As far as Taker goes, the hate and disdain for the match hasn't worn off at all and we are months past it. In comparison, let's look at how the audience felt about Shawn after retiring Ric. Yeah, he got booed the next night some, but it was quickly back to business as usual for him as he was respected enough to be awarded the honor in the eyes of the fans. If you think some magical epiphany is going to come over people and they're suddenly going to some day rank Taker's retirement among the other great career matches.....well....there's that whole delusional thing again.
> 
> ...


No director will want to work with Roman reigns. They will probably have to reshoot his scenes multiple times as he botches all his lines.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



AmWolves10 said:


> No director will want to work with Roman reigns. They will probably have to reshoot his scenes multiple times as he botches all his lines.


Of course not, they'll have to add "bitch" to every one of his lines just to get any emotion out of him.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Roman can't cut a 2 minute promo, do you think any D list movie would want a Z list Khal Drogo who couldn't draw flies to horseshit? :heston
> 
> 
> Do you think Roman will ever be respected?
> ...


Your respect is irrelevant.

When it's all said and done Reigns will be remembered as one of the GOATs and the biggest star of his generation, you can cry and moan on wrestling boards all do you want, 10 years from now you will be just talking about how great his carer was, starting with the big impact of The Shield and how he always tore the house down against guys like Strowman, Lesnar, Styles, etc.

But don't worry, Roman will comeback after getting rich in hollywood to put some indy guys over in some indy style matches with a lot of fuging moves, so you smarks will ending up licking his ass and giving him your irrelevant "respect", or you can keep hating him, who gives a shit.

But GOAT will be GOATS, anyways.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Your respect is irrelevant.
> 
> When it's all said and done Reigns will be remembered as one of the GOATs and the biggest star of his generation, you can cry and moan on wrestling boards all do you want, 10 years from now you will be just talking about how great his carer was, starting with the big impact of The Shield and how he always tore the house down against guys like Strowman, Lesnar, Styles, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> The worst thing about it is Roman tried to save it, even though he must have known he didn't have the strength to dead lift Taker and proceeded to hit him with the millionth SMP of the match after he failed :lol
> 
> It's like his go to move...


He really needs to knock that shit off. He wrestles like he's a video game character. The fact that he can't think of anything else to do really doesn't speak well of his wrestling abilities which are so highly acclaimed for...some reason. Probably because he's hidden behind gimmick matches and people need to convince themselves of some merit for him to be the top guy or they'll have a mental breakdown.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Your respect is irrelevant.
> 
> When it's all said and done Reigns will be remembered as one of the GOATs and the biggest star of his generation, you can cry and moan on wrestling boards all do you want, 10 years from now you will be just talking about how great his carer was, starting with the big impact of The Shield and how he always tore the house down against guys like Strowman, Lesnar, Styles, etc.
> 
> ...


Except in the indies they don't move spam nearly as much as Roman already doesn't.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Your respect is irrelevant.
> 
> When it's all said and done Reigns will be remembered as one of the GOATs and the biggest star of his generation, you can cry and moan on wrestling boards all do you want, 10 years from now you will be just talking about how great his carer was, starting with the big impact of The Shield and how he always tore the house down against guys like Strowman, Lesnar, Styles, etc.
> 
> ...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> He really needs to knock that shit off. He wrestles like he's a video game character. The fact that he can't think of anything else to do really doesn't speak well of his wrestling abilities which are so highly acclaimed for...some reason. Probably because he's hidden behind gimmick matches and people need to convince themselves of some merit for him to be the top guy or they'll have a mental breakdown.


The geeks here think because Roman reigns has finisher fests with lots of near falls, and signature move spamming that his matches are amazing


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lykos said:


> Your respect is irrelevant.
> 
> When it's all said and done Reigns will be remembered as one of the GOATs and the biggest star of his generation, you can cry and moan on wrestling boards all do you want, 10 years from now you will be just talking about how great his carer was, starting with the big impact of The Shield and how he always tore the house down against guys like Strowman, Lesnar, Styles, etc.
> 
> ...


10 years from now? Interesting timetable you handed me to work with here as incidentally we are getting well into being 10 years removed from Cena's prime. Do you see those that hated his time of dominance changing their opinion of said period? I personally haven't seen much of that at all. What I have seen is people that have softened their stance on him as pertaining to his current run where tweaks have been made to his character. Those that think that period sucked then....yep, from my observations they still seem pretty dead set that it still sucks. Cena will never universally be accepted into the ALL TIME GREATS category like Austin, Hogan, and Rock because he was the man in a shitty era. Reigns doesn't even have as much support as Cena had and you're trying to convince me he will be remembered as elite. Yeah....sure thing. What the hell is it that the Roman kool aid is spiked with? Please share.


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

He may be destroyed on mic,but none of it is real...
You know WWE wresters get a script sheet before show? Every single word is made up for them to say.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Shishara said:


> He may be destroyed on mic,but none of it is real...
> You know WWE wresters get a script sheet before show? Every single word is made up for them to say.


Even if it's scripted, that doesn't mean there aren't nuggets of truth embedded:

Fact: Cena was moved as a "free agent" to Raw because Roman and a Roman-centric title scene is tanking the ratings

Fact: The audience is still wondering why Roman is heavily pushed. Is he fucking Vince/Steph Infection?


Fact: Roman has a hard time stringing words together to form a promo. He's basically the 3ku1 of promos.

Fact: John Cena's work as a part-timer eclipses that of Roman's work as a full-timer

It is erroneous to equate scripted with falsehood. The news is scripted but it's a reflection of events backed up by empirical evidence (let's keep it simple and not get into #FakeNews, etc)


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Very few historically could murk an A game Cena on a professional context. Even recently, You go back to the 2015 feud with Brock: Cena more than held his own with an on-point Heyman and when moving away from the protective-to-Rock scriptson that crib notes comment murked one of Hollywood's biggest stars.

Now, if someone wanted to destroy the Cena character by dismantling the "hustle loyalty respect" mantra with a mix of worked and shoot comments ranging from Cena's adultery allegations in his old marriage, slip in some worked heel comments about needing cameras for his charity work and take additional unsuspected cheap shots at Cnea's relationship with Nikki and take shots at her, you could get Cena. Given Cena's role in WWE's CSR, you would mic cut in a second and likely reprimanded if not fired though.

Not worth it and might make ya look bad down the line.


----------



## TenStrowmans (Aug 29, 2017)

*Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

I'm not knocking the promo, I realized watching it that terms like "Buries young talent" and "part timer" are fixtures in iwc lingo.

I say it myself lol. Cena and Roman were saying the exact same things we all say in wrestling cyber zone. 

WWE actually reads these boards looking for ideas, I think we should take advantage and start posting segments and feuds we'll like to see.

The promo was basically WWE telling us they listen to us that's why I give them breaks and passes because they do try and listen to us.

Promo was great.


----------



## Badshah e Hind (May 25, 2017)

*Re: Roman reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

yep that was the only way they could get smarks invested in the feud and not shit all over their match. By having them incorporate IWC criticism of both men into their promos.

It worked as all over wrestling forums and message boards. members of the IWC have had their wanking socks out over the fact they kept breaking kayfabe.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TenStrowmans (Aug 29, 2017)

*Re: Roman reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



Badshah e Hind said:


> yep that was the only way they could get smarks invested in the feud and not shit all over their match. By having them incorporate IWC criticism of both men into their promos.
> 
> It worked as all over wrestling forums and message boards. members of the IWC have had their wanking socks out over the fact they kept breaking kayfabe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of breaking kayfabe,it takes more skill to do a promo written in character. But to each its own.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Well at least they acknowledge that Roman isn't doing very well lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Roman is getting better on the mic the way chain restaurants "spice it up"


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Cena sounded like a WWE superstar. Roman Reigns sounded like a choked up geek who was meeting his hero.


----------



## TenStrowmans (Aug 29, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena sounded like a WWE superstar. Roman Reigns sounded like a choked up geek who was meeting his hero.


I meant the dialogue of the promo. Not their voices.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Yes. The promo was fine but I didnt like certain terms such as "heel turn" and shovel. Try to keep it abit kayfabe even when you are shooting.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

I like the breaking of kayfabe when it's subtle like "Sunny Days". It's a bit excessive when CM Punk addresses Triple Nose as Paul Levesque. That being said , the promo (at least on Cena's end) was fine.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

It's your typical Cena feud since CM Punk.



307858 said:


> I like the breaking of kayfabe when it's subtle like "Sunny Days". It's a bit excessive when CM Punk addresses Triple Nose as Paul Levesque. That being said , the promo (at least in Cena's end) was fine.


I had no idea what Shawn meant when he said that until years later.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

*Yeah it was a terrible promo for both guys and didn't make either guy look good.*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



JDP2016 said:


> It's your typical Cena feud since CM Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the sunny days thing didn't register with me at all. I was young at the time, but not _that_ young and I didn't even think of Sunny. I'm guessing you'd probably have had to have been a dirt sheets reader or somehow close enough to a wrestler to have heard some gossip for that to have meant much.



*To the OP's point:* It was obviously nothing but IWC talking points and not a shoot by any stretch of the imagination. I even question whether the 'awkward pause' was scripted in or not. It got people talking, so, in that respect, it did it's job. It will probably keep the smarky PPV crowd from shitting all over the match because of the intrigue surrounding it now, but, IMO, it does the guys involved, the other wrestlers in WWE, and WWE itself no favors at all.

Cena's feuds have, for the most part, been a rehash of his feud with CM Punk. Where does he go from here?

"John Cena, you bury all the young talent!"

*Smarks and casuals yawn because they've heard it before*

"Braun Strowman, you're nothing but a strongman turned wrestler and you're too green to be in the ring with me, you've been carried in all your matches by workers twice as good as you!"

*Smarks gasp and casuals are confused as John Cena and Braun Strowman proceed to have an argument about who Vince will book to go over in their match.*

Would that cause a lot of talk? Sure. It's also the exact equivalent of Tyrion telling Cersei, "I deserve to be ruler of the Seven Kingdoms more than you, I'm a far better actor and I've been nominated for twice as many Golden Globes as you have, but the scriptwriters don't like me because I'm a little person!"

Are all the wrestlers going to start cutting promos like this? If not, how are we to take them seriously? If Seth and Sheamus start arguing about the title, is Seth supposed to bring up that he was in ROH earning his stripes while Sheamus was working out with Hunter and devaluing the WHC? Should Sheamus retort that he only lifted with HHH one time and he put in his time on the indies in Ireland where it's three times as hard to break out?

If they'd been willing to let go of Roman/Braun instead of streatching it out, they could have moved Reigns to SD and had a proper build towards this instead of trying to rush it and get some cheap heat. If they'd been willing to let go of Reigns/Cena for the time being, this could have been built slowly sometime next year and there wouldn't have needed to be this mess of a promo,ever, but here we are.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



TenStrowmans said:


> I'm not a fan of breaking kayfabe,it takes more skill to do a promo written in character. But to each its own.


 Punk broke kayfabe because he had a legitimate gripe. This was a desperate attempt from McMahon to save *his *dream match, some may have fell for it and you gotta love Cena for saying shit every fan thinks, but I'm most definitely going to still shit over this match. 

We all know the result of this feud and the match will likely be shit as well as both are WWE style wrestlers and quite limited. It will either be a sig/finisher spam or a match with smoke and mirrors. They cannot put a straight up wrestling match because of their wrestling levels and lack of fan investment in the two.

Just hoping fans aren't blinded by the worked shoot (as great it was to see Roman getting exposed) and crap all over the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



Asmodeus said:


> Yeah, the sunny days thing didn't register with me at all. I was young at the time, but not _that_ young and I didn't even think of Sunny. I'm guessing you'd probably have had to have been a dirt sheets reader or somehow close enough to a wrestler to have heard some gossip for that to have meant much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cena is untouchable, we thought Roman was the same before last Monday. The thing is, if they go in hard on Cena and bring up things like infidelity, they're only going to hurt Cena's brand.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

It probably won't get shit on. But I hope it doesn't get an awesome chant because that means they'll have even more incentive to keep Roman where he is


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Unfortunately, shooting is the new kayfabe. The business has become so open about its trade secrets that instead of trying to pretend it's real while it's fake, they just tell us it's fake, but they think what they're telling us in that fake narrative is bullshit, because they don't realize it's not bullshit, but we do. They've worked themselves into such a fantasy that they're always right and nobody knows better than them that they actually believe that they're fooling us by telling us something that's completely true, because they think it's a lie. It's surreal as hell.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

So Cena is going to have to carry this whole feud huh? Roman has been there almost five years and he still can't talk and carry a feud so do the WWE expect him to start being great at promos?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



RubberbandGoat said:


> So Cena is going to have to carry this whole feud huh? Roman has been there almost five years and he still can't talk and carry a feud so do the WWE expect him to start being great at promos?


Nah, on Monday they'll kick it up another notch and Reigns will tell Cena, "My workrate's better than yours and your matches are nothing but finisher spam!"

It'll be that much more exciting to see who emerges victorious from the epic battle they should have in the ring. 

Of course, if Reigns wins you can expect this to continue when Cena gets a re-match by claiming he was actually booked to win, but he just didn't kick out of the spear fast enough. That'll put asses in seats.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Oh man I'd laugh so hard if Cena no sells a Super Man Punch by just standing there instead of going down...Can you imagine him just looking at Roman afterward giving him the You Can't See Me gesture? If Cena went into business for himself during that match and even kicked out of the spear...wow, just wow...Not like Vince can do anything.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



RubberbandGoat said:


> So Cena is going to have to carry this whole feud huh? Roman has been there almost five years and he still can't talk and carry a feud so do the WWE expect him to start being great at promos?


Nugguh, your non stop bullshit talking on Reigns has become stale.

Fuck you and fuck Cena.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

It was hilarious watching them trade the same insults back and forth. Pretty much everything they said was true of both of them.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*

Need to keep some kayfabe in the promos.

Punk's promo was good because it was true and lots of it needed to be said. It's a rare occasion, not the standard.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



Miss Sally said:


> Need to keep some kayfabe in the promos.
> 
> Punk's promo was good because it was true and lots of it needed to be said. It's a rare occasion, not the standard.


To both men's credit though, it's not like anything Cena and Roman said wasn't true.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Here's what puzzles me about the segment. The commentators were s......ing.
Doesn't Vince tell them to do that? I've heard the fake laughter is something he really pushes, but this time it was directed against Reigns, who they continually protect even when fans boo him.

It was obviously a work. But was there an element of Vince relieving some frustration at Reigns because business has been in decline?


----------



## si1927 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Now I'm no Reigns fan and I blame WWE booking for completely screwing this guys character up.

But to all the people celebrating or revelling in Dena destroying Reigns on the mic at Raw I'd say this, Monday told us two things. 1) Reigns is no where near main event level on the mic which any sane wrestling fan knows already and 2) Vince and the office know the exact reasons why Reigns is constantly booed and rejected by the audience as Cena addressed pretty much all those reasons exactly so this shows us they know why and they will continue to book him this way regardless.

To me I think they are delusional enough that they think the hard-core audience will turn on Dena and feel sympathy for Reigns and thus finally hail him as the new Top babyface. This again tells us how out of touch Vince is.

Cena will continue to dominate Reigns on the mic and then they will have a good match that will end with Cena hitting 3 or 4 AA's and look on in disbelief as the 'big dog' Can t be b3at and hits a spear to shock the world (not really). Then Cena will shake his hand and raise it cos he earned his respect. The big dog is finally earned the respect of the wwe fans yay!! ???????

Let's face it there is a very high perc3ntage chance of this exact scernario which is frustrating, boring and embarrassing. I truly feel for Reigns because he's improved a lot in the ring but his booking keeps fans hating him. Should have turned on Ambrose when they fought over title and aligned with heel manager who can talk or aligned with an Authority stable and been portrayed as the chosen one that everybody knows he is.

Logic Rules!!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



ste1592 said:


> To both men's credit though, it's not like anything Cena and Roman said wasn't true.


Tbh the bit where Cena said fans hold the key was bullcrap. Other than that it was great. Unfortunetaly for Roman he cut the best promo of his career after the biggest screw up of his career.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman Reigns and John Cena sounded like two fans online arguing LOL*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Tbh the bit where Cena said fans hold the key was bullcrap. Other than that it was great. Unfortunetaly for Roman he cut the best promo of his career after the biggest screw up of his career.


Yeah, I agree, that part was bullshit. But the rest wasn't wrong, in my opinion.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Was a fan of Cena til 2007-2008 then I just got tired of him.

I am all-in Cena for this feud. Fuck Reigns and his shitty attempt at a superman.

Convinced Reigns was a ploy by Vince to get us to cheer Cena again LMAO.

Reigns is truly a poor mans Cena as he is worse than Cena at every single thing.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

At the end of the day, Reigns is winning so what Cena did is for nothing more than a cheap pop and to get people hyped for the match.
#allaworkpeople


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm not going to defend Roman for forgetting his lines, it's happened to him multiple times and he's proven that he can't improvise for shit. That said there's absolutely nobody who can look good against Cena in a segment when they're forced to regurgitate the same old smarky meta talking points while Cena gets to dress them down however he sees fit. I couldn't believe they went down that same road with Roman of all people. You'd think they'd give better and fresher material to someone they're priming as the next FOTC.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



BulletClubFangirl said:


> I'm not going to defend Roman for forgetting his lines, it's happened to him multiple times and he's proven that he can't improvise for shit. That said there's absolutely nobody who can look good against Cena in a segment when they're forced to regurgitate the same old smarky meta talking points while Cena gets to dress them down however he sees fit. I couldn't believe they went down that same road with Roman of all people. You'd think they'd give better and fresher material to someone they're priming as the next FOTC.


You got it twisted. This whole thing twisted. The gloves came off. As much as Cena dressed down Reigns is as much as he could have dressed down Cena. He just couldn't. He got s h o o k. He could've taken it a lot of different places. He could've taken it internally and brushed aside Cena's bullshit because at the end of the day Reigns has inevitability on his side. Use it.

I mean Reigns could have done this and he could've done that. But he dint. Cuz he couldn't. It's not Cena's fault that the guy has no imagination.

Reigns has a lot of upside and potential but he's still not all there. Is that really everyone else's fault but his?

It's not about "he's the next FOTC how could they leave him so alone and defenseless against a savage like Cena dear lawd". If Reigns was worthy of his push, he'd have been able to defend himself. He'd have come up with something new and fresh and captivating. But he was defenseless and that's all on him


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

"I'm still here because you can't do your job"

Truer words have never been said.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



King Jesus said:


> It's not about "he's the next FOTC how could they leave him so alone and defenseless against a savage like Cena dear lawd". If Reigns was worthy of his push, he'd have been able to defend himself. He'd have come up with something new and fresh and captivating. But he was defenseless and that's all on him


What's he supposed to do, though? If he's scripted to say what he says and Cena's scripted to say what he says and the script calls for Cena to win their first encounter, he can't defend himself, that's the way it goes. 

It just gets ridiculous when Cena's part is to say, "I'm here because you can't carry the company in my absence, you should be ashamed." How are they supposed to have a match over that, what does winning that match even mean, then? If he'd stuck to, "You're a lesser version of me," that's fine, that's something two dudes can fight over, the rest of the stuff, which is the stuff that's gotten people interested, was stupid for WWE to put out there because Cena's going soon and I guarantee, no one else is going to be slinging around 'real' stuff like that. Highlighting that 'this is real talk as opposed to all the fake shit we normally do' seems so dumb to me.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Reigns acted all heelish and smugh that promo. Having Cena shitting on Reigns by saying "he doesn't earn anything, so he doesn't respect him" (quite ironic coming from him), to get a cheap pop fro the smarks and pandering the shit out of the crowd by putin over IWC favorites, like the annoying cunt he is.

Seems like Vince is using Reigns nuclear heat to make Cena in IWC darling, manipulating all you idiots to cheer him. So this feud can get an one side reaction and not a "you both suck chant"

Now, peole here hate Roman so much they will not give a shit, but quite frankly, is fucking sickening watching Cena sucks's smarks dick so hard, the same fanbase that has been shitting on him all his career, just to get a cheap pop.

Its actually sad and funny, keep cheering Cena.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

The Cena hate has simmered down over the years. Besides, Reigns is the default heel in all his feuds since Mania 32. He was never going to be a face against Cena.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*










Okay then.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

It’s designed to put over Reigns to me. They’re going to have Cena continue to do run down Reigns, Reigns will beat him at No Mercy, and then the next night on Raw Cena will praise him and tell him he was wrong for about 20 minutes before Cena leaves again.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

so they want Reigns to be a heel?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

them wanting Reigns to be a heel just means they realized nothing will work.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> so they want Reigns to be a heel?


Reigns switches from heel to face during feuds, he is only a heel in this feud because smarks would shit on both guys drugin their match if wasnt the case.

He will be a babyface again after beating Cena. But Cena will get benefited from this shit too, Vince is manipulating smarks to respect Cena, probably wants some during all of the years of the smarks shitting on him, buh.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

hes' going to have to be a heel again for the Brock feud.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Seems legit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lykos said:


> Reigns acted all heelish and smugh that promo. Having Cena shitting on Reigns by saying* "he doesn't earn anything, so he doesn't respect him" (quite ironic coming from him)*, to get a cheap pop fro the smarks and pandering the shit out of the crowd by putin over IWC favorites, like the annoying cunt he is.
> 
> Seems like Vince is using Reigns nuclear heat to make Cena in IWC darling, manipulating all you idiots to cheer him. So this feud can get an one side reaction and not a "you both suck chant"
> 
> ...


Seriously Cena was a back up plan as FOTC. Lesnar was the chosen one. Cena got saddled with a bad gimmick yet mad it work was, genuinely over, and worked his ass of from bottom of the card to the top. Stop believing the internet rhetoric that Cena was anointed as the guy from the get go. Everybody knows that the hierarchy was originally, Lesnar-Orton-Batista-Cena. He's just the guy that did the best when given the ball.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lykos said:


> Reigns acted all heelish and smugh that promo. Having Cena shitting on Reigns by saying "he doesn't earn anything, so he doesn't respect him" (quite ironic coming from him), to get a cheap pop fro the smarks and pandering the shit out of the crowd by putin over IWC favorites, like the annoying cunt he is.
> 
> Seems like Vince is using Reigns nuclear heat to make Cena in IWC darling, manipulating all you idiots to cheer him. So this feud can get an one side reaction and not a "you both suck chant"
> 
> ...


It's not designed to do anything like that. It's just two people in a feud like any other feud. But Roman sucks so the crowd is cheering the other guy, just like in every single other one of his feuds.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

cena vs reigns is like 

a pornstar vs prostitute 



they both suck


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



AmWolves10 said:


> It's not designed to do anything like that. It's just two people in a feud like any other feud. But Roman sucks so the crowd is cheering the other guy, just like in every single other one of his feuds.


Don't argue with this guy, he defends anything to do with Reigns. He even defended the gay joke Reigns did. The delusion is strong with him.


----------



## B0D2017 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Roman just told the truth, Cena is fake bitch. One week he is gonna shit on The Miz, then he is gonna praise him tonight. He is just sucking up to crowd, this may seem ridiculous but when WWE uploaded that video of Miz going on Cena and Reigns most of comments were about how Miz deserves huge push, and then tonight Cena says all those things about Miz, I wonder if someone from WWE checks those comments sometimes.

Other thing I don't understand is if they wanna Reigns to be star why do they let Cena say those things like Roman forgetting lines, and how fans hate him, how he didnt deserve anything, like how the fuck is that gonna help Reigns at all?
I mean its not like it was lie but whats the point of that?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



MC 16 said:


> Don't argue with this guy, he defends anything to do with Reigns. He even defended the gay joke Reigns did. The delusion is strong with him.


The guy you jus quoted is a troll.

You gotta be fucking branwashed to not see how Reigns was heeling the shit it up in that promo.

But as I said, do whatever you want, Vince is a genious who knows how to control your "smart" asses.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

What?

The story is that Cena doesn't respect reigns and doesn't feel he is at cenas level or his replacement. When reigns beats Cena he will then come to realize that reigns is at his level and a genuine replacement.

The story isn't that hard to follow really


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lykos said:


> The guy you jus quoted is a troll.
> 
> You gotta be fucking branwashed to not see how Reigns was heeling the shit it up in that promo.
> 
> But as I said, do whatever you want, Vince is a genious who knows how to control your "smart" asses.


If you are going to use the "brainwashed" thing, make sure everyone else agrees with you. You are one of the very few who actually believes that.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

but the fans know Reigns isnt at Cena's level..so the fans opinion doesn't matter here.? the storyline makes no sense because the fans don't want Reigns to win this feud or to be the number one guy. so how does him beating Cena (who the fans already know will happen) matter? It doesn't get Roman more over.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



MC 16 said:


> If you are going to use the "brainwashed" thing, make sure everyone else agrees with you. You are one of the very few who actually believes that.


The same fucking Meltzer said it, the whole story is to have Cena cheered.

Use your brain for once and stop being on the fucking bandwagon, Reigns is the heel and Cena the face in this feud, tonigh showed it very clearly.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

*If it was someone else saying what Reigns said they would be the IWC's number one guy.*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Youre a Roman Reigns fan bitching about Vince attempting to manipulate reactions? This is the equivalent of a crack head calling a meth head a junkie. Furthermore, McFly; wrestling promoters entire job is to manipulate & work their audience. The entire business is predicated on it. Your issue is that the guy the fans are getting behind isn't the one you want them to.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

It just blows my mind that Vince could be making way more money right now if they didn't force this guy into a role he doesn't fit into. If they made him top heel that would be a money maker, but for some reason they want to keep him face and it just gets ridiculous. They rather have people work overtime to put him over or manipulate the audio to make it look like people love him instead of slot him where he belongs and pick someone else to be the good guy. Its just mind blowing.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lykos said:


> The same fucking Meltzer said it, the whole story is to have Cena cheered.
> 
> Use your brain for once and stop being on the fucking bandwagon, Reigns is the heel and Cena the face in this feud, tonigh showed it very clearly.


Who disputed that Cena was the face. But the crowd was always going to cheer Cena over Reigns whether that was their intention or not.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lothario said:


> Youre a Roman Reigns fan bitching about Vince attempting to manipulate reactions? This is the equivalent of a crack head calling a meth head a junkie. Furthermore, McFly; wrestling promoters entire job is to manipulate & work their audience. The entire business is predicated on it. Your issue is that the guy the fans are getting behind isn't the one you want them to.


I am not complaining about it, I'm pointing how fucking dumb people here is to not notice it.

THIS MOTHERFUCKER CALLED REIGNS A GOLDEN BOY. :lmao
Cena called someone else a Golden Boy? He needs to be teached a lesson? What kind of bullshit is that, is he trying to be Cm Punk from 2011 feuding himself now? :lmao

This is actually hilarious.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Uh, so a heel asked the face to beat him down and the face didn't, which proved the heel right and we're supposed to cheer the babyface for that? I'm confused.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

What difference does it make? Seriously, everybody knows what the end result will likely be to this and that is John Cena putting over Roman Reigns. The funny thing is, no one's stamp of approval is going to be able to give Reigns that face of the company treatment from the vast majority of the fans.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



CM12Punk said:


> Uh, so a heel asked the face to beat him down and the face didn't, which proved the heel right and we're supposed to cheer the babyface for that? I'm confused.


The look Cena had on his face was the point though. He looked at Roman like he wasn't worth the effort. That doesn't prove Reigns right, doesn't prove him wrong either. The point was to have Reigns think he is right about Cena and Cena to believe that he's luring Reigns into his trap. The fucking talked about the deal at the start of the promo when Reigns was questioning Cena's ability and Cena said to Reigns that when he beats him he either got beat by a guy who lost a step or who waited for his opportunity. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

Does Cena realize that almsot everything he said to Roman, about being protected, being a golden boy, the crowd hating his guts, could be applied to Cena 10x over the last 12 years.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

*Yep, but because it's Reigns he's feuding against they ignore it.

If someone else cut the promos Reigns has been cutting they would be the hottest star on the roster.*


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

I am gonna quote my own post, because I'm still laughing at this shit.



Lykos said:


> I am not complaining about it, I'm pointing how fucking dumb people here is to not notice it.
> 
> THIS MOTHERFUCKER CALLED REIGNS A GOLDEN BOY. :lmao
> Cena called someone else a Golden Boy? He needs to be teached a lesson? What kind of bullshit is that, is he trying to be Cm Punk from 2011 feuding himself now? :lmao
> ...


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Don't give a shit..I love Cena now. Fuck off you boring sack of shit Reigns.

Good job Vince, you finally converted me...after all these years.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Difference being that once upon a time we actually enjoyed Cena during his Thuganomics and picked him to be the guy until the WWE corporation changed him. Roman never was picked to be the guy. He was over at one point but not as a main eventer and they forced it and still are.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



jayman321 said:


> Don't give a shit..I love Cena now. Fuck off you boring sack of shit Reigns.
> 
> Good job Vince, you finally converted me...after all these years.


Vince Mcmahon: Your welcome brah, but you will be turning on Reigns side ten years from now too.










Fucking genius. :clap


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The look Cena had on his face was the point though. He looked at Roman like he wasn't worth the effort. That doesn't prove Reigns right, doesn't prove him wrong either. The point was to have Reigns think he is right about Cena and Cena to believe that he's luring Reigns into his trap. The fucking talked about the deal at the start of the promo when Reigns was questioning Cena's ability and Cena said to Reigns that when he beats him he either got beat by a guy who lost a step or who waited for his opportunity. It's pretty obvious.


But it contradicts what Cena always say. "If you want some, come get some." Reigns wanted some, but he isn't worth the effort now? It proves what Reigns said about being a phony.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Seriously, is there a group of people who just buy into the internet rhetoric for the sake of buying into it. By now people should know that not only was Cena someone who had to put in a lot of work in a bad gimmick(exceptional work at that) to even get his shot at being the top guy, he also had to get really lucky. Lesnar was being groomed to be FOTC and he left the company. Orton faltered in his first run as a top guy. Batista and Cena were neck and neck until Big Dave injured his bicep in 2006. I figured it was common knowledge that while WWE had big plans for Cena(duh), he was also fourth on the pecking order of future stars, Lesnar then Orton then Batista then Cena. Of course they protected him, but he wasn't the de facto "golden boy" until the other options had either left, faltered or been injured. Then and only then was Cena actually regarded as the WWE's so called "golden boy". It took four years of working as a singles performer for him to truly become "the guy".


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Difference being that once upon a time we actually enjoyed Cena during his Thuganomics and picked him to be the guy until the WWE corporation changed him. Roman never was picked to be the guy. He was over at one point but not as a main eventer and they forced it and still are.


We liked Reigns too at one point, we liked him before 2015.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena was seen as a main eventer by the fans and seen as such. He has delivered in fine fashion with many title reigns, and great matches against many wrestlers, along with his amazing work promoting the product and doing charitable events with make a wish and tribute to the troops. Reigns is just some geek who got pushed to the moon and can't even cut a promo.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



CM12Punk said:


> But it contradicts what Cena always say. "If you want some, come get some." Reigns wanted some, but he isn't worth the effort now? It proves what Reigns said about being a phony.


No man, it shows that Cena is wily. Cena is playing the smug old dog in this feud. He's going to die on his sword on his own terms, not some cat trying to get the drop on him after he was already in a fight.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Yes, and that's literally the point. He's saying "you've been given everything I've been given, and you aren't as good as me."

I thought we all understood this...?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena was seen as a main eventer by the fans and seen as such. He has delivered in fine fashion with many title reigns, and great matches against many wrestlers, along with his amazing work promoting the product and doing charitable events with make a wish and tribute to the troops. Reigns is just some geek who got pushed to the moon and can't even cut a promo.


Wow, that is quite the Cena mark right there. If not for the dig at Reigns at the end, I'd think this was a WWE employee


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Kudos to Vince. Cena is finally more accepted than he is hated.

It's hilarious though because these two just trade the same insults back and forth and rip into each other for shit they're both equally Quilty of.

It's like watching one bald man tease another bald man about being bald.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

But i dont understand this feud then. Because after Roman beats Cena, that still doesn't make him better than Cena, it still makes him inferior because the result of the match doesn't magically make him good at talking....so they're stuck at square one after the match because him being the winner wouldnt' matter.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

So the new union of the Cenation, has come in force to claim that fake ass bitch "earned his push"

What about all those years of this fucker holding people down and burying, takig the spotlight from wrestlers who were more over than him, you all forgot you booed the shit out of him? So now he is a fucking saint and a great talent who deserves respect and everything he got










Hypocritical bitches.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

I'm not sure why this is so hard for Reigns fans to understand. Cena was not handed anything. He earned it. He was chosen by the fans. Anyone not completely blinded by hatred can see that he's always been a top notch mic worker. He's also very much improved his in ring product. His reputation has always been that he's the first to arrive and the last to leave. Always comes back from injuries sooner than expected. Cena has never been a silver spoon sucker. Like seriously, every trait generally associated with being a spoiled brat that gets everything handed to him just isn't there. 

Where the problem lies with many fans is that he was kept on top too long. Which I agree with. There's a huge difference between refusing to let go of a top spot you've earned and just being handed the top spot despite extremely loud resistance from the audience because they fucking hate you and don't see you as worthy. Which is what we have with Reigns. 

Are there some similarities that can be accurately pointed out? Yeah, both have faced negative crowd reaction, but as ive already explained it was for different reason. Both have felt the resentment from the crowds resulting from other talent being overlooked. Difference is that Cena can hold a mic or step in the ring and prove that he at least belongs there with said talent that the audience prefers. Reigns gets outshined in the talking aspect every time. 

At the end of the day it's Cena that's laughing at everyone that has booed him and acted like he's the antichrist. Every time Reigns open his mouth, Cena's place on top is further validated because this idiot just can't keep up with him at that level. Does that mean there haven't been guys that have came and gone that actually did have what it took to replace Cena? Of course not, but it sure as fuck show us that Reigns doesn't have it and proves Cena is still a far preferable alternative.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

wait, how can Roman marks love Roman yet hate Cena? Roman is doing the same thing right now. Has anyone else been allowed the WM main event the last three years other than him? nope, so i'd say he's taking opportunities away too.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RubberbandGoat said:


> wait, how can Roman marks love Roman yet hate Cena? Roman is doing the same thing right now. Has anyone else been allowed the WM main event the last three years other than him? nope, so i'd say he's taking opportunities away too.


Because Reigns is not cringeworthy cartoonish and cornie ass bitch who needs to pander the crowd every five seconds to get a reaction.

I don't give a fuck if smarks are on Cena's side now, he is a fucking bitch, fucking cancer, the biggest cancer wrestling has ever had, fuck him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

but Roman still takes all the opportunities...even Braun and Joe can't hold the title because this fucker gets another WM main event four years in a row.


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

cena has been shitted on by the fans for a decade, he was and still is shoved down our throats, you can't erase history just because you wanna gargle on his balls now.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

so if Roman is around 10 years from now and still on top, what will you marks say then?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> I'm not sure why this is so hard for Reigns fans to understand. Cena was not handed anything. He earned it. He was chosen by the fans. Anyone not completely blinded by hatred can see that he's always been a top notch mic worker. He's also very much improved his in ring product. His reputation has always been that he's the first to arrive and the last to leave. Always comes back from injuries sooner than expected. Cena has never been a silver spoon sucker. Like seriously, every trait generally associated with being a spoiled brat that gets everything handed to him just isn't there.
> 
> Where the problem lies with many fans is that he was kept on top too long. Which I agree with. There's a huge difference between refusing to let go of a top spot you've earned and just being handed the top spot despite extremely loud resistance from the audience because they fucking hate you and don't see you as worthy. Which is what we have with Reigns.
> 
> ...


Complete nonsense right here. Cena wasn't chosen by the fans, he's the epitome of being a manufactured star that couldn't by without a hard gimmick and never had any natural charisma. And his supposed top notch mic skills can be categories 3 ways.

A) crowd pandering, ass kissing (using cancer patients to get cheered)

B) breaking the fourth wall (when his opponent cannot)

C) talking about how much he loves the WWE and how much passion he despite him desperately (and hilariously failing) to break into main stream.

If you actually watch some of his older 2002-2004 promos once he shifted into being a rapper his promos basically came down to being as edgy as humanly possibly while making genatalia jokes every other sentence until the product shifted into being PG. There's nothing wrong with being edgy but he could never pull it off like guys like Rock and Austin could in a million years. Was he entertaining? Sure but his promos success came more from his material rather than his own delivery and how well he could speak. 

You're right to say his in ring skills have improved but 15 years later he damn well better have improved. 

You're also correct in saying that Cena can hold a mic and I'll even say that Cena 3-4 years in the business could still hold a mic better than Reigns could now, but this isn't Reigns character. He's not suppose to be someone who talks shit on the mic and gives wicked burns, his character archtype is the strong silent badass type in which he can pull off very well.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RubberbandGoat said:


> wait, how can Roman marks love Roman yet hate Cena? Roman is doing the same thing right now.


I don't care about taking a spot in the slightest. That's not why I dislike Cena.

The reason I dislike Cena is that he's corny, panders to kids like a children's gameshow host, and as the FOTC he makes the WWE product feel _uncool_.

Stone Cold wasn't corny AF. As a teenager, I could go to school and I'd see all the cool kids imitating Stone Cold at lunch.

Are teenagers today seeing the cool kids at school walking around acting like John Cena right now? God, even the nerdy kids have too much common sense to let anyone know they like John Cena.

Roman can't perform on the mic like Cena. But Roman doesn't carry himself like a children's gameshow host either. 

Roman is a solid performer with a cool vibe about him, and that's more important than mic skills to me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

I'm just gonna wait for this feud to end and watch people turn on Cena again :lol Most people are only kissing his ass cos it's Roman he's spouting off this crap against.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

so you think cocking one's fist and jumping up and punching someone is cool?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just gonna wait for this feud to end and watch people turn on Cena again :lol Most people are only kissing his ass cos it's Roman he's spouting off this crap against.


People have been pro Cena on this board for a while now.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Reigns marks on self destruct mode I love this, I don't like Cena I just enjoy him exposing Reigns and his stupid fanboys yes hes a hypocrite I know but that not change reality, Reigns just a low rent version of Cena.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena is the biggest hypocrite in the WWE. Remember he dissed the Rock for going Hollywood and he's doing the same. Ironic he's saying Reign sucks and is handed everything. Talking about pot calling the kettle black. Next thing, you'll have Rebel Wilson calling Melissa McCarthy fat.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



kpenders said:


> *We* liked Reigns too at one point, we liked him before 2015.


We aren't your echo Chamber nerd


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena doesn't care. He's in get-in, get-out mode. Reigns still sucks though. Who cares if Cena's a hypocrite. It doesn't undermine the facts he states about Reigns being a flop.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena was NEVER protected like Roman has been. ECW 2006 can show you that. 

WWE has constantly toke peoples anti-reigns signs, manipulated the crowd reactions, and volume, and covers up nearly every botch he does. WWE realized Cena was getting booed mid 2005 and kept in story, while they have ignored it for roman till late last year. 

Roman wins royal rumble and has the most over person ever THE ROCK get booed right along him. 

Cena has a right to call him protected. Script or no script.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RED30000 idk said:


> Cena was NEVER protected like Roman has been. ECW 2006 can show you that.
> 
> WWE has constantly toke peoples anti-reigns signs, manipulated the crowd reactions, and volume, and covers up nearly every botch he does. WWE realized Cena was getting booed mid 2005 and kept in story, while they have ignored it for roman till late last year.
> 
> ...


Cena is the most protected wrestler ever. No one can win against him in promos and Cena can say whatever and gets the last word. I would love to cut a promo against that corny douchebag. I won't hold back cause I don't give a fuck about what the McMahons think.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



attituderocks said:


> Cena is the most protected wrestler ever. No one can win against him in promos and Cena can say whatever and gets the last word. I would love to cut a promo against that corny douchebag. I won't hold back cause I don't give a fuck about what the McMahons think.


Hogan was more protected than Cena throughout the 80's. Reigns was more protected up until the drug test failure. Can I state as a fact that the protection wouldn't have continued had he not failed the test? Nah, but if I were a betting man I'd go all in. Either way, it's really not even debatable with Hogan.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> Hogan was more protected than Cena throughout the 80's. Reigns was more protected up until the drug test failure. Can I state as a fact that the protection wouldn't have continued had he not failed the test? Nah, but if I were a betting man I'd go all in. Either way, it's really not even debatable with Hogan.


At least Hogan turned heel when he started getting boo'd.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> Hogan was more protected than Cena throughout the 80's. Reigns was more protected up until the drug test failure. Can I state as a fact that the protection wouldn't have continued had he not failed the test? Nah, but if I were a betting man I'd go all in. Either way, it's really not even debatable with Hogan.


Every top guy is protected. That's one of the perks of being a top guy. There is also being overprotected and that is what Reigns has been for much if not all of his singles run. No matter how protected Hogan was he had a return that warranted the protection. Cena wasn't shielded from anything until he was the top guy and even with the protection he receives he still delivers a return that everyone else on the roster should be envious of. Reigns isn't delivering as big of return as his protection would indicate. The return financially due to merchandise is likely very good, but the level of protection he receives would indicate that he is doing Hogan type business which clearly isn't the case.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena is extremely self aware. He knows that his promos could be turned around on himself. He doesn't care because he has the gift of gab. It's like having a classic orator vs. a mute when they interact. It's just no contest. I'm no Cena fan but I acknowledge that he has had a great career.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

This is a rather uninspired Top face vs Top face feud, I think Styles vs Cena was way better and had a more epic feel surrounding it. Cena and Reigns simply have no chemistry with each other on the mic, it's like they're talking through each other, nothing seems to really connect, even the insults have a distant feel to them.

You could say Cena/Reigns is the opposite of Rock/Austin. No excitement whatsoever.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

I hate both guys but Cena is more tolerable then Reigns and I like how his exposing that shit Mic worker Reigns.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RED30000 idk said:


> Cena was NEVER protected like Roman has been. ECW 2006 can show you that.
> 
> WWE has constantly toke peoples anti-reigns signs



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...i-john-cena-signs-at-raw-but-cena-still-sucks

http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-confiscating-anti-cena-signs-at-ppv-rock-orton-more

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/wwe-officials-high-on-eve-anti-cena-signs-confiscated



> manipulated the crowd reactions, and volume







..there are a lot more...

They did all of those things for Cena that they allegedly do for Reigns. 

I love how some marks are now trying to revise history now that booing Roman Reigns is the "cool thing to do"


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

They have to do something better next week. We have thus far established, in the show, that Reigns can't cut it on the mic and is not willing now, to confront Cena on that level. Now that all Roman did was invite Cena to start a fight, Cena doesn't want anything to do with Reigns, either, but it's physical. At least it's kayfabe. That's all I've got.

Last week was bad because it was OOC for Reigns, now they swing the other way. Cena is challenged, multiple times, and he won't do shit about it. Leans against the ring ropes. Reigns has done that too - when he was being a smirking douche. Cena is a good guy, Reigns is a bad guy, that's the way this is going to play out, why is Cena scared to start shit? IDK, nothing about this has been good from a story perspective. 

It gives us something to talk about, that's all I've got, as far as the crowds go.


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Vince will finally get what he wanted for Cena since the last decade (him getting universally cheered) at the expense of Reigns.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Lykos said:


> So the new union of the Cenation, has come in force to claim that fake ass bitch "earned his push"
> 
> What about all those years of this fucker holding people down and burying, takig the spotlight from wrestlers who were more over than him, you all forgot you booed the shit out of him? So now he is a fucking saint and a great talent who deserves respect and everything he got
> 
> ...


" , takig the spotlight from wrestlers who were more over than him,"
Example please.


----------



## Kimwun (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



SmackdownvsRAW2005 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...i-john-cena-signs-at-raw-but-cena-still-sucks
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-confiscating-anti-cena-signs-at-ppv-rock-orton-more
> 
> ...


There are a a lot more of Roman reigns.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

At least Reigns isn't a 40 year old goofball dressed as a 12 year old boy. Reings also put on better matches and not a klutz in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

5 fucking years and they're still trying to get him over :ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



attituderocks said:


> At least Reigns isn't a 40 year old goofball dressed as a 12 year old boy. Reings also put on better matches and not a klutz in the ring.


 Thuganomics Cena >>>>>> Any past, present or future incarnation of Poochie.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

They are giving up on Reigns and let Cena bury him


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Loudness said:


> This is a rather uninspired Top face vs Top face feud, I think Styles vs Cena was way better and had a more epic feel surrounding it. Cena and Reigns simply have no chemistry with each other on the mic, it's like they're talking through each other, nothing seems to really connect, even the insults have a distant feel to them.
> 
> You could say Cena/Reigns is the opposite of Rock/Austin. No excitement whatsoever.


That's because Styles vs Cena was a clash of styles (pun intended). It was the non-WWE 'indie' guy against the WWE franchise. It was the guy that is recognised as one of the best in the ring against the guy that is one of the best on the mic. They appeal to different group of the fanbase. Their fans have different views on what pro-wrestling or sports-entertainment should be at the top level.

Reigns vs Cena was like what Cena said in the first promo, a cheap knock-off versus the original. The premise feels very much like a classic storyline of the protege going against his mentor, except there is no emotional connection between the two, making the feud less than it is. For all the disappointment that came from Rollins/HHH earlier this year, they at least had a story to tell that felt authentic. Cena/Reigns just felt like a rush to put 2 big names in one match.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

of course Cena is a hypocrite absolutely no one is disputing this. Why they agree with Cena is cause even though Cenas reign (pardon the pun ) was bad and he was protected with superman booking. Cena never needed that crutch. He never needed Vince or management protecting him. Cena is top 5 mic worker easily in the company. And is and was charismatic enough that his poor ring skill didn't hurt his standing.

All Roman has is decent ring work and look. His physical charisma is not enough to be in the position he is in. His like Micheal Elgin before he reinvented himself in his njpw run.

Roman can't use the mic to make a overall negative reaction in to a overall positive reaction. 

Cena is a hypocrite but his also 100 percent right. Roman doesn't measure up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Last week



> It's better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you're stupid than to open it and prove them right.


This week



> You're doing the worst possible thing that a man like you can do right now - try to use your brain. We all saw last week homie. Just stay in your lane, that's not your strong suit.


Is Vince really fine with Cena calling his golden boy an idiot? :lol


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Asmodeus said:


> What's he supposed to do, though? If he's scripted to say what he says and Cena's scripted to say what he says and the script calls for Cena to win their first encounter, he can't defend himself, that's the way it goes.
> 
> It just gets ridiculous when Cena's part is to say, "I'm here because you can't carry the company in my absence, you should be ashamed." How are they supposed to have a match over that, what does winning that match even mean, then? If he'd stuck to, "You're a lesser version of me," that's fine, that's something two dudes can fight over, the rest of the stuff, which is the stuff that's gotten people interested, was stupid for WWE to put out there because Cena's going soon and I guarantee, no one else is going to be slinging around 'real' stuff like that. Highlighting that 'this is real talk as opposed to all the fake shit we normally do' seems so dumb to me.


In short, WWE dies when Cena leaves.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Asmodeus said:


> What's he supposed to do, though? If he's scripted to say what he says and Cena's scripted to say what he says and the script calls for Cena to win their first encounter, he can't defend himself, that's the way it goes.
> 
> It just gets ridiculous when Cena's part is to say, "I'm here because you can't carry the company in my absence, you should be ashamed." How are they supposed to have a match over that, what does winning that match even mean, then? If he'd stuck to, "You're a lesser version of me," that's fine, that's something two dudes can fight over, the rest of the stuff, which is the stuff that's gotten people interested, was stupid for WWE to put out there because Cena's going soon and I guarantee, no one else is going to be slinging around 'real' stuff like that. Highlighting that 'this is real talk as opposed to all the fake shit we normally do' seems so dumb to me.


 Script went Poochie's way and Cena held back, yet it was Cena who emerged victorious again :lol


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Well Cena is still Vince's Golden boy so he can say whatever he wants to his 'Newly discovered' Golden boy.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

You already know the plot twist:
- Roman defeats John Cena at No Mercy
- John Cena eats crow and says "You're the real Face of the Company, Roman"
- Audience boos the segment (hopefully they trash the ring)
- John Cena goes off to film movies but it will be spun as Roman having eclipsed Cena

So, yes, Vince is ok because this is but another Roman circlejerk. Recall, Roman gets storylines longer than two weeks. He actually gets continuous, longer, intertwined booking.


----------



## RED30000 idk (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



SmackdownvsRAW2005 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...i-john-cena-signs-at-raw-but-cena-still-sucks
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-confiscating-anti-cena-signs-at-ppv-rock-orton-more
> 
> ...


Your reply makes it seem like I said they have never protected Cena. My comment was simply getting at the fact that "Cena was NEVER protected like Roman has been"

Any year of Cena vs 2016 reigns before suspension and I bet there are more people that have had signs token, been removed to a different part of the arena, and reactions mixed up on youtube vids. 

I'm not entirely sure what sources are banned here now, so I'll throw these WF links that have links to other sites in them

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ts-anti-roman-reigns-sign-their-homepage.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...oman-sign-confiscated-wwe-raw-last-night.html


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV-gLV5SAJY




https://www.pw-core.com/videos/WWE_...n_Ryback_Shoots_On_WWE_WrestleTalk_News/87183


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*








307858 said:


> You already know the plot twist:
> - Roman defeats John Cena at No Mercy
> - John Cena eats crow and says "You're the real Face of the Company, Roman"
> - Audience boos the segment (hopefully they trash the ring)
> ...


and this...

:cry


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Reigns will go over so it doesn't really matter, history doesn't matter in wwe and they erase it all the time, remember they called cena vs mahal the biggest main event in the history of smackdown?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> and this...
> 
> :cry


 Cena leaving again is a bit strange, the other times you knew he'd be back sooner or later. This time it's different. 

I get the feeling we're nearing the point where he's going to leave one day and not come back. For someone like me who grew up watching Cena, it's a weird feeling to have. Cena has been one of the few constants in my life as a wrestling fan.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Lykos said:


> Because Reigns is not cringeworthy cartoonish and cornie ass bitch who needs to pander the crowd every five seconds to get a reaction.
> 
> I don't give a fuck if smarks are on Cena's side now, he is a fucking bitch, fucking cancer, the biggest cancer wrestling has ever had, fuck him.


Only because Roman failed at it. That was Roman's get over #1 or #2 attempt remember? I think they are on number 4 or 5 now. Do you remember the beanstock story? Roman was pandering alot in the beginning of his singles push but the crowd was having none of it so they tried another approach. I am not a fan of Cena at all but on the plus side he already has 1 foot out the door. With Roman we have to deal with him for many more years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Cena got over organically and was chosen by the fans.

Roman was forced and the fans have despised him since.

There's nothing to see here.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RLStern said:


> *Yep, but because it's Reigns he's feuding against they ignore it.
> 
> If someone else cut the promos Reigns has been cutting they would be the hottest star on the roster.*


 For real, what the fuck did Roman say that hasn't been said about him before? It's weak shit. 

Fake ass bitch? Really? For those words to mean anything, you can't be a fake ass bitch yourself...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

I wouldn't be surprised if Vince thinks this will garner sympathy for Roman.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Ace said:


> Cena leaving again is a bit strange, the other times you knew he'd be back sooner or later. This time it's different.
> 
> I get the feeling we're nearing the point where he's going to leave one day and not come back. For someone like me who grew up watching Cena, it's a weird feeling to have. Cena has been one of the few constants in my life as a wrestling fan.


it will be weird, but not entirely unwelcome.

And as they say, the wheel keeps turning.

I just hope by then WWE has abondoned trying to make Reigns John Cena Jr. Another five plus years of this would be agony. I think it's the only thing that would make me long for the days of Cena.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> it will be weird, but not entirely unwelcome.
> 
> And as they say, the wheel keeps turning.
> 
> I just hope by then WWE has abondoned trying to make Reigns John Cena Jr. Another five plus years of this would be agony. I think it's the only thing that would make me long for the days of Cena.


 I've resigned myself to Roman being on top for another decade. Vince is not going to listen, just hoping for some little victories in between the decade of pain.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Ace said:


> I've resigned myself to Roman being on top for another decade. Vince is not going to listen, just hoping for some little victories in between the decade of pain.


Little you had a whole year of "little victories" save Mania night. He hasn't been world champ in over a year. Is 4-7-1 in his last 12 ppv matches. I mean how.many more victories do you want besides him just not existing. Acting like he casts the same shadow Cena allegedly did, is beyond false at this point. Reigns feels big because folk like you think he's a big deal. 

Case in point before Reigns folk we're starting to act like beating Cena is no big deal because he's doing more jobs than ever. Now that he's facing Cena suddenly they're trying to make a statement with him going over Cena. Hell folk are pre upset about him potentially cosigning Reigns as if he hasn't co-signed numerous indie darlings.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RubberbandGoat said:


> but Roman still takes all the opportunities...even Braun and Joe can't hold the title because this fucker gets another WM main event four years in a row.


He hasn't held the universal title period yet somehow he's to blame here :lmao. Folk like you create reasons to be mad.





Ace said:


> Cena got over organically and was chosen by the fans.
> 
> Roman was forced and the fans have despised him since.
> 
> There's nothing to see here.


Oh the Reigns was never over myth strikes again. Either way he's here to stay and you're going to watch it. He doesn't even have to hold a title or main event to get your attention. That's why he's the guy


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



> Is Vince really fine with Cena calling his golden boy an idiot?


Yes.

- Vic


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RLStern said:


> *Yep, but because it's Reigns he's feuding against they ignore it.
> 
> If someone else cut the promos Reigns has been cutting they would be the hottest star on the roster.*


exactly. just imagine Daniel Bryan cutting the same promo. they would all be chanting in ther room "YES! YES! YES!" I have said the same thing last week when everybody was too busy sucking Cenas dick. truth is these 2 guys, those promos and reaction of fans to that whole thing is whats wrong with WWE. Im not gonna take anybodys side. fuck both of them.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Lykos said:


> Because Reigns is not cringeworthy cartoonish and cornie ass bitch who needs to pander the crowd every five seconds to get a reaction.
> 
> I don't give a fuck if smarks are on Cena's side now, he is a fucking bitch, fucking cancer, the biggest cancer wrestling has ever had, fuck him.


:up not everybody is falling for this bullshit. fuck them both. at the end of the day Reigns is not perfect but much better than Cena.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Enjoyed Cena:

* His Debut
* His Thugamonics
* Most of his Early run at the Top (matches vs Edge, HBK and even Umaga were :up )
* Feud with CM Punk
* Build up to The Rock WM28 (hated round 2)
* US Open Challenge (both losses were retarded though)
* Matches with AJ Styles and Kevin Owens

Enjoyed Roman:

* Liked The Shield upon its debut


So yeah I prefer Cena to Boring Fuckface


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

The WWE are playing 4D chess guys. We all thought the end game for everything was make Roman look strong, in reality it was always about using Roman to take the heat of Cena so we would forget how much we hated him and willingly accept another 10 years of hustle, loyalty and respect.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> Hogan was more protected than Cena throughout the 80's. Reigns was more protected up until the drug test failure. Can I state as a fact that the protection wouldn't have continued had he not failed the test? Nah, but if I were a betting man I'd go all in. Either way, it's really not even debatable with Hogan.


they protected Cena and kissed his ass more than they ever did with Hogan. their schedule is not nearly the same so we cant really compare wins and losses but when it comes to other stuff nobody was more protected than Cena. Hogan was a huge star who was getting cheered by everybody and when he wasnt he turned heel. also brought in millions of fans. none of those things can be said about Cena. I can only imagine how many people he chased away from WWE.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Promos

John Cena 2-0 The big robot.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Ace said:


> For real, what the fuck did Roman say that hasn't been said about him before? It's weak shit.
> 
> Fake ass bitch? Really? For those words to mean anything, you can't be a fake ass bitch yourself...


well what is he supposed to say that all the other people didnt? Cena has been doing the same shitty gimmick and the same shitty feuds for 12 years. at some point people are gonna start repeating themselves. doesnt change the fact that its true.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

It's like Hulk Hogan bashing Cena for being a walking billboard and can't wrestle.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*

Of course Cena knows it, he loves it. Those promos are a easy way for him to project all the hate that is on him on Roman Reigns instead and get cheered. It is no surprise that he is booked so strong on the mic against Reigns, he is made to look strong so people can think he is a god on the mic as with CM Punk


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Seriously, is there a group of people who just buy into the internet rhetoric for the sake of buying into it. By now people should know that not only was Cena someone who had to put in a lot of work in a bad gimmick(exceptional work at that) to even get his shot at being the top guy, he also had to get really lucky. Lesnar was being groomed to be FOTC and he left the company. Orton faltered in his first run as a top guy. Batista and Cena were neck and neck until Big Dave injured his bicep in 2006. I figured it was common knowledge that while WWE had big plans for Cena(duh), he was also fourth on the pecking order of future stars, Lesnar then Orton then Batista then Cena. Of course they protected him, but he wasn't the de facto "golden boy" until the other options had either left, faltered or been injured. Then and only then was Cena actually regarded as the WWE's so called "golden boy". It took four years of working as a singles performer for him to truly become "the guy".


You already called Cena a bad gimmick and that is the reason for all the negative reactions he got. And yeah, it’s true that Cena became the guy only because Lesnar left and Batista was injured. That further cements the fact that he was not even the best of his time. Cena was not the chosen one like Roman but the similarity between the two is they both suck yet they are pushed as the top guys ignoring the negative reactions from the fans. 


Flair Flop said:


> I'm not sure why this is so hard for Reigns fans to understand. Cena was not handed anything. He earned it. *He was chosen by the fans.* Anyone not completely blinded by hatred can see that he's always been a top notch mic worker. He's also very much improved his in ring product. His reputation has always been that he's the first to arrive and the last to leave. Always comes back from injuries sooner than expected. Cena has never been a silver spoon sucker. Like seriously, every trait generally associated with being a spoiled brat that gets everything handed to him just isn't there.
> 
> Where the problem lies with many fans is that he was kept on top too long. Which I agree with. There's a huge difference between refusing to let go of a top spot you've earned and just being handed the top spot despite extremely loud resistance from the audience because they fucking hate you and don't see you as worthy. Which is what we have with Reigns.
> 
> ...


I would like you to watch the main event of WM 22 and ECW one night stand 2006, and revalidate your statement. Thuganomics Cena was really over with the fans and nobody would question that. But after he became this corny bitch he just used that momentum to get to the top spot. Compare the reception Cena got with Batista’s at WM 21. His lame gimmick was rejected by a lot of the fan base from the beginning. Booing the babyface was not even a common thing back then like it is today. And he got booed against Triple H, a heel during his coronation. If it was a beloved babyface like Rock that is another thing. And never in my life I have seen fans humiliate the top guy like they did in ECW. Cena was not chosen by the fans to be the FOTC, at least not by the whole fan base. To quote Rocky “Are there any grown men that are actually fans of John Cena?” Your view that Cena is chosen by the fans and him being the top guy for too long is the only problem is wrong. The actual problem is an adult dressed up like a 12 year old becoming the FOTC and him staying on top for too long only made it worse. 

And why do you talk about mic skills as the be all and end all. Wrestlers need to be booked to their strengths like Goldberg, Taker, Warrior, Lesnar, etc. Just because someone isn’t good on mic doesn’t mean he isn’t worthy.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

I think Vince prefers Cena but he still for some reason can't stop crushing on Roman. Everyone knows the push isn't justified


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



venkyrenga said:


> You already called Cena a bad gimmick and that is the reason for all the negative reactions he got. And yeah, it’s true that Cena became the guy only because Lesnar left and Batista was injured. That further cements the fact that he was not even the best of his time. Cena was not the chosen one like Roman but the similarity between the two is they both suck yet they are pushed as the top guys ignoring the negative reactions from the fans.
> 
> *I would like you to watch the main event of WM 22* and ECW one night stand 2006, and revalidate your statement. Thuganomics Cena was really over with the fans and nobody would question that. But after he became this corny bitch he just used that momentum to get to the top spot. Compare the reception Cena got with Batista’s at WM 21. His lame gimmick was rejected by a lot of the fan base from the beginning. Booing the babyface was not even a common thing back then like it is today. And he got booed against Triple H, a heel during his coronation.


He got booed just as hard on RAWs after Wrestlemania 22. Here's one for example






You got to love all the revisionist history from people who suddenly jumped on the Cena bandwagon when they found a new target who became the "cool thing to boo" (Reigns)


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Giving up on him? Lol he will win with one spear sadly


----------



## Werner Heizenberg (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Giving up on him? Lol he will win with one spear sadly


lol, _the battered veteran with a bad hip_ took like 5.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ace said:


> Script went Poochie's way and Cena held back, yet it was Cena who emerged victorious again :lol


??? wut?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Asmodeus said:


> ??? wut?


What he means is that, the segment was clear designed so Reigns would get the better of Cena. They had Cena be more laid back so Reigns would school him and Cena still beat him. It's basically the Styles vs Owens match where the ref counted the pin, he was booked to win but still lost essentially.

This is either because Reigns is very, very bad at promos which he is or Cena is just evry very good at promos which he is sometimes.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

It'll end up being a moot point because Reigns will win a match with Cena. The words exchanged won't matter when Cena 'anoints' him the new FOTC. I hope there's something else that happens next week, like Braun beats up Cena backstage just to spoil Roman's victory, or something, anything, more interesting, but it seems like it's going to be pretty straightforward.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Ironically cena gaining fans during this feud lol.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Roman is dumb though.

Among other things he called Jason Jordan a "rookie". Jordan's been in NXT for like 6 years, lol.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Schwartzxz said:


> they protected Cena and kissed his ass more than they ever did with Hogan. their schedule is not nearly the same so we cant really compare wins and losses but when it comes to other stuff nobody was more protected than Cena. Hogan was a huge star who was getting cheered by everybody and when he wasnt he turned heel. also brought in millions of fans. none of those things can be said about Cena. I can only imagine how many people he chased away from WWE.


Wait, so you're going to tell me that I can't use wins and losses as a metric to measure protection and then in the same sentence use "other stuff" to strengthen your position. Wins and losses are a major element of how a wrestler is protected in today's product just like it was back then. You can't pick and choose which facts are allowed to be used just because they easily defeat you're entire argument. Fell free to elaborate on what "other stuff" is, though. 


I never said that Hogan didn't completely justify the protection. I have him as the GOAT. I just said that on paper he's easily more protected than Cena was. Hogan was booked to be more invincible. If you're going to shift the argument into whether or not mental gymnastic and jumping through fiery hula hoops had to be done to keep someone in the top spot, then yeah, I agree with you. Cena should have started to be phased out long before he actually was. Touched on that in my other post. No argument there. If that's the argument, though.....if that's how you're choosing to define protection then Reigns is far more protected because as I already explained. At least there was a point in time where fans were ok with Cena being there. 

Maybe we define protection differently and place different emphasis on what constitutes being protected.



venkyrenga said:


> You already called Cena a bad gimmick and that is the reason for all the negative reactions he got. And yeah, it’s true that Cena became the guy only because Lesnar left and Batista was injured. That further cements the fact that he was not even the best of his time. Cena was not the chosen one like Roman but the similarity between the two is they both suck yet they are pushed as the top guys ignoring the negative reactions from the fans.
> 
> I would like you to watch the main event of WM 22 and ECW one night stand 2006, and revalidate your statement. Thuganomics Cena was really over with the fans and nobody would question that. But after he became this corny bitch he just used that momentum to get to the top spot. Compare the reception Cena got with Batista’s at WM 21. His lame gimmick was rejected by a lot of the fan base from the beginning. Booing the babyface was not even a common thing back then like it is today. And he got booed against Triple H, a heel during his coronation. If it was a beloved babyface like Rock that is another thing. And never in my life I have seen fans humiliate the top guy like they did in ECW. Cena was not chosen by the fans to be the FOTC, at least not by the whole fan base. To quote Rocky “Are there any grown men that are actually fans of John Cena?” Your view that Cena is chosen by the fans and him being the top guy for too long is the only problem is wrong. The actual problem is an adult dressed up like a 12 year old becoming the FOTC and him staying on top for too long only made it worse.
> 
> And why do you talk about mic skills as the be all and end all. Wrestlers need to be booked to their strengths like Goldberg, Taker, Warrior, Lesnar, etc. Just because someone isn’t good on mic doesn’t mean he isn’t worthy.


You pretty much agreed with the point I was actually making when you said that Cena got himself really over with his Thuganomics character so I'm not sure why you would ask me to revise it. He got himself over. When he beat JBL, I wasn't rolling my eyes something why in the fuck Vince was going with this guy. I was actually glad to see it. Granted, I was far more invested in the Batista storyline, too so I will agree with you there. It was a far better story. Doesn't mean that Cena was a fish out of water the way Reigns is. 

What they did to his character after that is completely irrelevant to the point that I was making. Which was almost entirely pertaining to the claims that he's a golden boy that got everything handed to him without earning it. Simply not true. Did people have to leave in order to open a spot for him? Yeah, not denying that at all. Just saying that he had gotten himself over on his own to be there and felt like a good choice. 

I'm not saying mic skills are everything. It's just amusing to me to read people so blinded by their hatred for Cena that they are actually able to convince themselves that he's not a great speaker just because they are too dumb to realize that it's possible to concede an obvious point and still maintain a strong overall position in an argument. I agree about booking to ones strengths. If the ones you listed Goldberg and Lesnar were so physically imposing that they don't need to talk. Warrior and Taker are imo the two greatest over the top characters all time. Major selling points in getting them over without having to talk a lot. Well, Warrior was a great talker, imo, but anyways. Reigns doesn't have a major selling point other than looking good posing for pictures. Those mic skills would come in handy.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

"Thuganomics" Cena was hated by a large portion of the fan base.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

They both suck in different ways.

Cena being a hypocrite is nothing new.
I'll be glad when he's gone.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

This feud is interesting in the sense that it's addressing things about Reigns I never thought WWE would address.

But CENA of all people saying this shit is laughable, especially because he's STILL trying to get himself over with the audience. Even when he's putting over Miz I feel like it's to put over himself.

Reminded me of the Raw when the crowd was chanting "Yes!" all night, and then Cena started to say it and then had the audacity to look at the camera talking about "Daniel Bryan, you owe me one." Owe you for what? Dick-riding the fact that the audience already liked Daniel Bryan?

Cena's still as full of shit as he always was.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



attituderocks said:


> At least Reigns isn't a 40 year old goofball dressed as a 12 year old boy. Reings also put on better matches and not a klutz in the ring.


No just no.

Head to head against the same guys Cena's matches are better 90+% of the time.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Lykos said:


> Reigns acted all heelish and smugh that promo. Having Cena shitting on Reigns by saying "he doesn't earn anything, so he doesn't respect him" (quite ironic coming from him), to get a cheap pop fro the smarks and pandering the shit out of the crowd by putin over IWC favorites, like the annoying cunt he is.
> 
> Seems like Vince is using Reigns nuclear heat to make Cena in IWC darling, manipulating all you idiots to cheer him. So this feud can get an one side reaction and not a "you both suck chant"
> 
> ...


You're being really mean to Cena here. I don't think this is anything new to him. Reigns acts heelish all the time, Cena never does, of course Reigns is the heel here. When has he ever, in the last two years, been against another babyface and not acted the heel? It puts Cena over to the extent that he's going against Roman, I don't think this feud is meant for that though, it's purpose, ultimately, will be to put Reigns over as a big fucking deal. He doesn't need it, but it's a big match, it'll probably get Network subs up for WWE.


----------



## Joe T (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Kink_Brawn said:


> Roman is dumb though.
> 
> Among other things he called Jason Jordan a "rookie". Jordan's been in NXT for like 6 years, lol.


I understand what you are saying but to me NXT is like the "minor leagues" and when a ball player plays in the minors for 5-10 years and makes the "big leagues" he is considered a rookie. Same here.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



CMPunkRock316 said:


> No just no.
> 
> Head to head against the same guys Cena's matches are better 90+% of the time.


This. Look at the guys both have fought:

-Ambrose? Cena has had the better matches with him.
-Rollins? Same
-Wyatt? Same
-Styles? Same
-Del Rio? Same
-Cesaro? Same
-Bryan? Same
-Lesnar? Same
-Taker? Same (although this one isn't as fair because Cena fought a prime Taker... but Cena was green as gooseshit at the time)

Then there are guys like Sheamus, Big Show and Rusev... who are up for debate as neither Cena or Reigns had noteworthy matches with them. I'd probably lean towards giving Reigns all three of those... although maybe I'd give Rusev to Cena for the Fastlane match they had. I don't know.

TBH, I've found that's the case with most others I compare Reigns' match catalog with.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

They could put a ball gag on Cena and give him nothing but a pen and piece of paper to communicate with and he would still find a way to get the better of Reigns.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Well, he´s not wrong when he says it, so there´s that..


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Cena has given the fans enough material to use in order to replace Reigns. In two weeks he's acknowledged what fans have been complaining about for three years now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Edgehead91 said:


> At the end of the day, Reigns is winning so what Cena did is for nothing more than a cheap pop and to get people hyped for the match.
> #allaworkpeople


At the end of the day though its not getting me hyped for the match. All these promos have really done is make the winner of the match not matter b/c they are not really feuding over who will win the match. Even if Reigns wins the match, he is still not better than Cena on the mic of being the #1 guy in the terms they are fighting over in these promos.

Cena has already "won" based on what they are feuding over and even if Reigns win the match it doesn't change that. Don't get me wrong watching Cena bury Reigns on the mic is entertaining TV, but it does not hype the match up at all for me.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Joe T said:


> I understand what you are saying but to me NXT is like the "minor leagues" and when a ball player plays in the minors for 5-10 years and makes the "big leagues" he is considered a rookie. Same here.


 Yeah, some could look at it like that, but, it's sort of hard to think of NXT as the minor leagues these days considering people like Bobby Roode, Eric Young, Chris Hero, Roderick Strong, Asuka and Kenta are all in NXT and those guys have been wrestling half the years Reigns has been alive.

It's sort of it's own promotion at this point. Jason Jordan has also been on the main roster for over a year.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Of course he's fine with it or it wouldn't happen. Nothing airs without Vince's approval.. It's just storytelling, they call each other idiots all the time.. Roman will just beat Cena's ass at No Mercy and gain Cena's respect.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Joe T said:


> I understand what you are saying but to me NXT is like the "minor leagues" and when a ball player plays in the minors for 5-10 years and makes the "big leagues" he is considered a rookie. Same here.


Jason Jordan was called up to WWE in July of 2016. We're in September of 2017, so Roman is still an idiot.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Bowser said:


> Of course he's fine with it or it wouldn't happen. Nothing airs without Vince's approval.. It's just storytelling, they call each other idiots all the time.. Roman will just beat Cena's ass at No Mercy and *gain Cena's respect.*


Why should Reigns accept Cena's respect? He doesn't need it. That's the best way to go with this storyline. That should consume Cena over the next few months.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Roman makes himself look like a moron with his monotonic delivery and his deer in the headlights look while reciting promos. He looks like a kid who is taking his first ever theatre class.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Fans were always going to choose John over Roman. I was saying this two years ago and I have no earthly idea how some are still feigning to be so oblivious. John is not only the devil the smarks know, but he's also better at connecting to kids and the larger personality. 

That matters. 


I looked in that audience Monday and lost count of how many children were booing Roman. It's simply a combination of him just naturally looking more sinister and not being the promo thst John is. You factor in Cena's tenure and, well, yeah. The soccer moms are noticeably not as vocal for Reigns in this feud either, gradually defecting and opting to cheer John, which is pretty bad considering heterosexual women are by far and away the most devoted demographic of his fanbase. The difference between the two as performers is jarring and on full display. John pretty much eclipses Roman in every conceivable way barring athleticism. There was only way the crowds were destined to swing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Lothario said:


> Fans were always going to choose John over Roman. I was saying this two years ago and I have no earthly idea how some are still feigning to be so oblivious. John is not only the devil the smarks know, but he's also better at connecting to kids and the larger personality.
> 
> That matters.
> 
> ...


If fat middle aged women are not on Reigns' side, I'm afraid he is all out of allies in this war.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> Wait, so you're going to tell me that I can't use wins and losses as a metric to measure protection and then in the same sentence use "other stuff" to strengthen your position. Wins and losses are a major element of how a wrestler is protected in today's product just like it was back then. You can't pick and choose which facts are allowed to be used just because they easily defeat you're entire argument. Fell free to elaborate on what "other stuff" is, though.
> 
> 
> I never said that Hogan didn't completely justify the protection. I have him as the GOAT. I just said that on paper he's easily more protected than Cena was. Hogan was booked to be more invincible. If you're going to shift the argument into whether or not mental gymnastic and jumping through fiery hula hoops had to be done to keep someone in the top spot, then yeah, I agree with you. Cena should have started to be phased out long before he actually was. Touched on that in my other post. No argument there. If that's the argument, though.....if that's how you're choosing to define protection then Reigns is far more protected because as I already explained. At least there was a point in time where fans were ok with Cena being there.
> ...


sure we can look at wins and losses but its just not the same when you have 12 or more PPVs a year and you are seen on TV every week compared to Hogans time where you would be able to see him much less than that.
protection and flat out kissing his ass to me means not just how he is booked in matches but some other things too. for example how the commentators would constantly defend him and praise him as the greatest ever. I dont really care what anybody says. Cena is not nearly the greatest ever. he is not even in Hogans league.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



venkyrenga said:


> You already called Cena a bad gimmick and that is the reason for all the negative reactions he got. And yeah, it’s true that Cena became the guy only because Lesnar left and Batista was injured. That further cements the fact that he was not even the best of his time. Cena was not the chosen one like Roman but the similarity between the two is they both suck yet they are pushed as the top guys ignoring the negative reactions from the fans.
> 
> I would like you to watch the main event of WM 22 and ECW one night stand 2006, and revalidate your statement. Thuganomics Cena was really over with the fans and nobody would question that. But after he became this corny bitch he just used that momentum to get to the top spot. Compare the reception Cena got with Batista’s at WM 21. His lame gimmick was rejected by a lot of the fan base from the beginning. Booing the babyface was not even a common thing back then like it is today. And he got booed against Triple H, a heel during his coronation. If it was a beloved babyface like Rock that is another thing. And never in my life I have seen fans humiliate the top guy like they did in ECW. Cena was not chosen by the fans to be the FOTC, at least not by the whole fan base. To quote Rocky “Are there any grown men that are actually fans of John Cena?” Your view that Cena is chosen by the fans and him being the top guy for too long is the only problem is wrong. The actual problem is an adult dressed up like a 12 year old becoming the FOTC and him staying on top for too long only made it worse.
> 
> And why do you talk about mic skills as the be all and end all. Wrestlers need to be booked to their strengths like Goldberg, Taker, Warrior, Lesnar, etc. Just because someone isn’t good on mic doesn’t mean he isn’t worthy.


I remember Cena in 2006 still being edgy, cutting edgy promos and holding a lot of traits of his rapper persona.

And he still got booed by fans, in fact in 2005 he was already starting to get booed. basically for no reason...So he didn't started to get booed because of booking problems or because he was "cornie", he started to get booed because people saw trough his bullshit, he just sucks.

At least Reigns has the excuse that his booking post Shield was absolutely atrocious.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

It's designed to prove that most "smark" wrestling fans are a bunch of hypocrites. So John motherfucking Cena, the guy who killed wrestling and tortured us for 10 straight years, is now a savior who's praised for every word? and why is that? Because he's going against Roman Reigns. This clown who buried a whole generation and made wrestling an embarrassment is preaching about young talent and respect and you're clapping and nodding with agreement. Continue being controlled like puppets.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jason Jordan was called up to WWE in July of 2016. We're in September of 2017, so Roman is still an idiot.


You seem to be missing some context. Him being a rookie is clearly meant to refer to his time on RAW and the way they have been presenting him there. Angle even questioned Jordan if he was ready to face the level of challenge Balor would provide when he asked for a match against Balor.

Jordan has been presented as a kayfabe rookie of sorts since being traded to RAW with this Angle storyline so Reigns referring to him as such is not him being an idiot or dumb.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Flair Flop said:


> You pretty much agreed with the point I was actually making when you said that Cena got himself really over with his Thuganomics character so I'm not sure why you would ask me to revise it. He got himself over. When he beat JBL, I wasn't rolling my eyes something why in the fuck Vince was going with this guy. I was actually glad to see it. Granted, I was far more invested in the Batista storyline, too so I will agree with you there. It was a far better story. Doesn't mean that Cena was a fish out of water the way Reigns is.
> 
> What they did to his character after that is completely irrelevant to the point that I was making. Which was almost entirely pertaining to the claims that he's a golden boy that got everything handed to him without earning it. Simply not true. Did people have to leave in order to open a spot for him? Yeah, not denying that at all. Just saying that he had gotten himself over on his own to be there and felt like a good choice.
> 
> I'm not saying mic skills are everything. It's just amusing to me to read people so blinded by their hatred for Cena that they are actually able to convince themselves that he's not a great speaker just because they are too dumb to realize that it's possible to concede an obvious point and still maintain a strong overall position in an argument. I agree about booking to ones strengths. If the ones you listed Goldberg and Lesnar were so physically imposing that they don't need to talk. Warrior and Taker are imo the two greatest over the top characters all time. Major selling points in getting them over without having to talk a lot. Well, Warrior was a great talker, imo, but anyways. Reigns doesn't have a major selling point other than looking good posing for pictures. Those mic skills would come in handy.


Rocky mavia and Rock are not same, Thuganomics Cena and the Cena that became FOTC are not same. Even Roman was crazy over in shield but that was a silent badass as opposed to what we got later, a Cena 2.0. When Cena became the FOTC in 2006 the reception wasn’t good. *The fans didn’t choose Cena to be the FOTC*, at least not the whole fan base. Cena wasn’t the chosen one, other than that there isn’t much difference with how the creative treat them both. The negative reactions Cena got in 2006 weren’t as bad as Roman is getting today, that is mostly because booing the babyface wasn’t a common thing back then. Cena made it a common thing, he killed the face heel dynamic. I still remember my mom asking me who is this little boy fighting HHH at mania. Wrestling became a joke in his time. What do you expect when a corny guy dressed up like 12 year old boy is the FOTC. His lame character should have never been the FOTC, let alone 16 title reigns and staying on top for a decade. 

What I can’t stand is after he destroyed Roman, a lot of you guys started praising him like he is great and the past is forgotten. People have even started redefining wrestling to justify his shoot. And more importantly talking about mic skills like it is the be all and end all of wrestling. When Cena picked on Roman for his mic skills, it disgusted me as to what wrestling has become today. He not only have to kiss but lick the smarks’s ass to get cheered. IMO, mic skills is the least important aspect of pro wrestling charisma, character work, in ring skills, believable looks are all more important. God, do these smarks overrate the mic skills, like if one isn’t good on mic he isn’t worthy of being a top guy.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

The more Cena tries to be "cool" and exploit the Roman hate to get some undeserved cheers, the more I'm gonna enjoy seeing his ass getting pinned. Do the job and fuck off forever Mr. Cena.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

Cena was not "loved by the fans". He was forced down our throats and those that didn't know any better, such as young children, eventually accepted it. Same with Reigns except, since it's more of the same damned thing and fans know it , it's just not registering. That's why, in this feud, I'm going with:........

*None of the Above. *


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

I'd assume Roman isn't exactly the smartest crayon in the toolbox


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



arch.unleash said:


> It's designed to prove that most "smark" wrestling fans are a bunch of hypocrites. So John motherfucking Cena, the guy who killed wrestling and tortured us for 10 straight years, is now a savior who's praised for every word? and why is that? Because he's going against Roman Reigns. This clown who buried a whole generation and made wrestling an embarrassment is preaching about young talent and respect and you're clapping and nodding with agreement. Continue being controlled like puppets.


This guy gets it.










You marks will cheer for Cena because old man Vince wants you to.

You will ironically end up loving the same guy you condemned for a decade-uhh.

That's how fickle you marks are.

Cena doesn't care for you. Nor does Vince.

They're making money, while you marks are wasting time on online forums making conspiracy theories.

:vince5 :trips7 :cena5


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> Well, by the day it just becomes more and more apparent why *Chris Hero would have been the better choice in the Shield*, Punk was right as always.. Reigns' ceiling as a talent is Mason Ryan at best..


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



Da Alliance said:


> They are giving up on Reigns and let Cena bury him


lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

*Cena also called him a bootleg, meaning he is fully aware he is everything Cena was including the nuclear/hostile crowds, so he says this knowing it sounds hypocritical but just does not give a care I think. Cena is great, I have always been a fan of his.*


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> Well, by the day it just becomes more and more apparent why Chr*is Hero would have been the better choice in the Shield*, Punk was right as always.. Reigns' ceiling as a talent is Mason Ryan at best..


:lmao let's not get ahead of ourselves


----------



## Everton Nil Statis (Aug 14, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



kpenders said:


> We liked Reigns too at one point, we liked him before 2015.


We liked the Shield, Roman ceiling is Enforcer of two more popular and more talented workers


----------



## KanaMark (Aug 28, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Difference being that once upon a time we actually enjoyed Cena during his Thuganomics and picked him to be the guy until the WWE corporation changed him. Roman never was picked to be the guy. He was over at one point but not as a main eventer and they forced it and still are.


Fans had a choice..Reigns or Bryan..we know how that played out.


----------



## KanaMark (Aug 28, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Lykos said:


> I remember Cena in 2006 still being edgy, cutting edgy promos and holding a lot of traits of his rapper persona.
> 
> And he still got booed by fans, in fact in 2005 he was already starting to get booed. basically for no reason...So he didn't started to get booed because of booking problems or because he was "cornie", he started to get booed because people saw trough his bullshit, he just sucks.
> 
> At least Reigns has the excuse that his booking post Shield was absolutely atrocious.


Booed for no reason? You don't remember correctly. He stopped rapping after the Jericho feud at Summerslam. He did that second rap video...in the backyard surrounded by posers...that got booed out. But fans turned on Cena at Taboo Tuesday 2005 for Kurt Angle. Then it got worse at Survivor Series in Detroit because he kept going over Angle and then all the male fans cheered on Shelton in that Beat the Clock match on Raw the night after Christmas. Cena's reaction hasnt been tthe same since.

Cena was Fetti g booed on Raw while Eddie was threatening to hit kids and getting Eddie chants. The pushed face of the company on Raw vs the true best in the business on Smackdown. Two different worlds.


----------



## JP7 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



jayman321 said:


> Don't give a shit..I love Cena now. Fuck off you boring sack of shit Reigns.
> 
> Good job Vince, you finally converted me...after all these years.


this, vince has finally won


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



squarebox said:


> At least Hogan turned heel when he started getting boo'd.


No, he didn't. He was getting jeered in 1992 and turned in 1996. It took him leaving the WWF joining WCW and finding the perfect opportunity to turn heel.

People are just blatantly making things up now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



McNugget said:


> Yes, and that's literally the point. He's saying "you've been given everything I've been given, and you aren't as good as me."
> 
> I thought we all understood this...?


I know. I can't believe people don't get it lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Great promo by Roman this past Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I missed RAW. Did Roman get steamrolled again or did he save face?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

It really wasn't a good promo. If his marks think so then they have very low standards. Roman has no right to win this feud. Hope Cena plays politics


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Only Roman marks think he's a big deal. He's not in any of the former FOTC leagues at all and never will be and wrestling will continue to go down in popularity because he's on top even worse than Cena. I just can't believe his fans can say he's the best ever. Ugh


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I missed RAW. Did Roman get steamrolled again or did he save face?


Cena was at least kind enough to lube him up this week. Reigns must have cried to Vince about too much soreness last week.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

@Asmodeus so Roman hasn't been anointed yet? You got to admit it's pretty pathetic they're still trying and why would Vince want a heel to be anointed?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> but the fans know Reigns isnt at Cena's level..so the fans opinion doesn't matter here.? the storyline makes no sense because the fans don't want Reigns to win this feud or to be the number one guy. so how does him beating Cena (who the fans already know will happen) matter? It doesn't get Roman more over.


Do you mean the fans that are buying Roman's merch and making him second behind Cena in merch sales? Yes, their opinion matters. Do you mean the fans in the arena? No their opinions don't matter. For one, they're there, that means they must like what they're getting, because it's no secret, it's not a surprise, anyone who follows WWE knows what they're going to see if they buy tickets to a live show. Do you mean so-called fans who live stream the show and have never spent a dollar on WWE, have never been to a show, ever, not just TV, but even a house show? No, their opinions don't matter at all, they're nothing and they don't count.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



RubberbandGoat said:


> @Asmodeus so Roman hasn't been anointed yet? You got to admit it's pretty pathetic they're still trying and why would Vince want a heel to be anointed?


That's why I put it in quotes, being anointed by Cena is nothing, Roman just needs to beat Cena since everyone else has, but beating him is no big deal. Roman is already at the top, Cena is just a checkmark to him, he can't actually anoint him because it's already been done.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> Humiliated again, despite having the entire segment being booked to make him look good :lol. Reigns has to be one of the most worthless performers ever..





Flair Flop said:


> Cena was at least kind enough to lube him up this week. Reigns must have cried to Vince about too much soreness last week.


Thanks. I think I'll need to check it out. Cena should at least have the decency to buy Roman dinner before he has his way with him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

The thing is, Jason Jordan has had ALOT more matches than Braun Strowman and Reigns struggled with that rookie.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

This feud makes no sense to me in terms of what WWEs objective is.

They're making the same mistakes as they made in 2015 in the sense that Roman's strength has never been his mic work.

He sucks on the mic, he will always suck on the mic. WWE knows this, and everyone knows this. So who's idea was it to have Roman try to get the better of Cena ON THE MIC? Why would Lesnar try to out-promo CM Punk when he can just beat the living shit out of him instead?

The reason Cena vs Styles works so well is because they appealed to the strengths of both participants. They didn't throw Cena in the ring and say "Okay, now wrestle as good as AJ Styles". Instead they booked and presented the match as if they were equals, they got Styles to meet him halfway and work at a pace where Cena could be a little innovative.

Roman SHOULD BE a "take no bullshit" asskicker. That's it. Nothing more. Don't overthink it. I thought WWE had the right idea when he beat the shit out of Triple H/Vince and then magically was cheered all of a sudden, but they keep coming back to this mic shit. If Cena wants to call him out and talk shit, Reigns should beat the living shit out of him. THAT should be the feud.

Roman sucks. Part of it is his fault, most of it is WWE not playing to this dude's strengths. STILL. They STILL don't know what to do with him.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

*Here we go again. John Cena calling someone else stupid. Has Cena forgotten how stupid he is on the mic? This guy has botched promos his whole career. He did it again last night. Maybe I need to play this promo done by Kevin Owens just to remind you sheep why Cena fucking sucks. Roman Reigns isn't the greatest, but for crying out loud he shits on Cena in terms of talent. What kind of drugs are you folks on? Say no.*


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

How is it when Cena is acting like a giant childish twat


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

I don't know if Reigns is dumb as fuck in real life or not. Never met the guy, but the way he portrays his character on TV does come across as a dumb brute. Is that intentional. Maybe partially, but he doesn't seem to understand what's going on around him much of the time. It's like he needs a little extra time to process things. Cena is hitting on all the right points of criticism. Maybe Vince has just allowed him to become too complacent. Five fucking years and this is the first time he has ever been out in a promo situation where the degree of difficulty is more than a 2 on 10 scale. Maybe its one of those things where if you don't use it...you lose it. But hey...maybe brains are overrated anyways. He's got the look.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

As much as Roman had going for him with the big push from Vince, he was pushed ahead of Bryan and it was a death blow from the beginning. Even Bautista got buried from being pushed ahead of Bryan. Roman does not belong as the FOTC, he never should have been put in that position to begin with but he is certainly good enough to have a decent spot on the roster and could have been one of the best silent heels they could have had. He's been exposed on Promos to the point that I don't think you could even have a manager talk for him and get him over huge anymore.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Both sides were bad tbh

Cena was his usual bullshit self acting like he's putting others over

Reigns was solid & got the last word & also the best line with the zipper but the content wasn't really all there

Pretty bad from both sides tbh, less talking more action needed especially from Reigns


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

I'm starting to think Reigns entire mega push was to just put Cena over so he can finally be loved by the crowd 100% and soar on for another 10 years as hulk hogan.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Roman's promo was good in that he did't forget his lines this week. 

Moral victory.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Schwartzxz said:


> sure we can look at wins and losses but its just not the same when you have 12 or more PPVs a year and you are seen on TV every week compared to Hogans time where you would be able to see him much less than that.
> protection and flat out kissing his ass to me means not just how he is booked in matches but some other things too. for example how the commentators would constantly defend him and praise him as the greatest ever. I dont really care what anybody says. Cena is not nearly the greatest ever. he is not even in Hogans league.


I hate to even see the name of that corny bitch and Hogan in the same sentence. You disappoint me.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> This.
> 
> It could have been anybody in place of Reigns and the faction would have been just as successful if not more. Reigns was basically being carried to relevance by two highly superior wrestlers and entertainers..



Fuck that fucking bullshit, not even the biggest Reigns hater, Or Ambrose/Rollins fan believe that.

Reigns made The Shield credible, he had the look, he has the size, he has the intensity, the presence, not them mention a great chimestry, which combined with his athleticism, made him and Rollins an amazing in ring tag team.

If they would have put a guy like Hero instead of Reigns, the Shield have been passed like a boring group of indie geeks, and their succes would have been pretty unlikely.

Not the mention Reigns got over himself over the other two, so your retarded hypotesis makes even less sense.




Everton Nil Statis said:


> We liked the Shield, Roman ceiling is Enforcer of two more popular and more talented workers


Except Reigns was more popular than Rollins and Ambrose during a period of The Shield, stop making shit up.

Shield was great because of the combination of three factors.
-Dean Ambrose verbal charisma at his peak at heel.
-Roman Reigns physical charisma and it factor that gave
he group the destructive and badass aura it needed.
-Rollins amazing athleticism and explosiviness.

Take any of that and it would have flopped.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Reigns should be a silent badass. 

That's where his strengths like, he doesn't even need to cut promos.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The zipper down comment was hilariously improvised.. There is no way in hell any WWE writer would be creative enough to write that... Stupid Roman came out unprepared with his zipper down and Cena honed in on it..


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



blackholeson said:


> *Here we go again. John Cena calling someone else stupid. Has Cena forgotten how stupid he is on the mic? This guy has botched promos his whole career. He did it again last night. Maybe I need to play this promo done by Kevin Owens just to remind you sheep why Cena fucking sucks. Roman Reigns isn't the greatest, but for crying out loud he shits on Cena in terms of talent. What kind of drugs are you folks on? Say no.*


The saying is, "Just say no." thanks to Nancy Regan, a hypocritical bitch who used drugs herself. 

Wait, does that sound familiar?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> Humiliated again, *despite having the entire segment being booked to make him look good* :lol. Reigns has to be one of the most worthless performers ever..


That's exactly what happened.

Just look at Cena's devilish smile mid way through the promo till the end of it.
His face told the entire story, which essentially was "They booked this entire segment to make you look good at the expense of me, and you still cant make it work".


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



nTkultur said:


> Reigns will go over so it doesn't really matter, history doesn't matter in wwe and they erase it all the time, *remember they called cena vs mahal the biggest main event in the history of smackdown?*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Flair Flop said:


> I don't know if Reigns is dumb as fuck in real life or not. Never met the guy, but the way he portrays his character on TV does come across as a dumb brute. Is that intentional. Maybe partially, but he doesn't seem to understand what's going on around him much of the time. It's like he needs a little extra time to process things. Cena is hitting on all the right points of criticism. Maybe Vince has just allowed him to become too complacent. Five fucking years and this is the first time he has ever been out in a promo situation where the degree of difficulty is more than a 2 on 10 scale. Maybe its one of those things where if you don't use it...you lose it. But hey...maybe brains are overrated anyways. He's got the look.


Roman has got to get better, but just so you know, both his parents are ESL, if you ever hear him speak off the cuff, he's very, very careful in his words, if he just starts letting it fly you can tell some of his metaphors are a little off and his speech construction is odd. He also had the problem of code switching, it's pretty clear that when he's "natural" it sounds like what some people would call ghetto, or black, but he's learned not to do that. 

He runs his language through a filter when he's just talking, I can see that being a huge problem when he has to do a promo, he's going to have to get over that, or just find his own voice and let it fly. Problem is, you can tell he's reciting someone else's script when he's out there.

If he's going to be the top dog, they've got to let him say it in his own words. If they don't want him sounding the way he naturally does, they've got to find someone else to do his job, because what they're doing can be camouflaged, but in his position he needs to be camouflaging others, not having that done for him.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

That's the thing, isn't he top dog already? How? He's not complete yet


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Reigns looks extremely uncomfortable out there with Cena, like literally tangibly nervous. I did like the "big dog" line about him busting his pants though. 

Cena is and always has been a very good mic worker but his smirking and laughing at peoples lines irks me a little, I dont think it adds anything to selling the feud, and possibly hurts it a little because its like hes downplaying the other guy. Plus most of his criticisms of Roman apply to him too anyway. Hes the original (albeit better) Roman.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

Roman can't get over as a face either so it's funny how they had him run down Jordan like that because Jordan didn't get over either.. they pick and choose who to run down I guess. Hypocritical


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



God Movement said:


> Great promo by Roman this past Raw.


Were you watching a different show?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JTB33b said:


> Were you watching a different show?


We were both watching Monday Night Raw, were we not?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

He simply said that Jordan was a rookie and questioned Cena for taking too long to beat him, what does that have to do with what you are saying here?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

Terrible thread about Reigns #373 for you

Keep it up dude, breaking records every hour


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



God Movement said:


> We were both watching Monday Night Raw, were we not?


Yes and that promo was just as bad as it was the previous week. Though what makes it worse this week is he was getting WHAT chants.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

Since he's a heel, why can't he just tell the fans to shut up?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Since he's a heel, why can't he just tell the fans to shut up?


Because he is not getting booked like a heel. A heel would have cost Cena the match against Jordan or attack Cena from behind post match and beat him down. This Roman being a heel thing is just put in there to justify him being booed.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*

Because he's fucking John Cena Vince golden boy and his Trump card. If Vince had another daughter guess who'd she be married to? :cena


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



PaigeLover said:


> Ironically cena gaining fans during this feud lol.


Seriously? You think that's irony? You do know there's just one man that runs the show, right?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Asmodeus said:


> Seriously? You think that's irony? You do know there's just one man that runs the show, right?


 I can't believe you took my post as being serious.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

Yes and Roman marks bitch about Cena burying people lol


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

Oh it is great sitting back and watching these two fanbases fight over their golden boys.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

The obliteration continues even if they put Roman in a very easy situation, now imagine if the spots on that segment were reversed lol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

Hasnt Jordan been in the WWE for 2 or 3 years now? Its been a year since he was on the main roster. How exactly does that make him a rookie?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

I see Jordan/Cena as a sort of Benjamin/HBK type of thing. Its great to see the younger talent go toe-to-toe with the veteran.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*



kpenders said:


> Does Cena realize that almsot everything he said to Roman, about being protected, being a golden boy, the crowd hating his guts, could be applied to Cena 10x over the last 12 years.


*Finally someone with some sense around here. Great post.*


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



McNugget said:


> Yes, and that's literally the point. He's saying "you've been given everything I've been given, and you aren't as good as me."
> 
> I thought we all understood this...?


*We? Speak for yourself. Cena saying "you aren't as good as me" is nonsense. What he's really pissed off about and half the reason he is projecting onto Roman is due to the fact that Roman this far into his career is better than Cena. Plain and simple. Reigns doesn't receive the type of back lash from the fans that Cena receives. Cena fucking sucks. At what point did this respect for Cena start? Can someone please fill me in as to when these trolls started "liking" John Cena. Cena defines what is wrong with the business today. Da fuck?!*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Reigns won round 2*

I prefer Cena over the two but Reigns owned him this week. He didnt even have to say much. Him calling Cena out when Cena said he was going to beat his ass and Cena backed off looking all confused that had Roman winning the exchange in my eyes. Also I loved the line where he said I popped it "big dog" that had me laughing.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*

Projection comes from Freud. Freud put cocaine in his morning tea and then made shit up for a living.

Cena didn't project because people don't project. He said what would get fans behind him. He has a pretty good idea what fans want to hear because his opponents, like Punk, Bryan, and the Miz, had been saying these things for years.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

Cena looked better so ergo he won. The thing is he said exactly the same shit as last week, he didn't "bury" or "humiliated" Reigns as his dick riders are claming, he just got the best part of the promo, like any other feud where he is the babyface.

Reigns will still get the last laugh, so gives a shit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

He most certainly did not :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

Not even close.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

You do know Cena wasn't even trying this week right? He was probably told to hold back.....so that's the only way Reigns can win lol we saw last week what happens when Cena goes for the jugular.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*



rennlc said:


> Projection comes from Freud. Freud put cocaine in his morning tea and then made shit up for a living.
> 
> Cena didn't project because people don't project. He said what would get fans behind him. He has a pretty good idea what fans want to hear because his opponents, like Punk, Bryan, and the Miz, had been saying these things for years.


*Right, I am supposed to take your word over one of the most well respected and credentials minds in modern medicine. He was a Neurologist. Have you any clue how smart he was? Humans actually do project and that's all he argument I am going to make because you clearly have no idea as to what you are talking about. *


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

Nope. Couldn't "win" with an advantage against a clearly restrained Cena. It was embarrassing for Reigns.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



Ornlu_FTW said:


> Why not? What does Reigns bring to the table anyway which Hero doesn't? Hero actually brings all that and much much more..


Reigns presence really tied the Shield together. Don't act like the cool factor ain't a thing. Hero doesn't have any cool factor he's just a schlub. Kinda dorky looking. The Shield needed it's hammer. That dark, mean looking and emphatic Reigns was perfect. Hero couldn't be that 

Reigns is also more athletic and at this stage in Hero's career, Reigns is a better wrassler. 

I've seen Chris Hero live. He's nothing special anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

I haven't seen it. Is there anyone that can objectively tell me who performed better?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

Nah he didn't win it, I don't think anybody won that one. But Reigns didn't do anything good besides the retort about the zipper. He shows glimpses of being able to think on the cuff, he just needs to hurry up and get more comfortable. 

But honestly he's never going to be a better promo than Cena. If he had it he'd have it by now. At best he becomes an above average promo, but I don't ever see him becoming a must see promo. He reminds me of Batista in that way. Hopefully he can find some passion and remember his lines and possibly get to Batista 2010 promo abilities


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*

*Essentially it's like asking which pile of shit smells worse. However, John Cena is a much, much, much taller pile of shit than Roman. Therefore, John Cena still sucks.*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I haven't seen it. Is there anyone that can objectively tell me who performed better?







I didn't care for the segment but Meltzer and others think Reigns performed better. 

The ad lib about his dick was funny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Hasnt Jordan been in the WWE for 2 or 3 years now? Its been a year since he was on the main roster. How exactly does that make him a rookie?


I think it's because he recently went solo. But then again this is the same company that called Daniel Bryan a rookie when he had been known to the wrestling world for about 7 years. They say silly shit a lot.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

he still wasn't all that...which i find amazing, after five years.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*

You've had Roman fever over the last few days :lol 


Cena looked better here, imo. Reigns' comment on his apparent busted zipper was a great line and I was surprised the fans didn't react that much, primarily the women, though right after, he had an awkward line about Cena looking for his balls that John had to quickly move on from for I'm sure PR reasons. Still, it seems like the crowd is firmly beginning to back John here. Reigns getting routed last Monday in the manner that he did by Cena was critical and has definitely affected his reception with women and children. If Captain Crunch and generic brand Crisp Crunch are on the shelves but priced the same, 99.99% of people are going to pick up the name brand box of cereal. The same concept applies here.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*

You've sorta jumped the shark here. He didn't run down Jordan. He called him a rookie (which, if you go by tenure on the main roster, he very much is.) If anything, he was put over in that segment by having those two even acknowledge him in their promos, especially by Cena. It's sorta alarming how some of you are so detached from reality and how you craft these bizarre angles in your heads. JJ *is* an infant when it comes to being a solo act on the main roster and he's being pushed the correct way -- given exposure and looking strong but not shot out of a rocket. They're _actually_ slow burning and it's a welcome change. Reigns did nothing wrong here and you should make an effort to see the forest as opposed to simply the trees before creating some of these threads. Slow down a bit.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

yeah it kind of makes you think, why wasn't Reigns slow burned?


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard in that promo?*



blackholeson said:


> *Right, I am supposed to take your word over one of the most well respected and credentials minds in modern medicine. He was a Neurologist. Have you any clue how smart he was? Humans actually do project and that's all he argument I am going to make because you clearly have no idea as to what you are talking about. *


Yes, you are absolutely supposed to take my word over Sigmund Freud. I'm not going to tell you the sole source of all your life's problems are an unsettled developmental conflict. If you ask me a question I don't know the answer to, I'm going to say, "I don't know" rather than get high and explain to you with absolute certainty it's a problem occurring within your unconscious mind. If I recommend you do something, I'm going to recommend something that's been researched and tested rather than stake your well-being on a coked-up guess I made despite reservations of other scientists. Freud is a fucking monster.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena's not projecting. Everything he said about Roman Reigns is true. Reigns is nothing but a corporately made bootleg John Cena. Except not as good as the real deal.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> yeah it kind of makes you think, why wasn't Reigns slow burned?


I don't see the purpose of taking him or any of the Shield guys who consistently beat top guys, and making them start from the bottom. They weren't a tag team only fighting tag teams. They were beating up folk from rookies, vets, to legends.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*



RapShepard said:


> I think it's because he recently went solo. But then again this is the same company that called Daniel Bryan a rookie when he had been known to the wrestling world for about 7 years. They say silly shit a lot.


I really hate that, they change or ignore history when it doesnt serve their purpose, going as far as to say blatant lies as well. Jordan is an amateur wrestler, rookie or not he has a lot of credibility. Roman shouldnt ignore that.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I really hate that, they change or ignore history when it doesnt serve their purpose, going as far as to say blatant lies as well. Jordan is an amateur wrestler, rookie or not he has a lot of credibility. Roman shouldnt ignore that.


WWE is trying to build Jason from the botton, so they are selling him as a rookie who just started his singles career, wich is true.

But the idea is to sell him as a newcoming, rising star..


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Find it funny how they had Roman dismiss Jordan on the mic for something he even did*



Lykos said:


> WWE is trying to build Jason from the botton, so they are selling him as a rookie who just started his singles career, wich is true.
> 
> But the idea is to sell him as a newcoming, rising star..


then they should sell em like a new coming rising star, a person who cant be physically beat easily but is inexperienced so he makes mistakes that the vets take advantage of. Roman is basically telling Cena that he aint worth anything because he couldnt beat Jason in 5 minutes and that buries not Cena but Jordan. If they made the story like Jordan doing great but he made mistakes that Cena didnt catch, and then Roman calls out Cena for not catching those mistakes like true veterens should then that wouldnt hurt Jordan. Like literally going by Reigns logic, Orton being a 14 or 13 time world champion is a fluke and he isnt worth a damn because he lost to a rookie Roman Reigns. When that isnt the case. Or Brock isnt as good as he is percieved to be because he wasnt able to beat Rookie Roman at WM in under 5 minutes.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: Reigns won round 2*



RubberbandGoat said:


> You do know Cena wasn't even trying this week right? He was probably told to hold back.....so that's the only way Reigns can win lol we saw last week what happens when Cena goes for the jugular.


Like all the guys who held back against Cena so Cena can look like god on the mic? Stop being a hypocrite like Cena. 

At least Reigns didn't ruin wrestling and drive away millions of fans with his reign of terror.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



blackholeson said:


> *We? Speak for yourself. Cena saying "you aren't as good as me" is nonsense. What he's really pissed off about and half the reason he is projecting onto Roman is due to the fact that Roman this far into his career is better than Cena. Plain and simple. Reigns doesn't receive the type of back lash from the fans that Cena receives. Cena fucking sucks. At what point did this respect for Cena start? Can someone please fill me in as to when these trolls started "liking" John Cena. Cena defines what is wrong with the business today. Da fuck?!*


Roman is in year 7 of his career. He began his wrestling career in 2010. Cena began his wrestling career in 1999. So, year 7 of John's career was 2006.

Cena, as of 2006, was a three-time US champion and a two-time WWE champion (depending on where you draw the line in that year). 2006 is roughly when the crowd turned on him, and not coincidentally, the same year his first reign of doom began. He main-evented his first Wrestlemania that year. He spent a good amount of his early run (two years?) having never won a title and floated around the mid-card with the occasional main event. He also starred in his first film in 2006.

Roman, as of 2017, is a one-time tag team champion, one-time US champion, and three-time WWE/World champion. He's also won the Rumble and, perhaps most notably, main-evented the last three Wrestlemanias. He spent two years as a part of the Shield and then immediately was pushed into the main event after that ended. He didn't win a mid-card singles title until after winning and losing the WWE tittle

So it's factual to say that Roman has been given everything Cena has been given. It's perhaps generous, because there's a pretty easy argument to be made here that Roman has been given MORE than Cena was given, although I'm not going to split hairs with you over that. But from a storyline perspective (and this is the story, regardless of how much teeth-gnashing is going on with Roman's fans), Cena's got a point here.

"Roman this far into his career is better than Cena" is certainly your opinion, although I'd guess that most people here would tell you it's hot garbage. Cena had some pretty remarkable matches and feuds early in his run. He didn't really nose-dive in popularity until that 2006ish area, where he started facing hot acts like Edge and RVD. Facing RVD in the ECW arena really made it "cool" to boo Cena, to jeer at him, to throw his shirt back. So, that was his life going forward. Roman got booed heavily after the Royal Rumble 2015, which is probably a similar moment for him. But he was booed because he wasn't Daniel Bryan, because he was in many ways the same thing as Batista the year before; WWE doing company things instead of what the fans wanted. He had a pretty good string of matches with Bray Wyatt and, as champion, had two stellar outings with AJ Styles, but otherwise hasn't really delivered (in my opinion, anyway) much in the way of great wrestling. Good, certainly, but not great.

As for when respect for Cena started; I think most (rational) people have respected him for a very long time. I certainly have. I don't particularly like his character or his presentation, but I can't deny his talent, his star power, and his charisma. 

I could probably say the same about Roman, but I've always felt that something was missing with him, and I think that's what Cena is pointing out.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> No, he didn't. He was getting jeered in 1992 and turned in 1996. It took him leaving the WWF joining WCW and finding the perfect opportunity to turn heel.
> 
> People are just blatantly making things up now.


at least he actually turned heel. Try spinning that one.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



squarebox said:


> at least he actually turned heel. Try spinning that one.




I didn't make a biased interpretation of facts to suit my point so I wasn't "spinning" anything. Someone said Hogan turned when people started jeering him and I said that it clearly was not the case. The evidence is easy to find and hard to refute. No propaganda necessary. It's not my fault that people either weren't fans or were deaf during that period of time. Fans were noticeably tired of Hogan being the de facto top guy in 1992 and again in 1993. His time in WCW was also littered with a growing disdain for Hogan as a babyface. It was clear as day.

I give Hogan an immense amount of credit for abandoning his treasured and successful persona. It was a bold move. It could have failed miserably as he was unproven as a heel. More power to him for making the decision of his own accord. Many people would have opted for the safe play and protected their brand. His ability to turn and be so effective is just proof of how gifted a performer he was. If you look at it his turn actually added to his legacy. His turn was also a catalyst for the boom wrestling underwent in the late 1990's. Everyone should be on the Hogan bandwagon when it comes to how integral he is to the success of pro wrestling.

I'm not privy to backstage conversations in WWE, but I'm not even sure that if Vince would go for it if Cena or Reigns requested to turn heel. The WWE needs the income they bring in from merchandise. There is probably fear in WWE that if they turn either that the merchandise numbers will dissipate. However that's is just speculation on my part.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS JUST GOT OBLITERATED BY JOHN CENA*



JTB33b said:


> Yes and that promo was just as bad as it was the previous week. *Though what makes it worse this week is he was getting WHAT chants.*


OH, THE HORROR!


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



arch.unleash said:


> It's designed to prove that most "smark" wrestling fans are a bunch of hypocrites. So John motherfucking Cena, the guy who killed wrestling and tortured us for 10 straight years, is now a savior who's praised for every word? and why is that? Because he's going against Roman Reigns. This clown who buried a whole generation and made wrestling an embarrassment is preaching about young talent and respect and you're clapping and nodding with agreement. Continue being controlled like puppets.


:clap :clap
Post of the day.

People have even started to redefine wrestling to justify his shit shoot and glorify him. All the Roman haters have now turned into Cena fans.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Cena is definitely winning the exchanges, while last week was a land slide this week was much more competitive with reigns getting the last laugh

However, on the protection debate , 4 years into Cena's career nobody was cutting such meta promos on him and burying him, so there's that
this could ve been an epic feud if only last week when Cena dropped truth bombs Reigns should ve tried to speak yet seethed and mauled cena


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

I saw Reigns as the face in that confrontation tbh, I mean it probably wasnt intended that way but thats how I saw it. Cena is basically 40 year old, 15+ year veteran Roman, shitting on Roman for all the same stuff that applied to him for most his career while seemingly oblivious to the fact. He panders to the crowd (that have 90% hated him for years), cant seem to tell if hes PG Cena or Thuganomics Cena as his accent keeps changing mid sentence, and tries to no sell all Romans comments with a fake smile. Then when Roman tells him to put his money where his mouth is he backs off and does nothing. 

Either way, for a feud between two guys i'm not much of a fan of usually, i'm liking it a lot.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Twice Cena has called Roman stupid*



Asmodeus said:


> Roman has got to get better, but just so you know, both his parents are ESL, if you ever hear him speak off the cuff, he's very, very careful in his words, if he just starts letting it fly you can tell some of his metaphors are a little off and his speech construction is odd. He also had the problem of code switching, it's pretty clear that when he's "natural" it sounds like what some people would call ghetto, or black, but he's learned not to do that.
> 
> He runs his language through a filter when he's just talking, I can see that being a huge problem when he has to do a promo, he's going to have to get over that, or just find his own voice and let it fly. Problem is, you can tell he's reciting someone else's script when he's out there.
> 
> If he's going to be the top dog, they've got to let him say it in his own words. If they don't want him sounding the way he naturally does, they've got to find someone else to do his job, because what they're doing can be camouflaged, but in his position he needs to be camouflaging others, not having that done for him.



i agree with you, also cool screen name

there is an example of this working and its in the usos


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Look Reigns is clearly the most polarising figure in the company. For a lot of reasons. And that's not going away any time soon. But Either your a fan or your not. To me a Heel is someone's who reveres in disapproval. Reigns doesent seem to give a shit. Nor has a Cena ever. I personally think Vince is trolling the audience here. He's trying to work the audience. Particularly the smarks over. Find someone they hate more universally then Cena. It doesent help Roman was pretty much since Shield split. Put a Rocket on his back. Never built him in midcard. The last Faces Rock and Cena. We're in midcard first. That is the normal process. Reigns got thrown in the deep end. It's part of the reason he either thrives at times, or looks like he is drowning. Especially evident in promos. But give Bray Wyatt the mega push and Corporate seal of approval. Reigns has. And see how far he well fly. 

Considering how much Cena has shooted on Roman. You feel some underlying tension their. Cena has no respect for Roman. And the feelings mutual.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

If that zipper line was unscripted, then Reigns did an excellent job saving himself. Props to him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Only Roman marks think he's a big deal. He's not in any of the former FOTC leagues at all and never will be and wrestling will continue to go down in popularity because he's on top even worse than Cena. I just can't believe his fans can say he's the best ever. Ugh


Nah everybody thinks Reigns is a big deal. It's why folk like you are invested in his storylines even when it's not for a world title and taking the main event spot. When Reigns is champion it's "oh I have to watch him, he's the world champ" he's not the champion anymore and folk like you are still tuned into his segments. Y'all love to watch him. Hell he's you're favorite thing to discuss


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Is it really that hard for people to understand why people who dislike Reigns would cheer for Cena here to bury Reigns, and why it does not make them hypocrites?

Seriously, they want Cena to bury Reigns b/c they know Cena is on his way out and Reigns is going to be around for a # of years. Cena is the better choice of the 2 "evils"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Reigns vs Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

Why are you so upset that people would rather cheer for Cena than Roman?



RLStern said:


> *If it was someone else saying what Reigns said they would be the IWC's number one guy.*


If it was someone else saying what Roman says then they'd most likely do it better and be worthy of the praise.


----------



## FamousFreddy (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm having a lot of fun hearing the 'fans' fall back in love with SuperGob Cena , the playground bully.

Personally, I can't wait to see him with a mouthful of Superman fist.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait this thread name was changed to "Mic Wars" Wouldn't "Weekly Mic Snuff Film" be more accurate? :cena6


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

No contest so far


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



arch.unleash said:


> It's designed to prove that most "smark" wrestling fans are a bunch of hypocrites. So John motherfucking Cena, the guy who killed wrestling and tortured us for 10 straight years, is now a savior who's praised for every word? and why is that? Because he's going against Roman Reigns. This clown who buried a whole generation and made wrestling an embarrassment is preaching about young talent and respect and you're clapping and nodding with agreement. Continue being controlled like puppets.


They are not "puppets". They just hate Reigns far more. Anyone in the WWE (past or present) would get cheered over Reigns and that's a fact.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*

This is another "anyone but Roman" reverse psychology angle. We all know it will end with Reigns going over Cena, Reigns "looking strong" and Cena raising Roman's hand to boos. Same old story.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Does Cena realize that he psychologically projected hard tonight?*



blackholeson said:


> *We? Speak for yourself. Cena saying "you aren't as good as me" is nonsense. What he's really pissed off about and half the reason he is projecting onto Roman is due to the fact that Roman this far into his career is better than Cena. Plain and simple. Reigns doesn't receive the type of back lash from the fans that Cena receives. Cena fucking sucks. At what point did this respect for Cena start? Can someone please fill me in as to when these trolls started "liking" John Cena. Cena defines what is wrong with the business today. Da fuck?!*


I don't think people are "liking" Cena. They're just welcoming of Roman getting shit on because they don't like Reigns, either. Like it or not, Cena is already established, and most people realize that but they don't want another "Supercena" in Reigns, especially one who can't hold him self with composure on the microphone. We got a turd facing an even bigger turd. Plus, what people have seen of this fued is Reigns getting exposed and that is worthy of praise to WHOEVER can do it. Even if it wasn't Cena, on this forum whoever makes Reigns look bad is praised.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought Reigns was much better this week - though it wouldn't surprise me if Vince made it this way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> I thought Reigns was much better this week - though it wouldn't surprise me if Vince made it this way.


I agree he was better this week as far as his delivery and confidence goes even tho the material for the segment they gave both men was weak and in the end it just wasn't a good follow up to the previous segment.

From reports Vince has supposedly been very hands on with this program and spoke with both men telling him what he wanted from the segments.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

FamousFreddy said:


> I'm having a lot of fun hearing the 'fans' fall back in love with SuperGob Cena , the playground bully.
> 
> Personally, I can't wait to see him with a mouthful of Superman fist.


Agreed. He is undeniably getting the better of the exchanges, but it doesnt change the fact that its still John Cena in there. The original Roman, the guy that had pretty much every male over the age of 10 in crowds everywhere telling him he sucks for years, the face of the fucking PG era, the walking billboard, the symbol for the downfall of the company....all well before Roman ever showed up. I'm not exactly a huge Roman fan, but its making me root for him for the first time since The Shield tbh. It sucks seeing him being used to take the heat off of Cena.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Good lord, Reigns needs to learn how to cut a promo seriously. These exchanges are making me feel sorry for Reigns, Cena is making him look real bad and it's disgusting to see fans side with Cena now after all these years, the guy responsible for the decline and wrestling not being cool anymore. And it didn't even take an elite level mic worker for Cena to beat to get the fans on his side. Everything Cena is saying about Roman, you can say about Cena.

Roman has so much better material he can throw back at Cena but because he can't cut a promo, they're not being taken advantage of.


----------



## JayM (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Reigns vs. Cena feud is designed to put Cena over as a babyface.*



headstar said:


> This is another "anyone but Roman" reverse psychology angle. We all know it will end with Reigns going over Cena, Reigns "looking strong" and Cena raising Roman's hand to boos. Same old story.


Basically this. Pretty much WWE trying to make Roman a thing yet again. We saw this at RR 2015 with he and The Rock. We saw this at WM32. We saw this at WM33. We're about to see it again at No Mercy and will see yet another "make Roman look strong" moment at WM34. God and Vince wonders why people bash Roman lol 

Sent from my Galaxy S8 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

If I hear Roman call Cena a bitch once more.........

Like I dont even hate that he uses it, they are just making him say it because they know he cant cut an engaging promo for his life and are now giving him curse words to use so he could atleast get the attention of the audience.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I'm just curious where it is written in life's rule book(or better the IWC mall cop Bible) that I'm obligated to forever hate Cena for whatever he did during a period where I wasn't even hardly watching. Where does it say that I must refuse to allow myself to enjoy a promo that I think is hilarious just because Cena supposedly buried a group called Nexus(whom I couldn't even tell you who all the members were). This isn't something that's very deep. It doesn't require deep psychoanalysis. I wasn't a fan of his work as the top guy. I chose to stop watching. I chose not to torture myself watching something I didn't enjoy. Maybe that's why I don't have these years of built up hatred and frustration(like some virgin on prom night) towards the guy. Jesus heralds Christ....I found the promo funny. I enjoyed it enough to want to rewatch it multiple times. For me, that warrants me all the justification I need to say I like something. Hell, I've liked Cena for a while now to be honest. He made some positive changes to his character and to the quality of his output. Not everyone wants to forever hold onto a grudge.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> I'm just curious where it is written in life's rule book(or better the IWC mall cop Bible) that I'm obligated to forever hate Cena for whatever he did during a period where I wasn't even hardly watching. Where does it say that I must refuse to allow myself to enjoy a promo that I think is hilarious just because Cena supposedly buried a group called Nexus(whom I couldn't even tell you who all the members were).


*Don't give me this bullshit argument. No one is suggesting that you are "obligated" to forever hate Cena. What I am trying to point out to the rest of you is when did Cena become popular. He could never carry a match and still can't. Reigns' is already a better performer in the ring than Cena ever was, or will be and that isn't saying much for Roman.

John Cena has sucked since day 1. He ripped off Mark Wahlberg and took advantage of Eminem's massive popularity. He cut promos on The Undertaker, that's it. John's legacy forever will be a bunch of promos against The Undertaker. He wrestles in jorts, tennis shoes, and basketball arm and wrist bands. Are we serious?

I'm tired of people thinking that all of a sudden we have to respect Cena because he sells the most of this, or that. Or because John Cena has been with the company as the top guy for longer than anyone else. Who gives a flying fuck? That doesn't change the reality that he sucks, literally sucks at his job. I have read countless threads stating that Cena has these epic matches. No, John Cena does not perform epic matches. The opponent he is facing does.

His merchandise sales are what they are because Wal Marts and alike are buying what the WWE gives them. You think folks making millions at Wal Mart know who Cena is? No, but a sponsor of another sponsor will. John Cena was hand picked as the "guy" who would do Nickelodeon, Make A Wish, all the things that the sponsors want him to do. He is a literal yes man. 

John's merchandise will always out sell Kalisto. Why? Because the WWE marketing team aren't going to give more Kalisto shirts to Wal Mart and Target over John Cena. They don't want the kids to wear Kalisto shirts because he won't convince sponsors, nor would they want him to do the things that Cena already does. This isn't a role for just any one to take on. 

No one is telling you to not like Cena. However, I will say this. It's absurd to hold the opinion that John Cena is even in the same sentence as Flair, Hart, Taker, Austin, The Rock, Hogan, Goldberg, Lesnar, Dusty Rhodes, Mick Foley, The Road Warriors, Sting, etc. I can name tag teams that hold a better legacy than Cena. John Cena has done nothing for business other than make that old out of touch asshole Vince McMahon money and actually Vince made John more money that Cena made Vince.*



Flair Flop said:


> This isn't something that's very deep. It doesn't require deep psychoanalysis. I wasn't a fan of his work as the top guy. I chose to stop watching. I chose not to torture myself watching something I didn't enjoy. Maybe that's why I don't have these years of built up hatred and frustration(like some virgin on prom night) towards the guy.


*The frustrations comes from his fans that think he is some God send. John Cena is the worst top guy in the history of this business. It bothers me that Vince was and still is too stubborn to realize this. All of the entertainment ended up turning to shit because of some old geezer's ego. Vince McMahon literally chose the most awful person to lead his company into the 21st Century of Sports Entertainment. *



Flair Flop said:


> Jesus heralds Christ....I found the promo funny. I enjoyed it enough to want to rewatch it multiple times. For me, that warrants me all the justification I need to say I like something. Hell, I've liked Cena for a while now to be honest. He made some positive changes to his character and to the quality of his output. Not everyone wants to forever hold onto a grudge.


*Great, the promo was funny for you. It still doesn't change the point here. John Cena is by far one of the most awful superstars of all time. He constantly jumps script, as he did twice already with Reigns. He broke character in a way prior to last Raw that was borderline unprofessional and flat out pathetic.

Seriously, fans today who don't understand this concept just don't know wrestling. I have been watching and traveling the WWE before it reached Cable television. The business has never lost touch with how it does it's work in the ring. There are certain lines you just don't cross and Cena would have gotten a tooth knocked loose back in those days and even in the early 90's.

Guys like Cena would have never accomplished a damn thing back in the 70s, 80s, 90s and clearly not even now. He would been stiffed so much he would quit, or have been fired for pissing off the boys. You can't be "great" and not be great in any time. There are legends in this business that would be over no matter what the decade asked of them. Cena is a punk and a bully. CM Punk made that very clear and so have others. I guess those are all lies though. Go back and watch is first feud with The Rock. The Rock clearly proves to the world how much Cena is out of his league.*


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

just like one guy said, watching Cena and Reigns cut promos on each other is like watching a drug addict and a alcoholic argue who fucked up their life more. nobody should take either Cenas or Reigns side. they both suck. also the fact that many people hate Reigns just because they dont want to go through another Cena like run just shows how much Cenas era sucked and how much people hate it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that tweet legit?

John burying Roman on TV and Twitter :lmao


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

What tweet?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905947214710661120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905952726621732864
Cena buried him again :lmao

Reigns material weak as it is on TV.

The Poochie Empire will not stop taking them Ls :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF is this supposed to even mean?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905944355986341888

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905950569067622402
Dude has no wit, stick to what you're good at. Standing there and looking pretty while Vince rubs one out :lol

I know they're messing around but Roman is only adding more credence to Cena's words.


----------



## nTkultur (Apr 12, 2017)

John cena running over the pupper, seriously is there a bigger goof than roman reigns? guy just can't talk at all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWE needs to hire a comedy writer for Roman because his material is weak so far.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> WWE needs to hire a comedy writer for Roman because his material is weak so far.


 I got second hand embarrassment reading those tweets. 

Where's the joke or burn? :mj

He might as well get his cousins to tweet for him :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Is Vince tweeting for Reigns now? He can do better than that. :scust


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Lost all respect for Cena TBH. He is using this as an opportunity to get over with the smarks. And its funny how the IWC is rooting for him all of a sudden, that's what he wants. I have said only good things about Cena in the past, but now he is being too selfish. 

And Cena talking about the Miz made me want to punch him in the face, he fooled everyone by speaking some good words about him. Miz was slowly rising up to be the biggest heel of the company and a good WM win would have helped him(and he needed that win), but Cena defeats him to get his special moment with Nikki Bella. Cena could have simply taken out a jobber and done his skit with Nikki Bella and it would have still been the same, he stalled whatever progress the Miz was making from months. I am finally on the WE HATE CENA BANDWAGON.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> WWE needs to hire a comedy writer for Roman because his material is weak so far.


No more writers lol. Suffering Succatash!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol twitter wars.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905947214710661120
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905952726621732864
> Cena buried him again :lmao
> ...


even over Twitter he is getting ruined :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Cody needs to throw the towel in for Roman :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm going for Cena


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Wait this thread name was changed to "Mic Wars" Wouldn't "Weekly Mic Snuff Film" be more accurate? :cena6


"The Boston Mic Massacre"

Reigns is so bad that he makes Cena look like Daniel Bryan during his Cinderella story!

People actually want Cena back now, guess being pissed on is being better than shat on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mic wars. :cena

As the old saying goes, it's not a war unless both sides have an equal chance of winning.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bringing up drugs and revenue! 

REVENUE WARZ


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This "war" reminds me of the US versus Grenada.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This "Mic War" in cartoon form...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> This "Mic War" in cartoon form...


:lol He's putting a hurting on the not so big dog.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Mic wars. :cena
> 
> *As the old saying goes, it's not a war unless both sides have an equal chance of winning.*


Who the fuck says that? Wouldn't that disqualify like 99 percent of wars that have ever existed?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I get it now, this is supposed to be the poor man's version of Punk-Cena.

That feud got Punk over huge, the big difference here is Punk's rise was organic in the feud and the dude was a god on the mic.

Roman is not and he's spitting lie after lie.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Reigns goes back in the cage


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One thing I learned from these "mic wars" is how triggered Roman haters get when Roman does or says anything. I have never seen a man get under people skins as I have seen Roman do.


Roman did do good this week. Held his own once again


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Feud has gone from a 8 to a 4 at best.

That's the Big Dog for you :reigns2


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Reigns is making himself look worse every week.

Cena could just rock up to the ring, sit down and let Roman dig the hole and shovel the dirt on himself.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else cringe when Roman brought up great matches?...

Jesus.. who can't do that in the WWE?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ace said:


> Anyone else cringe when Roman brought up great matches?...
> 
> Jesus.. who can't do that in the WWE?


The point for that is that no one has ever said to Reigns, "You can't wrestle." That was just WWE's way of bringing that point up. Although I wish they wouldn't have.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The point for that is that no one has ever said to Reigns, "You can't wrestle." That was just WWE's way of bringing that point up. Although I wish they wouldn't have.


 That's something an Indy guy would say, Roman isn't much better than Cena in the ring and relies heavily on smoke and mirrors.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm losing track of what they are trying to accomplish here. Here's the thing, I guarantee Roman beats Cena at No Mercy. I guarantee the next night on Raw, Cena talks Reigns up for 20 minutes, shakes his hand, and then leaves to go film movies and stuff.

And even when that happens, the biggest thing on people's minds will be how badly Cena made Roman look on the mic during this whole thing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm losing track of what they are trying to accomplish here. Here's the thing, I guarantee Roman beats Cena at No Mercy. I guarantee the next night on Raw, Cena talks Reigns up for 20 minutes, shakes his hand, and then leaves to go film movies and stuff.
> 
> And even when that happens, the biggest thing on people's minds will be how badly Cena made Roman look on the mic during this whole thing.


 He proved he's not the guy when this feud was intended to officially make him the guy :lol

Objective Roman marks must be tearing their hair out at the backward ass booking of this feud. They've given Roman nothing on the mic.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> I'm losing track of what they are trying to accomplish here. Here's the thing, I guarantee Roman beats Cena at No Mercy. I guarantee the next night on Raw, Cena talks Reigns up for 20 minutes, shakes his hand, and then leaves to go film movies and stuff.
> 
> And even when that happens, the biggest thing on people's minds will be how badly Cena made Roman look on the mic during this whole thing.


That's really dumb if true and shows how truly mental the anti Reigns crowd has become.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Cena looks better with hair grown out; otherwise, he looks like a default CAW/potato salad face


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SUFFERING SUCCOTASH


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Reigns had Cena on the ropes when he mentioned how much of a failure Cena is outside of wrestling, so of course Cena brought up the drug test. I would of busted a nut if Reigns brought up Cena exploting sick kids to get cheap pops.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Reigns lost the mic battle again! Roman lied and said ticket sales are doing okay..yeah alright there Roman, that's not something to brag about when they tarp off sections..he's not doing his job.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

I do want to hear Roman say "toothless transgression!" and punch Cena.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I doubt Reigns will accept Cena's endorsement the night after No Mercy on RAW.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Cena should win this match at No Mercy. Roman has proved nothing why he deserves to be at the top. So many people outshine him every week. He doesn't stand out at all. Horrible on the mic, and even he knows that. Cena should put him out of his misery. He looks so uncomfortable talking to Cena in a ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kpenders said:


> Reigns had Cena on the ropes when he mentioned how much of a failure Cena is outside of wrestling, so of course Cena brought up the drug test. I would of busted a nut if Reigns brought up Cena exploting sick kids to get cheap pops.


 Cena hosted the espys, hosts another show, is in transformers and has Shazam lined up.

If that's a failure, I wish I was a failure.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They're basically doing the same "face off" every week, saying the same type of things, same insults, something breaking kayfabe, something to make the crowd gasp, mic drop, leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> One thing I learned from these "mic wars" is how triggered Roman haters get when Roman does or says anything.* I have never seen a man get under people skins as I have seen Roman do*.
> 
> 
> Roman did do good this week. Held his own once again


Finn Balor says hi


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Himiko said:


> They're basically doing the same "face off" every week, saying the same type of things, same insults, something breaking kayfabe, something to make the crowd gasp, mic drop, leave.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The worst thing about it is that they're shooting but none of it sounds genuine.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The gave Cena material to deliberately make him look bad this weed, in hope of Roman looking good. It failed. Roman bombed, and we are back to a "You Both Suck" position.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Ace said:


> Anyone else cringe when Roman brought up great matches?...
> 
> Jesus.. who can't do that in the WWE?


I cringed at the revenue part. Lol yeah WWE can survive without Cena lmao yeah right


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

all Roman says is bitch to get a reaction every week.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It's Legit Boss writing Roman Reigns promos? the shit Roman says sounds like his threads.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

I love how whenever Cena completely owns him verbally, Roman just goes, "....bitch". So weak. But now they're having him lie too? "Ticket sales are at an all time high"...uh no, they aren't. Anyone with access to the internet can find that out. "I've had better matches in two years than you've had in your entire career". Lmao.

Owens vs Cena 
Styles vs Cena
Punk vs Cena
Cena vs Lesnar
Cena vs Lesnar vs Rollins
Cena vs Bryan

And that's just to name a few^

This is almost like a comedy skit at this point.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

That "I know a guy" line was so slick :lmao Actually pretty clever. Quite possibly the zenith of Reigns' mic work so far and probably for the remainder of his career. So good :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

The promo was so bad to anyone who knows a thing about wrestling.

Making up lies to make Roman a much bigger star than he really is.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

In other news did you know wrestling is fake.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

It's almost like he has no mic skills......

:reigns2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

Holy hell, I gotta see this promo. It sounds hilarious.

Did Cena get to own him right back or did they realize what a mistake they made 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It's almost like he has no mic skills......
> 
> :reigns2


 This has to be Roman's worst performance so far, but that's mostly to do with the lies he was given.

- Cena is only around because he's nothing without the WWE :mj4

- Cena can't have great matches :ha

- He sells more tickets than Cena :dead3


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

It was terrible. "Bitch" is his go-to word whenever he's flustered. The revenue line wasn't a lie, but doesn't tell the whole truth. The rest of it was pure BS though. It just made Reigns look even worse. Whoever wrote that segment needs to be canned.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



nyelator said:


> In other news did you know wrestling is fake.


They're supposedly "shooting" on each other. So at least let the comebacks be realistic especially if Cena's are.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

I need Roman Reigns to run for President. He would get chewed by his opponents and the media. He wouldn't make it to the primaries (any party)

Cringiest line by Roman: "I know a guy"

Bitch, Cena beat him for the title at Twice in a Lifetime match


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It was terrible. "Bitch" is his go-to word whenever he's flustered. The revenue line wasn't a lie, but doesn't tell the whole truth. The rest of it was pure BS though. It just made Reigns look even worse. Whoever wrote that segment needs to be canned.


 Revenue is up because they've bought more indy stars and are hosting more events. It has little to do with Roman. Infact, all of that has brought their costs up and is why their profits are so minuscule that they've cut nearly all network exclusive shows and have gotten rid of pyro at events.



307858 said:


> I need Roman Reigns to run for President. He would get chewed by his opponents and the media.


 This feud has been amazing in that has proven to everyone he's not the guy. After 5 years, he's done jack shit to prove otherwise.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



Ace said:


> This feud has been amazing in that has proven to everyone he's not the guy. After 5 years, he's done jack shit to prove otherwise.


If that's the case then this feud is unnecessary. We all know Roman isn't the guy. Heck, Roman probably knows that he isn't the guy as well.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

The purposefully scripted Cena to make him look bad and to sell Roman, and gave Roman a chance to get back at him after Cena destroyed him. Roman failed miserably, and Cena looked no better (as he was scripted to). We are back to "you both suck" territory. But Cena clearly demonstrated he is the superior talent... by a mile.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

Professional wrestling (often shortened to pro wrestling or simply wrestling) is a form of performance art which combines athletics with theatrical performance it's predetermined and NOT real.




nyelator said:


> In other news did you know wrestling is fake.


I don't think many on here know that.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> It was terrible. "Bitch" is his go-to word whenever he's flustered. The revenue line wasn't a lie, but doesn't tell the whole truth. The rest of it was pure BS though. It just made Reigns look even worse. Whoever wrote that segment needs to be canned.


Meanwhile at WWE Creative

"We need a cool, hip, curse word for Roman!"

"Yeah! Something young and hip, parents will be afraid of their children saying!"

"I say! Have you heard of this new show Breaking Bad? At least I think it's Breaking Bad... it may be Baking Bad. I'm told it's about cooking--"

"Yes, yes! EVERYONE'S heard of Baking Bad!"

"Well, apparently, the young, hip, protagonist says "bitch" and I'm told young folk just love it!"

"Hmmm... Bitch... Bitch! Perfect! I love it! Call Roman!"

:vince5


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*

I can't believe they had him just straight up lie out there. Even the biggest of his fans would have to question what he said.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Meanwhile at WWE Creative
> 
> "We need a cool, hip, curse word for Roman!"
> 
> ...


Now that you mention Vince and Jesse Pinkman, I can't stop hearing and seeing Vince in my head during the Daniel Bryan years in Gorilla going "THIS IS MY OWN PRIVATE DOMECILE AND I WILL NOT BE HARASSED! BITCH!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



XDarkholmeX said:


> I can't believe they had him just straight up lie out there. Even the biggest of his fans would have to question what he said.


 Lie to make yourself a bigger deal than you really are.

Cringe :reigns


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



NasJayz said:


> Professional wrestling (often shortened to pro wrestling or simply wrestling) is a form of performance art which combines athletics with theatrical performance it's predetermined and NOT real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again...it's a worked shoot where one of the members has been verbally outclassed for a couple weeks now. So why the hell would it make sense to have Roman blatantly lie when Cena has been saying nothing, but the truth about him? It makes Roman look like an idiot (which Cena has gone on record saying too actually lol).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now that you mention Vince and Jesse Pinkman, I can't stop hearing and seeing Vince in my head during the Daniel Bryan years in Gorilla going "THIS IS MY OWN PRIVATE DOMECILE AND I WILL NOT BE HARASSED! BITCH!


 What are your thoughts on Roman lying through his teeth out there while Cena continued to drop truth bombs on him?

This feud is really starting to feel like a really shitty version of Punk-Cena because they have no idea to save it from being shit on. Tbh, I think they're one more bad week away from "You both suck" fuckery.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now that you mention Vince and Jesse Pinkman, I can't stop hearing and seeing Vince in my head during the Daniel Bryan years in Gorilla going "THIS IS MY OWN PRIVATE DOMECILE AND I WILL NOT BE HARASSED! BITCH!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish Cena would bring up the pyro budget being axed on Roman's watch. It'd be a hilarious thing to roast him about in front of a live crowd. "Dude, we can't even have cool entrances anymore because of you. You have ruined Apollo Crews's career before it even started!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



Ace said:


> What are your throughts on Roman lying his teeth out there while Cena continued to drop truth bombs on him?
> 
> This feud is really starting to feel like a really shitty version of Punk-Cena because they have no idea to save it from being shit on. Tbh, I think they're one more bad week away from "You both suck" fuckery.


I didn't see the segment. There was another thread about Roman lying where I said I've gotta see the segment because it sounds hilarious, and I asked if Cena was allowed to rip him a new one or if they learned their lesson, but I never got a reply back.

It's a terrible feud. Not only is Roman an embarrassment to every wrestling fan on the planet, but they've destroyed any semblance of kayfabe. I feel like we're pretty close to Reigns outright accusing Cena of booking the finish. I'm enjoying Cena making Roman look like an ass, and Roman making himself look like an ass, but nothing good is coming from this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's comebacks: Lies and Curse words*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't see the segment. There was another thread about Roman lying where I said I've gotta see the segment because it sounds hilarious, and I asked if Cena was allowed to rip him a new one or if they learned their lesson, but I never got a reply back.
> 
> It's a terrible feud. Not only is Roman an embarrassment to every wrestling fan on the planet, but they've destroyed any semblance of kayfabe. I feel like we're pretty close to Reigns outright accusing Cena of booking the finish.


 It's gone from "this could be interesting" from a haters perspective to "this is shit" :lol

None of it makes sense and has only vindicated everyone who thinks Roman isn't the guy.

Lesnar, HHH, Taker and Cena were supposed to be his breakout feuds which cemented him, he bombed in all of them.

He didn't shut the haters up in any of them.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Minor complaint but I've always disliked the useage of having a "great match" by the talent. This company is trying increasingly harder to come off as a legit sport in the wake of the popularity of MMA. Your objective as a *competitor* should be to finish your opponent as soon as possible. Unless you're playing the arrogant, showman heel (and contrary to the spiel they sell, Roman isn't) you should never boast about "having a great match." Stating your opponent fought tooth and nail and wouldn't go down without a fight puts both men over more so than stating you went out with the intent to make things look pretty as opposed to attempt to drop a guy for the three count as fast as possible.

As far as the actual promo goes, Reigns is taking the easy way out with the insult "bitch." It has a nice ring and can pop the kids and moms if used sparingly, but he's hanging on to it currently as a crutch and as a result, it's going to lose its luster. It's the cheap pop and considering his weakness on the mic, he needs to be pushing himself to be a lot more creative than that. His delivery is still shaky for some reason. It blows my mind because a man who looks like Roman and who has been given all that he has should be the most confident man in any room they step foot in but anytime hes handed a microphone on WWE programming, he's been anything but. Nothing special from Cena, either. Theyrejust treading water at this point. Understandable.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't know how you can be a Roman shill fan after this feud. Roman makes the Ascension look like the New Day.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Cena was right, Roman is burying himself.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reversoul said:


> Cena was right, Roman is burying himself.


 The funny thing is Cena doesn't even seem like he can be arsed with this feud :lol

The dude has mentally checked out and cannot wait to get his hands on that Hollywood money :vince$


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

307858 said:


> I don't know how you can be a Roman shill fan after this feud. Roman makes the Ascension look like the New Day.


Easy he lost a promo war to Cena, not the first won't be the last. They keep making him talk he'll get better eventually. Plus he's not going to be work shooting with Cena level mic workers every week.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Reigns disgraced himself yet again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Easy he lost a promo war to Cena, not the first won't be the last. They keep making him talk he'll get better eventually. Plus he's not going to be work shooting with Cena level mic workers every week.


 How do you feel about Cena not bothering for this feud? He's laughing off everything Roman says and seems to give zero fucks about this feud despite it being the passing of the torch.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

>Better matches than Cena in his entire career.

What did Da Big Dawg mean by this?.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i don't get why Vince is allowing Cena to basically subvert this feud for his own purposes (and his own purposes are putting himself over reigns regardless of who wins their matches) when Vince's purpose for the feud is (ostensibly) to put Roman over Cena

3 times in a row Cena has :buried Roman 

Savagely *AS FUCK* 

And Roman has had no opportunity to simply go after Cena when Cena is humiliating him to his face. Roman is supposed to be a tough guy right. Doesn't take shit. So why is he just standing there while Cena talks to him like that? Cena is pouring buckets of diarrhea shit on top of Roman's head and Roman never just hauls off and whacks him? NO SENSE. THIS MAKES NO SENSE. 

Cena's probably gonna do it next week too and Roman will look like total shit, a giant pussy, yet again

Cena has been :buried Roman with no letup for 2 weeks now 

Roman has gotten none of his own back 

This is a classic, _textbook_ John Cena :buried except Cena's really dialed it up to 11


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> How do you feel about Cena not bothering for this feud? He's laughing off everything Roman says and seems to give zero fucks about this feud despite it being the passing of the torch.


I see that and think "typical Cena". 

John Cena bats for John Cena, not the WWE.

Always has, always will.

Makes me dislike him more.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> How do you feel about Cena not bothering for this feud? He's laughing off everything Roman says and seems to give zero fucks about this feud despite it being the passing of the torch.




This ain't the passing of the torch yet. I'm sorry, but I've got a huge feeling plans are changing. Call me crazy (Hell I got a thread calling HHH the GOAT), but I think the old dickhead finally got his head out his ass. Reigns isn't the guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Easy he lost a promo war to Cena, not the first won't be the last. They keep making him talk he'll get better eventually. Plus he's not going to be work shooting with Cena level mic workers every week.


It's been theee years since his rocket push. 
Here's how he's sold his matches with promos:

Wrestlemania 31: tug-o-war with the belt
Wrestlemania 32: n/a
Wrestlemania 33: It's my yard now










It's the year 2101, Roman's cryogenically frozen body finally cuts a decent promo. Too bad the WWE went out a business last century thanks to him.

How much time does he need?
Actions have consequences. Roman's failure to be FOTC is slowly but surely manifesting.

Of course your anti-smark persona would stan Roman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: REIGNS &amp;amp; CENA MIC WARS*



Ace said:


> How do you feel about Cena not bothering for this feud? He's laughing off everything Roman says and seems to give zero fucks about this feud despite it being the passing of the torch.


Idc about the Cena element , Reigns is the future whether Cena likes it IRL or not. As far as on the mic in general, Reigns is getting cooked and I don't feel bad for him. When Cena kills anyone else in a work shoot I'd say it's not his fault, they should've brought it. Reigns being my current favorite doesn't change that He needs to bring it or keep getting his shit handed to him until the feud is done. Right now it looks like he's going to keep getting shit handed to him. But next week he needs to go again, and again, until he doesn't come out looking completely bad they need to let him sink or swim every week. He's grown he can handle looking silly for a month or 2.

Then if that doesn't work give him Miz and let Miz cook him. Eventually he'll get quicker and competent. Same way they made him learn to work a match, they need to make him get better at long promos. Especially before Mania season. Let's have him cutting competent promos before main event 4. Because he needs to be delivering quality promos coming into 4 to justify it.




307858 said:


> It's been theee years since his rocket push.
> Here's how he's sold his matches with promos:
> 
> Wrestlemania 31: tug-o-war with the belt
> ...


31: Brock doesn't talk either

32: He got the silly nose surgery and the mostly fought

33: For the times Taker was there he did alright


He's not a good talker I've never said he was. On his best days he's serviceable, and he's had a zinger here or there. But on a roster were the only standout talkers in his generation are Ambrose, Bray, and Owens his inadequacies there won't show up most weeks. Kane didn't talk much growing up I loved him all the same. Batista wasn't a great promo either "basketballs don't hold grudges" the silliness of "I though you were my friend" to Rey I was still a fan. I mean really Batista wasn't worth checking for on the mic until after that Rey feud and he just stopped giving a fuck. 

As far as anti-smark, nah I actually like Reigns because I like brawlers and the WWE main event style. I was on the Braun train when it wasn't cool, I'm still interested in Corbin. Kane is my all time favorite, Batista was my guy as a teen. I loved Abyss and Monty Brown in TNA. Those are the type of wrestlers and wrestling I prefer. Reigns does that the best right now on the roster imo, so I'm a fan. It's not my fault you other adults not only care about, but cry over which wrestler is the FotC.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

The whole feud is a bizarre one since most of Cena's criticism of Roman can be directly applied back to him.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

This isn't a war. this thread isn't telling a true story. I've never seen a bigger verbal slaughter and self bury than this, ever. At this point I don't even think the promos are scripted, this feels like sink or swim for Roman, proving ground and he is desperately trying to hold his head above water my any means necessary.. only problem is, he is trying to do that upside down...

If these were scripted promos they wouldn't be 1 sided, they are not intentionally trying to bury Roman or have him bury himself, makes no sense, the investment they have made into him is too massive, undeniably so. This might end up being so bad that it forces them to start booking him as a heel cause he just seems more delusional than coherent and truly lives in a bubble where he is now the RAW product, if not even WWE

Also case in point, the Promo's Miz had against Cena had stingers and no self bury material. I haven't really seen 1 real stinger from Roman and plenty of delusions and self burial, not buying the scripting on this. Only thing Reigns has, is his natural badass attitude, but all that comes from his mouth that is suppose to carry substance is like a fart, it smells bad and everyone knows it came from you


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Haven't watched this week's yet but did he really bring up the drug ban again!?

Ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Haven't watched this week's yet but did he really bring up the drug ban again!?
> 
> Ridiculous.


Yup. Cena said "At No Mercy, consider me like a drug test homes; You ain't getting past me"

:cena

Reigns also bought up match quality and revenue numbers.

All this is taking shooting for the sake of it to new low levels imo. That line the other week that Cena said about Taker (whoever scripted it) about Reigns beating an old man with a bad hip was bad enough IMO.

First 'shoot' promo had its moments for sure, but it's no doubt dragged down since.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought I'd quite like this feud but I'm already bored of it and they havn't even wrestled yet.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yup. Cena said "At No Mercy, consider me like a drug test homes; You ain't getting past me"
> 
> :cena
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous.

Basically, if you fail a drugs test, you get rewarded in the long run. I mean the guy holding their main belt did exactly that too.

It certainly seems like it peaked at the first week.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm not a Cena mark but he is in on fire in this one... and damn Reigns while improved looks like a robot in his promos compared to Cena.

That drug thing at the end was really awesome.

Only guys I currently see with good mic skills are Miz and Jericho.

Sadly even Owens isn't that good cuz of his booking


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Im a huge Cena fan, but that drug fail comment was the most hilariously hypocritical thing ever lmao. Like yeah sure, Cena, a guy that wouldnt look small next to Jay Cutler, doesnt shoot up juice up his booty to archieve/keep that physique at his old age rofl.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is just so damn boring. He drags everything down ten fold. He just can't cut it. If he truly thinks he's a bigger draw than Cena, his ego is out of control. Most bland performer ever.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

WWE are doing it again, they keep giving Roman a mic, just no. Stop it! 

I was getting back into Roman again after Wrestlemania, he was silent said little and just kicked ass, and they kept it up for a while, I was like 'yes finally they got Reigns right'. But since the Cena thing has started I am like 'well back to the drawing board...'. He is talking for like 10 minutes a time Roman cannot handle these type of promos. He is shit at them, he cannot talk. WWE should know this, he looks like a lost puppy pout there, the only time he doesn't look lost is when he is in a fight.

Roman should be a no talk more action type of guy. WWE should have approached the Cena/Reigns thing like this: when they meet each other in the ring let Cena say his pandering shit, let him have his fill, then when it comes to Romans turn, he only has to say two words and then knock Cena the fuck out. Simple. Rinse and repeat. Roman shouldn't be talking. Why do they have to make everything about bloody promos. Sometimes actions speak louder than words, less is more and so mnay other quotes that could apply to Roman..

Roman might as well come out with the script in hand and just read from it, he basically sounds like he is reading from one. He isn't even making it his own, kids in school plays make a better performance.

I wanna like you Roman I really do but it's so hard when WWE are constantly taking shits in your face every night. I swear WWE are the George Lucus on wrestling. They make gold then turn it to shit... all we need in WWE now is Jar Jar Binks then sell it off to Disney.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

YamchaRocks said:


> Im a huge Cena fan, but that drug fail comment was the most hilariously hypocritical thing ever lmao. Like yeah sure, Cena, a guy that wouldnt look small next to Jay Cutler, doesnt shoot up juice up his booty to archieve/keep that physique at his old age rofl.



*It's not hypocritical at all actually. He didn't knock him for doing drugs. He knocked him for getting caught. Cena has never been caught.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

You guys complain promos are too scripted and all sound the same without sounding 'real'.

We have a feud with 2 top guys with a license to spit fire (scripted or not) and you're still complaining.

Is it Rock v Austin levels of promo? No of course not but it's damn entertaining.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly, Reigns is fucking awful. 

That said, if they have them on the mic again next week I'd have Cena open and for Reigns to just stare at him, then have an outburst and attack the shit out of him. 

The "It's my yard now" shit needs to stop though. When Cena brought that up i laughed.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Reigns scripting made him look like the biggest WWE apologist, everything they have done in this feud has been to make him look like the biggest heel ever... I could see from a fucking mile away that shit would trigger some people in this forum.

"I know a guy"... Lol

Funny thing this is the only site who constantly criticizes Reigns delivery.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> ​




That's the best promo of Cena's career. This was AE level stuff. Most entertaining promo since CM Punk's pipebomb.

Roman sounded like a stammering amateur. 

If Raw had more of these types of promos, they could get wrestling hot again.​


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

I cringed as hard as Cena did when Reigns started going on about record revenue and ticket sales....

As Cena says - Reigns buries himself when he gets on the mic

this feud should have been saved for Mania


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

A lot of podcasters who cover wrestling daily have all pretty much said Reigns won this round of the Mic battle with what he said. 

I think a lot of people here are hating on it cause of what Roman said. Thinking he is lying but in reality it maybe the truth and it kills some that Roman could be right.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

wwe9391 said:


> A lot of podcasters who cover wrestling daily have all pretty much said Reigns won this round of the Mic battle with what he said.
> 
> I think a lot of people here are hating on it cause of what Roman said. Thinking he is lying but in reality it maybe the truth and it kills some that Roman could be right.












Yeah, Reigns is telling the truth.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cena can literally say anything he likes.

I'm rather shocked he didn't mention the declining ratings etc. - I mean Jericho and Shane have both mentioned them in recent years live on Raw so I'm surprised Cena didn't retort by doing so.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

I dont even believe WWE eyes Reigns as the only FOTC anymore
They have invested quite a lot in Balor, Nakamura, Owens, Rollins and Strowman

Reigns is their go to put over guy who elicits emotion among the fans. Anyone who the wwe needs to get over is paired with Reigns
Reigns has been relegated to this role since RR 2017
Yes he main evented Mania but it was actually Undertaking main eventing and reigns just being there


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So I am the only one that finds Roman v Cena's little mic "wars" a channel changer? Nothing about this feud is interesting, it's two jocks yelling about whose dick is bigger.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Lykos said:


> Funny thing this is the only site who constantly criticizes Reigns delivery.


You're kidding, right? Everywhere I go on the internet I see people criticizing and bashing his mic skills/delivery merciless. People constantly talk shit about Reigns on sites like twitter and youtube, even the WWE reddit.

If anything, I have noticed he gets bashed a lot less on this forum than anywhere else on the web. Yes, there are a ton of people that make hate threads on here, but there is also a fair amount of users that are fans of his. 

WWE should have never put Reigns in a mic war with Cena of all people. I thought he was starting to gain some momentum over the summer, but he has once again lost all credibility. I thought he was a badass when he backed the ambulance into that trailer at GBOF. I loved his part in that segment. 

That's the kind of shit he needs to be doing, not doing long promos/ shoots where his lack of personality and mic skills are exposed.

It's clear Cena was asked to tone it down after the first promo and was scripted much weaker the last 2 weeks, but he somehow still made Roman look like a fool. Of course it didn't help that Reigns was scripted to outright lie about ticket sales because most people know better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> It's clear Cena was asked to tone it down after the first promo and was scripted much weaker the last 2 weeks


That is in fact not clear at all. Cena has been scripted to shoot harder on Reigns than what he did to Styles and Ambrose on the build to No Mercy last year (two folks who even got to shoot promos on Cena and the only retort Cena did was "talk is cheap" and then proceeded to attack them).

Cena has gotten the last word in all three encounters with Reigns and even closed this week's segment bringing up Reign's wellness policy violation. There is nothing "toned down" about that. There has been no "protection" of Reigns on these promos.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> That is in fact not clear at all. Cena has been scripted to shoot harder on Reigns than what he did to Styles and Ambrose on the build to No Mercy last year (two folks who even got to shoot promos on Cena and the only retort Cena did was "talk is cheap" and then proceeded to attack them).
> 
> Cena has gotten the last word in all three encounters with Reigns and even closed this week's segment bringing up Reign's wellness policy violation. There is nothing "toned down" about that. There has been no "protection" of Reigns on these promos.


Well yeah, I agree about that wellness line you mentioned, that was brutal. I think a big issue is how Cena no sells everything, which we've seen him do that so much in the past.

Like I said earlier, I don't understand what WWE is trying to accomplish with this. We know they want Roman to look good, so why put him in that position in the first place? Roman doesn't need to speak a lot, he needs to run around and do over the top shit like the GBOF segment.

I thought the reason they did another segment the 2nd week was for Reigns to get a chance at redemption, but then the same thing happened. I was shocked they sent him out a 3rd week.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

For a Reality Era worked shoot, it strains credulity that John Cena would let Roman Reigns boast about match quality, ticket sales and revenue without roasting Roman Reigns for being a major piece in the company while it is at all time lows in cultural relevance and ratings.

RATINGS. Why isn't John Cena taking Roman Reigns to the woodshed for terrible TELEVISION RATINGS? Would that be a little too real?

The company has Roman Reigns boasting about his match quality, merchandise sales, ticket sales and revenue but it had John Cena say Reigns wasn't a worthy replacement for Cena and that he had to come back because Roman Reigns cannot do "his job." Well, what is the job Roman Reigns is not doing? He is not getting good television ratings. But they do not have the guts to go there.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> For a Reality Era worked shoot, it strains credulity that John Cena would let Roman Reigns boast about match quality, ticket sales and revenue without roasting Roman Reigns for being a major piece in the company while it is at all time lows in cultural relevance and ratings.
> 
> RATINGS. Why isn't John Cena taking Roman Reigns to the woodshed for terrible TELEVISION RATINGS? Would that be a little too real?
> 
> The company has Roman Reigns boasting about his match quality, merchandise sales, ticket sales and revenue but it had John Cena say Reigns wasn't a worthy replacement for Cena and that he had to come back because Roman Reigns cannot do "his job." Well, what is the job Roman Reigns is not doing? He is not getting good television ratings. But they do not have the guts to go there.


The financials of the company are where they draw the line for these worked shoot promos, same with bullying. You can insult the McMahons, you can insult the storytelling/booking/burying, hell you can even bring up drug bans which I was admittedly shocked about, but you can't say that the company isn't hugely financially successful.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Just interesting on how many times Roman will go to "punk bitch" for cheap pops


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry Roman is next level awful. Anyone who thinks Roman won anything is either retarded or just really gullible with the WWE Apologist Agenda.

From Balee Dat to Punk Bitch...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> A lot of podcasters who cover wrestling daily have all pretty much said Reigns won this round of the Mic battle with what he said.
> 
> I think a lot of people here are hating on it cause of what Roman said. Thinking he is lying but in reality it maybe the truth and it kills some that Roman could be right.


 Are you listening to your own podcast?

Everyone who knows a thing about pro wrestling laughed off Roman's promo.


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> That is in fact not clear at all. Cena has been scripted to shoot harder on Reigns than what he did to Styles and Ambrose on the build to No Mercy last year (two folks who even got to shoot promos on Cena and the only retort Cena did was "talk is cheap" and then proceeded to attack them).
> 
> Cena has gotten the last word in all three encounters with Reigns and even closed this week's segment bringing up Reign's wellness policy violation. There is nothing "toned down" about that. There has been no "protection" of Reigns on these promos.



Thank you
Somebody who sees the objectivity of the situation
imagine Cena shooting like this on someone like Rollins, Ambrose or Wyatt
people were up in arms when Cena called bray a duck dynasty reject


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ellthom said:


> WWE are doing it again, they keep giving Roman a mic, just no. Stop it!
> 
> I was getting back into Roman again after Wrestlemania, he was silent said little and just kicked ass, and they kept it up for a while, I was like 'yes finally they got Reigns right'. But since the Cena thing has started I am like 'well back to the drawing board...'. He is talking for like 10 minutes a time Roman cannot handle these type of promos. He is shit at them, he cannot talk. WWE should know this, he looks like a lost puppy pout there, the only time he doesn't look lost is when he is in a fight.
> 
> ...


Thought process may be a guy like Batista for example who was over and a star,took the chance to cut promos on Cena and knocked that shit out of the park showing a total new depth to himself. Reigns is falling but he could have took it as a shot


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Roman's promo was great*

You all have to give this man credit. I admit as a Roman fan that he's not been the greatest at promos, but last night was his best promo yet. :clap


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Horrible promo. It sounded like he was trying to convince himself instead of the crowd. I honestly dont see what the higher ups see in him.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

I really enjoyed it, I found it weird that there wasn't a thread about it before.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

I liked the promo.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

I thought it was as awful as usual and condoned why for me he should not talk and his smirk is more than enough. Cena was more engaging on the archive footage talking about the Rock that it killed the 'hypocrite' spin for me as Roman just came across bland. He even said Cena was a better talker, had a lame Riley line and that 'b*tch' line comes across like a schoolkid showing off in front of his friends as Mum can't hear him. I appreciate Reigns doesn't write this, but at least try and own this material.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No it wasn't. sorry smarks. I thought shoot promos were bad, or are they only bad when they are done against Roman Reigns? Get it together smarks.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

For Roman Reigns standards maybe it was a decent promo.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Well he hasn't exactly set the bar really high for himself so anything outside of forgetting his lines is improvement. 

But great? It was ok...

He still had to use profanity which is cheap pop IMO. When I think of _great_ promos I think of The Rock or Savage.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*



Mra22 said:


> I admit as a Roman fan that he's not been the greatest at promos,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Great? I suppose like his relationship with The Rock, it's all relative. :reigns2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Nope, not in my eyes. I was willing to give him some benefit of the doubt before because Cena's delivery is so strong, but he was all on his own last night, and he didn't really say anything convincing with the exception of the movie star line. 

He came across as somewhat awkward, the badass vibe they want him to have wasn't there, and now they feel the need to throw some curse words into his dialogue just so the fans make some sort of reaction to him when he spoke (not to mention one was the same "fake ass bitch" line he's done like 4 straight times now).

This was a chance for him to deliver a solid promo with nobody to deter or distract him, and he didn't get the job done. I like his wrestling ability, but he is just not a good talker in any aspect.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

He's been good. But i feel like he doesn't delivers it with confidence.. Is it me?

Like this could have been great but the lack of confidence in the delivery almost ruined the promo.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

All Roman Reigns promos are good as long as he says "bitch-ass"..right?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So basically he only does better when no one is there standing in front of him. Got it! Still isn't the greatest but what do it know? He's already an icon right? Screw all the old legends, reigns is the greatest ever! We should all be so lucky to see him every week with that awesome charisma. I thank him for fixing my insomnia


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

>Great.

It was decent. You need to remember that Cena wasn't there to retaliate.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

He really shouldn't talk.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Either way we know he's winning Sunday so who cares? He will continue to main event and the fans will continue being into other people. I could have gone to raw last night but he is leading the company so why spend my money? Another raw with poor attendance, but business is good right?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

"Great" is stretching it. It was pretty good.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Great? Not really. It was definitely the best promo he's done ever for as long as I can remember though.

He sounded comfortable. I wasn't left cringing multiple times. It's certainly an improvement. Let's see him cut a half decent promo where he actually goes back and forth with someone now.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

It was embarrassing. Really fucking pathetic when he tries to speak on the mic.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

It was so corny when he said that shit about a different Samoan.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

It was good for his standards but it wasnt good. It was ok. Cursing was a cheap ploy to put himself as edgy. And his delivery was subpar. Wish he wasnt as monotone. Plus it was against Cena, everyone has their best mic moments against Cena. But good on him to call out Cena as a hypocrite.

Honestly, this feud to me doesnt sound like an icon vs icon. To me the deud is between a hupocrite vs a liar. One dude berates the other for shit he is also guilty for and the other says shit that isnt even true.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

When that horrid second hour was over, and the prospect was to watch a Jason Jordan main event, and then Reigns came out, knowing that Cena wasn't there, I tuned out. So I couldn't really tell.


----------



## firedawg1979 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

GREAT!?!?! No....Great is Stone Cold, Ric Flair, The Rock, Nick Bockwinkle, Bobby Heenan ETC......This was horrendous


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

It was okay it was good for him. But he should keep doing them until he gets good. It worked for Rollins


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

It was a decent promo that wasn't immediately shut down by Cena since he wasn't their this week.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Romans, best promos is when he doesn't speak or speaks little. Whenever they try and make him be the Rock (which I swear in Vince's delirious mind thinks he is at times), he fails.

Both Roman and Cena have come across like hypocritical ass hats the last three weeks. while a lot for people on these forums seem to love it (and thats your prerogative) but to me it's been bad TV.

I am more interested in the real men like Brock and Strowman beating the crap out of each other than two grow men bitching and be catty to each other.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Isn't it sad how FOTC has turned into 'on the job training' the only company and corporation that does what they want, consumer be damned


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

Wankfist was, as usual, monotone. 

Bitch. Ooh, edgy. Again.

Alex Riley was a low blow to Riley when it's meant to be a jab at Cena. It just made Cena look like he's powerful enough to get rid of someone, and a lot of casual fans will not understand the reference anyway. 

If you're going to bring that up, say how Cena was caught going through Riley's bag trying to find a way to get rid of him. That would make Cena actually look like a bitch. 

Great promo? Get the fuck out.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

I thought it was good, but not great. IMO, his promo in Philly before WM was better because it was the correct tone at the correct time, this seemed out of sync with where Reigns and Cena are in their feud at this point. Of course, that's on creative, not on Reigns, but taken by itself, it was solid and humorous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

So I assume everybody complaining about Roman saying bitch also disliked when Brock said it earlier on?

I think that was one of Roman's best promos in awhile. I loved the cockiness to it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Why can't his marks just admit that it's pathetic that he can't bring it all the time? You really think 20 years from now he will be remembered favorably? More like how sad it was that he's the guy in an unpopular era. He's one of the reasons business is down


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*



Mra22 said:


> You all have to give this man credit. I admit as a Roman fan that he's not been the greatest at promos, but last night was his best promo yet. :clap


It was shit mate.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*

I don't think it was good, let alone great.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*



The Boy Wonder said:


>



There's nothing funnier than seeing Roman try to act like his shit don't stink. :lol

Unintentional comedy is the best.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*



J'onn J'onzz said:


> I don't think it was good, let alone great.


 Idk how anyone think it was anything but bad? Have people lowered their standards for Roman because he's so bad? It's always in the same tone he has zero confidence in his delivery. The best thing he's done this feud was the stuff about the zipper, that seemed natural and didn't come off as fake. 

There are plenty of average to decent mic workers who get away with it by being confident and putting emotion into their delivery so it doesn't sound too scripted or insincere.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman's promo was great*



Ace said:


> Idk how anyone think it was anything but bad?


An objective person would look at his promo and say it was decent. Did he get his point across? Yes. Did he advance the storyline? Yes. Isn't that the point of a promo?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Why does he has to say* "Bitch" *every single time?.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

V-Trigger said:


> Why does he has to say* "Bitch" *every single time?.


We could ask the same question about Brock. 

If he says a non-PG word people get pissed. Then when he makes it PG fans complain. Remember Sufferin Succotash?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> We could ask the same question about Brock.
> 
> If he says a non-PG word people get pissed. Then when he makes it PG fans complain. Remember Sufferin Succotash?


Saying "bitch" every single time comes across as lazy. Cena doesn't need to say it to get his point.

Lesnar is just dumb on the mic.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

V-Trigger said:


> Saying "bitch" every single time comes across as lazy. Cena doesn't need to say it to get his point across.
> 
> Lesnar is just dumb on the mic.


I don't want him saying it either. But for this build up it's the best word to use because the feud is personal. 

As for Lesnar we saw how limited he is on the mic. They're trying to compare Braun to how Brock was in 2002. One thing Braun should point out is that while he is similar to Brock the difference is he doesn't need a guy like Heyman talking for him.


----------



## KOMania1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I thought it was a good promo. If the idea behind this feud was to get Roman's promos up to snuff, they're doing a fine job in my eyes. Not that it is really relevant, but a lot of podcasts and journalists I pay mild attention to generally agree. He's still not on Cena's level, but realistically almost no-one is. The crowd reacted to most of his lines in the desired way and there's more intrigue surrounding the match now. Success.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

V-Trigger said:


> Saying "bitch" every single time comes across as lazy. Cena doesn't need to say it to get his point.
> 
> Lesnar is just dumb on the mic.


Cena was mad repetitive during his feud with Rock with the "we're here, and you're not" and that's exactly what it was, and all he needed as a counter to everything Rock said, because Rock really wasn't there. I don't see a problem with Roman calling Cena a bitch until Cena literally does something about it. If someone called you a bitch and you did nothing about it, what do you think they're gonna call you again the next day?

I actually think Cena may just win this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

KOMania1 said:


> I thought it was a good promo. If the idea behind this feud was to get Roman's promos up to snuff, they're doing a fine job in my eyes. Not that it is really relevant, but a lot of podcasts and journalists I pay mild attention to generally agree. He's still not on Cena's level, but realistically almost no-one is. The crowd reacted to most of his lines in the desired way and there's more intrigue surrounding the match now. Success.


Agreed. I am hoping they put Reigns in a program with The Miz next. It would be a good way for them to continue having Reigns doing this type of heated promo segments with someone who is good doing shoot style promos.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns has definitely improved on the mic technically. I just don't believe in anything he is saying. He's not a natural. And that's an issue if he is going to be the guy for the next five years at the very least. Like Cena said cutting great promos is crucial. Cena has experience on his hands. Roman is more like a fish out of water, flopping on his back. He feels like a discount Cena. I would buy Roman on EBay for $2 :lol. 

A lot of the stuff Roman was saying, was just not true. How is that believable? If the idea was to get Romans promos up to scratch. Sure fine. I just think he needs Better material.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Reigns has definitely improved on the mic technically. I just don't believe in anything he is saying. He's not a natural. And that's an issue if he is going to be the guy for the next five years at the very least. Like Cena said cutting great promos is crucial. Cena has experience on his hands. Roman is more like a fish out of water, flopping on his back. He feels like a discount Cena. I would buy Roman on EBay for $2 :lol.
> 
> A lot of the stuff Roman was saying, was just not true. How is that believable? If the idea was to get Romans promos up to scratch. Sure fine. I just think he needs Better material.


Well that's the issue. I don't think cutting great promos is crucial, but at least being comfortable on the mic is all he needs. I think the major fault in that is that he's out there doing the most. It's like a sick person who was prescribed medication with bad side affects that led to more medication being prescribed and simply can't go back anymore. This isn't what made everyone like Roman back in Shield.

and this shooting style shit is just lazy writing to avoid actually coming up with angles nowadays. Roman doesn't need to shoot, he needs to whoop ass and take names,


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Cena was on E&C's podcast.

Cena loved Roman's promo from RAW. He believes Roman thought of most of it himself and not from creative.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena was on E&C's podcast.
> 
> Cena loved Roman's promo from RAW. He believes Roman thought of most of it himself and not from creative.


 I hope not, for his sake. 

If that's the best he's got, there's no hope for him.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> I hope not, for his sake.
> 
> If that's the best he's got, there's no hope for him.


Yeah because the promos written for him by the WWE were soooooo much better?


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

bloc said:


> Yeah because the promos written for him by the WWE were soooooo much better?


They weren't, but at least you can blame WWE for that and not Roman.


----------

